# Sticky  LGBT Chat



## platorepublic

Let's start! In blue, are my own answers to this questionnaire.



*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet gay people here.
*How old are you? *23
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 10 years old.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense. A bit weak physically. Like to look good. Mostly female friends. Not into soccer/football, basketball, though I am into other sports like tennis.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No, only because I am careful and am not out to most people I do not know.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to parents, some close friends, not to people at work.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few in real life.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Only once, and never again.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Only once. It was intimidating and I felt uncomfortable the whole time I was there. Not going again.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Somewhat.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I am picky. Good education. Comes from a good family. Caring and protective. Dedicated and loyal. Active. Caucasian (shallow and racist, perhaps, but it's what I like and want, and I am not Caucasian myself).
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Usually have crushes on people I know or see in real life. Novak Djokovic, but he has a wife. Kevin Zegers, a Zac Efron look-alike. Zac Efron. Various Canadian male models e.g. Matt Loewen.
*Show us your picture? *Maybe later.

Copy and paste this questionnaire and answer below. Do not quote this post. Have fun!


----------



## cue5c

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*ENFP
*
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
*Because it's here, and why not?
*
How old are you?
*21*
**
What's your gender? 
*M*

What's your sexual orientation? 
*Gay*

How long have you known your orientation? 
*Good question. I remember guys just popping out more than girls when I was younger, but it didn't really click until freshman year of high school. It was mostly because I was raised in a super religious background and just thought it wasn't possible for me to be gay, because it was a choice. 
*
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
*I do like musicals from time to time, I'm more into the arts than sports, and I like wearing a bit of makeup to cover whatever bumps I have. I don't care, though. 
*
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*Of course, but that's to be expected. At least I know who my real friends are and am able to live my life without being afraid of who will or won't accept me. That was hard to deal with and it's a relief to not have to worry about that anymore. 
*
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
*Not at my current job, although I wouldn't be surprised if they knew considering most people will check facebook before they hire and I don't hide it there. I don't really come off as gay, though, just really nerdy, a bit elitist, and genuinely caring. Nothing masculine, but people don't assume one way or the other because either makes sense. Which is why most people reacted with a, "eh, yeah, I can see that." Coming out to my dad, however, that was fun. He wasn't mean or anything, just used every trick he could to convince me and _himself_ that I was wrong. We just don't talk about it now.
*
Do you know many LGBT people?
*Yep yep. My circle of friends right now is pretty gay friendly and I did an internship at Disney World where, well, I think we may have been the majority.
*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
*Mmmm, not really. I don't necessarily agree with how they go about things, but I'm glad they're there to provide an outlet for those who need it.
*
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
*Yes, but that was a bad experience for a reason that had little to do with the event. Unfortunately I now tie the two together and probably won't be back anytime soon. What can I say? I'm avoidant.
*
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
*Nope. Do I find myself aligned with people who support LGBT rights? Most of the time, but I consider it less important than the economy or current power grabs going on. I'll worry about rights when I'm secure in my freedom.
*
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Nope.
*
What do you look for in a partner? 
*Someone kind and caring. Probably someone who's not had the best experience with life, either. I like sad little puppies and I like how we can shelter each other. I wouldn't want someone who's had it easy all their life. I've gone through so much and I sometimes let that get to me. I need someone who can handle all of that and won't judge me for whatever shortcomings I may have.
*
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*Yep, both good and bad. Sometimes at once. 
*
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*Nope.
*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
*Nuh uh.
*
Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*Russell Tovey from Being Human. One of the few people I can really crush on.
*
Show us your picture?
*When I get home. Facebook doesn't like me on this computer. 




platorepublic said:


> Do not quote this post.


:sad:


----------



## Ace Face

I've been trying to fill this out, and it's just too frustrating for me. I want to shoot this thread for its formatting, but I do honestly love the idea. Maybe I'll come back and give it a try later. I'm feeling a little too impatient to try to tediously alter the format.


----------



## hela

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENTP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *I like to talk about myself.
*How old are you? *27
*What's your gender?* F
*What's your sexual orientation? *No preference, also known as pansexual. 
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was a little babby. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I like... flannel? Also am one of the stereotypical over-sexed bi unicorns. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Directed at me personally? About once a week. Directed at da gayz in general? At least once a day. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Yep. It didn't go well.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Yeah. A little over half my friends are queer and/or trans*.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? *Once upon a time. I'm not a big organization type person. Never put me on a committee. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Yeah, they're usually chill. 
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *I've been in relationships with both men and women, but I'm single at the moment. 
*What do you look for in a partner? *The usual honest/kind/funny, + nice hair. Something that fascinates me. I have a thing for femme girls and dandies, but it's not exclusive. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* Yep.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender?* Yep. 
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Occasionally. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *I would fuck Daniel Craig and Christina Hendricks, but who wouldn't?
*Show us your picture?*


----------



## platorepublic

Ace Face said:


> I've been trying to fill this out, and it's just too frustrating for me. I want to shoot this thread for its formatting, but I do honestly love the idea. Maybe I'll come back and give it a try later. I'm feeling a little too impatient to try to tediously alter the format.


Sorry, I didn't realise the format was bad.

Maybe use the second post as the template? 

Or quote me and then fill it and then unquote me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

> What's your personality type (MBTI)?


ENF mutha fuckin P



> Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?


cuz I felt like it



> How old are you?


21




> What's your gender?


male



> What's your sexual orientation?


ghey



> How long have you known your orientation?


since age 12



> Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?


- I like Madonna XD
- I'm high maintenance about my appearence
- 



> Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?


when I younger (before I was out). not recently



> Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?


yes, for about 6 months :happy:



> Do you know many LGBT people?


a few (I have a date with a cute one on Monday :laughing: )



> Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?


once, didn't like it



> Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?


nope



> Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?


not really. granted, in extreme circumstances, it might, but not currently



> Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?


no :sad:



> What do you look for in a partner?


I'm picky as fuck. in fact, my sexual preferences are racist, classist AND typist lol

physically
- thin
- small nose
- heart shaped face
- blue eyes
- Caucasian 
- clear skin
- styled hair (usually I like straight, but curly hair works for some guys)
- preppy

personality
- affectionate
- playful
- adventurous
- mischievous 
- goofball



> Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?


yes. twice somewhat enjoyable but not quite as glamorous as I thought it would be



> Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?


no



> Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?


I go to gay night on Wednesdays at a local club. most of the guys there are disgusting hipsters though so I mostly go to dance and maybe talk to the 1-2 cute guys there. 



> Name some famous people you have a crush on.


- Justin Bieber
- Charlie McDonnnel
- Caspar Lee
- Finn and Jack Harries



> Show us your picture?


----------



## Kito

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INFP*
*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
*To feel a certain sense of union with people who share a common trait, I guess.*
*
*How old are you? 
*16*
*
*What's your gender?*
Male.*
*
*What's your sexual orientation? 
*I say bisexual, but it tends to fluctuate. Some days I'm more attracted to girls, and other days I like nothing but guys. I usually favour guys though.*
*
*How long have you known your orientation? 
*I "knew" when I was 11, but didn't really come to terms with it until 14. It felt so natural to me that I didn't see any reason to set myself apart with a label. *
*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*Other than being not very aggressive and somewhat sensitive about my appearance, not really.*
*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*No, because very few people actually know. Most homophobic jokes don't bother me anyway, unless they're with the serious intent of hurting somebody's feelings.*
*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
*I don't think I'll ever "come out", so to speak. If someone asks my orientation I'll tell them. Straight people don't have to come out, so I don't see why we should either.*
*
*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*Yeah, mostly online but a few in real life too. The real life ones aren't anything more than acquaintances, though.*
*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
*Nope, they feel a little too pretentious and cult-like (although I'm sure some could be fun).

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Nah, I don't think I'll take part in any. Especially not parades, I feel some animosity towards them. I think they promote too many stereotypes.*
*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*No, I'm not a political person. Let the politicians do what they want with us, as long as the majority of us agree.*
*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*No, but I've been desiring one lately.*
*
*What do you look for in a partner? 
*Nothing in particular, I just wait to see if an attraction happens. If it does then great, if not then keep waiting. Looking seems like it'd make the process longer and more difficult.*
*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*Other than dirty talk, nah. They felt good until afterwards, when I felt a little guilty. That'd happen regardless of gender, though.*
*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
*Nah.*
*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*Nah.*
*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.
*Not so much a crush as much as generally liking her appearance, but Avril Lavigne. There's probably lots of male celebrities I like the look of, but I can't think of any off the top of my head.

*Show us your picture?*
I would but I'm not very comfortable with my appearance (at the moment, anyway).


----------



## Morpheus83

_What's your personality type (MBTI)?_
INFP

_Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?_
Hey -- we often don't get forms/chats like this one very often on PerC. It's a novelty thing  Plus it's cool to meet other LGBT folks.

_How old are you?_
29

_What's your gender?_
Male

_What's your sexual orientation?_
Gay

_How long have you known your orientation?_
Hard to say. I became more aware of guys during middle to late adolescence. Girls have never appealed to me romantically or sexually, though -- and I thought I was a 'late bloomer' at first...until I realised that I'd rather marry and/or get together with another guy.

_Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?_
Hmm -- I'm more into the arts/humanities...and I don't have that much interest in sports. Not sure if this is exclusively a gay stereotype thing, but I did (maybe unconsciously still do) try to emulate the choir and/or bishie boy look. Now I look more like a scruffy geek when I'm being 'casual'  

_Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?_
Maybe a bit -- but not from people who're overtly hostile; I'd chalk it down to lack of self-awareness and ignorance of implications when it comes to certain beliefs/assumptions. 

_Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?_
I'm pretty much out (to family and some people at university) -- but my orientation generally isn't something I'd announce if people don't ask and if they don't assume I'm heterosexual. I've been out since I was eighteen, and most people are still cool with it. However, I remember some folks either trying to religiously 'convert' me or convince me that it's all "just a phase".

_Do you know many LGBT people?_
Only a very small circle -- but I'm fine with knowing mainly heterosexual people as long as they're accepting. To be honest, I often seem to have far better relationships with heterosexuals than homosexuals. I know more mean-spirited gay drama queens who think that they're either 'protecting' themselves from 'the world' -- or they're just self-centred, elitist prima donnas who go through partners faster than toilet paper. 

_Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?_
Once, when I was an undergrad. Hardly anybody showed up to organised events, though  and things seemed pretty slow. Plus there were rude twats. Now I can't be bothered.

_Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?_
A few -- but not many turned out to be that memorable. Relatively speaking, the LGBT organised event for a free lecture on "Postmodernism and Alternative Sexualities" turned out to be the most informative and interesting. Plus I didn't have to deal with many obnoxious people when I was focused on the speaker.

_Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?_
Maybe slightly -- as long as the party has other policies I support. Honestly speaking, I think it's impossible to draw a facile distinction between something like 'economics' and 'social/civil rights' -- because there are a number of interrelated as well as overlapping factors and issues.

_Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?_
Nope. I've never been in a relationship.

_What do you look for in a partner?_
I'm often attracted to kind, playful (maybe mischievous/pranksterish), imaginative and sensitive guys who're not inclined to boss me around (and I'll return the favour). Arrogance and elitism are both turn-offs. Having booksmarts is a bonus -- but that's not the first thing I notice or care about in the long run.

_Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?_
No sexual experiences to speak of -- maybe because I've yet to meet a guy I *really* care about.

_Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?_
None.

_Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?_
Nope -- I'm definitely not into the scene (can't stand the setting).

_Name some famous people you have a crush on._
Haven't thought about this one in great detail 

_Show us your picture?_
Don't have an online pic.


----------



## hulia

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *IxFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Because I like talking about my gayness
*How old are you? *18
*What's your gender? *Female
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since age 12/13
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I like plaid shirts and being a manly woman
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes, by both my parents
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to mum (dad doesn't really know), out to all of my friends, coworkers don't know
*Do you know many LGBT people? *A majority of my friends are LGBT
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *N/A
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Sometimes
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Yes, for a few weeks
*What do you look for in a partner? *I'm pretty picky. I like intelligence and good looks. I like Asian and Caucasian women, but I especially have a thing for mixed race (my ex was, and she was way wayy way out of my league). I'm also attracted to extroverts in most cases.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes, good.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Not really? But still, good?
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *(I'm just going to list females.) Ellen Page, Emma Stone, Lee Soon-kyu, Stephanie Hwang, Rosa Kato
*Show us your picture? *There's one on one of those "pictures of perc members" thread.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENTP... Probably
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Like @_hela_, I like to talk about myself.
*How old are you? *16
*What's your gender?* Male
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual, leaning more towards being gay than straight.
*How long have you known your orientation?* I first started to become aware of my sexuality when I was approaching 13, before that, the entire world of sexuality and love was foreign to me.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not really. I don't like sport, if that counts.
*Have you experienced any homophobia? *Less frequently than I ever expected, actually. Most of it is abuse on twitter and ask.fm, but even that isn't very common.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I've been out to most people for nearly 3 years now, but I only told my family a little over 2 years ago. At school the reaction was childish excitement; people asking all sorts of bizarre questions, a little bit of homophobia. My family ranged between "you're too young to be putting labels on yourself" (something they've largely dropped now) to "You know what? I'm not remotely surprised."
*Do you know many LGBT people? *As far as I'm aware, I'm the only LGBT person I know in real life. There are a small handful of people I'm aware of who are LGBT, but I don't really know them. On twitter, however, I follow a whole bunch of gay people.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? *Aside from a loose band of mutual followers on twitter, no.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No. Never felt much need to.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Not massively. For the most part, it doesn't play into British politics.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No...
*What do you look for in a partner? *Oddly enough, I look for different things in guys to girls. In guys I like an easily excited, passionate, wild and sensitive chap; not dissimilar to the ENFP stereotype, actually. In a girl, I look for a more grounded, sarcastic, abstract and theoretical person; bit of an INTJ.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? *No. Well... Sort of, not really.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *I don't have celebrity crushes. After a fairly crushing series of incidents with someone I had a crush on, I've become incredibly cautious about letting myself fall for people. Matt Smith is cute though.
*Show us your picture? *I'll get back to you on this one. My current profile picture is me, though, and my face can be seen around the forum.


----------



## Drewbie

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ISTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *It's some thing to do and I'm a sucker for questionnaires.
*How old are you? *24
*What's your gender? *Neutrois
*What's your sexual orientation? *Polysexual (or bi or pan, I don't have a preference)
*How long have you known your orientation? *That is a hard question because I had a very skewed view of sexual orientation growing up, but probably since I was 12 or so. I didn't know I knew it until I was 21.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Yeah. Kind of slutty, can't be happy in a monogamous relationship, likes threesomes, foursomes, and moresomes. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes. More often homophobia than transphobia because while I am trans, I am so far from transitioning and being publicly out that it's really kind of depressing.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out about my sexuality to everyone who bothers to notice, which is not very many because oh my god the mental gymnastics people will do to convince themselves everyone is straight. I'm out online and to a few close friends about my gender. Not quite brave enough to come out to my parents (that's my goal for 2013) or at work because I don't know how my manager feels about trans people and I kind of need my job. I've been out about my sexual orientation for only a few years. Coming out to my parents didn't go well. They didn't kick me out, which was a bit of disappointment because I was prepared for that, but instead I got interventions and prayer circles and guilt trips until it drove me to move half way across the country. My ultra religious parents drove me out of California and to Indiana, how tragic is that? (well tbh, lack of work was more than a little responsible)
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Quite a few. All of my friends are LGBT. Idk how it happens, even every close friend I grew up with when we were all under the assumption we were straight/cis have come out as LGBT as we've grown up. I'm a queer magnet, or maybe I turn people. Who knows?
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Nope. I tried, when I first came out about my sexual orientation but I grew up in an extremely homophobic (and transphobic) area and every GSA or LGBT support group that tried to start up were run out of town well before I got to them.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I went to Pride in Santa Cruz one year. It was fun, pretty mellow. I'm not actually all that big on parades though and I was broke so I couldn't buy any merch.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *I've been in a relationship with my steady for just over eight years and with my girlfriend for going on three.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I don't look for committed partners (and yet I have two, I honestly don't know how that happened). I'm aromantic. I don't desire romantic relationships nor am I romantically attracted to people. In sexual partners I basically look for someone who won't misgender me and that I have some small amount chemistry with. Also that they're legal. But otherwise not picky. I don't have a type.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Unfortunately I've not had any sexual experiences with another neutrois or agender person but I have had sexual experiences with women/woman leaning non-binary people when I was vaguely female identified. It was good times.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Yes. It was also good times.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope. I live in kind of rural Indiana, there is an LGBT organization, sort of, but it's really not my kind of crowd.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *The entire cast of the Harry Potter movie franchise. Especially Daniel Radcliffe. Most of my crushes on men are celebrities because I tend to like men from a distance and women on a more personal level.
*Show us your picture? *I've got one in my profile.


----------



## SocioApathetic

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?INTJ.*
Forgive the uncompromising format.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Curiosity, if nothing else.**
[*]How old are you? 20.
[*]What's your gender? Fluid.
[*]What's your sexual orientation? As fluid as my gender, which I suppose would then be called "pansexual".
[*]How long have you known your orientation? Not too long. I have only just begun to open up to myself.
[*]Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? No.
[*]Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No.
[*]Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I don't feel I need to be out. I am who I am and I am the only one who needs to know this. I only hide my sexuality from my family because I know no amount of explanation could ever ease their "suffering" at harboring an "abomination". If anyone else asks, I would suggest they figure it out for themselves.
[*]Do you know many LGBT people? Many? I wouldn't say so. Perhaps some.
[*]Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? No. I steer clear of organizations of any kind.
[*]Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No, and I don't think I ever will.
[*]Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I like to think of myself as apolitical.
[*]Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Interesting question.
[*]What do you look for in a partner? I enjoy someone who can make me laugh, challenge me occasionally with their brilliant wit; someone who is open-minded and accepting. I also admire a person who can flirt and I can certainly respect an assertive character. I suppose what I look for is someone whose mind operates much like mine but whose differences only serve to intrigue me. Most importantly, I cannot stand people who take themselves far too seriously. I will also make it known that I am the sort of person who is emotionally monogamous but sexually polygamous. If anything, I would want to share the whole world with my partner as we both encounter it. If we meet interesting people, I would love to watch my partner flirt with them, get closer to them. Perhaps we could even have small competitions between the both of us: which of us can get the most numbers in an evening, so on, so forth. Presentation is also important to me, but looks are not. In the end, I am attracted to the individual, not their impeccable features, perfect breasts, washboard abs, gender, sex, religion, etc. *


----------



## SilverRvn

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Because @platorepublic told me to lol.*
*How old are you? 22*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Gay (Open minded, Bi-curious for women)*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was about 4 or 5.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Eh I don't think about it all that much. It's not important with how other people view me or what kind of box I put myself in. I'm just your typical everyday kind of guy. I have a bit more emotion/sensitivity than most guys, but a masculine demeanor.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Sometimes*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to almost everyone, but don't really bring it up unless someone asks. I don't like to center who I am around my sexuality.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Yes.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yes, I didn't like them because I just felt that it was too much about the "group" and not enough about the "individual" which I prefer more.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? A few, and they were nice. It was nice to meet the people I did, but that isn't my goal in life. I want to focus more on myself in terms of what I want out of life and eventually learn to help heal other people. Now I'm getting too deep. Whoops.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Kind of?*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? I like guys who are deep and have more to talk about. I am a pretty sexually charged individual, but I'd like to explore other aspects of a relationship to achieve balance. I prefer white guys but it's just what I'm used to and what I've grown up around. I don't mean any disrespect, but I find something about pale guys to be very attractive. I'm open to talking to other people though!*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Good!*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. I didn't mind it. I'm very open-minded.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No, not usually.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. All I can think of now is Darren Criss.*
*Show us your picture? Ok.*
*









*


----------



## Collossus

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To meet gay people, maybe to see if I can relate to others.*
*How old are you? 21*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Gay*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I first felt that longing for having someone very close.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I like bright colours and my singing voice may be a little high.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No, not many people know about me and if they do it is because I trusted them and none disappointed me so far.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to some close friends, my family doesn't know for certain reasons. They were already kind of suspecting me and nothing changed after I told them this.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? I met only a few so far, and even fewer to talk to.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? I think it happened twice. They were attended by a few and it felt good to discover people that share this particular thing about me. Unfortunately, it was the only thing it seemed to have in common with them.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? I... don't really know how to answer this. I am picky but I'm not looking for certain traits, they just have to fit him as a whole. Loyal would be a must. And I might add that I am much pickier about psychological aspects compared to the physical ones.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Just because I am to name a few I would say Matthew Fox and Steve Bacic.*
*Show us your picture? I hate this part. I say Skip*


----------



## Kyandigaru

platorepublic said:


> Let's start! In blue, are my own answers to this questionnaire.
> 
> 
> 
> *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFP
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet bisexual men and gay men for friendships.
> *How old are you? *25
> *What's your gender?* F
> *What's your sexual orientation? *bi-curious..or straight? LOL
> *How long have you known your orientation? *maybe in the seventh grade...
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Not really
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Actually not really...
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Tried to talk to my mother and all i got back was negative judgements. And lesbian friend of mines was cool about it.
> *Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few in real life.
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *none, but i tried to be involved with the one my college created, but it was a big bust!
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *never, i'm always looking... *sigh*
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *a little bit
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
> *What do you look for in a partner? *I am looking for and have always thought about marrying a man, eventhough I fantasize about women. I feel like I cant "win" one over. Women are harder to please than men...lol I just want a marriage, three kids and house. thats what I look for in a partner.
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*yes, and it was okay.
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *never been that lucky....
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Ian smolder?
> *Show us your picture? its my avatar!*
> 
> Copy and paste this questionnaire and answer below. Do not quote this post. Have fun!


roud:


----------



## Animal

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *Technically ENTP, but in practice: Ne > Fe | Ti < Si 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Fun! 
*How old are you? *Older than I look. I was just told that I look 23. 
*What's your gender? *Depends on my mood? 
*What's your sexual orientation? *Whoever I desire at the moment? 
*How long have you known your orientation? *All of my life. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Apparenty, I fit the stereotype of enneagram type 3. My profile pictures on facebook are used to promote my band, and display not only myself posing as a female and a male in the same picture, but also, showcasing my photoshop skills and fabulous costumes. That's kind of a "3ish" stereotype for a gender-ambiguous person, is it not?  
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No. When someone first told me what "a gay" was, in fourth grade, I had no idea what the apparent "problem" was, or why that was worth defining. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I've always been true to myself and I've never had anything to hide. I am fortunate that my family loves me just as I am, and encourages me to be exactly who I am. 
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Very few of my friends are entirely "straight," and those who are don't view LGBT people as being any different from themselves in essence. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I am not fond of large groups, but I have accompanied friends to events in order to support them. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *See above ^ 
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *I speak out in favor of gay marriage and equal rights, and it is among the many issues which will gain my support for a candidate. However, unfortunately, between war and poverty, there are other issues which are more pertinent at the moment.  
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *:kitteh: 
*What do you look for in a partner? *Honesty, communication, and acceptance. Inspiration doesn't hurt, either... 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes. Sex is a communication between two people, and I don't go in with specific expectations, so I have yet to end up having a bad sexual experience. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Same as above ^


----------



## Transcendence

I can't help but have a problem with the way these questions are phrased. I keep thinking this is like a preparing for a hook-up of sorts. It's just really unsettling. Either way, I'll do it. 


*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INFJ. Type 4w3. 

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* 
I was asked to by the OP. 

*How old are you? 
*18. 

*What's your gender? 
*Male.

*What's your sexual orientation? 
*Gay.

*How long have you known your orientation? 
*Basically forever, but I never felt the need to categorize myself as gay or straight or whatever until I was 14. That's when I acknowledged it. But I always knew it. 

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*Only if I want to. I have a light voice, I keep a lot of female friends, I listen mostly to female artists or bands with female vocals, I have a lot of pop culture references in my humor. 

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*Of course. But why should I care? 


*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
*I came out a week after I "found out" I was gay. The reaction was pretty fantastic. All my friends were ecstatic and so happy for me. Everyone at school thought I was admirable because I didn't hide who I was. 


*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*Yep. Lots of them. Many of them are total idiots. They find out they're gay and suddenly they feel the need to compress themselves into a stereotype. It'd be fine if they were happy about being a stereotype and that was who they really are, but they tell me that they're not really like that and it makes them unhappy. 


*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
*No, I haven't. Never really felt the need to belong to a group. Hence my 4 type  


*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Nope, I haven't. But I think it'd be a lot of fun. 


*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*Yes, it does. Human rights issues greatly concern me. 


*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*No, I'm not. Not yet at least. 


*What do you look for in a partner? 
*I don't keep a list of what I want out of a partner. The most important thing is chemistry and you can have chemistry with anyone. Being too set on what you want out of another person can harm your relationships with people. 


*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*They've been mostly good. I've had a really bad blowjob once that hurt more than it felt good. What has bugged me the most is just how much pressure that comes with the territory of sex. Pressure is never a good thing. 


*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
*Yes I have. I ate a pussy once. It was really weird, but she challenged me to do it and I thought I'd be stupid not to try it. I'll probably do it again. I'm a trysexual. I'll try anything at least once. 


*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*We don't have gay bars where I live. Not because we're not gay friendly, it's just that no one's really done it yet. But I don't associate myself with things I think will distract others from who I really am, not who what I can be labelled as. 


*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*Gaspard Ulliel, Amy Lee, Christina Aguilera, Angelina Jolie, Florence from Florence + the Machine, Marina & The Diamonds and Björk. 


*Show us your picture? 
*Fine.* 








*


----------



## platorepublic

Transcendence said:


> I can't help but have a problem with the way these questions are phrased. I keep thinking this is like a preparing for a hook-up of sorts. It's just really unsettling. Either way, I'll do it.


These questions are not intended so you could hook-up... where did you get that idea? We are in the Sex and Relationships part of the forum, so I guess we can talk about that.


----------



## Transcendence

platorepublic said:


> These questions are not intended so you could hook-up... where did you get that idea? We are in the Sex and Relationships part of the forum, so I guess we can talk about that.


Just the overall tone of the entire questionnaire. And the last question asking for a picture. 
I don't know, I feel like if you put the label LGBT on something it means you're gonna discuss LGBT issues. At least, that's the norm. 

But this is more like a everyonewhosnotstraightcomherewoohoo thing. XD


----------



## platorepublic

Transcendence said:


> Just the overall tone of the entire questionnaire. And the last question asking for a picture.
> I don't know, I feel like if you put the label LGBT on something it means you're gonna discuss LGBT issues. At least, that's the norm.
> 
> But this is more like a everyonewhosnotstraightcomherewoohoo thing. XD


Each to their own. These are my LGBT "issues".


----------



## Kyandigaru

Dylio said:


> I meant to say NOT the straightest person ever. Haha. My Gayanese vernacular appears in the presence of liquor. Lol


ha! so u flirt with men based upon your drinks? that's cool, wonder how used use "sex on the beach" in a sentence...lol *wink wink* haahahaha


----------



## surgery

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INFP*

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
*;( <3*

How old are you?
*22*

What's your gender? 
*Male
*
What's your sexual orientation? 
*Gay*

How long have you known your orientation? 
*I was six when I had my first crush on a boy. I think I have been exclusively sexually attracted to males since puberty, but had school boy crushes on girls prior to that.*

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
*Pretty much everything except that I don't talk much, I don't do drag, I don't have AIDs, and I don't have a high pitched voice; in fact, it's extremely deep.
*
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*Whatever.*

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
*Yes, since I was 13. People were not surprised and accepted me quickly. I'm very fortunate.*

Do you know many LGBT people?
*I know one gay person whom I would consider a friend. I also have a gay cousin and uncle with whom I get a long , but with whom I don't spend much time. I know gay people at my university, but I avoid them mostly because I assume they will judge me for the way I look :*(

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
*Yes, I go the LGBT(QIA) organization on my campus occasionally. But, for whatever reason(s), I am shy and don't end up establishing many relationships.
*
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
*See above. Plus, Chicago gay pride. It would have been more fun if I was hotter, to be honest.*

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
*Ab.so.lute.ly.
*
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Yes. Aa sexual relationship that I want to end.*

What do you look for in a partner? 
*Similar goals and world views. Love takes commitment and a commitment needs to be founded on something more than just fun or kindness. 
*
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*Yes. I haven't enjoyed any of them, but I still know that I am gay.*

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*No, thank God. *

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
*Occasionally. All of them are specific to my location, so no 
*
Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*Anderson Cooper, Michael Trevino, Bill Rancic, Kim Ki Bum, Im Siwan and many more.*

Show us your picture?
*I have some in my profile.


----------



## Kyandigaru

[click on pic if too tiny]

I love this man right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
His eyebrows can seduce me alone!


----------



## Zletta

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To get laid. Just kidding.:tongue:*
*How old are you? Younger than your momma and older than your daughter. 25.*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? I'm attracted to all genders, to all sexes, to all orientations (even though they might not be attracted to me), etc. So, I call myself pansexual.
Sexually, my preference can vary.
Romantically, I prefer women.*
*How long have you known your orientation? Age 11 is I think when I remember noticing.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I play guitar, I can sometimes be tomboyish, I like to get rowdy sometimes, I like Gaga and Mika and Queen and such, I like the outdoors.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yeah, but not too often; I usually avoid or don't come out to people who seem to be homophobic.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Yeah, out to most, for a few years; awkward reactions from family and mostly good reactions from others.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Mhm.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yeah. I'm not really into being much of an activist, but social aspects can be great.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? I have a blast at pride festivals and they get me asked out, which is neat.roud:*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes, but they don't dominate me.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? I've got a couple peeps that I might date some more, but no.*
*What do you look for in a partner? In a woman, I want someone who seems to need me. I love puppy-dog eyes and someone who will occasionally let me stare into her eyes. I want someone who loves to cuddle and comfort / be comforted by me.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes; great.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes; great.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Nope.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Michelle Trachtenberg, Kristen Stewart, Robert Pattinson, Taylor Lautner, Selena Gomez, Michelle Branch, Miley Cyrus, Colin Farrell, Alyson Hannigan, Ellen Page, Rachel McAdams, Ryan Gosling, Alexis Bledel, and pretty much all of Rory's boyfriends from Gilmore Girls.*
*Show us your picture? Maybe some other time.*


----------



## robotSev

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *Probably INTP, but am reconsidering. My E-Type might be 5w6.

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
Yes, wanted to be the unicorn in this thread.
*How old are you?* 24
*
What's your gender? *M (trans)

*What's your sexual orientation? *Bi, I'm dating a girl atm

*How long have you known your orientation? *
My orientation: since I'm 11-12. Me being trans since 8-9.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Yikes, dunno, since I'm here because of the trans part of myself. Besides, I can be flamboyant, but like to let my masculine side hang out, too. I like my androgyny.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Experienced transphobia in a few subtle ways. Or general sexism in both ways from different people (incl. the LGBs).

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
In order to transition medically I have to "out" myself at a certain point. But nowdays I prefer to live stealth.
If I do out myself, most people react cool.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *Sure.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
Yes, I'm actively involved in helping other trans people. Dunno on the LGB stuff very much.
I think it's neccessary to help trans organisations, but I can't say I always like the atmosphere since I personally don't see trans people as poor victims born "in the wrong body"; but surely I respect if someone has this view on her or himself.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
Sure. I do like cultural, cinematic events more than political events. In fact, I dislike european left wing politics which often claim LGBT politics.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *not really.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope, currently dating. 

*What do you look for in a partner? *
Shall be intelligent, intellectual, loving to discuss geeky stuff, love sports, artistic crafting, nutrition, philosophy. OR should just have the guts to challenge me in an interesting way.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Once, it was good.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Dunno.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope. I live in Germany anyway.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Lady Gaga, Alan Turing. Don Juan, lol. Pete Burns before he looked too... you know.

*Show us your picture?* Uhm. Well, I'm kind of shy, so I'll take it down soon.


----------



## SilverRvn

Dylio said:


> *
> Show us your picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, you're beautiful.


----------



## Sonny

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
ENTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
Nope.

*What's your gender? *
M

*What's your sexual orientation?* 
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation? *
In a way always, as far back as I can remember it felt normal to me to see myself in gay relationships, even though I didn't comprehend it.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
I am filled with uncontrollable amounts of glee at musicals, and I adore theatre.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Yes.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
Pretty much, I'm not read as gay however it's not something I hide, people do seem to be taken back when I mention something that outs me, which amuses me because I don't see how it's surprising.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *
Yes.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
Not really.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
Yes. We have a LGBT arts festival here each year and I love it to bits. It's a chance to socialise in a non-clubby environment, build friendships and get some damn culture.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
Influence, yes. Control, no.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
Nope.

*What do you look for in a partner? *
A connection first and foremost, after that things like kindness, friendliness, openmindedness and a focus on others. Whatever that looks like it's rare.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
Indeed. Not all experiences are equal.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
Once. It wasn't horrible, however it felt wrong and uninspired.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
Sometimes, for a laugh and a drink with friends.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
I don't, to be honest. I think Mika is way cute though.

*Show us your picture? *


----------



## Dylio

SilverRvn said:


> Wow, you're beautiful.



Thanks  My 5'6 parents did well. Somehow I became 6'3, I'm the tallest in my whole family/extended family. Lol although you can definitely tell I'm my fathers offspring.

I attribute my appearance to being a health food nazi and only drinking water. I can't burp, so drinking beer, pop, or anything carbonated gives me a stomach ache/bloating.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Dylio said:


> Thanks  My 5'6 parents did well. Somehow I became 6'3, I'm the tallest in my whole family/extended family. Lol although you can definitely tell I'm my fathers offspring.
> 
> I attribute my appearance to being a health food nazi and only drinking water. I can't burp, so drinking beer, pop, or anything carbonated gives me a stomach ache/bloating.


i smell a cyber date about to happen....


----------



## Liontiger

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ESFJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Because it looked interesting  Love my queers.
*How old are you? *21
*What's your gender? *Woman
*What's your sexual orientation? *Lesbian
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was about 15. I identified as bisexual first.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Well, I'll have been going to a single-sex school for 11 years once I graduate college this year. I also have a very casual style of dress, including plaid shirts. I've been getting more feminine now that I'm single again though. I'm also a feminist.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes, but it was either minimal or not directed at me.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm out to my sister and mother, everyone at school, the internet, and any other family members who have ready my "interested in" section on facebook. I go to a liberal school, so there are no problems there. My mom and I don't talk about it at all and pretend the conversation never happened. Unfortunately, I will need to go back in the closet once I head overseas to Korea to teach English. 
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Yeah, I'd say so. Not many in my close circle of friends though.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I'm the Vice President of the Alliance at my college. It mostly exists for people to meet each other, otherwise we don't do much lol. It's a good resource for the new students coming in.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Yeah, anything hosted by my club. I haven't been able to go to Pride or anything big like that yet.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes, they do. It's an important part of my life.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Currently single
*What do you look for in a partner? *I'm looking for someone with a strong personality to balance me out. I just got out of a relationship with a very sensitive girl, and there were often hurt feelings. I'm largely attracted to feminine women, and I currently have a bit of a thing for Korean women (not that I won't go for anyone else). 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*No.d
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I've been to a gay bar/club in Boston called Machine. It has a spacious setup and live music if you go early. Now that I'm 21, I'll probably go back for **** Night.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Oh man. Well um, Kim Taeyeon, Lee Soonkyu, and Hwang Miyoung from the K-pop group SNSD. Tobin Heath for the US women's national soccer team. There are a lot of other women I find attractive, but I'm currently a fan of the ones I mentioned.
*Show us your picture?*Sure why not. The picture's a couple years old, but it's what I have handy.


----------



## Kyandigaru

@Liontiger what do you like about Korean women?


----------



## Liontiger

Kyandigaru said:


> @_Liontiger_ what do you like about Korean women?


It's mostly my current fascination with their culture combined with the amount of time I spend looking at Korean celebrities. I just find them attractive.


----------



## platorepublic

Liontiger said:


> It's mostly my current fascination with their culture combined with the amount of time I spend looking at Korean celebrities. I just find them attractive.


Yes, I have to agree Korean women are quite good looking, more so than Korean men, not that they are bad either.


----------



## kaleidoscope

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 

 INFP or ENFP. You pick.

**Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
 It's about time I come out to PerCers :tongue:
*
*How old are you? 

 I'll be 20 in two days.
*
*What's your gender?

 Female.
*
*What's your sexual orientation? 

 Bisexual, but I have a preference for females. I'm also a demisexual.
**
How long have you known your orientation? 

 A few years maybe? 
*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 

No.

**Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 

 Not yet, but that's mostly because I haven't shared any of this with my family yet.
**
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 

 Out to friends, and they accepted me completely.
**
Do you know many LGBT people? 

 Only one person IRL, but that's because I live in a homophobic country where homosexuality is illegal :dry:
**
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 

 Nope.
**
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 

 Nope.
**
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 

 Politics? What's that?
**
What do you look for in a partner?

 Intelligence, sense of humor, depth, maturity & the capacity to keep me stimulated (emotionally and intellectually).

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?

 Yes. It was bad.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 

 No *:sad:
*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 

 No.*
*
Name some famous people you have a crush on. 

 Lauren fucking Bacall - I am her sex slave forever <3 

Show us your picture?

 Stalk me in the INFP picture thread. *lazy*
*


----------



## Dylio

Kyandigaru said:


> i smell a cyber date about to happen....


Maybe my boyfriend wouldn't mind adding a third member to our relationship. Brother [email protected]@!


----------



## Kyandigaru

Dylio said:


> Maybe my boyfriend wouldn't mind adding a third member to our relationship. Brother [email protected]@!


**awkward**


----------



## Kito

I just came out to a close female friend, and she accepted me completely. I can tell there's some sexual tension between us, though. Today when we met, I think we both wanted to hug, but ended up stopping halfway because we realised there were people we knew around us. At least, I think that's why. I can't tell if I have feelings for her or not. Sexuality's a confusing thing. :frustrating:


----------



## Choice

Kito said:


> I just came out to a close female friend, and she accepted me completely. I can tell there's some sexual tension between us, though. Today when we met, I think we both wanted to hug, but ended up stopping halfway because we realised there were people we knew around us. At least, I think that's why. I can't tell if I have feelings for her or not. Sexuality's a confusing thing. :frustrating:


Is hugging taboo between members of the opposite sex, or would a friendly, hip-angled-away, loose hug with a big hard slap on the back till they start coughing work just fine?


----------



## Lust

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENTJ (Am I the only ENTJ?)
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Curiosity. Meet new people. Chit chat.
*How old are you? *19
*What's your gender? *F
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bi.
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since 13-14
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *More "male stereotype" than orientation related.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Nope.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Nope. No point when dating is minor part of my life. 
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few in real life.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Nope.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Not really. More like a side perk.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I’m picky. Confident, can teach me new things, balance out my weaker points (my temper, smooth out the feeling stuffs, etc). Not to mention good looking, intelligent and not clingy. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Not sexual, but experience was adequate.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Not sexual, but it was horrible.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No. Not old enough.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *None. No point crushing on celebrities.
*Show us your picture? *Maybe later.


----------



## Kito

Almost said:


> Is hugging taboo between members of the opposite sex, or would a friendly, hip-angled-away, loose hug with a big hard slap on the back till they start coughing work just fine?


Well, it started off like that, but soon moved into cuddling. :tongue:


----------



## Xatyrn

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
*Nah -- just curious as to others feels on the matter. I kept mentioning my girlfriend in threads and thought I might as well seek out my own kind for a bit. 

*How old are you? 
*Few months short of 18. 

*What's your gender? 
*Female

*What's your sexual orientation? 
*Lesbian. Or perhaps bi, but I don't think I could really be with a man again. 

*How long have you known your orientation? 
*This question is complicated for me. I was never comfortable with men when I was little. I remember many times thinking maybe I wasn't straight; when I was little, the idea scared me, lol. Women were easier to talk to and so... beautiful. XD At the beginning of high school I became bi-curious; most things girls considered attractive in men grossed me out. I did date a boy for a year and 8 months... but it was a long distance relationship and I came out of it sex driveless and exhausted and gayer than hell. >_> I liked the girl I'm with now a bit when I first met her. She was in 9th grade, I was in 10th grade, and I caught myself in the middle of a bit of a crush. Was able to push it away until last summer, and by this time we were best friends. Apparently she struggled with feelings for me the entire time, too. All these years.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*I have recently figured out a lot of people assumed I was gay, but mostly because I never dated, ever. But for the most part, no. I don't look very androgynous at all, but I guess my interests lean toward all the nerdy, geeky, anime-freaky (rhymes ) stuff we are sometimes known for. 

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*When my Muslim friend found out his two female friends are in a relationship, he was... scared, I could tell. It was an out-of-the-blue thing and so I don't blame him. He's okay now. For the most part, I haven't experienced any. But most people don't know about me or my girlfriend. Two boys in our sax section at school did see us kiss, which terrified them... we had to be more careful after that. -_-

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
*Well, I consider myself out. But not to my family. When? Lol, the fact that I'm so happy makes me think if I told my parents they'd be accepting just because I'm happy; but the rational side of me foreshadows my father's denial and my mother's tears. So come again: when? No clue. But other people finding out, well... mostly it's just been our friends, who weren't really surprised... they either considered me at least possibly bi, or noticed she and I have been attached hip-to-hip since the moment we meant a few years ago and could have guessed. 

*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*Yeah, actually. Seems like everyone is shittin' rainbows these days. xD

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
*Nope. C: Might be fun. Tried to go to an LGBT meeting on a cruise ship; they said it "wasn't for us" (friend and I). Guess we looked like meddling kids. 

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Have not. Participate in the Day of Silence, though; get the usual, "Lawlawlderp are you gay?" question when I do.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
*I know it [gay rights] may not be the most dire problem in the country right now, but equality is pretty important to me. So yes, it does. 

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Yes. From years of being best friends, to currently 4 months dating. ^^

*What do you look for in a partner? 
*Everything I've found in her? xD

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*We are quite adventurous. Good? WONDERFUL. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
*Mm. Mediocre. Can only go so far cyberly anyway. 

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*Nooope.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*I don't crush on celebrities. 

*Show us your picture?
*Not today. x3


----------



## Kelvin

Okay, I'm seriously going to do this now. A lot of the people I admire in this forum have done so!



*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *Not entirely sure. I've been typed as ENTP, INTP to ISFJ by people, so... still trying to figure it out. But my Enneagram type is 9, if that helps.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Out of respect
*How old are you? *18.5
*What's your gender?* Male
*What's your sexual orientation?* Gay, I like other males.
*How long have you known your orientation? *About 13, but I was attracted to males at a much younger age*.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotype?* Not really. I mean I'm not into sports, but I'm also not into stereotypical "gay stuff". I'm just me. I was always into science and nerdy things like chess. So people see me as rather gender neutral. Although friends have commented that my lifestyle would be stereo-typically seen as straight.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes I have, but not directly to me. While people have suspected of whether I'm gay or not, they did so because I've never really messed with girls.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Planning to come out for real this year to parents. I'm out to most of my friends. They usually react pretend well, but that's because I have awesome friends I guess..
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Quite a few in real life, and tons on the internet.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Not really. I see them as having a purpose. But it's also a typically nice place for you to meet other LGBT people (and potentially someone special :wink
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Don't think so, and I'm not really the kind of person who does that.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *​For sure, but I still keep an independent mind as much as possible..
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No longer in one =P
*What do you look for in a partner?* This is a good question. These are some of the things I can think of right now: A willingness to improve oneself and learn. Open-mindedness, assertive, positive, a good sense of humor, emotionally stable, reasonable but caring, intelligence.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* They're mostly good. I mean I've had sex that's purely just sex, it might work for some people, but it left me feeling empty. But the times when I had meaningful sex with someone special, it rocked my world and made the world seem fantastic for months xD
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Does touching boobs count? They're soft, what can I say? haha
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope, not the type of person to go to bars or clubs anyway.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Neil Patrick Harris, Joe Maganiello, Matt Bomer.. etc. I don't really do celebrity crush, but I do appreciate beauty and sexiness.


----------



## Kylie

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To cordially meet and chat with people*
*How old are you? 15*
*What's your gender? Fe-ma-le. If you pronounce it like that, it rhymes with tamale. *
*What's your sexual orientation? Dun Dun Duuun. Pansexual, or Bisexual to the general public. *
*How long have you known your orientation? For a while, I just wasn't sure what was happening at that time though. I had experimented with girls at a young age, but then as I got older I actually knew what that was and what it meant. It just meant that I liked girls AND I liked boys. No biggie. *
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not outright. Well. Maybe a bit more on the tomboyish side. Don't like purses, I don't wear make-up, I like cooler colors,music taste is a bit different perhaps...(Tegan and Sara...) XD*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Not really, no. *
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm out. Everyone was positive and didn't really care except for one of my cousins. But, I don't live near her or talk to her often so I'm not worried about that.  *
*Do you know many LGBT people? I know a couple. Not many people are out where I am, country town in the midwest, so, you can imagine. *
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Nope.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Not yet, no. *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes. *
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope. *foreveralone* *
*What do you look for in a partner? Hm. Well. You have to have a personality that draws me in, for one. You've gotta be intelligent. You've gotta have opinions and good ideals. Morals are important, but if we have vast differences we gotta fix that or ditch it, one or the other. And you gotta like cuddling. Cuddling is superb. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Good to an extent. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Not yet. *
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Oooooh. Okay. Tegan Quin, Natalie Portman, Katherine Moening, Benedict Cumberbatch,Matt Smith, Jess from the beaverbunch. (youtube) and a whole slew of other people. *
*Show us your picture? Later perhaps? Ain't nobody got time for that. *


----------



## EllietheHuman

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENFP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? I don't know actually....we'll actually I searched Darren Criss, and this discussion came up! *
*How old are you? 15*
*What's your gender? Female, but honestly what does it matter?*
*What's your sexual orientation? I'm boycotting the sexual label, I'll love who I'll love*
*How long have you known your orientation? Not till a couple years ago, probably 11?*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I've been told I look quite man-like, and Im a huge geek, other than that nah.n*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? In six grade I was called a **** and a lesbian for a while, that passed though*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? My mom thinks its a phase, but other than that no one other than close friends*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Nope! Unfortunately I Live in suburban Missouri, where people tend to be prejudice.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? NOPE!*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Again NOPE!*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Somewhat.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner?** I guess intelligent and open-minded*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Nope!
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Nope!
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.pe!
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Currently.....Darren Criss...and Hayley Williams. OH and Ellen Page*
*Show us your picture? Yeeeeaaaah Sure*


----------



## fruitsmoothie45

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Why not?*
*How old are you? 17*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was about 12, I guess.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? No, since the only real stereotype of bi girls is that we're total sluts.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Unfortunately.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to everyone on Facebook. My parents didn't react well, everyone else I know did.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? I'm in my school's GSA, so yeah.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yeah, I just said so. It's not that bad, but many of the people there are irritating.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nah. I might go sometime, but, as an INTJ, I'm not good with that whole going-out-and-meeting-people thing.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? You bet.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Sort of. It's a long story.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Intelligence primarily. Must have good hygiene, not be an asshole, and like some of the same things I like. I would prefer someone who's not religious.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Define "sexual". I've kissed them, but that probably doesn't count. Liked it though.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yeah, and it was so-so.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? For one, I'm underage. Also, I'm not the kind of person that would do that.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Famous people? Tom Hiddleston, Adrian Turner, Nora Zehetner, Toby Turner, and whoever played Eponine in Les Miserables because jeez she was hot.*
*Show us your picture? Eh. *


----------



## Zegaray

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
*I thought this thread was going to be a LGBT random thoughts thread, but then deicded to post on of this Q&A posts since everyone else was doing it. lol

*How old are you? 
*22 1/2

*What's your gender? 
*Female

*What's your sexual orientation? 
*Bisexual 

*How long have you known your orientation? 
*Honestly, I don't even know where it started from. Probably around preteen years. I would always push it to the back of my mind and never tried to think much of my attractions or what I found sexually appealing due to thinking that straight girls can also be stimulated by other girls/women, so I never thought about my own attractions deeply because of it. I always was indifferent about sleeping with a guy and the whole "penis size" thing. I'm indifferent about male sexual organs in general tbh, but I still find guys attractive and wouldn't mind being in a relationship with them as long as we "click." 

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*No. I guess most people would asume I am straight. I don't do or wear anything that makes me stand out in anyway that people who guess my orientation. I'm also not a "slut" which is what unfotunatly a lot of bisexcuals get called.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*No, not personally.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
*I'm out to myself. Not anyone else. I need to work on that. :|

*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*Yeah, actually. Seems like everyone is shittin' rainbows these days. xD
Only a few personally.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
*No, I havent joined any group, club, attended any gatheres or parades on lgbt issues or cuases. 

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Nope, I want to at least once to say I did though. I mostly don't want to because bisexual women kinda get a negative stimga.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
*Yes, everyone deserves to have the same rights as everyone else. I support all activism and rights to anyone of any sexual orientation. 

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Nope. Never been in a relationship ever. Kinda sad...

*What do you look for in a partner? 
*Being educated and intellegent. Aware of current events and politics. Appreciates nature and the outdoors. Is kind and gentle. Wants to have a family with me one day. I can name a lot more, but I have listed things I like in a partner so many times before, lol.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*Nope.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
*No...

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*No.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*None at the momment.

*Show us your picture?
*Maybe another time...


----------



## MaybeR4

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? - INTP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? - To see if I can relate to anything, and to meet new people  *
*How old are you? - 18*
*What's your gender? Male*
*What's your sexual orientation? - Gay*
*How long have you known your orientation? - Since I was 13-14, but only started to accept it at age 17.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? - I am not that feminine of speech, but I care greatly about my looks. Most of my friends are females, and I have a weakness to cute things *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? - Nope! Luckily, those who know I'm gay have nothing against it. Some more religious friends are taking a distance when I get a bit too feminine, but I don't blame them  *
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? - I am out to my friends, but not my parents. I would like to move out before I come out to my parents, because my dad does not look at homosexuality as a good thing) *
*Do you know many LGBT people - A good friend of mine is gay and living with her girlfriend, but other than that? nope*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? - Never. And I don't plan on it either.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? - Nope. I might, out of curiosity  *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope...*
*What do you look for in a partner? - A smart guy, with energy and a positive look on things  Someone who is not afraid of taking risks in life  * 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? - Have been with a handful of girls, but I lost affection, because the emotions weren't there from my side. *
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on - Keanu Reeves, Robert D. Jr. and Joseph Gordon-Levitt (hnnng!).*
*Show us your picture? -**I let my friend cut my hair. It looked so bad I decided to get rid of all of it (It's a work in progress) * *






*


----------



## MaybeR4

SilverRvn said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 57063
> 
> *


Wow, you're really handsome ! (I just felt like putting that out there)


----------



## platorepublic

MaybeR4 said:


> Wow, you're really handsome ! (I just felt like putting that out there)


You are better, imo


----------



## Midnight Rambler

Hello everyone,I am an INFJ and i am bisexual leaning toward men. I came to this thread to find like minded people whose company i can enjoy. I guess i could consider my slightly feminine because i love the arts and romance movies. Any eligible bachelors friend me ^_^.


----------



## Hiside

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To talk to and maybe meet other GLBQT people*
*How old are you? 24*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Gay*
*How long have you known your orientation? 19/20*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really, I can dress relatively nice but thats about it. *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No thankfully*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to my parents and a couple of friends. *
*Do you know many LGBT people? Just one, went to high school together but he's in another country. *
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Never have*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Went one time but wasn't fully comfortable with myself so didn't really enjoy it. *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I keep them in mind. *
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Educated but not a requirement. Someone who isn't going to lie and cheat, or cause a lot of drama. I may be biased but I feel I can get along better with introverts but I'm not limiting myself. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes, overall good but not really into ladies as much. *
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Haven't really explored that aspect. *
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. I honestly don't pay enough attention to celebrities to fantasize about them .*
*Show us your picture? Working on it. *


----------



## mpobrien

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
**ENTJ.. I think. 3w2 describes me better, but it asked for MBTI so..**

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
I don't really know any LGBT people so I thought it would be nice to get to know more!

How old are you?
19

What's your gender? 
Male

What's your sexual orientation? 
Gay

How long have you known your orientation? 
I grew up in a pretty progressive household I guess... I just liked other boys for as long as I can remember and it was never a big deal.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
I guess. I'm picky about clothes and I really like fashion. I get caught up over my appearance, I'm involved in theatre. I'm not much of a sports person, aside from soccer. 

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
Yeah, growing up I was always the token "gay kid" and got picked on for it a lot, but in high school that went away.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
Yeah! Like I said before, I grew up being "out." It wasn't something to hide at home so I didn't hide it at school, at work, etc. 

Do you know many LGBT people?
Not really, I know maybe 4 LGBT people all together. I went to a super conservative, Catholic middle school and high school and I was the only out person there.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
Nope. I would get involved if I had the chance, though!

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
I went to the Pride parade in NYC once but I only stayed for a small amount of time. It was all right.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
Not in the least. My political beliefs tend to run in contrast to most LGBT people.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
Nope.

What do you look for in a partner? 
I'm looking for a person who has really strong convictions, and who works hard and understands the value of the work. Someone with a lot of energy who enjoys traveling, is good in social situations(extroverted). Preferably a person who can handle my lack of emotional expression, haha. 

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
Yes. As with everything, good and bad.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
Not sober. 

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
Not usually, but Oz on Bourbon street in New Orleans is alright. I went once.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
It's embarrassing to say, but Zayn Malik. Juan Diego Flores as well, Jack and Finn Harries. Probably more if I think about it.

Show us your picture?







My friend Bridget and I.*


----------



## platorepublic

I foresee disaster, but I would like to assume the best:

*Does anyone want me to set up a Skype Chatroom? This is not a place to hookup (unless you want to), but really just to chat casually, perhaps about gay related life experiences.*

If you are interested add me on skype: platorepublic


----------



## Rupert The Fairy

I think I'll join in on the conversation here ^_^

Whats my MBTI ?
Enfj 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
*i came here to meet other LGBT individuals
* 
What's your sexual orientation?
*I am Gay and proud to be a fairy!
*How long have you known your orientation?
*Honey, I knew since the day in the middle school gym locker room.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
*yes, i love fashion and the arts and i relate to females really well. I hate sports and find them boring.


* Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*
Yes, I have when i was growing up. It stopped though when i moved to a more tolerant place.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?

**Honey, I have been out and proud* *like Chris Christie at Buffet

**Do you know many LGBT people?

I know a few

**Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
**Yes, and they were so loveley!

**Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
*I went to pride parade in San Fransisco. It was fun

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
*No
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
sadly no
**What do you look for in a partner? *
A well educated loving and caring guy that likes to have fun and enjoy life. Someone who is loyal and will love me for who i am.*

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*Yes, Both good and bad.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*No
*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
*Sometimes*
**Name some famous people you have a crush on. 

*Ryan Gosling and Mickey Rourke YUM!

Picutre?
working on it

Gender?

Male


xoxox rupert












​


----------



## killerB

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Talk to other LGBT peeps.*
*How old are you? 43*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? Queer Femme Lesbian.*
*How long have you known your orientation? 15 or 16, just suspected.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really, I am pretty handy with tools however if I have to be, and I buy organic. I also have excellent fashion and decorating sense. *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes, unfortunately.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out and proud, unless it's a public place that is unsafe. So far, minimal issues with it.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Yes, a fair share.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yes, they were a life line to me when I first came out.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Yes, I enjoyed them and we often take the kids with us.*
*D**o LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes, completely.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes, together 8, commited/Married 5*
*What do you look for in a partner? She makes me laugh, and is my rock. She is smart also.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, better than with the oposite sex.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes, bad in general, I faked it a lot.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Not now, but when I was single I did, I recomend Rumors Night Club.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. KD Lang, That girl who plays Lisabeth in Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, Kate Winslet, and Daniella Sea.*
*Show us your picture? I don't have any good ones, and I am too vain to post a crappy one! LOL*


----------



## LABrown90

Let's start! In blue, are my own answers to this questionnaire.




*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To chat/meet other LGBT folks*
*How old are you? 22*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? Lesbian*
*How long have you known your orientation? I guess... 19. I dunno. I had kind of an idea when I was younger, but, my sexuality was not a central part of who I am, so I didn't think about it a whole lot back then. Still isn't really.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Hmm... I have no idea.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Directed towards me? No. Directed to friends. Yeah. *
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?All my friends know, but I haven't directly addressed it with my parents. I have a feeling my mom knows, but not so sure about my dad.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Most of my friends are "alternative" in some fashion.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yes, at school. It was very cliquey, but I met some really great people too.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? BALTIMORE PRIDE IS SO FUN!*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Meh. I treat it as a single issue.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Relaxed people tend to balance me out, but I also like to see some ambition. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Recently, has been better. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. Not bad, but didn't do much for me.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Hmm... tried some clubs and bars in the DC area. I don't think going out is really my thing. *
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Pink. Helena Bonham Carter. Amy Sedaris. Kind of a weird list, but yeah.*
*Show us your picture? My avatar is me!*
*

Copy and paste this questionnaire and answer below. Do not quote this post. Have fun!*


----------



## MikeEatsASalad

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To discover trends between personality traits in LGBT people and to make new friends. 
*How old are you? *23
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 8
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Ummmm I like RuPaul's drag race? Other than that I'm pretty much your average joe
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *At a restaurant, me and my ex got denied a table by the hostess.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to everyone. Let's just say I was homeless for a while, I did prepare for it so I was able to build up my support systems and save money to be able to survive.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know some but friends with a very select few
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Not actively involved with any organizations right now
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I've been to San Francisco pride 2012, it was amazingballs
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes definitely
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No, I'm single and pimpin'.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Intelligence, good looks, a bright future, sarcasm, affection. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes, it's always good when balls touch.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Nada
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I rarely go out to gay clubs, all my friends are straight. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Jake Gyllenhal, Collin Farrell, Ryan Gossling, Topher Grace and anyone with light complexion and dark hair
*Show us your picture? *


----------



## Kriash

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INFP (2w3 for enneagram)
 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
Not Especially, no. (it's late...I'm bored >___>)
 
*How old are you?
*20
 
*What's your gender? *
Pre-op, pre-T FtM
 
*What's your sexual orientation? *
Asexual with romantic attraction to all genders.
 
*How long have you known your orientation?*
I wasn't sure about being asexual until the last couple years. I knew I could fall for both men and women romantically at 11 or 12. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Are there asexual related stereotypes? xD I guess I'm not aware of them enough to know.
As far as trans stereotypes, I don't think so. I guess I'm rather feminine for a transman. (I'm not involved with the community enough really to know the norm :O)
 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Yes. I come from a very conservative and religious family. I also dropped out of high school because of trans issues as well as other family issues my senior year. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
I have come out to pretty much everyone who knows me. The exception is my biological father and his family since I stopped talking with them years ago, and I know it would not go over well.
 
*Do you know many LGBT people? *
I used to know quite a few IRL. These days I know a couple online and that's about it.
 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? What did you think of them? *
Eh. I've donated to a couple over the last few years, but I feel like they mostly focus on LGB and I'm T and A >__>
 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
*I went to Kansas City Pridefest once. It was alright. I felt a bit out of place, though. 
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
A little. I think that much more should be considered besides my gender identity and sexual orientation.
 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
Nope.
 
*What do you look for in a partner? *
I have only ever dated non-asexual people, and it really did not work out well. :/
So I would say someone who is asexual, a dreamer, likes to camp and explore, likes to read, and has a sense of humor.
 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
Never had any with a transman, but have with a cisguy. It was meh.
 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Yes. It was also meh. It likely came down to the fact that I am asexual. I hadn't realized it at that point, of course.
 
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
No.
 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Hrm. I don't think I really have any on famous people. 
 
*Show us your picture? *
I have one on my profile but eh.


----------



## Library_Cat

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP with Enneagram type 9w1.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet LGBT people.
*How old are you? *18
*What's your gender? *F
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual (or maybe pansexual?)
*How long have you known your orientation? *I've only truly admitted it to myself for a little bit less than a month now, but I guess I've always sort of known.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *No.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No. My family would be supportive if I told them, but I have not come out to anyone except my three closest friends (two of whom are also LGBT).
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *No, and I don't plan to except to a potential partner someday when I meet one.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Not many.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No. I actually just came out of one, which lasted about two months.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I look for someone highly intelligent and compassionate. I tend to have a thing for "class clown" types, but I want someone I can also have deep conversations with.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Yes. See question 14. I gave him my virginity right before he came out, and he started me admitting to myself who I am. I don't know if that qualifies as good or bad.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *I don't really do celebrity crushes, but I think Legolas from LOTR is cute. 
*Show us your picture? *






I'm the one on the far right.


----------



## Drewbie

Kriash said:


> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
> *Are there asexual related stereotypes? xD I guess I'm not aware of them enough to know.*
> As far as trans stereotypes, I don't think so. I guess I'm rather feminine for a transman. (I'm not involved with the community enough really to know the norm :O)


Do you... like cake? /only ace stereotype I know


----------



## chenowith

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
**INFP, though 4w5 seems like a better fit.**

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
I'm kind of interested in how type relates to queer-ness. So far I haven't discovered anything interesting. But I'm also interested in talking to interesting people.

How old are you?
19

What's your gender? 
Male

What's your sexual orientation? 
**Queer

How long have you known your orientation? 
I guess I started questioning around the fifth grade (when I was 10-11), but I've always had crushes on other guys.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
Sure. I try to dress well, I was into theatre in high school, I'm not traditionally masculine and most of my friends are women.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
Honestly, I think I just anticipate it more than I actually experience it. It's more of just a general feeling that I can never talk about certain things, especially around straight men, without experiencing a bad reaction.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
Yep, I came out halfway through high school. I lost a friend, but he was kind of a crappy friend anyway, and I fell in with a new queer circle who were much more fun.

Do you know many LGBT people?
Yeah, I was involved in queer groups in high school and I still am in college.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
See above. I've never really felt I fit in with them too well, though, because a lot of the people seem too silly for me. 

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
I've been to pride events and enjoyed them, but mainly for the novelty of it. I really enjoyed going to queer activism conferences in high school, though, because they were a great chance to meet like-minded people who thought deeply about LGBT issues.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
I don't think so - honestly, I find a lot of activist groups to focus on the wrong issues. I'm super liberal anyway, though, so I don't think I differ too much from the "LGBT line."

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
Not right now.

What do you look for in a partner? 
I think I'd be best with someone who's full of surprises - who knows a lot of things and feels a lot of things, and is likewise interested in the things I know and feel and asks all the right questions about them. I guess that's kind of generic, but the kind of spark that makes me think "this is the right person" is hard to define in anything that doesn't sound generic.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
Yeah - um, it's never been great, but it hasn't been awful.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
No.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
Nope. Not really my thing.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
I don't really have intense celebrity crushes, but I think both Evan Peters and Adam Scott are supremely attractive people.*


----------



## Kevysk

*fv*

LGBT ChatLet's start! In blue, are my own answers to this questionnaire.




*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To illicit responses *
*How old are you? 21*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Gay*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 10 years old.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I picked up a couple of gestures from some girls. I'm pretty sensitive, and have a subordinating personality.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes. I was picked on when I was in elementary school.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?To a couple of people. Wasn't as good as I thought it would be.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Not many.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No, It sounds like a waste of time.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? I have to admit, the race thing...Yes-caucasians. However, I will say that I find indians and latins appealing.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. I don't know. Any hot celebrity? I don't have any particular person in mind.*
*Show us your picture? *







*

Copy and paste this questionnaire and answer below. Do not quote this post. Have fun!*​


----------



## Kitfool

Well this will be fun!

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*ESFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
*Not really

*How old are you?
*20
*What's your gender?*Female
*What's your sexual orientation? 
* Lesbian
*How long have you known your orientation? 
I think I started legitimately questioning when I was 12-13. Didn't take long after that. As soon as I got the idea I was like "hell yeah! You can do that?!"
*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
I'm rather androgynous. Also a vegetarian. Not into sports, though. I'm more of an artsy ****. 
*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
Almost never, but there was this one time which was very odd, especially considering I've really always been surrounded by open minded people. I was loitering in the hallway in high school around lunch time and all these douchey preppy guys started asking me very personal questions and then threw change at me. 
*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
I rarely tell people. Speaking of it honestly makes me very uncomfortable. I just assume most people have seen it on my facebook or they can kinda assume by looking at me. I only really came out a few times many years ago, and since then I rely on facebook and word of mouth. It's no secret though.*
*Do you know many LGBT people?
Yeah, but I'm only actually friends with like five total. I know a lot I don't much care for.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
*I was in GSA in high school, just because my ex (not at the time) was.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
Uhh I've been to gay clubs. I wasn't really feeling it. My girlfriend took me to a drag show recently which was amusing but slightly uncomfortable for me.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
Kind of. I would probably consider myself a republican if not for LGBT issues (and a few other social issues), but since they do kind of matter to me, I am more of a libertarian.*

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Yes, with a lovely INFP 9w1! It's been maybe six months.
*What do you look for in a partner? 
I've always been kind of picky about girls. Must pass for straight and be pretty feminine, between 4'10-5'4, astrologically compatible...Those are the only real REQUIREMENTS. I also really have a thing for ethnic chicks. As far as personality goes, I need a good conversationalist, a nurturer, intellectual, sensitive, etc.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
Plenty. Mostly good. Some not so good.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*I've been known to get pretty friendly with whoever at parties if everyone is having a good time. I've never like DONE it with a guy though. :/ What has gone on between dudes and me, I've never really enjoyed it besides for a laugh on occasion.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
I know I'm an ESFP and everything, but I don't do that sort of thing. *
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
**Miranda Kerr! Too tall though. And Natalie Portman. She's perfect. Ooh, and Shakira.







*


----------



## platorepublic

chenowith said:


> ...


That picture reminds me of Rachel Griffiths. Is that her?


----------



## chenowith

platorepublic said:


> That picture reminds me of Rachel Griffiths. Is that her?


Yeah - that's her playing Brenda Chenowith from Six Feet Under, who's pretty much my favorite fictional character ever.


----------



## platorepublic

chenowith said:


> Yeah - that's her playing Brenda Chenowith from Six Feet Under, who's pretty much my favorite fictional character ever.


I like that TV show.

But I like her more in Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## Jennywocky

platorepublic said:


> I like that TV show.
> 
> But I like her more in Brothers & Sisters.


I haven't seen her in that, just in Six Feet Under and a bit part in My Best Friend's Wedding (she was one of the "slut sisters"). Definitely loved her in Six Feet Under, she played that role with wonderful nuance.




chenowith said:


> Yeah - that's her playing Brenda Chenowith from Six Feet Under, who's pretty much my favorite fictional character ever.


is that where you got the username from?  My only other guess is Kristin...

EDIT: Lol, sorry -- I usually have avatars turned off due to work. Yeah, I guess it probably IS where you got the username from.


----------



## chenowith

Jennywocky said:


> I haven't seen her in that, just in Six Feet Under and a bit part in My Best Friend's Wedding (she was one of the "slut sisters"). Definitely loved her in Six Feet Under, she played that role with wonderful nuance.
> 
> 
> 
> is that where you got the username from?  My only other guess is Kristin...
> 
> EDIT: Lol, sorry -- I usually have avatars turned off due to work. Yeah, I guess it probably IS where you got the username from.


Yup, stole my username from the character. Rachel Griffiths really is perfect in that role: a lot of lesser actors could have made her shrill or one-note, but Griffiths plays Brenda as so much deeper than that - as someone who simultaneously loves and loathes herself. It's fantastic to watch and definitely something I can really relate to.


----------



## Faiora

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTJ

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* I like to talk about myself. I don't know if I actually fit into the LGBT crowd as well as the straight crowd, as it were, but oh well.

*How old are you? *26

*What's your gender? *Female

*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual, I guess. I usually refer to myself as straight because in general I prefer men - but I'm also sexually attracted to women. One of the only sex dreams I ever had was with Angelina Jolie. 

*How long have you known your orientation?* I wasn't interested in sex at all until I was about 20. At that point the act of sex only seemed like it would be interesting with men, though I found women more aesthetically appealing. I don't think it ever occurred to me to identify either way. 

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Are there stereotypes about straight people? I might fit those. I don't know.

*Have you experienced any homophobia?* No.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *As a bisexual? Not in any sort of official sense. I've mentioned to people that I find both men and women sexually appealing, but it's not something I've thought of as some big event to talk about. I think women don't get much flack for this.

With that said: I'm like that about everything, and have been told in both a positive and negative light that I "don't care what people think of me." So it's possible I'm just not noticing people's reactions.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *Yes. I live on the West Coast (of Canada)  I've had a few gay male housemates, and I worked with gay people of both genders. My sister lived with a transgender woman for a while, though I didn't get to know her very well. 

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? *I dropped by the social club at my university once. I thought it was kind of angsty and uncomfortable, and I didn't go back. As much as stereotyping is frowned upon, I have to say: Gay males I've met have typically been cheerful, physical, sex-loving people. Gay females I've met have typically been angsty and emotionally charged. This might have more to do with the differences between males and females than the sexualities themselves; I don't know. 

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* I've been downtown during pride parade. It's fun and noisy and everyone's having a great time. I don't tend to hang out long in crowded noisy places, though. 

I'm not sure if this counts as an LGBT event, but I occasionally go to a Fetish Ball in Downtown Vancouver (called "Noir"). It's mostly a BDSM crowd, so there's usually a girl being tied up from a pedestal in the middle of the club, and there's a stage with various forms of "play" going on. In the BDSM crowd, I don't think anyone makes assumptions about sexuality though. There are plenty of women with women, some men with men (although most of the gay men that would go to that kind of thing are out at more gay-focused clubs I think).

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Human rights concerns influence me politically - sexuality is a part of that, but I wouldn't put LGBT rights ahead of straight rights any more than I'd do the opposite. 

*What do you look for in a partner? *For a relationship, I'd be looking at how much I feel I can trust someone, and how steadily my respect builds for them, which has a lot to do with how they think and converse, and how they treat me and others. My preferred relationship is with a dominant man. 

Sex is a separate thing, and more physical. In men, I prefer someone taller and meatier than me. I like darker skin (black or hispanic), dark eyes. I like strength and confidence, and a Dominant attitude (but not disrespectful). In women, I like litheness, olive or asian-toned skin, quiet confidence, and a playful equality (not dominant nor submissive). 
For the record, I'm tall, white, and freckled. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* Yes.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender?* Yes.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on:* A "crush?" None, as far as I know. As mentioned earlier, I had a sexy dream with Angelina Jolie. But usually, my sexy ideals are made-up people, or the rare person I see on the street. I saw a guy in a doughnut shop once that I still think about sometimes. For, you know... reasons. 

*Show us your picture?* I'm too lazy to hunt down a real one. My avatar's not very descriptive, and it's taken from a funny angle, but it is me.


----------



## jonkay1

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *I don't know, just thought I have nothing to lose!
*How old are you? *21
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *I'm not too certain really, roughly when I was ten or eleven I would say.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? * Well... I am a pretty weird guy really, so I don't really feel I fit many stereotypes except 'stereotypical Jon' - but I am quite a feminist (I support womans rights) , I am sensitive and am told I have a rather effeminate face! Plus I'm not really into many male singers.. purely because I feel the female voice is more beautiful and powerful than the male vocals - Florence + The Machine, Hole... 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes, I was bullied in high school - but I really cannot complain. I am so lucky that I didn't get it too bad, I wasn't beaten or anything. I do get undermined sometimes though for my sexuality. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? * I'm out - I'm out in general, though only really if asked, unless people guess. I don't go round with a loud speaker saying 'I'M GAY' - straight/bi/trans people don't do it so I won't either.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few..... a few woman who are 'curious' and a few gay guys, but I'm not very close to anyone in the LGBT community unfortunately. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? * A few times I've been to my best friends university LGBT society, it was interesting and I did learn some stuff - however, I felt that all the guys there were only there purely to find other guys, it was like mating season. I might go again, I don't know. Just get too many bad feelings.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? * I went on the pride parade in London (I don't call it gay pride - I call it PRIDE for people in general) - it was a lot of fun and it was good to be part of the mass! I can see why pride parades annoy people, but each to their own.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Well..... soon I'll be finding out whether I have the law on my side to see if I can get married in the UK! Sort of important time for me. It's not that I really WANT to get married, I just can't bear all the homophobic people feeling that stupid 'relief' or that they have won. I can't explain it all here - there's a lot more to it than what I've just said.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? * Yes........ I've been seeing a guy for about a month now, but..... I have very cold feet - I'm not feeling any fire and its really bothering me. I need to get out.. but I'm crap at getting out of things (alive). It's really bumming me actually! He is LOVELY and handsome, yet not quite right - it's making me feel like there's something wrong with me. 
*What do you look for in a partner? *I look for open minded and curious/creative guys, I like men that can be childish but also very grown up. I like guys that do not live with an orbit of triviality around them. Well... a guy that isn't really a 'guy' - it could be a Tom or a Joe or whatever, but they won't be defined by anything but themselves. Like a uniquely mixed colour.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? * Yes, and some very good.... some... quite ugly experiences - I don't mean ugly in a good way either. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. * I used to have crushes on famous people when I was like... 15! But not any more, I'll only have a crush on someone from reality. I used to think Brad Pitt was very handsome - but what happened to him, I do not know!
*Show us your picture?






*


----------



## LadyD

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFJ as far as I know
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Because I assume this must be where all the cool kids are.
*How old are you? *29
*What's your gender? *I think of myself as genderfluid, but I'm used to being considered female, so that's acceptable. (I do mostly feel female to be honest, it's just that female alone is sort of an incomplete picture of things.)
*What's your sexual orientation? *bisexual
*How long have you known your orientation? *This is complicated. I think, deep down, since I was 11, but I didn't really admit to it until I was about 23.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I'm a polyamorous bisexual, so that whole "promiscuity" stereotype issue is a double whammy for me. Other than that, no.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Well, internalized homophobia is the reason it took me so long to own up to being bisexual, though I'm comfortable with it now. From others, not directly, no, because I'm not out, but I've had some issues with indirect phobia from people making comments about gay, bi, and trans people.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I am out to my partners (obviously) and to a couple of close friends. Other than that, I'm not out. The whole situation comes with too much drama for me. I'd like to eventually come out once I have a few more things in my life in order
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a couple in real life, but not so many.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No. Not really. I joined a bisexual oriented forum once and that was sort of a mixed experience -- pleasant at first, awful later on. (I went through a lot of flak from some of the people there when I entered into a poly-model relationship, and left because I didn't see the point in sticking around where I wasn't wanted.)
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope! I'm way too terrified for that.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Eh, not really so much. I'm more concerned about issues relating to class structure and mental health
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *I'm in a relationship with a man which has been going on romantically for 10 years now. I'm also in a relationship with a woman and that's been going on for about 2 years.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I look for good communication, good emotional and mental connection, shared values, and then traits like kindness, sincerity, and honesty.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? *I'd rather not share. Too personal. Also, I'm not sure how I would translate this.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Again, this is too personal for me to feel comfortable talking about.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Anne Hathaway, Carey Mulligan, Leonardo DiCaprio, Ryan Gosling. Probably other ones, but I can't think of them under all this pressure! 
*Show us your picture? *No! You can't make me!


----------



## mary.andrews.7564

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? to see what others had to say*
*How old are you? 19*
*What's your gender? Female*
*What's your sexual orientation? bi*
*How long have you known your orientation? I've always thought girls and guys can be attractive but didn't know I was bi until I had my first crush on a girl when I was 17*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? some people might consider me earthy but not really*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? yes all the time. My college is very catholic and many people get really freaked out by the idea of gays*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? most friends know, and I think my parents know but I have never told them directly. Most friends say wow, really I had no idea*
*Do you know many LGBT people? yes *
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?yes its pretty boring but does offer support for those who need it*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? yes when I was 14 I went to gay pride in San Diego. it was fun but just seemed like any other festival *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? yes, but so do many other factors*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? most importantly they have to be genuinely nice and good hearted. They also need to be intelligent, thoughtful about life, fun, and caring. I also really really like red headed girls, but I will never reject anyone solely on looks.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? only kissing and it was good*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? yes and both *
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. ellen page, drew barrymore, heath ledger, kat dennings, zooey dechanel *
*Show us your picture? Maybe later.*


----------



## AxisCloud

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? just talk*
*How old are you? 16*
*What's your gender? Female*
*What's your sexual orientation? Lesbian*
*How long have you known your orientation? Not very long. For about four months. Still trying to make certain I am.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I have a nasty habit of looking at a girl's crotch and brag about how cute my female friends are. I dislike feminine clothes.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Not really. The place I live is pretty LGBT friendly.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Only out to myself. I don't want to find a relationship so I don't really have a point to tell anybody. Plus I am not really sure about my sexual preference yet.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Yep! The ones I know are so nice. They make my day.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Never involved really.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? ...not really. Watched two guys make out though. It was cute.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yeah. A little.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope.*
*What do you look for in a partner? I would like someone who is smart and very funny. Hopefully one that won't mind if I have a hard to continuing a conversation. As far as looks I do not really care. I would like her to have a nice smile though.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Nope*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Nope*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Sorry. Don't club.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.The female models in Curve magazine are cute.*
*Show us your picture? Nope*


----------



## Baron

*Hello Everyone! I'm Baron *


*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *Likely ESTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for*? It exists, meeting people, etc...
*How old are you? *17
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *90% Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *Never really seriously thought about it until I was 16
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I'm myself, not flamboyant of flashy, but not masculine and beefy. I don't like sports much, and prefer female interaction. My music taste might be "gayer" than most, and I try to dress nice, although I'm pretty sure I fail  
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia*? None that are particularly memorable. I'm extremely nice, so people tend to not mess with me unless its jovial. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm out to a few people, and my mother. I'm reserved, and usually do not reveal my sexuality unless asked. Everyone has accepted it as far as I know.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Not closely. I know of the existence (being in the GSA at my school) of some gay people, but I don't have a strong relationship ith any. Approaching gay men seems scary to me u.u
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? *I'm the VP for my GSA, although I think I will stop since I have other stuff to do, and the members are disrespectful and loud... I do support it at my school though.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Not really. I did to to a "gay poetry" night thing, and it was pretty fun. Unfortunately, I could not stop compulsively laughing at people reading their deep, emotional poems... <.> Embarrasing...
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *I try not to let it influence me, I have yet to find a political party that's compatible with my beliefs. Although I obviously advocate for gay rights, and most likely lean left 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Never :|
*What do you look for in a partner?* Hmmm. Well I know its shallow, but I would rather they were somewhat in shape, and looked decent. I guess quirky, nice, responsible, useful, tolerant, organized, somewhat intelligent and logical.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* *Good or bad?* Nope :/
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender?* *Good or bad?* I kissed a girls hand once, does that count?
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No, I'm too young, although they look interesting.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Oh god, I have a list (some are female, because.) Emma Stone, Beyonce Knowles, Jason Bateman, Anderson Gabyrich, Michael Fassbender, Chris Evans, Evan Mcgregor, Zachary Quinto, Anderson Cooper, Jeremy Renner. It depends on what setting their in.
*Show us your picture?* Sure...


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFJ/P
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *I've been feeling shitty the past couple days, and I thought I'd log-in onto this site and post after almost two years. Also, I got a message from the OP, inviting me to comment on here. I feel special, thanks. 
*How old are you? *18
*What's your gender? *Male
*What's your sexual orientation? *Men!
*How long have you known your orientation? *I can remember as early as 6-years-old.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *No, because I believe stereotypes are what distances people, and it can be sickening sometimes to see how I can be a label. However, I try to not think about that because there's so much more to a person. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? * To make a long story short, yes.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Read here.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I have several friends who are and they're out as well.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I used to go to a student gay-straight alliance for a few times the past semester, but the dynamics of the group (both leaders and members) seemed to "clic-ish" too me. Also, there was this one guy who had a crush on me, but he would always stare at me awkwardly, comparatively to Norman Bates!
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Apart from the University's GSA, no. But I would like to go to Pride Atlanta this fall with a couple of friends just to see what it's all about.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes, but I've always leaned to the left on socio-political and economic issues. I think that's what happens to some people who live in Alabama, especially Birmingham where apparently they blocked the viewing of Ellen's "The Puppy Episode" back in 1997 (rolls eyes at hyperbolic statement).
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *I'm not in a relationship, but I have a sexual relationship with someone several years my senior. In other words, it is somewhat complicated, but I make things complicated for myself. 
*What do you look for in a partner? *I look for honesty, diversity, open-mindedness, self-care, a friend. However, I'm in school right now, and I think I'll find someone later in my life (I'm too busy trying to work on myself and my future). 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? *Yes, twice. However, I consider having a sexual experience once because I did not experience the intimacy and emotional bonding that occurred the second time around.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Not that I know about... (insert dramatic music here).
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Not physically, but sometimes I cruise the interwebz.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Oh, I used to have crushes on those who played sports, particularly (American) football. I used to find the gear so masculine and attractive because I used to never feel "adequate and masculine enough" to fit that 'jock' stereotype; I used to feel alienated from the 'norm', also I was overweight for most of my life and that added further guilt and insecurities to the mix. However, I was with this guy recently, who was 'masculine looking' as well as a sweet guy. So, I'm more for personality, but body type and staying in decent shape is still nice a nice perk for me .
*Show us your picture?


*This was taken on Christmas Day (eve), I'm smiling but I was so whacked out.
*






*


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *See others' experiences. Learn more. I am just sort of discovering this, so yeah safe spaces.
*How old are you? *24
*What's your gender? *Male
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bi
*How long have you known your orientation? *Known? Since I hit puberty. Accepted it? A few months ago. Decemberish.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I like electronic music a lot, but I like all other kinds of music too, so that doesn't count. All of the bi specific stuff is pretty negative and based in xenophobia and skepticism, so I would like to think that I don't adhere to them. I like to dress well most of the time, I like to eat healthy, I can't help but let music effect my movement...actually I have always wanted a stereotypically gay friend to help me out with fashion. I just need coaching.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No. I am out to very few people, mainly because it's a chore to come out to people. I always have to preface it by saying something like, "I am just telling you to tell you, and we don't need to have a long discussion about how you approve of my choice." Otherwise, an hour of my life is gone discussing something I know already. I appreciate the support, but I surround myself with awesome people anyway.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to parents and some riends I have thought to tell. My parents were like, "k". My friends have all been like, "Really? I couldn't tell" Weird how they didn't pick up on the clues... I actually wouldn't mind being out at work except that it's not a big deal. The company I work for invests a lot of time, money, and effort into inclusiveness, so it's a very safe environment.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *None.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No. I might go to PRIDE this year. They are doing a 5k and all day festivities, so the 5k would be a good goal to work towards.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *No. Once I started thinking for myself and threw the conservative platitudes and dogma off my person, I realized that LGBT people are people who are capable of loving each other. Who am I to get in the way of that with my own opinions?
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Dunno. I am recovering from having deprived myself of any form of intimacy my whole life, so I just don't know.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Zac Efron is really cute. Taylor Lautner (I know, but he's serious eye candy), Emma Stone, Natalie Portman (V for Vendetta when she's all bald and angsty...that's when she's hottest)...there are others that I just can't think of.
*Show us your picture? *There's several floating around the ENTP pictures thread.


----------



## ilphithra

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTJ 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Was curious about what was being discussed here. 
*How old are you? *35 
*What's your gender? *Male... but my sex is Female. Say hi to Gender Identity Disorder. 
*What's your sexual orientation? *Not sure... if you rely on my sex, I'm lesbian. If you rely on my gender, I'm straight. 
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I remember existing. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Not really. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm out to who needs to know. I don't go about advertising my sexual orientation to everyone I meet out there. 
*Do you know many LGBT people? *A few. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No and some of them are doing more harm than good to be honest. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No. I particularly find the Parade detrimental to our image. 
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *No. 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Yes, 7 years now. 
*What do you look for in a partner? *Level headed, honest, not tossing emotional stuff all over the place, loyal (aka, don't cheat on me), not a barbie bimbo caked in makeup and only thinking of her nails while wearing slut-o-rama clothes (aka, have a brain please) and more. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? *Err... given that I'm a lesbian... it self answers, yes? 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Yes, one good and one bad. 
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Not much... I do like the Pub me and my SO go to in Cork though. It's nice. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *No crushes but I find Eliza Dushku, Alyson Hannigan and Renee O'Connor very tasty. 
*Show us your picture? *There are several spread in the forum... some in obvious places, some not so much... look for them.


----------



## RWZB

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To meet gay people here.*
*How old are you? 19*
*What's your gender? Male*
*What's your sexual orientation? Gay*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was about 11 years old.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Hahaha oddly enough some of my music choice, my fashion sense, my slim figure, like to look good, mostly of my friends are female, though I don't think my liking for tennis or cross country is a stereotype.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No, I've been in the closet for a long time, those who I came out to have been very accepting.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to mother and some close friends.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Upwards of 60, but I only see about 9 regularly.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? School GSA, not sure, it is pretty helpful.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I am more passionate about political issues that pertain to me, but I side on issues of equality because it is the right thing.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Some one who is energetic and enthusiastic, amicable, independent, intelligent, open-minded, and curious. I'll take what I can get but if I could choose, preferably someone who is taller and has a good build.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Not really, I don't fall for others based on appearance.*
*Show us your picture? Maybe later.*


----------



## Shabby

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ISFP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Window shopping*
*How old are you? 22*
*What's your gender? At least take me out for coffee first. *
*What's your sexual orientation? I like to dip my crunch in everything. *
*How long have you known your orientation? It's an ever growing experience. I don't think I will ever know the full extent of it as it keeps evolving.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Perhaps. but it's all a matter of perspective.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
*Do you know many LGBT people? I do. Just like I know many straight people. *
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Unfortunately. *
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Yes. They were pretty gay. *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?Yes. But then again everything influences me politically. *
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
*What do you look for in a partner? Great humor, confidence, and sincerity. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. James Franco, Mark Ruffalo, Meryl Streep, Christina Hendricks, Sofia Vergara*
*Show us your picture? Visit my profile.*


----------



## Hexagon

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Cause I can*
*How old are you? 17*
*What's your gender? Guy*
*What's your sexual orientation? Pansexual*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 12ish
**Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? There aren't really many stereotypes about pan/bi guys. Other than non-existence. Well I exist. So there.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes, but not too bad*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? OI'm out to anyone who asks or who I feel the need to be more honest with. Most friends have reacted well, my parents did not, and non-friends don't really matter.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Yeah, I have LGBT friends, and I also have LGBT forums and stuff.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? I go to an LGBT youth group.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? I went to a few pride parades*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I would still be comfortable in my little spot in the bottom left hand corner of the political compass if I were straight, but perhaps I wouldn't be so vocal about LGBT issues*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? **Intelligence, compassion, socialist leanings, that kind of thing.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. I dont really develop crushes on people I don't know personally.*
*Show us your picture? No.*


----------



## rockthered101

*1) What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ISTP
*2) Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Connection, understanding, communication.... You know. 
*3) How old are you?* 20
*4) What's your gender? *Female
*5) What's your sexual orientation?* Bi
*6) How long have you known your orientation?* Hmmm. I think I've always kinda knew. I accepted it after I slept with a girl for a few months after my 17th birthday... 
*7) Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I like flannel? haha I can't dress myself. I love hockey, dont really wear makeup, and wanna bang kristen stewert. 
*8) Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yeah, very little, but still... Most people don't know though. 
*9) Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Hmm a few close people know. I don't tell people right away but if anyone asks and if I feel like they're trustworthy I'll let them know. 
*10) Do you know many LGBT people?* a couple
*11) Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* No, I would like to... But I haven't told my parents yet and they would wonder for sure... I think they're great though. I really want to go to pride.
*12) Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* see above
*13) Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* No. 
*14) Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*15) What do you look for in a partner?* Idk, connection I guess. I want to be happy around them mostly. 
*16) Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes, mostly good. Her mom walked in on us then she broke it off. Kinda sucks. But it is what it is. 
*17) Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? * Yes, mostly bad.. Except for one man. 
*18) Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? * No, I am an introvert. 
*19) Name some famous people you have a crush on. *mmmm lets see Kaya Scodelario. And others of course but her in particular. Yum. 
*20) Show us your picture?* I'd rather not atm....


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Not really*
*How old are you? 17; 18 in a few weeks*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual*
*How long have you known your orientation? I was about 13 or 14. I was sure of it when I had a sexual encounter (no anal intercourse) with a gay guy a few months ago, and loved it.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really aware of any Bi guy stereotypes...*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Almost nobody knows.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Only two people IRL know. Both close friends/'ex-lovers'*
*Do you know many LGBT people? One who I know is legit. The others are 15 year old "bi" girls. "OMG IM BI GUISE DO U LIEK ME NOW????" *
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Nope*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner?Intelliegent, ambition, bit of a 'rebel.'*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, once. Awkward at first, but I loved it.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes, once. Good thing the foreplay lasted long, because the rest went by fast.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. No. *
*Show us your picture? No. *


----------



## LaTortugaChina

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? either ISFJ, ISFP, or INFJ. I'm not sure, but I've narrowed it down to those three.*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Just curious*
*What's your gender? female
What's your sexual orientation? maybe lesbian. idk. i'm confused
How long have you known your orientation? I've been questioning for about 6 months
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I have the fingers, I swim, I like Melissa Ethridge, I like hats... (basically NOT REALLY)
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm not out.
Do you know many LGBT people? Yes. But they are butch so its difficult to relate. I look and act like a straight girl on the outside.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No. Hopefully I can join one. Anything I can do to help.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes, but other things matter too.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No. But I've had a crush on a friend for a LONG time.
What do you look for in a partner? big heart, big imagination, kindness, optimism, adventurousness, talented artistically or musically, patient, humble, loving, good looking, cute, laid back, but hard working at the same time, understanding, courageous
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? not really...
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? yes. a few. i did not enjoy
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No, but I'm 17 so...
Name some famous people you have a crush on. well some are more admiration than crushes, but here goes: shay mitchell, alyson hannigan, taylor beckham (she was on the voice on monday), lindsey pavao, emma stone, kat prescott, evanna lynch, ilza rosario
Show us your picture? no. sorry. i don't want anyone to find out about me till i'm ready to accept myself. i'm kind of good looking though : )*


----------



## Disfigurine

*1. What's your personality type (MBTI)?* that's debatable 
*2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Nah, mostly just to frolic about like a nutso nymph.
*3. How old are you?* 23
*4. What's your gender?* whatevs
*5. What's your sexual orientation?* pan-*****-idk
*6. How long have you known your orientation?* Can't really pinpoint my sexual awakening, it's been something that's developed over time
*7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I don't think so, but it's possible. I uhaul'd. Does that count? GAY.
*8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Very little, if any. 
*9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Mostly out, but I don't really talk about my private life unless it's relevant.
*10. Do you know many LGBT people?* Quite a few. Lots of Allies too.
*11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Nah.
*12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Do gay clubs count? lol...
*13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* What? Like human rights and all that jazz? o.0
*14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Yes, one year.
*15. What do you look for in a partner?* Passion, wit, adventurous, sincerity, balance. I don't know...
*16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes. Some good, some bad, some whatever, some amazing. Sex is sex. 
*17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No...
*18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Only when dragged to them  They're whatever. Depends on how drunk I am.
*19. Name some famous people you have a crush on:* No tengo. Although Eva Green (that's her name, right?) is pretty hot. So is Shannyn Sossamon.
*20. Show us your picture?* Meh. They're allover perc somewhere.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Mostly to represent asexuals I guess.
*How old are you? *16 (young I know, don't worry I'm more than mature enough)
*What's your gender? *F
*What's your sexual orientation? *Aromantic Asexual
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was about 14
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I dislike talking about others sex lives?
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Since I'm not either, no
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to friends, mostly inquisitive curious reactions.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Yes, my good friend is bisexual and one of my better friends is asexual. I also know someone who is transgender, but we don't really get along.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Just for a while last year. I felt unappreciated and controlled. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *A bit, but not too much.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I'm going to use MBTI for this. I'd prefer either an INTJ an INTP or an INFJ. as for other things I'd like someone who is asexual and has similar interests.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes, they weren't overly sexual though.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Nope.
*Show us your picture *You can look at my profile picture. I don't feel like posting it.


----------



## indigoice

*1. What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP
*2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Not much... just checking it out.
*3. How old are you?* 25
*4. What's your gender?* Male
*5. What's your sexual orientation?* Bi
*6. How long have you known your orientation?* I tend to view my sexuality as very fluid... that being said however, I've had crushes on boys since I was 6.
*7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* My femininity does flare up every now and then, but I think I'm a pretty regular acting guy. I am pretty emotional for a guy though, and I'm not going to lie, I love to go shopping.
*8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* I grew up in a conservative rural town... what do you think? 
*9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* I don't feel my sexuality is everyone's business... I'm mostly "out" but I consider it something personal.
*10. Do you know many LGBT people?* Not really, a couple.
*11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* No, and I'm not really interested.
*12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* No
*13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Not really... If however I met a man I loved, I would one day like to marry him.
*14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Not currently
*15. What do you look for in a partner?* Personality wise, someone funny who gets my humor and is very nurturing and gentle, creative and spontaneous. I like men who look and act like men (physically, beards and muscles make me melt) and women who are strong and smart, but kind and funny (nothing is more beautiful than a woman with dark hair and glasses).
*16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes, with one person, and it's been pretty good.
*17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Not yet, but I'd like to.
*18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* I'm not a fan of the scene, I find it obnoxious, but it can be fun every now and then.
*19. Name some famous people you have a crush on:* Ben Cohen or Tyler Hoechilin would be what I consider my "ideal" men (Seriously, google image search either of them now and get ready to fall in love), but Chris Evans, Chris Hemsworth, Tim Tebow, Christopher Meloni and John Cena are some of my other favorites. Also Orlando Bloom, but only when he looks like Legolas >_>. Female wise, there's a special place in my heart for Jennifer Lawrence. I also love Anne Hathaway, Evanna Lynch, Dianna Argon, Tina Fey, Princess Eugenie and Mischa Barton, before her life became a mess .
*20. Show us your picture?* I'd rather not... isn't half the fun of the internet anonimity?


----------



## astronomicon

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *Idk, man. xNxP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* No. Bored. Saw the thread. Clicked it.

*How old are you? *16

*What's your gender? *Female

*What's your sexual orientation? *I usually say it's ”whatever”. Pansexual I guess?

*How long have you known your orientation? *Started questioning it when I was about ten or eleven I think. Thought I was gay for a while, thought I was straight for a while and then went with bi. Now, since 13 or something, I don't really care. Whatever happens, happens. I don't really gaf so labelling myself seems fairly unnecessary.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *

Flannel.
Too obvious?

Otherwise, not that I can think of.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Of course I've heard other people express LGBTQ-phobic opinions, but none that were directed towards me. 

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to a select few. My brother and my friends know. Moved to a new town, and here I've pretty much just implied that I don't care. If someone asks, they'll find out. Everybody reacted fine. Bro was like ”alright...is this supposed to be a big deal or something?”, and my friends pretty much the same. Haven't told my mom, because I'm pretty sure she'll throw a fit.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *A few, at least. I have a couple of friends who are bi, but other than that, no.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? * Nope! 

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I have, went to Pride with a friend last September. It wasn't really a parade, more like workshops, lectures and discussion groups (one was dedicated to MBTI!). I really enjoyed it. My friend and I painted a huge rainbow on a wall, so I'd say the day was successful. 

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Sure, though I was already very liberal.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? * Forever aloooooone

*What do you look for in a partner? * Wits, appreciation for sarcasm, similar sense of humour. Loads of intelligence and charisma, and has to like Harry Potter (yep, that's a serious requirement ). Willing to discuss things with me (or rather, put up with my bullshit rambles). Interested in music, whatever the genre. Political opinions preferably similar to mine. Not a douche, but I wouldn't mine someone who's a bit rebellious.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I've been to a few bars, but only when going out of town. There aren't really any where I live. Plus, I'm from Sweden so wouldn't be of any use to you guys.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. * 
Dudes: Ezra Miller, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Robert Downey Jr, Hugh Laurie, Julian Casablancas, Pete Doherty, Sen Mitsuji, Ed Westwick
Ladies: Nigella Lawson (don't judge me haha), Christina Hendricks, Esperanza Spalding, Michelle Rodriguez, Aubrey Plaza, Kat Dennings, Chrishell Stubbs, Sofia Vergara

*Show us your picture? *nah


----------



## pinkmoon

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INFP


*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
*To share thoughts, feelings & experiences. 


*How old are you? 
*22.


*What's your gender? 
*Female.


*What's your sexual orientation? 
*Bisexual/pansexual/lesbian.. still figuring it out.


*How long have you known your orientation? 
*I became vaguely aware of it at the age of 12. At 19 I started seriously considering the idea of being attracted to women and at 21 I fell in love with a woman.


*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*I have watched every episode of The L Word. I frequently experience confusion in various aspects of my life, which may be associated with bisexuals? I don't know.


*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*No.


*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
*No, just myself. I plan to tell friends and family if I get a girlfriend. I may tell my sister in the near future. If anyone would ask me I probably would tell the truth.


*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*I know a few. 


*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
No.



*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
No.


*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*A little, I suppose.


*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
No.


*What do you look for in a partner? 
*Emotional intimacy, understanding, passion, kindness.


*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
No.


*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
Yes. Both good and bad.


*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
No, I've only been once to a gay club.


*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Hope Sandoval, Audrey Horne in Twin Peaks (do fictional characters count?), Esperanza Spalding, Tim Buckley, Joan Baez. Those are the ones I can think of...


*Show us your picture? *


----------



## Kito

Accurate.


----------



## Choice

Kito said:


> Accurate.


 Aye, that was confusing.


----------



## Animal

Kito said:


> Accurate.


Lol, that's cute.

It hasn't been my experience, though. I was lucky enough to grow up in a very tolerant family. They were not easygoing about discipline and grades, but when it came to my sexuality and so forth, I was accepted. I told my mother when I was thirteen, "Would you hate me if I were bisexual?" and her response was, "Well, it would be easier if you were a lesbian because then I won't have to worry about you getting pregnant.... ... but I won't hate you either way." I had lovers of both genders, even in their house, over the years, and the gender of my lovers was a non-issue, though my parents were concerned with the content of their character. Other people in school or around town might see it as an issue but I couldn't care less if they do. (I care so little that I honestly have no clue whether it's been seen as an issue or not, and luckily I've never been beaten up or attacked on that basis.) Therefore I've never seen the gender of my lovers as an issue. *shrug*


----------



## Kito

Maybe said:


> Lol, that's cute.
> 
> It hasn't been my experience, though. I was lucky enough to grow up in a very tolerant family. They were not easygoing about discipline and grades, but when it came to my sexuality and so forth, I was accepted. I told my mother when I was thirteen, "Would you hate me if I were bisexual?" and her response was, "Well, it would be easier if you were a lesbian because then I won't have to worry about you getting pregnant.... ... but I won't hate you either way." I had lovers of both genders, even in their house, over the years, and the gender of my lovers was a non-issue, though my parents were concerned with the content of their character. Other people in school or around town might see it as an issue but I couldn't care less if they do. (I care so little that I honestly have no clue whether it's been seen as an issue or not.) Therefore I've never seen the gender of my lovers as an issue. *shrug*


Sounds more like pansexuality to me, if the gender of somebody has zero bearing on your level of attraction to them. Bisexuality is supposedly characterised by leanings either way and preferences about both, whereas pansexuality doesn't really discern between the two.

You got pretty lucky. My orientation strongly dislikes remaining static.


----------



## Animal

Kito said:


> Sounds more like pansexuality to me, if the gender of somebody has zero bearing on your level of attraction to them. Bisexuality is supposedly characterised by leanings either way and preferences about both, whereas pansexuality doesn't really discern between the two.
> 
> You got pretty lucky. My orientation strongly dislikes remaining static.


Good points all around.
It appears so far that I am heteroromantic and oversexed; though quite clearly demisexual. I only learned these terms on perc though, because I always went after what I want (or if I didn't its out of fear of rejection rather than gender issues). I have trouble classifying it and I only do so because people ask me what my sexuality is and all I can say is "well historically I am quite turned on by any gender, I am not attracted to strangers, and I have only been serious with men." However I won't close the door on being serious about a relationship with a woman; perhaps I just haven't met that person yet. I'm also quite picky about men who I "settle down with" whereas the depths of my lust extend far beyond the realm of potential serious partners.

I should also mention that I'm not quite hetero romantic - in one case there has been an agendered person.

all of this being said, I have tended to fly under the radar as far as terminology. Sometimes I feel like classifying myself is silly because having classifications only creates separations between people rather than allowing two individuals to love each other or ravage each other on a case by case basis. I understand that terminology aids communication, but I also wish it didn't exist. In my utopia, there is no such thing as gay or straight or bi or pan; there is only love and sex and flirting. Therefore if I am to "be the change I wish to see in the world" then I am being dishonest in any attempt to box my sexuality into a term. However like I said I can see the value in it, especially on a forum like this where people are communicating about the trials they have encountered.


----------



## eburian

1.What's your personality type (MBTI)?ENFJ
2.Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? to meet more LGBT people 
3.How old are you? 24
4.What's your gender? F
5.What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual yet I'm more drawn to women  
6.How long have you known your orientation? Honestly that's a hard question for me. I didn't really focus on sexuality until I was around 17 or 18 and didn't understand my sexual identity until I was 20 or 21. 
7.Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? not really, I'm pretty feminine haha 
8.Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes 
9.Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to my mom, my brother, and most of my friends except the newer ones mostly since college. I want to tell more people but I also am afraid of getting judged more. 
10.Do you know many LGBT people? I know a couple. I want to meet more. I knew more when I was in highschool and college. 
11.Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yes, I liked it but at the same time I didn't feel like I had close connections with people there. 
12.Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Yes. Pride events are fun though I will admit slightly very "in your face". I knew a lot more people who were very "out" in terms of their sexuality but yea, I like to strike a balance as of now since I'm still understanding whether I like women or men more yet so far, its women 
13.Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? not really; I mean yes I'll vote to support gay marriage etc. 
14.Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No, I want one 
15.What do you look for in a partner? I feel like I'm picky and am afraid I run from flaws b/c I'm afraid I'll get hurt. 
16.Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Sorta, does making out/ feeling up count haha
17.Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Yes
18.Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Yup, I don't know much about where I am now but I highly recommend the West Hollywood club scene :>
19.Name some famous people you have a crush on. Mandy Musgrave , I used to like Paul Walker also
20.Show us your picture? sure


----------



## Devrim

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENFJ ;D*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? **Nothing much at all!*
*How old are you? 17*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Bi*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 15 maybe?*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not at all, although some music I listen too may be deemed "stereotypical". I don't fit any other stereotypes Irl xD Or I haven't noticed any!*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No, I am careful with who I tell. And the society I am in does not care for sexuality nearly as much as others! I am VERY lucky in that sense.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to parents and some close friends, All the people I want to tell, I don't have a need to broadcast it, thats just not me xD*

*Do you know many LGBT people? I know a few in real life.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?Never before, and never will. I don't really like extremism and trying to be "different" based on a sexuality.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope! Don't plan on it either*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Not at all, but then again, Here they aren't up for discussion! Rights for LGBT people are assured, ALL OF THE RIGHTS! *
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope.*
*What do you look for in a partner? I want someone who is Loyal, Honest and Emotionally intelligent(can express themself). Simple and Cliche, but ever so neccesary.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, It was good I guess?*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes, good I guess, I am Bi after all!*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Nope, not interested in that lifestyle. *
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Emma Stone  and That main guy character from "Warm Bodies"*
*Show us your picture? It's my profile picture, feel more than welcome to see how I look there!*


----------



## aliceinbrc

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENTP
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? I mostly hang in the ENTP and NT sub-fora, but I got curious today. It happens.
How old are you? 34
What's your gender? Both my sex and my gender are male.
What's your sexual orientation? Gay
How long have you known your orientation? I came out when I was 22, but I first knew and admitted it to myself probably in middle school.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I worship Stephen Sondheim ... but I detest most other musicals, so I think that's only half a point. Also I have cats, but I think that's as much an NT thing as a gay thing. My mannerisms are pretty masculine, honestly, but I know how to gay it up for laughs.
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? I was discharged from the military under DADT. Other than that ... no. I don't play the "victim" role very well, so I tend to ignore most workaday forms of discrimination.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? As I said above, I came out to others at 22, and I'm 34. People were fine: I lost no friends (that I know of), my father took exactly three seconds to be ok with it, my mother laughed, no big deal.
Do you know many LGBT people? I have lots of straight and gay friends (and by "gay" I mean the whole alphabet of queer variants).
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? In law school I was a member of the gay law student group, and that was fine. I once was a member of a gay chorus, which was fun for a bit but got a little too drama-licious for me.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? I've been to a few prides and some fundraisers. They were fine: a party is a party.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? To a certain degree, I suppose I am more open-minded and liberal leaning because of my sexual orientation, but I was also raised by liberal-leaning people, so it's hard to tell the extent of that influence.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes. I've been with my partner (who I think is an ESTP, but I've typed him unsuccessfully twice before, so take it with a grain of salt) for three-and-a-half years. Before that I was in an eight-and-a-half year relationship with an INFJ, and we were actually married for a couple years of that.
What do you look for in a partner? Somebody who (1) can put up with me and (2) can keep up with my repartee (I love it when my partner shows me up). Physically, I'm drawn to good looking eyes, shoulders, and butts.
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Sex with me is always good. :kitteh:
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Nope. Gold star gay here.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Almost never, so ... no.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. I mean, I'm not sure I would be able to turn down a roll in the hay with Colin Farrell, Gerard Butler, Tom Hardy, or Jeffrey Dean Morgan.
Show us your picture? There are a few in the ENTP pictures thread that I posted a couple weeks ago.*


----------



## LexiFlame

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENTP
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?I like meeting new people and talking much more than I should. Questionnaires are fun too!
How old are you? 16
What's your gender? Female
What's your sexual orientation? Pansexual , but I find I'm more romantically attracted to men and physically attracted to women. It depends on the person for trans or binary gendered people.
How long have you known your orientation? I identified as bisexual from the age of 11 until last year when I realized I'm actually pansexual. Or at least am more comfortable with that definition.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Hmm, yeah I suppose I do. I'm very tomboyish
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?Not at me specifically, but I've seen and heard it many a time. Especially from my very closed minded family. 
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm only out online and to a couple close friends. I'm quite sure my mom would kick me out, and the rest of my family be incredibly disappointed and maybe even disgusted. D:
Do you know many LGBT people? A few bisexual friends, and a very good gay friend.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?Nope, not yet at least.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No, but I'd love to.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?I am definitely liberal, and LGBT issues play a big part in that. 
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Not right now.
What do you look for in a partner? An open mind, a good sense of humor, sensitivity to my issues and insecurities, and lots of little quirks to love. I want someone who can match my pace, and can appreciate me for what I am. And a love of books is a must! 
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, and they were great.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. A couple bad experiences there, but I blame that on the individuals, not the gender itself XD
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No, bars and clubs aren't really my style.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Ksenia Solo, Ian Somerhalder, Dominic Monaghan, Joey Graceffa, Shane Dawson (If youtube stars count lol), Katy Perry, Emilie de Ravin, and Shakira. 

There's a pic of me on my profile!!

*


----------



## Random Ness

Kito said:


> Sounds more like pansexuality to me, if the gender of somebody has zero bearing on your level of attraction to them. Bisexuality is supposedly characterised by leanings either way and preferences about both, whereas pansexuality doesn't really discern between the two.


This is just one definition of bisexual and pansexual. You can use it to explain why you identify a certain way yourself but you can't assume that all bisexuals and pansexuals are using this definition.



RadicalBi said:


> Bisexuality comes from a type of political thought based on sexual identity; pansexuality comes from a type of political thought based on gender identity.


Here are some definition examples I've seen.

Bisexual:
-attracted to the same and different genders
-attracted to all genders
-attracted to two genders
-attracted to two kinds of gender/expression
-having gender preferences

Pansexual:
-attracted to all genders
-having no gender preferences
-having no preferences for physical characteristics

Bisexual-identified people can be attracted to all genders. Pansexual-identified people can have preferences. You can't know what someone's sexuality entails unless they tell you.


----------



## kooooo8

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet gay people here.
*How old are you? *21
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *14
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I don't think so besides my choice in music (mostly pop, musicals, instrumentals)
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes, from some of my family
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *My parents, and close friends. I'm slowly becoming more comfortable telling people though
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few online
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I have not, i'm not very good with large gatherings so i'm not sure if I want to attend one. I do think they are a good place to meet people though
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Same as above
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Not too much, I don't like politics in general
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I prefer men of Asian aesthetic and upbringing. The aesthetic is my personal preference, while the upbringing is easier for me to relate to. Personality wise, as long as they can deal with me being in my thoughts for a little while I would get along with about anyone.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Kyuhyun of SJ, Hoya of Infinite
*Show us your picture? *Not that comfortable with that idea.


----------



## HouseOfFlux

Ah! Knew I'd find a thread for this somewhere.



*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To talk with others "like" me and hopefully gain some insight.*
*How old are you? 21*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? I honestly don't know anymore, but if I had to say - bisexual.*
*How long have you known your orientation? In a lucid sense - about 15.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I enjoy dressing in men's clothing/outfits, and typically pursue things that could be seen as stereotypically male, although I think it's less to do with my orientation per se and more just my personality.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? From some family and strangers.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to my immediate family and a few close friends.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Yes.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Went to help out at my town's local pride event, and was quite satisfied with how welcoming people were.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? As above.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Politics has become more and more tiring to me, although when I do engage in dialogue LGBT issues undoubtedly creep in.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Understanding, a kind of "same-level"ness. In other words, no one who thinks they can lord it over me, yet someone who is on a par and a challenge. Good sex is a bonus too.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Once or twice.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Keeley Hawes, Benedict Cumberbatch, Lara Pulver, Alex Kingston, Damian Lewis.*
*Show us your picture? Ha, you'll be lucky.*


----------



## brianbsmiley

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENFP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Just to get to know more LGBT people*
*How old are you? 21*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Tricky...I say gay, but there are times when I want a girl sexually and emotionally *
*How long have you known your orientation? I would have to say the feelings become more prominent when I was 16 *
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Have a lot of female friends. Like to look good and take care of my appearance. Listen to Britney Spears and girly pop music haha. *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Kind of. Lost a friend because of it :/*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Yes I am out to MOST people. My friends for about 2 years, and my parents for about 4 months. My friends embraced it (some of them didn't agree with it but still love me) and my parents were COMPLETELY okay with it, I think more so than I was haha.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Quite a few yes.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Does Gay Day at Disneyland count? haha. If it does, than I have been to 4 of them and I LOVE it...mostly to get hit on *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I would have to look more into that*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No*
*What do you look for in a partner? Smart, caring, makes me laugh, can have fun and go on adventures with me, able to keep me grounded, cute, hair color doesn't matter, eye color doesn't matter, I tend to like white guys but the occasional mixed or biracial tends to be sexy too  Not much taller or shorter than me, lean muscle, clean shaven (maybe some scruff or 5 o'clock shadow), can tan pretty well, nice smile, NICE EYEBROWS (I have a thing about eyebrows  ) *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, and they were mostly good...still looking for excellent though *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No...although a girl did make me touch her boobies when I was in 6th grade and I got a kick out of that haha*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? I go out quite a bit to gay clubs (VLVT in Orange County is a nice one) the gay clubs and bars in Riverside, CA are SHIT *
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Actors: Jensen Ackles, Ian Somerhalder, Josh Duhamel, Dennis Oh. Models: Ben Somers, Benjamin Bowers, Julian Schratter, Justin Clynes, Samuel Trepanier*
*Show us your picture?*


----------



## Kito

brianbsmiley said:


> Things


You're cute. Very much so. <3


----------



## ilphithra

loving2011 said:


> If I can meet a man that KNOWS that every woman is uniquely different, I would be in heaven. It's even more of a turn on to find a man that says I'm okay with liking what I like. My favorite sexual act is giving oral. I don't get a lot of pleasure out of penetration. Large penises don't turn me on either. They hurt.


What about receiving oral? o.o


----------



## WildImagineer

loving2011 said:


> If I can meet a man that KNOWS that every woman is uniquely different, I would be in heaven. It's even more of a turn on to find a man that says I'm okay with liking what I like. My favorite sexual act is giving oral. I don't get a lot of pleasure out of penetration. Large penises don't turn me on either. They hurt.


The only thing that would bother me with this though is that even if my girlfriend didn't like penetrative intercourse, I still do, and of course, in terms of the bedroom, there's nothing like just grabbing a woman and going at her your hardest. Which may sound awful to you, but it's not the same for a guy when they get oral, because then we have no control. It's just sitting there letting the girl do the work. I get your point though, and I only hope that my future sexual partners are open to state their opinion on this kind of thing.


----------



## KaoticRogue

_*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*_
ENFJ

_*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*_
To meet other interesting people, and make more friends I can share common experiences with. 

_*How old are you?*_
19

_*What's your gender?*_
Female 

_*What's your sexual orientation?*_
Pansexual 

_*How long have you known your orientation? *_
I've been open about it for 6 years, but I've known ever since I was 8.

_*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*_
Hmm, I'm not really sure. I've always ranted about how people fix me in with bisexual.. I think that's the closest I get. :x 

_*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*_
Yes.

_*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*_
Yes for about 6 years now, and when I came out it wasn't really a big surprise to anyone. Most people that knew me said they had a "gayish" vibe from me. My mother was the worst reaction of all because when I told her she laughed saying I was just going through a phase, and a year later she told me it was impossible for her to ever accept me being pansexual. 

_*Do you know many LGBT people? *_
Yes! I have a collection of the rainbow in my group of friends, haha.  

_*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*_
I've been involved in a few, and I loved them. Everyone I've ever met in them were so carefree and such wonderful people! When college starts up it's actually one of the groups I'd like to get involved in to meet more people. 

_*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*_
Yup, it was pretty fun. One of my friends actually had a speech in front of our whole school about LGBT and it was pretty powerful to hear all of my peers cheering her on. 

_*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*_
A little, yes.

_*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*_
At the moment yes, and we've been dating for almost 4 months now. He's an amazing person 

_*What do you look for in a partner?*_
Someone fascinating intellectually! I want to listen to their thoughts, have them teach me things I don't know, and be very open about themselves to me. In a relationship I let everything out if my partner asks me (unless it was a birthday gift of course  ) and I'd like to have that similar feeling on their end as well. I don't need to know every little detail in their life but I don't want them to be a stranger to me. 
Another thing is being open minded! I'm pansexual, my best friend is gay, and another of my good friends is a lesbian. If my partner can't handle homosexuality I will refuse to be with them, and it may infect the way I see their personality. It's the same way with religion and many other things in my life .. I don't want someone narrow minded. 

_*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*_
Yes, and it was a good experience! She was a very beautiful and thoughtful person I don't regret the relationship at all. 

_*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*_
Yes I have and it was very good. 

_*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*_
I haven't but when given the chance I will go, haha. 

_*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*_
- Zooey Deschanel
- David Boreanaz
- Emma Stone
- Elly Jackson 

_*Show us your picture?*_
It's on my profile


----------



## Elsewhere1

@*KINGoftheAMAZONS *

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gann

25. I want to say I knew when I was young, but it's difficult to separate the memories of admiration and attraction, and what the difference was for my mind. Boys at recess in 3rd grade drew my attention, I'd call it fascination - a tickle deep inside of me, something I could say was "sensational." Boys by age 12 were definitely attractive, and I knew without a doubt what I was, and what that meant to other people, and why it was important to not tell anyone.

I'm real secluded still. I live in a small city in Washington. I've always been so shy and self-conscious about myself that I've stubbornly given up on ever meeting another man. This makes me really angry sometimes, I direct it at other people - at my family, at anyone who shows me kindness. I just bite. I feel so pissed off, envious, jealous. I behave this way, but my strongest emotion is distraught. I don't hate, I envy, sure, but I'm not as hateful or bitter as I think I appear in the real world.


----------



## Manunkind

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To pass time.
*How old are you? *23
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? 8 years.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Possibly the odd infatuation with celebrities. *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Nope. *
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Yes - to everyone.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? I live in NYC. So yes.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Yes. Depending how mature and aged the group is, it can go well. For the most part, people are idiots.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Only pride. I tended to hate it.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No. *
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *INTPs step to the front.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? I'm not sharing that. Plus, I need at least a gin to get my started.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Hahahahaha.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. No.*
*Show us your picture? *Buy me a gin first. 

Ta. Da.


----------



## lethal lava land

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ESFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To pass time.*
*How old are you? 24*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Gay*
*How long have you known your orientation? 5ish years.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Possibly the odd infatuation with celebrities, i watch Glee, like Gaga, enjoy musicals*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Nope.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Yes - to everyone.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? I live near Portland, OR, so yeah.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Only pride. I didn't find it too terribly exciting*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes. I wouldn't consider voting for a politician who wants to enact that would treat me, or my relationship as second-class. Period*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes, 1 year 3 months on August 1 (*Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting - I'm on the right..the brunette)
*What do you look for in a partner? *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Good*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Nope.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Recently, Nicholas Hoult..his eyes are purty*
*Show us your picture? (*http://oi42.tinypic.com/x4hjdd.jpg) kthxbye


----------



## Clarissa

*Answers*

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
**INFJ

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
I want to meet somebody who is LGBT

How old are you?
16

What's your gender? 
Female

What's your sexual orientation? 
Pansexual

How long have you known your orientation? 
I started feeling attracted to girls when I was 10. I didn't know what pansexual was until pretty recently though. I watched a show featuring a female to male main character and this helped me realize that I can be attracted to somebody no matter what their sexual orientation is. If they're a drag queen, but they're awesome - I could totally fall in love. I fall in love with the person, not the gender or sex.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
I don't really. I'm more open-minded I guess. I am a bit of a feminist.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
I mostly just hear people ranting about how much they dislike (anything other than heterosexual) and then I feel awkward and don't say anything.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
I am not out to my family and I don't plan on it. I am out to everybody else.

Do you know many LGBT people?
My three best friends are gay, straight, and lesbian, but I didn't plan it that way or anything.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
I don't know much about them.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
Yes, but that was a bad experience for a reason that had little to do with the event. Unfortunately I now tie the two together and probably won't be back anytime soon. What can I say? I'm avoidant.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
I was conservative for a long time, but I've been leaning towards liberal for the past three years or so. I don't think my sexuality had anything to do with it. However, if somebody who wanted to like set fire to LGBT's were to run for office, I wouldn't vote for them. 

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
I wish.

What do you look for in a partner? 
Somebody who I can talk to constantly and not feel bored, and who I can sit silently with and not feel awkward.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
It was fantastic.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
I've had both good and bad. I've had it be good and bad at the same time. xD

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
I'm too young.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
JOHNNY DEPP
Emma Stone
Mila Kunis
Ellen

Show us your picture?







*


----------



## rockthered101

My mom found out that I was attracted to girls. She seems to believe this just isnt true. I thinks she's in denial. Does anyone have advice on how to carefully deal with this issue?


----------



## killerB

Many times, parents are just scared for us when they find out we are gay. They have heard so many things happening to the LGBT community, that it scares the crap out of them. Not only that, but they often think "wow, no grandchildren" or "what did I do wrong" "what will the neighbors say" or "she will die of AIDS". 

I would suggest you sit down with her and talk to her. She already knows, so the proverbial cat is out of the bag. Ask her why it would be so hard for her to believe that you are gay. Tell her you have not changed. Once you know why she does not believe it of you, you can address her issues. It could be that she thinks you don't 'act' like a lesbian, or that you have to look Butch to be one, or never wear makeup, who knows? People often have strange ideas when it comes to us. She may need time to accept it. It took my father almost a decade. 

If you live somewhere there are PFLAG meetings, encourage her to go to them and/or have her look at the website. They have great resources and the parents in the group all have gay children, so they will be able to address her fears, and concerns.


----------



## rockthered101

Yeah I'm going to wait a couple days before we have The Chat. 
She's in too much denial at the moment for me to really cut through to her. 
I just hope she takes me seriously.


----------



## psyducksigh

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
ISFJ

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
Out of random interest.

How old are you? 
16

What's your gender?
Neutral.

What's your sexual orientation? 
I'd say pansexual? But I usually just say that I like people -shrugs-

How long have you known your orientation?
Since I was 12 years old, but looking back, I have realised that there were so many indications that I'd liked cis people of both genders and a couple of non-gender binary conforming people since I was about 8 or 9.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
Um, well, I am physically female and I tend to act less feminine than people would like? Some people seem to think that I am like a stereotypical lesbian because of that and the fact that I like plaid shirts?

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
No, cause I'm not out to anyone except my closest friends that I know that I can trust.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
**I'm out to my closest friends - I'm not planning to come out to my family as I know that they would react in an extremely negative way that could get me kicked out of the house. My friends didn't really react when I told them - they're quite open-minded and understanding. However, I'm only out as bisexual as I don't think that they'd understand pansexual and I've not told anyone that I see myself as gender-neutral yet.
**
Do you know many LGBT people? 
I know three in real life, and one on the internet.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
Nope.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
Nope.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
Somewhat.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
Nope.

What do you look for in a partner? 
If they're caring and understanding, at least moderately intelligent, and they have something that they're passionate about, then that's pretty much all the requirements I'd ask for.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
Nope.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
Nope.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
Nope.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Uh. I can't really think of any right now haha.

Show us your picture?
Nah.*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

fillin this bitch out again

*What's your personality type?*
ENFP 7w6 Sx/Sp

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To meet gay people here.*
advertising :wink:

*How old are you?* 
21 (almost 22)

*What's your gender?*
Male

*What's your sexual orientation?* 
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?*
12

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
I'm a bit high maintenance physically. 

*Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense*
my fashion sense is a tad more feminine than most males, but in a blatantly gay way

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* 
not particularly 

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
been out for about a year. parents don't seem to mind.

*Do you know many LGBT people?* 
online: more than I can count
IRL: a few

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
once, but there was no one hawt there and everyone was really whiny/whoa is me, so I left

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* 
no

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
no

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
no. so hit me up :wink:

*What do you look for in a partner?* 
*physically:*
- Caucasian
- younger than me
- blue eyes
- small nose
- smooth skin
- thin

*personality:*
- EXTREMELY affectionate
- able to hold a conversation
- FP or INTJ
- Sx/Sp or So/Sx (or maybe an Sp/Sx~Decadent)
- goofy

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
a few. mostly decent. still waiting for that passionate fireworks sex I hear so much about.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
kinda-sorta. didn't like it

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
not currently. looking for a better gay club

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
not sure about "crush" but as far as attractiveness
- Niall Horan
- Harry Styles
- Charlie McDonnell
- Just Bieber

*Show us your picture?*


----------



## lethal lava land

killerB said:


> Many times, parents are just scared for us when they find out we are gay. They have heard so many things happening to the LGBT community, that it scares the crap out of them. Not only that, but they often think "wow, no grandchildren" or "what did I do wrong" "what will the neighbors say" or "she will die of AIDS".
> 
> I would suggest you sit down with her and talk to her. She already knows, so the proverbial cat is out of the bag. Ask her why it would be so hard for her to believe that you are gay. Tell her you have not changed. Once you know why she does not believe it of you, you can address her issues. It could be that she thinks you don't 'act' like a lesbian, or that you have to look Butch to be one, or never wear makeup, who knows? People often have strange ideas when it comes to us. She may need time to accept it. It took my father almost a decade.
> 
> If you live somewhere there are PFLAG meetings, encourage her to go to them and/or have her look at the website. They have great resources and the parents in the group all have gay children, so they will be able to address her fears, and concerns.


Definitely. I know my parents probably were for me. My mom came around really fast..especially after she met my boyfriend, who she totally loves now. My dad is doing better, to his credit, but it's still tough for him, with me being the only child..I think he's worried about me passing down all the stuff his father did to him, and of course continuing our family name.

also, Nice pic Swordsman, you're cute :3


----------



## ShadoWolf

1. INTx
2. LGBTQ chatting of course. I also like talking about myself.3. 15-17
4. FtM, somewhat gender-queer
5. Pansexual, I don't care about gender honestly
6. I've known for a long time but it took a while to admit, probably 13 I'd say
7. Sometimes overly sexual on the way that I'd want a poly amorous relationship
8. Ah not really, being called it or **** or gay, barely though
9. I'm part out. Most of my friends know, a few others. About a year ago I really came out. Nobody really cares, but a few old friends who I never talk to anyways.
10. Pretty much all my friends are LGBT.
11. Our school has a club, I might attend next year didn't this year though. I went to a group.. Once.
12. Never been to an event.
13. Underage, so not to involved in politics, but I am more liberal.
14. Not currently in a relationship. Recently got out of one.
15. I like a few sorts of people but most are funny and more dominant than I am regardless of gender I'm very submissive. 
16. Yes I have and they were positive.
17. Also positive.
18. I'm underage, but in the future perhaps.
19. Way to many: Marilyn Monroe, David tennant, Matt smith, Benedict cumberbstch, Emma Watson, Martin freeman, etc
20. Agh just look on my page in my album. I'm not in the mood to post anything.


----------



## lethal lava land

interstellar said:


> 1. INTx
> 2. LGBTQ chatting of course. I also like talking about myself.3. 15-17
> 4. FtM, somewhat gender-queer
> 5. Pansexual, I don't care about gender honestly
> 6. I've known for a long time but it took a while to admit, probably 13 I'd say
> 7. Sometimes overly sexual on the way that I'd want a poly amorous relationship
> 8. Ah not really, being called it or **** or gay, barely though
> 9. I'm part out. Most of my friends know, a few others. About a year ago I really came out. Nobody really cares, but a few old friends who I never talk to anyways.
> 10. Pretty much all my friends are LGBT.
> 11. Our school has a club, I might attend next year didn't this year though. I went to a group.. Once.
> 12. Never been to an event.
> 13. Underage, so not to involved in politics, but I am more liberal.
> 14. Not currently in a relationship. Recently got out of one.
> 15. I like a few sorts of people but most are funny and more dominant than I am regardless of gender I'm very submissive.
> 16. Yes I have and they were positive.
> 17. Also positive.
> 18. I'm underage, but in the future perhaps.
> 19. Way to many: Marilyn Monroe, David tennant, Matt smith, Benedict cumberbstch, Emma Watson, Martin freeman, etc
> 20. Agh just look on my page in my album. I'm not in the mood to post anything.


Tennant and Matt Smith...hm..Dr. Who fan much? But yes, agreed, Tennant is sexy..and Matt Smith ain't bad either

also, my boyfriend recently pulled me on the benny cumberbatch fanboy bandwagon. I totally get it now, though..his name is amazing, he's hot, and his voice is so..fucking..sexy.

I really need to get around to watching Sherlock >.>


----------



## ShadoWolf

Haha swordsman never woulda pegged you as gay. It's interesting to see that, good too man.


----------



## lethal lava land

*Haha most prolly wouldn't peg me as gay either

*









You can't tell really but i'm *trying* to grow facial hair. it's in its early stages now and is itchy as fuck ><










Thats me and my bf of 1 year 3 months. 

I only re-posted because i don't think the links worked on my original post.


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> Haha I hate chest and tummy hair though! On me anyway..it's itchy, and in my opinion ugly





Sonny said:


> Can keep ya warm in winter tho roud:
> 
> My only hairy dislike is shoulder hair, not the prettiest. But then, I loves me a bear and that's not to mainstream taste so I'm sure most would agree with you.



Hair on a guy?
Back hair,
Too much chest hair(Actually most chest hair),
Crack hair = Big no no!

But as you say,
Each to their own!

And Lava,
Yes exactly,
Someone to just talk through it,
And someone I wouldn't feel guilty saying "Okay we should stop now" to,
If that makes sense


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Hair on a guy?
> Back hair,
> Too much chest hair(Actually most chest hair),
> Crack hair = Big no no!
> 
> But as you say,
> Each to their own!
> 
> And Lava,
> Yes exactly,
> Someone to just talk through it,
> And someone I wouldn't feel guilty saying "Okay we should stop now" to,
> If that makes sense


Well..yeah...being penetrated isn't the most pleasant thing..at first anyway, so having someone to be there for you, and make sure you're doing alright really makes the difference


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> Well..yeah...being penetrated isn't the most pleasant thing..at first anyway, so having someone to be there for you, and make sure you're doing alright really makes the difference



Agreed!
I've heard some horror stories involving anal gone wrong

Thank goodness I'm not the only bottom who feels this way haha


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Agreed!
> I've heard some horror stories involving anal gone wrong
> 
> Thank goodness I'm not the only bottom who feels this way haha


You're definitely not! Being a bottom I'd say is probably more important than being a top, only in that, (again) there's a burden out on the top to make sure the bottom who's being penetrated feels alright, and if that's not the case, nothing's gonna hahappen 

and yeah I've definitely heard (and experienced) some pretty bad things about attempts at anal, so needless to say, yes, it can go very very wrong


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> You're definitely not! Being a bottom I'd say is probably more important than being a top, only in that, (again) there's a burden out on the top to make sure the bottom who's being penetrated feels alright, and if that's not the case, nothing's gonna hahappen
> 
> and yeah I've definitely heard (and experienced) some pretty bad things about attempts at anal, so needless to say, yes, it can go very very wrong



Hahaha you seem pretty experienced!
We shall see how my path goes


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Hahaha you seem pretty experienced!
> We shall see how my path goes


haha, at the expense of sounding like a slut..yeah i'm relatively experienced..i mean i'm 24, so I guess I've had time to D:


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> haha, at the expense of sounding like a slut..yeah i'm relatively experienced..i mean i'm 24, so I guess I've had time to D:



Thats not called slutty to me tbh,
I personally don't think I'd be able to have many sexual partners,
But I mean if you did,
Then thats more experience and fun for you haha!


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Thats not called slutty to me tbh,
> I personally don't think I'd be able to have many sexual partners,
> But I mean if you did,
> Then thats more experience and fun for you haha!


Before I settled down..well, let's just say..I did hook up..something I regret now. Not because I have any diseases or anything (I don't) but looking back it makes me feel bad/ashamed of myself for acting like that

but, hey, it was experience, right?


----------



## Devrim

I don't see why you're ashamed!
It's a part of your life,
It made you who you are 


And you're right,
Take the good,
I bet your current partner enjoys the experience!


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> I don't see why you're ashamed!
> It's a part of your life,
> It made you who you are
> 
> 
> And you're right,
> Take the good,
> I bet your current partner enjoys the experience!


I mean, yeah. I only use that word cause, well, I was desperate, and kinda just..acted upon that. I probably, now, if I was single, wouldn't hookup that..readily..plus some of my hookups ended up not being as enjoyable, and I ended up doing things with guys i didn't even find that attractive..

#whyamisharingthisontheinternet >.>


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> I mean, yeah. I only use that word cause, well, I was desperate, and kinda just..acted upon that. I probably, now, if I was single, wouldn't hookup that..readily..plus some of my hookups ended up not being as enjoyable, and I ended up doing things with guys i didn't even find that attractive..
> 
> #whyamisharingthisontheinternet >.>



The internet seems to be really conductive to openness with ones sexuality,
I've divulged more here than anywhere else in my life,
Though some friends know all the gritty details xD

And shame man!
Well it doesn't matter,
All in the past now ain't it!
Or I'd hope so haha


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> The internet seems to be really conductive to openness with ones sexuality,
> I've divulged more here than anywhere else in my life,
> Though some friends know all the gritty details xD
> 
> And shame man!
> Well it doesn't matter,
> All in the past now ain't it!
> Or I'd hope so haha


yes, shame, very much :\

and yes, only one man for me :]


I feel like since i dished some detailss, now you should have to :x


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> yes, shame, very much :\
> 
> and yes, only one man for me :]
> 
> 
> I feel like since i dished some detailss, now you should have to :x



I should explain,
When a South African says "shame",
It means like "Sorry to hear",
Or "Cute".

Hahaha I'll dish any details to be fair in return,
But on our private message not here


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> I should explain,
> When a South African says "shame",
> It means like "Sorry to hear",
> Or "Cute".
> 
> Hahaha I'll dish any details to be fair in return,
> But on our private message not here


This is turning into the sexual confession thread

anyway, back to gay people.. XD


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> This is turning into the sexual confession thread
> 
> anyway, back to gay people.. XD



Oh yes it did!
But talking about sexuality,
Does mean sex,
So we didn't move too far apart from the theme I guess xD


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Oh yes it did!
> But talking about sexuality,
> Does mean sex,
> So we didn't move too far apart from the theme I guess xD


haha i guess not XD

maybe we ought to just let others post in here, so we don't end up derailing the thread even further =p


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> haha i guess not XD
> 
> maybe we ought to just let others post in here, so we don't end up derailing the thread even further =p



Okay then


----------



## Hartbits

Is it still okay if I post this?

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
Dunno yet.

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
I'm kinda new here so I was browsing through the forum and found myself here. I also like things gay.

*How old are you?*
18

*What's your gender?*
Male

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?*
I knew I was attracted to guys since I was 13 or so, but I thought I could like girls too. When I kissed the first girl it all became clear.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
I hate it when I catch myself acting manly. I'm not a flamboyant gay, I lean more towards the neutral/cute way. I'm working up to an androgynous look, I'm letting my hair grow and I'm starting to buy feminine clothes. I don't want to crossdress, it's just that women have much more cute options than guys. I like fashion and I only wear makeup to clear my skin. I fit many more stereotypes.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
I'm sure people talked about me on my back, but it only happened directly once, and I ended the matter very quickly. I never gave room for people to treat me badly.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
To my mom and my closest friends. They are the best. Since I moved to another city I haven't come out to anyone but a cousin. I assume people to just _know_ what I am. None of my new friends talk about it, though I try to send my message very clearly (acting suggestively near my male friends etc.). I don't talk about relationships if no one asks, it's just too troublesome. I think people think I'm asexual.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
A few but no close friends.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
No, boring.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
There was this huge gay parade my mom dragged me to. I didn't stay five minutes, I hate crowds.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
Yes.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
No.

*What do you look for in a partner? *
Strong, confident and protective guys. I have a thing for loud guys, who smile a lot, crack jokes (and are often THE joke) and are silly. I also like a little cockiness and stubbornness. Physically very masculine, with strong features, short hair. But usually just a connection is enough to me, I fall for people too easily. And I always fall for the straight guys :sad:

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
No.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
No.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
No.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
The one who comes to my mind right now is a Brazilian actor called Bruno Gissoni.

*Show us your picture?*
Bye!


----------



## RetroVortex

You know I've noticed that there are a lot of Bisexual people here. roud:
(I have a habit of checking almost everyone's info. XD)

EDIT: (its mostly women though. Which is curious)


----------



## cl0ud

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ISTP 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Curiosity 
*How old are you? *23 
*What's your gender? *Male 
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bi, leaning more often towards guys. 
*How long have you known your orientation? *I dunno maybe 12-13. Wasn't ok with it till a bit later though. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Not that I can think of people have told me that I'm the 'straightest acting' Non hetro they have known, meh whatever. Guess that just means I'm not obviously bi. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Not that I can think of, not that most people except my friends know or can tell. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Some friends, not family, though thats only because they haven't asked. Frankly if they haven't figured it out by now they're blind, but I think they would be fine with it. 
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Only one girl at work 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? What did you think of them? *Nope 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope 
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *A little, I wouldnt vote for any party or person who was obviously against equal rights. This goes for everything though not just sexual orientation. 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No. 
*What do you look for in a partner? *I wont lie, good looking, not an idiot, not a drama queen or someone who is clingy, someone independent. Adventurous. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes, fine I guess 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No. 
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Erm, might edit this later if I think of any. 
*Show us your picture?*There are some buried in the ISTP forum somewhere, I'll dig the least horrible out in a moment. 
s

View attachment 79023


----------



## Devrim

lycanized said:


> Actually, no. Quite the opposite. It's about 3 years later and things are just starting to get healed. The major problem was that my mom is religious, my family is pretty much, but my mom is the most religious. She's not the stereotypical hateful Christian by any means, but she had this heavy conflict internally because she doesn't want me to go to hell, she wants me to be with God and she wants me to be happy. She feels the way to true happiness is through God. This was all compounded by the fact I started drifting away from Catholicism. And I can understand how it might make a parent feel scared for their kid, it's just that I don't feel there's anything I can do. I could suppress my sexuality and decide to either live in celibacy or have an unfulfilling marriage with a man and have a child just for the sake of doing something right by society, but I don't want to...I want a fulfilling relationship with a woman. And the third thing to add to the heaviness of it was that my mom and I had for a long time had a personality clash. We just look at things differently...Right now, we have a much better relationship and she has come to terms with the fact that she has to let me live the way I want to and if she forces me to do something, I'm not gonna be emotionally involved with it, so it's meaningless. I'm 20 now. My dad was never ok with it either, but he accepted right from the beginning that he couldn't do anything about it. They still love me anyway, but all of this caused so much drama in my house and in my life. It's unfortunate I was born to them since I'm not exactly what they'd have chosen
> 
> Your parents sound really cool...I love hearing stories like that


I am so sorry that thats how it is with your parents.
But there is something to be said for your mother who is so religiously convicted and is coming to terms with it,
And making room for you in her life,
Whilst accepting something that she has been raised to despise,
I really hope you two can patch it up!

I think what happened with my parents is that they were both raised in HIGHLY religious Dutch Reformed families,
So when they broke free they also chose to question the morality of their old belief system,
And yeah.

My grandparents though were also accepting and didn't care either,
So I guess maybe it's a regional thing?
My Grandmother(Who does Church fund raisers and is their chancellor(And this is the Dutch Reformed Church in South Africa)),
Told me she was glad she had a gay grandson for once xD


----------



## Vaka

Mzansi said:


> I am so sorry that thats how it is with your parents.
> But there is something to be said for your mother who is so religiously convicted and is coming to terms with it,
> And making room for you in her life,
> Whilst accepting something that she has been raised to despise,
> I really hope you two can patch it up!
> 
> I think what happened with my parents is that they were both raised in HIGHLY religious Dutch Reformed families,
> So when they broke free they also chose to question the morality of their old belief system,
> And yeah.
> 
> My grandparents though were also accepting and didn't care either,
> So I guess maybe it's a regional thing?
> My Grandmother(Who does Church fund raisers and is their chancellor(And this is the Dutch Reformed Church in South Africa)),
> Told me she was glad she had a gay grandson for once xD


Things are getting a lot better now...Although I'm really not sure how my mom feels deep down about it. I know our relationship is a whole lot better, but it must still bother her and she's just had to try and find ways to deal with it. Perhaps help from her spirituality


----------



## wientmg

Whee! It's back-on-topic-and-then-some-rambling Boy(maybe) to the ... rescue?

· *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
ENFP (but I also identify with and test for ENTP and INFJ, with only slight preferences in all functions and attitudes)

· *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
Dem boiz. Mmmm. Will I be ostracized if I confess to being here because I'm single and on the prowl? If yes, then I'm here simply because I passionately believe in connecting to my peers. If no...hit me up! Haha, and as I read the thread, I noticed that there were a lot of perspectives and experiences that you all were sharing, and I wanted to be a part of that as well.

· *How old are you? *
18.5

· *What's your gender? *
Male…ish? Before reading this thread it was a very straightforward answer. Sigh.


· *What's your sexual orientation?*
~Traditionally Gay~ 
(Or not... biromantic, but homosexual. Sort of like Kinsey 5.5... I might, in the deepest throes of adulation, touch a vagina, but I'd probably throw up later.)



· *How long have you known your orientation? *
I remember being bummed out in 2nd grade because a boy in my grade had gone streaking on the playground and I missed it. I think I might be faintly genderqueer because I identify so strongly with women, and have to work really hard to get into the mindset of what I think of as a normal male. Maybe I just stereotype and caricature-ize "normal" men so much that any human would struggle to truly sympathize with them, though.
Anyways… at least since 8 years old. People tell me they thought so since I was 4, though. I've always been pretty self aware when it mattered, and I didn't start lying to myself until a few years later. 


· *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
A lot of the gay man stereotypes are also ENFP stereotypes… I’ll do my best to answer though. If I may use the terms on myself (I may), I think I’m lissome and lithe. I like women’s fashion choices, but I try my best to make do with what is available to men…even though my body doesn’t fit most male clothes. Children’s section anyone? I’m vain, but that’s a me-and-my-sisters thing more than a gay-and-ENFP thing (as in we’re a pretty family and at least I got used to hearing it and believing it). My friends are predominantly female. I like men and point out the hot ones when I’m out with my friends. I want a penis inside of me, which I know ain’t just an ENFP thing. Ummm. Not sporty, but I get into the spirit while playing. My club dancing style is very a la slutty-girl. I love dancing (lyrical, contemporary, and jazz) and acting (straight… hehe… plays only, musicals terrify me). I can’t think of any more right now. I don’t think I’m a walking stereotype, though. I think I’m just very much me. 



· *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Yes, but never a prolonged or especially effective onslaught of it. A couple “***” and “Gaysian!”s but never physical bullying. But then again, I’m great at leaving behind painful memories. 

· *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
I don’t act in any way other than the way that feels natural to me (except on stage and in character). People can recognize my sexuality isn’t quite hetero. If anyone asks, I answer honestly. I understand the idea that it isn’t anyone’s business but your own, but after a few of my dearest female friends had doomed crushes on me, I decided to stop answering with “Why? Are you interested?”

· *Do you know many LGBT people? *
Two are among my close friends, but the other 8 were just boys who wanted to be in my pants. And then there was the one boy who didn’t. That was the most awkward blind date.

· *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
I tried, but there is so much more to be than being gay, so I always ended up skipping to go tutor or help people practice their scenes.

· *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
Pride, once – I want to go again if only for the compliments  And shirtless guys, and energy, and merchandise (I saw the _prettiest_ dildos there)
I also went to the Hillcrest Gay prom near here. It was also fun in the same lonely sort of way as Pride. I got a lot of praise for my clothes and appearance and dancing, but no one really tried to talk to me, and I ended up drained. Unfulfilling social interactions suck when you’re only barely extraverted.

· *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Duh. Not even because I’m gay, just because anyone who is blind to the problem of treating any group of responsible, law-abiding humans as a sub-species would never garner my vote. But I’m only barely political. It wasn’t relevant to me before I was 18.

· *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
Nope, and never have been.

· *What do you look for in a partner? *
I’m a huge optimist, so there is quite a list of criteria, but I’m also very flexible about most of them. So, with the allowance of exceptions a plenty: 
Asian/Caucasian (this is the most flexible criterion – you need only appeal to my sense of aesthetic and I ignore race)
My intellectual and physical equal (I know myself: someone whose intellect is less than mine will never have my full respect in an intimate relationship, and I would hate myself for never giving it, too. Same goes with appearance. This is my least flexible criterion.)
Loyal
Ambitious
Talented
Sharp dresser (I’m thinking European suits. Suspenders, ties, waistcoats – the more he wears, the more fun it would be to imagine taking it all off.)
Will go on adventures with me
Likes to hold me
Can keep up with me (on hikes, in conversation, in games, in everything… I’m impatient. I take some things slowly, though, and I expect him to keep pace then, too)

It’s really hard to boil my desires down into a grocery list – especially since I know all of these can go out the window if I meet the right man who is “right” in a way I didn’t expect.

· *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
What counts as sexual? I’m been dry-humped/the subject of grinding. I’m had my ass groped and nipples teased (They aren’t sensitive, but I pretended they were. In hindsight, he didn’t deserve the consideration.). I am still a virgin. I have never had skin-to-skin (or mouth, which I count since that’s epithelial, too) contact with anything intimate. Never kissed, either.

· *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
No, though I’ve promised my mother that I would try to find a woman with whom I might want to explore traditional sexuality. If I do follow through, I think I’ll warn her before either of us becomes invested in the relationship that I have other inclinations. I doubt I’ll follow through, though.

· *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
I want to! But I just became legal and don’t have transportation. Or the wardrobe… Am I supposed to dress the way my inner skank wants me to or just go as I normally do? 

· *Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
My definition of crush involves emotions more than simple and idle lust, so I don’t have any. I lust for so many male models and quite a few great actors, though, that I don’t want to list them all unless it’s personally requested.

· *Show us your picture?*
Uncharacteristically arrogant-looking (especially for an ENFP!), but here’s the prettiest one on my phone:


----------



## wientmg

lycanized said:


> Actually, no. Quite the opposite. It's about 3 years later and things are just starting to get healed. The major problem was that my mom is religious, my family is pretty much, but my mom is the most religious. She's not the stereotypical hateful Christian by any means, but she had this heavy conflict internally because she doesn't want me to go to hell, she wants me to be with God and she wants me to be happy. She feels the way to true happiness is through God. This was all compounded by the fact I started drifting away from Catholicism. And I can understand how it might make a parent feel scared for their kid, it's just that I don't feel there's anything I can do. I could suppress my sexuality and decide to either live in celibacy or have an unfulfilling marriage with a man and have a child just for the sake of doing something right by society, but I don't want to...I want a fulfilling relationship with a woman. And the third thing to add to the heaviness of it was that my mom and I had for a long time had a personality clash. We just look at things differently...Right now, we have a much better relationship and she has come to terms with the fact that she has to let me live the way I want to and if she forces me to do something, I'm not gonna be emotionally involved with it, so it's meaningless. I'm 20 now. My dad was never ok with it either, but he accepted right from the beginning that he couldn't do anything about it. They still love me anyway, but all of this caused so much drama in my house and in my life. It's unfortunate I was born to them since I'm not exactly what they'd have chosen
> 
> Your parents sound really cool...I love hearing stories like that


I'm happy you know the hardship comes from a place of love (as unimportant as it may seem in the context of the unhappiness). I don't think anyone who believes in living life in a way that lets them feel fulfilled should ever believe it is unfortunate that they were born to their parents. I think that if I were your father or mother and I knew you thought that I wouldn't have chosen you, I would have been very sad. You sound like the type of person who a lot of people love dearly. 

I hope you don't feel I'm jumping to conclusions about you or admonishing you. I just think the situation should be such that someone who is so understanding of her own parents' humanity and striving can live without feeling sorry to have been born to her parents.


----------



## ajc

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
INTJ 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
Meet gay folks, meet folks who share similar experiences/perspectives as I me 
*How old are you?
*19 
*What's your gender? *
Male 
*What's your sexual orientation? *
gay 
*How long have you known your orientation? *
Start of high school. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Like the cute/young/twinky look, for myself and other guys.
Few female friends.
Listen to very little pop music, mostly classical and non-vocal stuff.
Like swimming, running, climbing, frisbee.
In short: pretty much not at all, except perhaps physically(if scrawny skinny gay guy is a stereotype) 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
No, because I've been mostly closeted. Though I also live in the SF Bay area which is extremely tolerant. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
Not really. Though if I were directly asked I would say so. But I'm pretty shy about my personal life. 
*Do you know many LGBT people? *
Met up with quite a few this summer, probably on the order of 10 guys. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
It seems like a reasonable enough reason to hang out. Always cool to meet folks who share a perspective that I haven't explored much. Only just joining one. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
Went to SF Pride, Dore Alley. Very cool and perspective-changing, not necesserily because I thought it was cool, but because I saw things that made me consider the gay in a different way. 
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
Not at all. I'm extremely politically apathetic. Its not a big deal to me if gay marriage isn't a thing. 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
Been seeing a guy for about a month. 
*What do you look for in a partner? *
Somebody interesting to talk to, thoughtful, intelligent. Physically, I guess I'm into twinks.. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
Yes, I enjoyed myself. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
Never, but I have a suspicion that I could get action if I wanted to. 
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
No. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
No celebrity crushes, I don't see the appeal. Personality/non-physical aspects are more endearing... 
*Show us your picture? *
Don't have any on me.


----------



## AstralSoldier

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFJ/INTJ/ENTJ (at times)
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet and discuss sexuality with others for the sole purpose of understanding myself through emapthic connections to others experience. 
*How old are you? *25
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 4 years old.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *No. I'm masculine, like boxing, martial arts, basketball, and football. I get along with males and females equally with no preference for either party, provided either party has a degree of intelligence to carry a rational conversation with.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes I have. Not the type of stuff that is AT ALL fun to talk about. I've experienced it a few times, and by members of my own race. This only shows that intelligence/competence/open-minded people are the only types I should have any interest in, and anyone else is really irrelevant, and not worth carrying a conversation with.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *No. I have no desire to share my favorite aspect of myself with others that can't, won't, and don't understand how an alteration of sexuality (much like varriances of personality) can arise. Primitive minds have trouble grasping how to get through the day, so how could they grasp a whole other aspect of reality/life they can't even understand? It would be pointless in my case to do so.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Enough to know that the community exists, and is larger than what most people believe it is. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Yes I have been involved with a few. They weren't all bad, but it showed me how desperate, isolated, and lonely the members felt. Having to cling to each other for support that the world wouldn't show them....it took all I had to remain detached, and indifferent, because of the outrage I felt at how idiotic people can be, and how easy it is for some people to deny that which eludes their understanding.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I did attend gay pride when I was 21. It wasn't bad, but I felt a little uncomfortable...not from the parade, or the events, but because I felt as if something I had close to me was forcibly pushed out, and shown to everyone in a less than dignified way; I didn't feel like I was being seen as an individual, but rather as a part of a collective 'group' of individuals united for a cause that varied as widely as the individuals in attendance.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes...an emphatic yes...I want children, it's so important to me to have children because of what I endured growing up, and I'd like to have a family, rather a chance, to create, and watch my family grow, and for my children to grow up happy, healthy, and able to thrive in this world.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Apparently more than what any man has yet been able to offer...hence my single status.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes...some were great, some poor, on the whole, it's not a bad experience, which is why I identify as gay, but I consider myself also primarily a sapiosexual.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *None...not that I wouldn't want to, it's just that I'm a sapiosexual, so as long as the girl demonstrates not necessarily a high intellect, but a keen emotional awareness/intuition, I'd be more than willing to try, but I don't know if I could get it in my mind to just 'use' her or anyone in a way that was just self-satisfying...I mean, for that matter, why even have sex with someone when you could just be alone, and satisfy yourself unlimited? Why invite someone else into your vacant emotional life, and superficiality? .
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I used to when I was about 18-22...can't believe I did it for that long...it wasn't bad, but I couldn't stand guys that couldn't even get up the nads to actually say more than...'Hi sexy...'  I always ended up mad, and completely ignored the fact that clubs and bars are just places to seek attention and validation from each other; gay, OR straight. I just learned I'm not a club person....I'd be happier going out to eat, going to a coffee shop, and talking philosophically, and other one-on-one things that lets me really see what the other person is really like underneath the facade.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Good Question...I never really crush on famous people, because I don't focus excessively on a man's 'looks' per se, (as that is what is most obvious and easy to register, but doesn't mean that looks alone should be the sole criterion someone bases their perceptions on what they consider is attractive) but a degree of physical attraction is necessary to stimulate me to act...I'm just not take in by the 'magic' of famous people.
*Show us your picture? *I'll put a picture up on my profile when I have time...flaky as it seems, I have nothing to hide, and will do so.


----------



## rockthered101

I am so happy I met this girl and she likes me back and we're in a relationship and its perfect. Just wanted to get that out.


----------



## Devrim

I've come such a long way since I did this the last time,
And I feel to do justice to myself and my sexual orientation,
I'm going to redo this in a fashion that is "true" to me and how I feel,
Without the past shyness and self hate I had.

*What's my personality type(MBTI)?*
-I'm a INFJ 

*Is there anything in particular I come to the LGBT chat for?*
-Not at all,
I came here to see others stories and to kind of try and relate with what others are going through,
It's nice to know you're not always alone in the situations you've experienced in life.

*How old are you?*
-I'm 17 

*What's my gender?*
-I'm male

*What's my sexual orientation?*
-I'm gay

*How long have I known my orientation?*
-Frankly I was not a very sexual child,
And not exposed to the whole thing,
But I remember my first experience being at a truth or dare,
And kissing a guy when I was 12,
I realized from then on I enjoyed it more than the other boys around me.

*Do I feel like I fit any "gay" stereotypes?*
-Frankly I must fit some as I do like to look after myself,
Though not any more than straight males in the culture I live in.
My music taste is varied and encompasses many LGBT singer stalwarts.
Otherwise I try and avoid associating with any sort of "culture" based on sexuality.
Not my thing.

*Have you experienced any homophobia?*
-Yes I have,
When I was younger(Before I even knew what gay was) I got picked on by a group of boys in my school,
I frankly didn't know why they chose to call me "gay" of all insults,
But I reacted and got punished for it,
Recently though?
Not at all,
I surround myself with those who are at the least LGBT friendly 

*Am I out?*
-I am out to close friends and family,
And out to strangers,
Some people are better left untold,
As I feel their reaction wouldn't be the best,
Or I just don't want to go through more drama than I have to,
My sexuality will only become someone else's issue when I choose to send them a invitation to my marriage 

*Do I know many LGBT people?*
-I know a couple,
They're mostly lovely people,
Though many are heavily closeted!
I personally don't immerse myself in enough LGBT orientated groups to be able to say I have many LGBT friends... yet!

*Have I ever been involved in LGBT societies or organizations?*
-No I haven't,
And I doubt I ever will.
But I'm still open to the idea.

*Have I been to any LGBT events?*
-No I haven't been,
And I don't really make it a mission to go out of my way to be at any,
I've been invited but I've either been to busy or apprehensive at the prospect,
The ones here are known to be very sleazy and I'd rather not get into the crowd here specifically.
I might go to Johannesburg or Cape Town pride week though 

*Do LGBT considerations influence me?*
-To an extent they do as I see any government that rejects the rights of people based on sexuality,
Are primitive and shouldn't be trusted with anything,
Let alone a diverse and very structured economic system and public sector.
I'm lucky to be from one of those countries that has legalized EVERYTHING,
So LGBT considerations don't come into play anymore at all!

*Am I in a relationship?*
-No I am not.

*What do I look for in a partner?*
-This question is loaded,
But I'd like someone to be emotionally intelligent and adventurous,
I've always been the one to bring others out of their shell,
And it'd be nice if I had a equal to push me to do the same.
After what my parents went through I'd need someone more persistent in their affections as I personally can be cold,
Someone patient and loyal who could wait for me to thaw a little.
I don't have many specific requirements though,
Honesty,
Loyalty and Intelligence are what I value.
Confidence is a definite plus!

Looks?
I couldn't really care less,
I mean having something nice to look at is a plus,
But frankly If I wanted that I could've gone to a bar for it.

*Have I had an sexual experiences with the same gender?*
-Yes I have and I enjoyed myself.

*Have I had sexual experiences with another gender?*
-Yes I have and at the time I enjoyed it,
I certainly don't regret it,
But I'll not be doing it again 

*Do I go out on the "Scene"?*
-No I do not,
Though I party hard with my friends,
There are a few great bars and squares to go to for good fun here,
Though they're not specifically LGBT.

*Famous people I have a crush on?*
-I really never go the general infatuation with people on TV,
Sure I've seen people as attractive,
But I personally find people that I see in everyday life MUCH more attractive as they feel 'real'.

*Picture?*
You'll have to ask me


----------



## Vaka

wientmg said:


> I'm happy you know the hardship comes from a place of love (as unimportant as it may seem in the context of the unhappiness). I don't think anyone who believes in living life in a way that lets them feel fulfilled should ever believe it is unfortunate that they were born to their parents. I think that if I were your father or mother and I knew you thought that I wouldn't have chosen you, I would have been very sad. You sound like the type of person who a lot of people love dearly.
> 
> I hope you don't feel I'm jumping to conclusions about you or admonishing you. I just think the situation should be such that someone who is so understanding of her own parents' humanity and striving can live without feeling sorry to have been born to her parents.


My parents have said that...that they'd never want to change me no matter what and I've said this to them, it does make them feel bad. It's just my feelings. I suppose I see all the trouble it's caused and it really seems like it would have been easier raising me had I been more similar to my two younger sisters. I know it's kind of what you sign up for when you have kids...You don't know how they'll be or what they'll do. they are good parents


----------



## Tinyt

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
I took the test 3 times and ended up as an INTJ twice and INTP once. (Take that for what it's worth)

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
The curiosity killed the cat

*How old are you? *
I am 16 years old

*What's your gender?*
Female

*What's your sexual orientation?
*Pansexual

*How long have you known your orientation? *
I've known that I am attracted to people regardless of gender since I was a kid. But I did not know about pan sexuality until I was 14

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
I don't know, what are the stereotypes?

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I am out, they are cool about it.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
No, never

*Do you know many LGBT people? *
No, not many

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
I haven't. I just don't see the need to, and quite frankly I do not enjoy social interactions
*
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
No

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
To a certain extent yes

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
No

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Someone who can challenge me intellectually

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
No

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
*Yes, it was ok
*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*I am underage, so no
*
Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*Kate moenning, Anja Edin, Jhonny depp and many more
*
Show us your picture? 
My avatar is me.*


----------



## proudtobeme

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
**INFJ

*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
Posted a reply on a thread and checked out the other threads. That got me here.

*
*How old are you? 
31

*
*What's your gender? 
M

*
*What's your sexual orientation? 
Bisexual/ Demisexual

*
*How long have you known your orientation? 
I "KNEW" about it when I was about 14 I guess. Maybe a bit earlier. I was in complete denial until I turned 19 or so. Religious school and other things. It's funny when I think of all the excuses I came up with for checking out other boys.


*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
Music choices, personal/ hair care products (tons of them), going to spas and getting massages, facials and manicures, having tons of clothes (expecially shoes), being soft spoken (soft spoken doesn't mean flaming). I guess that's it.

*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
Yes. From people who assume things and are really stupid. Some actually reacted to seeing me with a guy obviously but I really don't care. If my dad knew I'd probably really get to know homophobia first hand.

*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
Out to some friends, some relatives. Not out to parents. I really don't mention it and I do act a little fearful sometimes (religious school memories, some stupid friends, being from Texas... haha). I wish I could be as care free about this as I am for mostly everything else. Keep in mind being out as a bi person is a bit different. You get the same kind of trouble gay people get plus also discrimination from some in the gay community. Whenever I date a female I just don't have to worry about it. I would never be in a relationship with a woman who wouldn't accept me as bisexual.

*
*Do you know many LGBT people?
Yeah. I don't have a lot of friends anyway gay or straight. I'm an INFJ remember. Only a select few.

*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
No. We tend to have different priorities in life.

*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
A couple of times. Again, as an INFJ I'm not very fond of the purely sexual connotation most people like to experience in those kind of things. Trying to flaunt stuff as well is kind of pointless. Straight couples most of the time aren't in your face kind of trying to prove a point. I don't think same sex couples should either.

*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
They would but I have more important priorities. Like being pro life. Show me a party that defends life and same sex marriage and I'll join it tomorrow.

*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
Yes. About 8 months. She's really sweet. It's a LDR though. Kind of tough.

*
*What do you look for in a partner?
I'm not easy to please. I like people who share things in common with me, people with good feelings, people to have intellectual stimulation and good conversations with. Open minded, similar goals in life, someone who will get me. I like tall partners (I've dated short too though), I prefer to date caucasian (since I am), but I dated an Asian ESTJ and I had a thing with a latino ISFP I guess. 

*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
Yes. Very good and very bad.

*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
Yes. Very good and very bad.

*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
Not really. Read my reply to question 12

*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Taylor Hanson, Evan Rachel Wood, Rafael Nadal, Scarlet Johansson. 

*
*Show us your picture? 
**Yeah right.*


----------



## Dewymorning

proudtobeme said:


> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
> Yes. About 8 months. She's really sweet. It's a LDR though. Kind of tough.
> *


:blushed::kitteh:



I just realised I have never filled one of these out.


*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? I was stalking my boyfriend's posts on PerC *:tongue:
*How old are you? 24*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? bisexual/demisexual*
*How long have you known your orientation? I should have worked it out when I was 16/17. I fell in love with another girl at school. I went through a bi-curious stage, but ended up in denial. Christian background, and all that. I called myself panromantic heterosexual for a while as a way to explain how I could fall in love with both sexes, and the fact I am demisexual let me pretend I didn't have sexual desires towards both sexes. *
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I am not sure. I certainly don't identify with the bi stereotypes of being easy and sleeping with everyone*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes, but it was before I even suspected I might be bisexual. When I was 13 years old I told a girl at my school I thought she was pretty, and soon a lot of girls had stopped talking to me and I found out there was a rumour going around that I was a lesbian. However my real friends either did not care or did not believe the rumour. *shrugs***...though actually, a few years later, when another friend came out as lesbian it drove one of my friend groups apart, but I was newly entering that group at the time and the ones who left I wasn't really close to.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Not really. I don't think it is most people's business. My boyfriend knows, some of my close friends who are open minded know, a bunch of people on the internet know, but no one from my family knows.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Yes, I know a few. A few of my close friends in highschool were lesbian or bisexual. *
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Nope. Most of the people who go are a little over the top. I don't like being over the top. I do follow Myharto on YouTube, and her series on coming out, does that count? Hannah Harto is awesome.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Not really. But our country just passed laws to legalise gay marriage and the party in power is right-winged, so I think these things are happening in NZ no matter which party is in power.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes, 8 months with an amazing INFJ. He takes real good care of me, though the distance is not easy.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Someone who is intelligent and open-minded. Someone who is caring and goes out of their way to help others. Someone who has a similar life perspective to my own. Someone who is not 'typical', usually an Ni-dom. Someone who I can be myself around. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No. I hardly go out to regular bars.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Alex Kingston, James McAvoy, Miranda Otto (more when she had red hair), that British guy with dark hair and glasses.*
*Show us your picture? *


----------



## Aquarian

Dewymorning said:


> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Not really. But our country just passed laws to legalise gay marriage and the party in power is right-winged, so I think these things are happening in NZ no matter which party is in power.*


And thus my desire to someday live in New Zealand cranks up yet another notch (based on the marriage legalization part, not the right wing part).


----------



## Dewymorning

Aquarian said:


> And thus my desire to someday live in New Zealand cranks up yet another notch (based on the marriage legalization part, not the right wing part).


My bets are on a left wing alliance winning the next election anyway.


----------



## qingdom

I came across this video and believes it goes here:


----------



## AustenT09

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
ISTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
No.
*How old are you?*
18.
*What's your gender?*
Male.
*What's your sexual orientation?*
Gay.
*How long have you known your orientation?*
Since I was 11 or 2.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
Yes. I like pop music.
*Have you experienced any **** or transphobia?*
Yes, just verbal comments and threats. Luckily most people were scared of me in high school because I'm 6'4.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
Out to friends but not family. Friends never had a problem.
*Do you know many LGBT people?*
No.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
I have not and probably will not be involved in them.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
Not yet, but I plan on it once I get in shape.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
No.
*What do you look for in a partner?*
Easy-going, funny, smart, physically attractive, open-minded, ambitious, masculine, and dominating but not controlling.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
*Yes. Relationship became awful but sexual experiences were fine, a bit boring though.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.
*Ben Foden, Russell Williams, George Clooney, Bo Dean (pornstar), too many to name...


----------



## platorepublic

qingdom said:


> I came across this video and believes it goes here:


Lol if someone did that to me, I would be so embarrassed xD I might actually say no.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

What's your personality type?
INTJ/ILI/E5

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
Just felt like sharing some more about myself and contributing to the community.

How old are you? 
20

What's your gender? 
Female born genderfluid. Neutral androgynous for the most part.

What's your sexual orientation? 
Pansexual

How long have you known your orientation? 
Four years.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
I'm not sure what those stereotypes would be..

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
Nope.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
I'm only out on the internet. I'm not sure I could ever tell my immediate and extended Christian family. There may come a day where I will have to though. I'm not going to hide it if I find someone who's not to their stereotypical liking.

Do you know many LGBT people? 
On the internet, yes. A couple in real life too.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? 
No.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
No.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
I suppose so. It would be hard to not be influenced by it in some way.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
No. I haven't had a proper relationship yet.

What do you look for in a partner? 
Intelligence, imagination, good humor. I'm not too fussy about looks.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
Sadly no.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
I had a couple with my close male friend. It was interesting..

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
No.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Hmm.. I don't know about famous, but I have a thing for Irene Adler on BBC's Sherlock.
Tom Hiddleston is gorgeous. His eyes. Enough said.

Show us your picture? 
I don't have any to show. Maybe another day when I can be bothered to take one.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Choice said:


> What animal was this based off?


That's a short-eared jerboa (obviously the coloring is changed)



and here's a long-eared jerboa


----------



## lolthevoidlol

RetroVortex said:


> View attachment 76386
> 
> Sexuality is like Jello Puddin'
> It goes "woop! woop! Whoopededoop!"
> 
> (XD sorry. In a random mood tonight!)


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Choice said:


> Personally, I'm prejudiced against the single leg drawing because heels on one foot would just be awkward to walk with unless you had different leg lengths.
> 
> 
> ----
> copied from tumblr:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-res →
> 
> 
> lilfaux:that-darn-hyena:skully-pens:cosmicremix:tordles:thingsthatsuckass:marcovicci:ah yes. my gender is blue with pink leg​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is killing me cause my mind immediately thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why im not allowed to be part of actual serious discussions.​i DONT UNDERSTAND THIS AT ALL I KEEP IMAGINING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I feel particularly close to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I made a thing aswell.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So scandalous~​I’m so done right now​


love it XD

but there's no grey blob for me to identify with v_v


----------



## lolthevoidlol

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTJ 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *to creep, obvs 
*How old are you? *27 
*What's your gender? *none (agender/nongender) 
*What's your sexual orientation? *pansexual 
*How long have you known your orientation? *I've known my sexual orientation since elementary school. Didn't figure out my gender identity (or at least didn't find the vocabulary for it) until I was 20. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Um... agender stereotypes.... um... sometimes I get emo about the whole gender thing and how my identity is impossible to "see"? As far as pansexual stereotypes... yeah I have a really high libido (that's a bi/pansexual thingy right?) 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Well, my (now ex) partner felt kind of threatened by my sexual orientation in that he felt as though he had more competition to deal with because of it (he had to be better than a larger portion of the population, as opposed to just better than the male population). He also was really uncomfortable with my gender identity. When I figured out how to articulate it and "came out" to him he didn't really get it and seemed to be afraid that one day I would decide I want a sex change or something. Then there's the assumptions that people throw around ("oh, you're pansexual? so, like, you'll do anything? what about animals or kids?") which is just ugh. But as for actual phobia, not really. I've heard plenty of it around me, but not directed at me. A "benefit" of having an "invisible" sexual and gender identity I suppose. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to my mom and bro, unlikely I'll try to talk to my dad about any of this as he probably couldn't wrap his brain around it. My friends know my gender identity and sexual orientation. When I think about it, I usually end up revealing my sexual preference before my gender identity because that seems to take less explaining. 
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Many is a relative term, but I suppose I know a good number. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Nope 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *One or two? A Queer Monologues event my college put on which was pretty good. 
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yep 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope 
*What do you look for in a partner? *Physically speaking my tastes are very broad. I want someone who has their shit together, is insightful, curious, honest, thoughtful, caring... 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *I don't know any other agender people in person. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *I've messed around with cis males, cis females, and transmen. I wanna make a "gotta collect 'em all" joke but >.> My experiences have ranged from fucking mindblowing to meh to horrrrrrible. 
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Never have, but I want to. Just found out about a couple events local to me, we'll see if I work up the nerve to drag my hermit ass out on the town. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Christina Hendricks, Emma Watson, Grace Jones, Adrien Brody, Colin O'Donoghue, Willem Dafoe 


*Show us your picture?*


----------



## Choice

platorepublic said:


> Lol if someone did that to me, I would be so embarrassed xD I might actually say no.


What embarrasses you? e.g. oh no he got tricked and lied to / the bright coloured clothing looks terrible / dude these people can't dance! / you'd prefer marriage proposals to be a private affair?

Personally, I'm less of a fan of grand romantic gestures that leave me interpreting it as peer pressure to conform - like they just expect you to say yes by mass persuasion and organizational effort.


----------



## platorepublic

Choice said:


> What embarrasses you? e.g. oh no he got tricked and lied to / the bright coloured clothing looks terrible / dude these people can't dance! / you'd prefer marriage proposals to be a private affair?
> 
> Personally, I'm less of a fan of grand romantic gestures that leave me interpreting it as peer pressure to conform - like they just expect you to say yes by mass persuasion and organizational effort.


What is embarrassing.... it's in a public place. Everyone knows about your sexuality now. Etc. etc.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

I don't really care what people think but.. my family don't know and I don't want things to blow up since they're Christian and I know they won't accept me.


----------



## Caged Within

No really urgent reason for posting this. I just love drag queens, who happen to be hilarious.


----------



## Maegamikko

ha gay


----------



## Choice

I know this is old, but I lol'd





---

[edit]


----------



## AustenT09

Gay dating websites are horrific:

"No blacks"
"No asians"
"BE MASCULINE!"
"BIG DICKS ONLY"
"Going to place a glory hole in my backyard soon"

So, so awful. In a sarcastic tribute, I have changed my 'about me' to this:



> Be masculine. SUPER DUPER masculine. Limp wrist and a lisp in your voice? Take those stilettos and walk in the opposite direction, girlfriend. You better eat nails for breakfast. You better hunt and kill your dinner with your bare hands every night. You better ride a Harley and have a mean pair of mutton chops framing your face.
> 
> And most importantly... your ass better be able to twerk a mile a minute.


----------



## Chibi.fied_Sasuke

I've been trying to gain enough courage to come out but its hard so I was wondering how other people did it and how they knew it was the right time


----------



## Devrim

AustenT09 said:


> Gay dating websites are horrific:
> 
> "No blacks"
> "No asians"
> "BE MASCULINE!"
> "BIG DICKS ONLY"
> "Going to place a glory hole in my backyard soon"
> 
> So, so awful. In a sarcastic tribute, I have changed my 'about me' to this:


This was too true and made me LoL


----------



## Devrim

Sonny said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Imo the outward pressure is the biggest hindrance to free talking, especially if there are fears, doubts, or feelings of shame, this world is just so freaken gendered! however one must come to reconcile their own emotions on things before anything else. Keep in mind that online people are a great place to experiment in private with talking about things that you feel ashamed of, have been through some stuff myself and it sure helped me.


I agree with you,
The general assumption is that admitting to this is a permanent scar on how people view you,
And will be used against you or to judge you,
Rather than it being taken as THE PAST and being forgotten about,
Or just not cared about.

I can barely do it online,
So I doubt I'm ever going to tell in real life,
Though in all honesty I never did anything "bad" xD


----------



## Promethea

I got a request to move some of the posts from this thread to:

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/42996-advice-transwomen-men.html

If you're missing some in here, thats where they are.


----------



## eburian

Hey everyone, I hope your night is going well. I'm so confused on what I should do and I really would love to hear your advice as I'm pretty new to dating ( especially girls) and I want to be sure I choose the right action. 

I met this one girl on *******. She was a lot like me in terms of similar interests etc. and we met at this lgbtq meetup. She acted flirty etc. as did I but I thought nothing of it because it was first time I met her. I thought, maybe I could date this person for a brief second then pushed it out of mind because I didn't want to get my hopes up. ( To explain, I haven't had many mutual experiences, so when I finally think I do, I think I'm mistaken and think I'm wrong aka I have a lot of self- doubt and trust issues from the past)

We hung out a couple of times and she called me everyday. Again, I thought nothing of it because she was new to town and I thought she just wanted to be closer friends. At a certain point she did tell me I was gorgeous and I did pick up on it but again I thought my intuition was wrong so I kept looking at the situation as we were just being close friends 

To explain why I reacted that way I did, lets just say I truly realized more of my sexual identity when I was with a girl who was my best friend who.. basically it wasn't mutual and ever since then sometime I feel like I need more therapy for that.. basically I ran into pushing my feelings back to the point where I wouldn't notice them until it was too late.

She invited me to her house for dinner and after, we went out to dinner. At a point of the convo it got silent and I kept making excuses for why there was awkward silence.. lol.

It didn't occur to me that I might like her until she called to tell me she was meeting another person for a date. I suddenly got more jealous. She lost her job and I was worried she cut me off so I sent a weird message saying I wanted to talk to her. I realized it was just drama from the incident and we met up to have dinnner. She was sad so she ordered a lot of drinks and we both got pretty drunk. At a certain point of the convo, we both stopped talking too, random awkward silence again! We ended up going dancing and I continuously flirted with her. She was like " I know you want to kiss me" and I kept laughing nervously around her. I asked her if she wanted me to and I got no response. She told me " Why are you so shy" and then was like " Just kiss me on the cheek" so I did. 

She asked if I wanted to stay at her place and take the bus the next day but I told her I was worried about finishing h.w. the next day ( regrets...) so I took a cab. I texted her and told her I wanted to kiss her but I was like oh but you're dating this person. She texted me back saying she is really into the other person and probably better to be just friends. I got no texts from her and a couple days later asked how she was. She told me she had a crazy dream about me and I helped recommend her for a new job.

Is it just me or doesn't it seem like invisible boundaries?

So now I'm at the stage where I miss her everyday.. not realizing before that my attraction to her was real. I guess I still need to work on accepting my own sexuality and grow within myself. ;D

Does anyone have any suggestions for what I should do? Do I tell her or wait for her to contact me? I'm really confused at this point but I also want to give her space to do what she needs to do.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

Chibi.fied_Sasuke said:


> I've been trying to gain enough courage to come out but its hard so I was wondering how other people did it and how they knew it was the right time


In my case, I started dating my first boyfriend, who my parents also happened to meet and I presented him as a "friend". Not many days later I came out to my mother first and then to my dad. I couldn't hold myself and I cried but everything went fine. Dad was harder to convince and had a bit of a denial but I had my mom on my side when I had to confront him. Coming out to friends was awkward but it's somehow easier with new people, probably because they don't have a formed identity of yourself and by that time you'll be confortable with your sexuality anyway. It's totally worth it, though. Good luck :happy:.


----------



## Kito

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> In my case, I started dating my first boyfriend, who my parents also happened to meet and I presented him as a "friend". Not many days later I came out to my mother first and then to my dad. I couldn't hold myself and I cried but everything went fine. Dad was harder to convince and had a bit of a denial but I had my mom on my side when I had to confront him. Coming out to friends was awkward but it's somehow easier with new people, probably because they don't have a formed identity of yourself and by that time you'll be confortable with your sexuality anyway. It's totally worth it, though. Good luck :happy:.


How'd you manage to find a boyfriend if you weren't out? Did you meet him online?


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

Kito said:


> How'd you manage to find a boyfriend if you weren't out? Did you meet him online?


Yes! I met him in the nerdiest way possible: playing a MMO. And then we were like "what the hell" because he lived a few blocks from my house. Then we met and it just happened. We're not together anymore, though.


----------



## Kieran

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To meet people like me (I'm new here).*
*How old are you? 18*
*What's your gender? Male*
*What's your sexual orientation? Pansexual*
*How long have you known your orientation? I never assumed I was straight, so it wasn't like a realization. I just eventually found the right term for how I felt. *
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I'm not sure... Pansexual people don't have too many stereotypes besides the really awful "they'd have sex with a spoon!" type of ones. *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out as being pansexual or transgender? Because I'm both. I'm out to my college as both, but to my family as neither.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Lots. *
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? What did you think of them? Yes, and it really depends on each one. One I thought would be great but turned out to be pretty awful, and one I thought would be awful but turned out to be pretty great.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Yes. A little too overwhelming. Pride is great but I'm not outgoing enough to really enjoy those.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yeah, I mean, I don't get too much into politics but it definitely influences my ideas. I'm empathic towards people similar towards me so I'm naturally more aware of their issues. *
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes. Almost three years.*
*What do you look for in a partner? In a partner I look for kindness, honesty, willingness to cuddle and how much I can make them laugh. But if you're looking for appearance-wise, that doesn't really influence my choice in partners. In a random hook-up, however, I guess I'd look for anyone who looks like Colin Morgan. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. I've had good and bad experiences.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. I've had mostly good experiences. *
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Not really my thing.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Colin Morgan, Mark Ruffalo, Emilia Clarke... Did I say Colin Morgan?*
*Show us your picture? Ok but I'm gonna look like a derp.  *


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

@Kieran Aw you look adorable XD. Plus, you have crazy hair.


----------



## Kieran

aww thank you! crazy hair is fun hair


----------



## Ginnaynay

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? **ENFP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Just checking it out *
*How old are you? 19*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? I identify as bi, but I don't give two hoots if you wanna call me pan because I can roll with that too*
*How long have you known your orientation? I always knew I was attracted to women, but I thought that since I am attracted to guys I must be straight. I grew up in a pretty conservative little area and no one ever talked to youngsters about sexuality. It wasn't until I was about 17 that some of my friends came out as gay and I started thinking more seriously about my attraction to women.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I'm pretty flirty to both guys and girls, and my fashion sense is a real mishmash of masculine and feminine which I've been told is pretty bi of me.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? I've never been challenged with aggression, but nearly every time I come out I'm met with disbelief or "yeah.. sure you are..". And I had to talk down a lesbian who said she wouldn't trust a bisexual enough to date her. I've also been invited to 3 ways on a basis of my sexuality which isn't really biphobic but it is pretty skeevy.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm out at work and to most of my friends, but not my parents or my brother. My little sister knows.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? I know a few in real life.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? nope.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? nope.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? yeah, a little bit.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope*
*What do you look for in a partner? Intelligent, interested in life, able to keep up with me in terms of adventurousness. Open minded. I had a boyfriend once who shot down pretty much every idea I had, and that sort of behavior ain't gonna fly. And it's certainly not a criteria, but I would prefer to date someone who was also nonmonosexual, or else extremely understanding.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Nope*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Nope*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? There are none anywhere near where I live, so I've never even considered it.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. I have a HUGE crush on Marina from Marina and the Diamonds. Also Tyler Hoechlin (from Teen Wolf). I flit between favorite celebrities to crush on pretty frequently, but those two have been pretty constant.*
*Show us your picture? I don't have any pictures of me on this computer :/*


----------



## birdsintrees

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Nothing in particular.. been reading this thread for some time and figured it was time to participate
*How old are you?* 30
*What's your gender?* F
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bi
*How long have you known your orientation?* Looking back; I was interested in girls since my early teens but never did anything with it until later. Always figured it would pass since I also liked guys.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I have no idea about any sort of bisexual stereotype.. so.. no?
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Given that I'm not out; no.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Nope. When I was finally comfortable being out towards myself, I was already in my current relationship. I don't think there's any added value in coming out for the time being. I intend to come out if this relationship ever ends.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Yeah I know a few. Always wonder if they know/suspect.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* What did you think of them? Nope
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Mardi Gras several times. I hate crowds. The flirting was nice though.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Yep for nearly 4 years now with a guy.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Lists are overrated. A relationship is about love, resilience, forgiveness and dedication. Something arbitrary as profession or looks really don't matter in the long run
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* Good or bad? yep. Good.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender?* *Good or bad?* Yep. Good.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope. Might snoop on the scene next time I travel alone, just for a lookaround.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* lol. No.
*Show us your picture?* Nope.


----------



## 0+n*1

What's your personality type (MBTI)?
I'm putting it off. I have the impression I am an ISTP.
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
I was bored, saw this thread and said why not?
How old are you?
22.
What's your gender?
M.
What's your sexual orientation?
Homosexual.
How long have you known your orientation?
Since I was 10-12.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
Not really. I can act mannered when I'm goofing around. I used to play with barbies when I was a little boy because I grew in a mostly female environment (2 sisters, my mother, my aunt that still visits us often and a cousin that came here to study). My dad wasn't always present due to his job (he worked and hence lived in another city) but he wasn't absent or distant (all his days off, he spent them with us). 
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
No, fortunately.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
Out to my parents, sisters, close friends, some mates when I was in college, a friend I no longer see (he is gay too) and some other openly gay people I've met in school. My parents are comprehensive and supportive. My mother was the one that was more visibly shocked. She asked if I wasn't confused or if something serious happened. She acted aloof the week later and I know she cried. My dad, I don't know. He seemed to take it right. There was no drama, only avoidance. Our family isn't the epitome of communication, instead we focus on reunion and being together, so I don't naturally feel the impulse to talk about my private matters with my parents or even my sisters. The topic hasn't been touched after that event but I have the impression that the waters are still as always. My close friends, they understood it well. One friend told me she kinda knew it. My best friend knew I was considering it, since he also considered it but for different reasons. My mates also took it lightly but I think they were surprised, one specially, because for some weeks he was bothering me with the question that if I liked women or not. My intentions weren't to tell them but I neede to get that out of the way. In fact, no one in my life ever suspected of my sexuality, except this one guy I told you before. They would've been less surprised to hear that I was asexual. I'm planning to be honest but not open about my sexuality. 
Do you know many LGBT people?
Just a few and all of them from school. Just one from a party of one friend of a friend. We tried to work it out. Unsuccessful.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
I haven't. I guess it is not my thing.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
No but I want to go out of curiosity.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
They do to some extent.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
No.
What do you look for in a partner?
Mmmm. I want someone that's not clingy, that's independent, that I can have interesting conversations with, that's laid-back but with ambitions/dreams for the future, preferably not from my area (profession, interests) and that likes to spend time at home, watching movies, playing video games or just chilling in bed or sofa or that can handle social situations better than I do.
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
No.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
No.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
No.
Name some famous people you have a crush on.
Jake Gyllenhaal, Mark Ruffalo and others that I cannot remember now (Jake has been the recorded answer for years but I want to expand and refine the list).
Show us your picture?
​Sure, but later.


----------



## Kito

May be time for me to accept that I like both men and women, and that it's not wrong to have some level of attraction to both.

I've been consistently feeling as if it's bad to like both... like it's just a confused phase and one day I'll turn out to be completely monosexual. Maybe I will. For most of my life I've thought myself completely gay, never had any attraction to women up until this year.

Not gonna lie, I have a huge crush on a guy right now... and I've never felt this way about a girl. I like women's bodies, no doubt about it. Some women can make me feel something akin to romantic desire... but I'm not sure if I can judge it properly. I've not had the experience to say how a woman makes me feel compared to a man. 

To be honest, the main reason this frustrates me is because sexuality is a core aspect of my identity, and I cling to that like hell... if a part of my identity changes out of my control, it's not gonna make me feel good. I don't give a fuck whether I'm attracted to boys or girls or both or anywhere in between, just wish it'd stay constant so I knew what the hell I liked from one day to the next.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

@Kito perhaps identify as a sexual person? I have a friend who hates being asked what his sexual orientation is because it seems to "change" so much, so when asked he just says "I'm sexual. I like what I like."


----------



## Kito

lolthevoidlol said:


> @_Kito_ perhaps identify as a sexual person? I have a friend who hates being asked what his sexual orientation is because it seems to "change" so much, so when asked he just says "I'm sexual. I like what I like."


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Kito said:


>


----------



## killerB

How about the Barilla pastagait?


----------



## BroadwayBaby

What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
INTJ

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
It looked fun.

How old are you?
13.

What's your gender?
Female.

What's your sexual orientation?
Bisexual.

How long have you known your orientation?
Since I was 9 or 10.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
No.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
No. And hopefully that won’t change although judging by the tolerance (Or rather, lack of) of the area I live in it will.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
My best friend and my mother know. I believe my friends have guessed and are aware of it. I’ve dropped hints to see how people would react and I posted some stuff on Facebook on Bisexual Pride/Bisexual Visibility Day but there have been no major reactions so far.

Do you know many LGBT people?
There are a few adults I know who are LGBT but they don’t talk about it and I don’t really know them that well.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? What did you think of them?
I have not because there aren’t any originations in my area. I am considering starting my own GSA or PFLAG group because I’m just so fed up with these ignorant small town cis and straight people.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
No. See above.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
I would not call myself a single issue “voter” but these issues have a considerable influence of my opinions.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
Haha no.

What do you look for in a partner? 
Intelligence, a nice personality, similar interests. Someone who I could really connect too.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
I’m 13. My generation is not that immoral. Yet.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
See above.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
See above.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Bernadette Peters, Any of the men who have played The Doctor, Jimmy Stewart, Benedict Cumberbatch, Anna Kendrick, Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly, Marilyn Monroe.

Show us your picture?
Nope.


----------



## Kito

killerB said:


> How about the Barilla pastagait?












​(I actually don't care, but this made me laugh regardless.)


----------



## Devrim

Kito said:


> May be time for me to accept that I like both men and women, and that it's not wrong to have some level of attraction to both.
> 
> I've been consistently feeling as if it's bad to like both... like it's just a confused phase and one day I'll turn out to be completely monosexual. Maybe I will. For most of my life I've thought myself completely gay, never had any attraction to women up until this year.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I have a huge crush on a guy right now... and I've never felt this way about a girl. I like women's bodies, no doubt about it. Some women can make me feel something akin to romantic desire... but I'm not sure if I can judge it properly. I've not had the experience to say how a woman makes me feel compared to a man.
> 
> To be honest, the main reason this frustrates me is because sexuality is a core aspect of my identity, and I cling to that like hell... if a part of my identity changes out of my control, it's not gonna make me feel good. I don't give a fuck whether I'm attracted to boys or girls or both or anywhere in between, just wish it'd stay constant so I knew what the hell I liked from one day to the next.



I can express solidarity with this,
And know the confusion that you're going through,
It's a silly thing though that you shouldn't have to worry about!

When I first began realizing I might like men more the women,
I worried I wouldn't be "straight" enough,
And then when I finally accepted I liked men,
I worried I'd loose the attraction to men after fighting so hard to accept it!

I think that it's a normal thing to worry as you do,
But you really shouldn't let your sexuality define any part of you apart from the person you eventually settle with,
Or start a truly serious relationship with 

You're a human being,
Sexuality is fluid for EVERYONE,
Whether they admit it or not!

Oh and good luck with the guy!
Go get him champ ;D


----------



## Devrim

Just felt I should say that I came out to someone I considered close to me,
And they reacted so well I couldn't help but get gushy and feel "connected" to them!
It was really such a wonderful experience.

I always hate it when some people assume I am "Getting up onto the soap box",
When I say what my sexuality is,
As if I am trying to broadcast it.
I am not,
But I think it fair that when asked I can say my sexuality without having to cower,
Or feel some stereotype must be attached to me.


----------



## 0+n*1

Picture Time!

Here's a small collage.


----------



## Igloos

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *not really
*How old are you? *20
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation?*since I was ten or so
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *ummm, I hate sports, I like some pop music, the smiths are my favorite band, I guess I can dress kinda gay, I'm quiet and like poetry and art.... Oh, and my favorite color is purple, especially indigo.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yeap
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *at college yes. Just to some high school friends, not others, not family.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I'm pretty sure in the 21st century everybody does?
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Yes, and it was soooo boring
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *nope
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*kind of, not much. I'm a Marxist
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *nah, I wish
*What do you look for in a partner? *smart, self-aware, willing to have philosophical conversations, leftist politics, preferably vegetarian, good taste in music, art, and literature, and reasonably attractive
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *ummm, Morrissey, Jake Gyllenhaal, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Justin Timberlake, Arthur Rimbaud
*Show us your picture!* uhhhh I just woke up and haven't had my coffee and cigarette yet:


----------



## Playful Proxy

So...why is the T bundled into the LGB even though it doesn't have to do with sexual preference? While grouping it when a larger group may give more awareness, I think it also tends to create a bit of confusion and misunderstanding. Hell, even my parents thought transgender was a sexual-drive thing. e.O


----------



## Rift

Signify said:


> So...why is the T bundled into the LGB even though it doesn't have to do with sexual preference? While grouping it when a larger group may give more awareness, I think it also tends to create a bit of confusion and misunderstanding. Hell, even my parents thought transgender was a sexual-drive thing. e.O


It does play into sexuality though... similarly as l/g/b identities often find themselves in conflict with traditional gender roles.... beyond just butch/femme. 

And many people trans people do have their sexuality questioned as well... there's also endless stories from str8 trans people that although may have known from an early age that their gender didn't match their body... that in their teen years just thought they were gay or lesbian, or at least bisexual. And let's not discount queer trans people either, k? Which actually I think have a harder time in queer communities. 

On a societal level... we're still in the process of navigating all these identities and their broader social roles, acceptance, in society... legally and socially. 

when it comes to a trans man or woman, still in many places, even in liberal societies, many people are still prone to think gay or lesbian... likewise when it comes to hate crimes particularly while transitioning (or when someone doesn't adequately pass, or likewise when someone is presumed to be trans or queer based on appearances) that's often the motive/assumption behind it as well -- that they're queer. 'course there is actual transphobia too ... and sadly a lot of that does exist within the g/l/b communities. Although one might recognize some homophobia or at least heightened hostility in some trans communities as well. 

Still we share many of the same issues and barriers. 

let alone the issues of the IS/IG (intersexual) crowd...


----------



## Flatlander

Signify said:


> So...why is the T bundled into the LGB even though it doesn't have to do with sexual preference? While grouping it when a larger group may give more awareness, I think it also tends to create a bit of confusion and misunderstanding. Hell, even my parents thought transgender was a sexual-drive thing. e.O


Because, as the person above me sort of showed by the nature of his response, historical precedent is there. People didn't realize that transgenderism was its own thing for a long time and iirc the transgender folks wanted support, so T banded with GLB and remained tacked onto the acronym. Now it's probably just too ingrown with the rainbow.

As far as gender vs. sexual preference goes, people just need education.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Flatlander said:


> Because, as the person above me sort of showed by the nature of his response, historical precedent is there. People didn't realize that transgenderism was its own thing for a long time and iirc the transgender folks wanted support, so T banded with GLB and remained tacked onto the acronym. Now it's probably just too ingrown with the rainbow.
> 
> As far as gender vs. sexual preference goes, people just need education.


*points to US education system* 
Well, that's not happening any time soon. Any other ideas?


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Well, for all the people who are neither hetero nor cis, are they supposed to pick? Functionally speaking, is it useful to divide the groups? Does having LGBTIQ diminish any of the letters in some way?


----------



## Jennywocky

Flatlander said:


> Because, as the person above me sort of showed by the nature of his response, historical precedent is there. People didn't realize that transgenderism was its own thing for a long time and iirc the transgender folks wanted support, so T banded with GLB and remained tacked onto the acronym. Now it's probably just too ingrown with the rainbow.
> 
> As far as gender vs. sexual preference goes, people just need education.


Yes, it was a political thing... although I think there are overlaps (I think the drag queen community, for example, was comprised mostly of those identifying as gay male), and the gay community was established first socially. The whole Stonewall thing involved queens, in my understanding, so it would be an overlap between trans and gay. 

As far as the transsexual segment of T, I think they were more individual at first -- just individuals who are dealing with a particular problem regarding their bodies -- and society lumped it with gay/lesbian (due to the crossing of the gender divide) as well as the need to have some kind of political clout. Remember too that even the original trans researchers like Blanchard developed categories for T people based on sexual attraction rather than gender (the autogynephiliacs vs the homosexuals). it was the mindset of the time.




lolthevoidlol said:


> Well, for all the people who are neither hetero nor cis, are they supposed to pick? Functionally speaking, is it useful to divide the groups? Does having LGBTIQ diminish any of the letters in some way?


Well, part of it is probably that different issues are involved.

For example, you don't see most people worked up about sharing a bathroom with gay/lesbian people.


----------



## Deretree

Part of the reason I ducked out of junior high and got home schooled was because I had an intense fear of changing in the locker room, and 7th grade was the year we were going to do it for the first time. P.E.!


----------



## Hartbits

I'm so glad here in Brazil we don't have this locker room changing culture. It must be terribly uncomfortable for teenagers, whose bodies are just starting to change, to expose themselves this way. What about shy people? What about kids with gender dysphoria?

Also, I haven't come to PerC in a while. Maybe I'll fill this questionnaire again.


----------



## Devrim

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> I know and it's ok. I think I have some exhibitionistic tendencies, though. Seriously. Buuuut a locker room/etc. is not the place for that at all.


Awesome Sauce!


And on an unrelated note,
Going on a date tomorrow under the weirdest circumstances,
I am excited and scared,
This is going to be my first serious one ever,
Kind of feeling very n00bish xD


----------



## killerB

What makes me laugh is people become so uncomfortable once they find out a person in the locker room is gay, yet they have been changing in front of them for the whole year anyhow, without any problem.


----------



## lethal lava land

killerB said:


> What makes me laugh is people become so uncomfortable once they find out a person in the locker room is gay, yet they have been changing in front of them for the whole year anyhow, without any problem.


I might have already said this elsewhere but I'm gonna say it again because it's relevant: I love the assumption that it's somehow a threat to have gay people in the same locker room as people we're attracted to - the assumptions being that 1) we're attracted to all people with a penis/vagina (pick your appropriate genital) but 2) that we're all predators with no self control and will act on aforementioned attraction

I can tell you from experience, there are a lot of men that I can honestly say are NOT attractive, and if I was single, I would have zero desire to do anything with..just sayin'


----------



## napkineater

killerB said:


> What makes me laugh is people become so uncomfortable once they find out a person in the locker room is gay, yet they have been changing in front of them for the whole year anyhow, without any problem.


Girls purposefully tease me in these situations because they think my reactions are funny .

I have a friend who exposes her cleavage and and bounces slightly if she wants to get information out of me. I have another friend who strokes up my arms or legs to try and get things off me.


----------



## Devrim

killerB said:


> What makes me laugh is people become so uncomfortable once they find out a person in the locker room is gay, yet they have been changing in front of them for the whole year anyhow, without any problem.





lethal lava land said:


> I might have already said this elsewhere but I'm gonna say it again because it's relevant: I love the assumption that it's somehow a threat to have gay people in the same locker room as people we're attracted to - the assumptions being that 1) we're attracted to all people with a penis/vagina (pick your appropriate genital) but 2) that we're all predators with no self control and will act on aforementioned attraction
> 
> I can tell you from experience, there are a lot of men that I can honestly say are NOT attractive, and if I was single, I would have zero desire to do anything with..just sayin'


Couldn't agree more with the both of you,
I think it's some ego feeding trip people get onto,
Because frankly,
If they think I could like "anyone" and they'd have a chance with me,
It says less about me,
Than it does about them


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

What's your personality type (MBTI)? ISFJ

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To say hi, meet queer people, and learn 

How old are you? 25

What's your gender? Male

What's your sexual orientation? Gay with straight tendencies 

How long have you known your orientation? Started questioning at 3rd grade.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Walk a bit swishy and apparently am flamboyant due to friendly disposition/soft, higher-pitched voice....xD

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? A little. Been called a few slurs here and there. 

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to some friends. Not to family.

Do you know many LGBT people? A few.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Went to a LGBT school club...was turned off...

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Once. At Pride, but it wasn't my cup of tea.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Not in one.

What do you look for in a partner? Intelligence (Geeky/Nerdy!). Goofy. Kindness. Sincer.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Not much...

Name some famous people you have a crush on. Anderson Cooper. Liam Hemsworth.

Show us your picture? Maybe if you ask nicely


----------



## Devrim

OutOfThisWorld said:


> What's your personality type (MBTI)? ISFJ
> 
> Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To say hi, meet queer people, and learn
> 
> How old are you? 25
> 
> What's your gender? Male
> 
> What's your sexual orientation? Gay with straight tendencies
> 
> How long have you known your orientation? Started questioning at 3rd grade.
> 
> Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Walk a bit swishy and apparently am flamboyant due to friendly disposition/soft, higher-pitched voice....xD
> 
> Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? A little. Been called a few slurs here and there.
> 
> Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to some friends. Not to family.
> 
> Do you know many LGBT people? A few.
> 
> Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Went to a LGBT school club...was turned off...
> 
> Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Once. At Pride, but it wasn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat.
> 
> Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Not in one.
> 
> What do you look for in a partner? Intelligence (Geeky/Nerdy!). Goofy. Kindness. Sincer.
> 
> Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
> 
> Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.
> 
> Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Not much...
> 
> Name some famous people you have a crush on. Anderson Cooper. Liam Hemsworth.
> 
> Show us your picture? Maybe if you ask nicely



Show the picture,
Pls


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

Mzansi said:


> Show the picture,
> Pls


Since you asked nicely:tongue:


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

lethal lava land said:


> I might have already said this elsewhere but I'm gonna say it again because it's relevant: I love the assumption that it's somehow a threat to have gay people in the same locker room as people we're attracted to - the assumptions being that 1) we're attracted to all people with a penis/vagina (pick your appropriate genital) but 2) that we're all predators with no self control and will act on aforementioned attraction
> 
> I can tell you from experience, there are a lot of men that I can honestly say are NOT attractive, and if I was single, I would have zero desire to do anything with..just sayin'


Hmm aren't those the same reasons why male and female locker rooms/restrooms are separate though? Maybe there's another reason I'm missing but yeah, that sounds like the reasoning behind it. Not that anyone ever cares to question why it is that way, but I think it's interesting.


----------



## RandomRubiks

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* 
INFP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
*Just stumbled over it while trying to find suggestions on how to woo a specific type.
*How old are you? 
*17.
*What's your gender? 
*Female.
*What's your sexual orientation? 
*I don't really think I have any set orientation, very fluid, so I just go with whatever.
*How long have you known your orientation? 
*Realised I had a crush on the same sex for the first time when I was 13.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*Uhm... I like cats.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* 
Not towards me personally, but I've witnessed it.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people reaction? 
*I don't really see any reason to come out to people, if they ask I will tell them. I did tell my mum about my first same sex crush, though.
*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*I have a transgender brother, a friend with a similar open orientation as me, a bisexual friend, and a bisexual friend of our family. Might know more without being aware of their orientation, though.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
*No. And I don't want to.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*I live in Sweden, so not particularly.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Nope.
*What do you look for in a partner? 
*At the moment I'm interested in a type of person that lack the qualities I'd originally write here, so I'm unsure.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*None.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*Nope.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*I'm too young to club.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*Don't have any at the moment.
*Show us your picture? 
*Naaah.


----------



## GoosePeelings

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ISTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Mostly to support and show my interest in the topic.
*How old are you?* 18
*What's your gender?* F
*What's your sexual orientation?* Unsure, something between Asexual and demisexual
*How long have you known your orientation?* Never fully
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* No
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Only seen towards someone else. It's horrible.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Nope, since I'm not sure.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* One of my friends is Bi and another is asexual
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I've joined one, I want to get more involved.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Once. It was pretty nice but too crowded.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Somewhat. We have only one presidental candidate around here. He got the second place a couple of years ago.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* At least normal looking with similar interests
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* I don't have any. I might admire some people but crush? No.
*Show us your picture?* Never. Or, maybe if you ask nicely or at least if the photo's good.


----------



## Kito

A guy I know came up on Facebook earlier and we spent about half an hour talking about his girlfriend (who is also my close friend) and shit she does... he kept saying stuff like "girls eh" and "that's girls for ya". He was definitely trying to get me to confess that I like guys. :laughing: I told him soon enough and he said he commends me for it. Talk about being well received.


----------



## Devrim

Kito said:


> A guy I know came up on Facebook earlier and we spent about half an hour talking about his girlfriend (who is also my close friend) and shit she does... he kept saying stuff like "girls eh" and "that's girls for ya". He was definitely trying to get me to confess that I like guys. :laughing: I told him soon enough and he said he commends me for it. Talk about being well received.



Should've said:
"Want some of my spunky man love now"

Hahahahaha


----------



## Kito

Mzansi said:


> Should've said:
> "Want some of my spunky man love now"
> 
> Hahahahaha


I'm willing if he is. :tongue:


----------



## Devrim

Kito said:


> I'm willing if he is. :tongue:


Isnt he 'straight' xD


----------



## Kyandigaru

i want to meet women now. I need to know, where did you lesbians and bisexual women, meet your girlfriends? And, was there any pressure to have a job while dating? Cause right now, i am broke. lol


----------



## napkineater

I need a new girl in my life. A brand new spanking girl who's cute and girly and cute and cute and mostly just cute. 

I can't help feeling like I've ran out of cute girls and then going back to my cute exes. I'm fed up of cute exes, I want cute new girl. Like very much.


----------



## lifefullofwords

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* 
INFJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
*Not really... I just like being around other LGBT people. Plus PerC, like most of the world, is quite heteronormative and that can get tiring.
*How old are you? 
*27
*What's your gender? 
*Female
*What's your sexual orientation? 
*Lesbian
*How long have you known your orientation? 
*I developed an interest in girls when I was 11 or 12 but I didn't admit it to myself or anyone else until I was 19 or 20.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*I'm a staunch (but not radical) feminist. I also like cats. Can't think of any others.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* 
Yes, a homeless guy harassed me and my girlfriend one time. He spat at us and called us names. This was in an extremely liberal city too so I've realized I'm not safe from that kind of behavior anywhere. I honestly think most LGBT people will experience something similar at some point in their lives unless they're closeted.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people reaction? 
*I'm only closeted when it comes to my extended family, my mom and dad and siblings have all known for years. Living in the closet sucks so unless I have some reason to do so I never hide that I'm gay. I don't come out to people though, they figure it out for themselves when it comes up in conversation. 
*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*Yes, a number of my friends are gay or bi. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? What did you think of them? 
*In college I briefly attended meetings of a club that worked for gay rights on campus and in the broader community. The girls who attended those meetings were insufferable so I stopped going. I'm sure that at some point I'll volunteer for a LGBT rights organization, if just because it's a great way to meet other LGBT people. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Sure, I've been to a number of them. Some were fun to attend, some were not. Just like any other kind of social interaction.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*Yes and no. I live in a state where gay people have equal rights so even though it makes me really sad that it's not like that in other states/countries it's no longer personal. Also, I would vote for the Democrats regardless of LGBT issues so at the end of the day it has no effect on how I vote. I'm not the activist type but I would like to do something positive for the LGBT community before I die.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Not right now. My ex and I were together for more than six years.
*What do you look for in a partner? 
*I like intelligent, trustworthy, ambitious, charming, and confident women. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*Yes, of course, I was in a relationship for a long time. Mostly good experiences but if you have enough sex it's bound to go wrong at some point.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*No
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*On the West Coast a lot of the LGBT bars and other venues intended exclusively for the community have disappeared. It's a bummer but it's actually a good thing because it's a sign of progress that LGBT people no longer feel the need to socialize separately from straight people (and vice versa). Of course there are places that are still open and you're more likely to meet LGBT people there than other bars but these days there's usually a lot of straight people there too. I will say girl parties are very popular and a great way to meet women, especially if you're just looking for a hookup. I used to live in Portland and there are so many lesbians and bi/queer/pan women there that you don't really have to seek them out. They flock to several neighborhoods in particular, including Hawthorne and Alberta. I now live the LA area and I do have several recommendations. First of all, The Abbey in LA is a very famous and popular bar. Also, PYT (Pretty Young Things Production) throws girl parties in LA on a regular basis. And Dinah Shore is a weekend-long girl party in Palm Springs, which is a few hours outside of LA. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*I find a lot of famous women to be attractive. But there's a difference between that and having a crush. I think the only famous person that I'm really smitten by is Rachel Maddow. She's an MSNBC host for those of you who haven't heard of her. I've been obsessed with her since she came on the air 5 years ago.
*Show us your picture? 
*No


----------



## lifefullofwords

Kyandigaru said:


> i want to meet women now. I need to know, where did you lesbians and bisexual women, meet your girlfriends? And, was there any pressure to have a job while dating? Cause right now, i am broke. lol


First of all, I'm not sure how relevant this advice will be if you live outside of the US. I don't have any experience with the LGBT community in other countries.

However, in general I would recommend that anyone who is having trouble meeting people spend time in places where they are likely to find prospective partners. Are there any gay rights organizations where you live? That's a great way to meet people. Or you could try to find a gay bar (although a lot of them are more for men than women) or a sports team that's for LGBT women or which has a lot of gay/bi women on it. Really it's just a matter of finding where they hang out and spending time there.

I don't know any women who are looking for a wallet when they date but I'm sure they're out there. These days there is a lot of unemployment so a lot of people haven't worked in a while. That said, of course having an impressive job and/or money will attract women. They're just not a must, at least not for a lot of women. Of course most people want to be with someone who has their act together but that's about a lot more than being employed. Oh, and if you're in school then most people won't expect you to have a job.


----------



## Kyandigaru

@_lifefullofwords_ 

I had an androgynous friend who was a lesbian. She and her girlfriend weren't like the "you buy me this and i buy you that". They didn't mind going dutch. however, i often thought this was their relationship and how they do things. I never needed to know where 'I' could meet women, I just wanted to hear you all's story. Sorry for the miscommunication LOL Being in Chicago, i have tons of gay and lesbian outlets. All i have to do is register for classes and BOOM! six gays and seven bi's in one room. lol


----------



## lifefullofwords

Kyandigaru said:


> @_lifefullofwords_
> 
> I had an androgynous friend who was a lesbian. She and her girlfriend weren't like the "you buy me this and i buy you that". They didn't mind going dutch. however, i often thought this was their relationship and how they do things. I never needed to know where 'I' could meet women, I just wanted to hear you all's story. Sorry for the miscommunication LOL Being in Chicago, i have tons of gay and lesbian outlets. All i have to do is register for classes and BOOM! six gays and seven bi's in one room. lol


LOL, sorry! I've just read so many "where/how can I meet people" posts lately, on PerC and elsewhere, that I guess I just assumed that's why you were asking. Yeah, I think it's really easy to meet gay/bi girls as long as you live in or even near a liberal city.


----------



## Choice

@Kyandigaru What classes?


----------



## Kyandigaru

Choice said:


> @_Kyandigaru_ What classes?


going to school.


----------



## Kito

My sister's boyfriend is sorta hot. Oops.


----------



## Madam

For women dating other women - what is your age and how much older/younger women you'd be willing to date? I just happened to come across this fascinating lady but her age is confusing me. No idea what it is, but she looks at least 5 years older. At least. Maybe even all 10 -_-' I'm very hesitant about dating someone this much older, even though we seem to like each other a lot. Life is such a torture.


----------



## lifefullofwords

Madam said:


> For women dating other women - what is your age and how much older/younger women you'd be willing to date? I just happened to come across this fascinating lady but her age is confusing me. No idea what it is, but she looks at least 5 years older. At least. Maybe even all 10 -_-' I'm very hesitant about dating someone this much older, even though we seem to like each other a lot. Life is such a torture.


I'm single right now so I've been giving this some thought lately. I don't think a 5 or even 10 year age difference would be a deal breaker for me. I would hesitate to date someone older than that. But I'm 27 and back when I was younger I don't think an age difference that large would have worked for me. That said, I think someone's maturity level is more important than their age regardless of how young or old you are.

In terms of the problem you're having - why don't you just ask her what her age is? Unless she's sensitive about it, I don't think that would be over the line if you two are already friends. Then you wouldn't have to try to guess.


----------



## Brianna1

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? No, just for fun.*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual, leaning toward male.*
*How long have you known your orientation? I've admitted it off and on at certain points in my life.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I'm kind of a flirt, and love a good (read: bad) pun.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? A bit, from people who have been raised in that mindset.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to select friends, not family.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? I swear I'm putting off a pheromone that attracts us or something, several of my friends are LGBTQ.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No, like I said, most of my friends are LGBTQ, so I've always had good conversations on those topics with them.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Only on LGBTQ issues.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Personality wise: intelligent, interesting conversations, balances me out, okay with my sexuality. Generally NF's. Physically: I like brown hair and eyes, not too muscular (generally applies to guys), nice hair, generally like shorter girls and taller guys.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yeah, it was pretty nice.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*


----------



## Devrim

I must say,
Dating an ENTP is certainly a roller coaster,
Though a VERY fun one at that


----------



## stubborness

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?** INTP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? I was bored.. And it's 2 am. Also because I've mainly been stalking the MBTI forums and decided to find other potentially interesting ones.*
*How old are you? 19*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Pretty sure about attraction to males.*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 11 years old.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not sporty, worried about health.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Blood centers for one. Only direct case I can think of.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? To friends and family knows I am at least an ally.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Quite a lot.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Nope.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No but I really want to go to the Seattle events.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope. *
*What do you look for in a partner? Slightly taller than me (which is not difficult...) Probably going to need to like sci-fi/fantasy. Erm.. Oh! Cuddly and able to have non awkward silences with.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Can't think of any.*
*Show us your picture? No.*


----------



## wientmg

juilorain said:


> * a gay male INFJ is ~1/50000, my chances are limited. *


I love that you did the statistical calculation, too, haha. 
Mine was a little iffy since I did a lot of assuming independence between my probabilities, but I got the sum probability of a gay, male, INTJ or INFJ, within 5 years of my age, and currently a citizen of the US is 2.87*10^-9... At the census clock's world population of 7,126,822,532, that means there are only 20.45 men out there with the right type... And that's without eliminating the ones who have bad characters, who are stupid, or who are vilely unattractive. I have just decided to accept any type as long as he's smart, and good.


----------



## AustenT09

I posted the test on Popjustice Forum where almost everyone is a gay man and a lot of them got INFJ. Start there~

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## juilorain

wientmg said:


> I love that you did the statistical calculation, too, haha.
> Mine was a little iffy since I did a lot of assuming independence between my probabilities, but I got the sum probability of a gay, male, INTJ or INFJ, within 5 years of my age, and currently a citizen of the US is 2.87*10^-9... At the census clock's world population of 7,126,822,532, that means there are only 20.45 men out there with the right type... And that's without eliminating the ones who have bad characters, who are stupid, or who are vilely unattractive. I have just decided to accept any type as long as he's smart, and good.


Pretty cataclysmic probabilities! o.o I've revised my rate and found it to be an open, gay male INFJ to be a 0.0027625 % chance. 

Here's how I got it: (rate of male of pop) * (rate of gay male population) * (rate of being out and available)*(% of male population who are INFJ) = % of population who are gay INFJ males who are out and available

Gay population: ~1.7% … 0.017
Out and available: 0.25
INFJ – 1.3% … 0.013

The 0.25 chance of being out and available might be too high.

But I have ran into lesbian INTJ women before and they have been _very_ reluctant to admit that. Just not males; the male INTJs I've known are straight/deeply closeted. It might be difficult to get an INTJ to share his/her sexuality.



AustenT09 said:


> I posted the test on Popjustice Forum where almost everyone is a gay man and a lot of them got INFJ. Start there~


Popjustice? What is this? I shall look.


----------



## AustenT09

juilorain said:


> Popjustice? What is this? I shall look.


Here.


----------



## wientmg

juilorain said:


> Pretty cataclysmic probabilities! o.o I've revised my rate and found it to be an open, gay male INFJ to be a 0.0027625 % chance.
> 
> Here's how I got it: (rate of male of pop) * (rate of gay male population) * (rate of being out and available)*(% of male population who are INFJ) = % of population who are gay INFJ males who are out and available
> 
> Gay population: ~1.7% … 0.017
> Out and available: 0.25
> INFJ – 1.3% … 0.013
> 
> The 0.25 chance of being out and available might be too high.
> 
> But I have ran into lesbian INTJ women before and they have been _very_ reluctant to admit that. Just not males; the male INTJs I've known are straight/deeply closeted. It might be difficult to get an INTJ to share his/her sexuality.



My previous calc was as follows:
(proportion us citizens)*(ppn 18+/-5 years |US)*(prop'n self-reporting gay|us citizen)*(male)*(the ppn INFJ)


ppn us citizen = .04 (by us census clock)
ppn 18+/-5 years|US citizen = .000135 (by US census)
prop'n self-reporting gay|us citizen = .038 (2011 survey study)
[assumed age and self-reporting independent - iffy here]

male = .5
[I assumed independence from all other variables]

the ppn INFJ= .008 (from my source, which I cannot recall)
[again, had to assume independence]


The reasons why my parameters were important to me:

US Citizen: I want someone I could reasonably meet and communicate with (and I only know english)
18+/-5 years: I'm not comfortable with the idea of dating a 13 y/o, but as I age, a 5 year difference becomes less creepy, and I don't think I mind dating up to 23 y/o's (although I'm much happier with the idea of dating someone my own age)
Self-reportedly gay: Duh.
Male: again, duh
And I had included INTJ as an "or", but I can see your point about them possibly struggling with it.

I hadn't even thought to wonder if all those men were available. Striking for intelligence (which browsing this forum will teach you is *not *guaranteed by type), character, and appearance, I'm probably left 0 people. Or maybe 3% of a man. Hahah, oh statistics. That said, from my personal knowledge of INFJs, I'm not sure I'm interested in limiting my dating pool to that type. As much as I love my INFJ bestie, I don't want to date someone like her. Opening up to all the other types boosts my probability up to 718 people. Even if I take into account the .25 that they're out and available (and I'd be reducing more than I need to since I've already taken out into account) I have 179 people. And I only need to fall in (enduring) love with one or two people. 

Still not eliminating for appearance and intellect, though.


----------



## surgery

@wientmg

I wouldn't worry too much about meeting INTJ men. From my experience, they're out there. Not accounting for the possibility that they could be mistyped, I've talked with at least 4 this year. I also met one a couple years ago, as well as a couple self-identified ENTJ and XTJs. They were all Americans. Not necessarily "out", but not totally closeted either. With the exception of one, I met all of them using an iPhone app called Grindr. I simply put "INFP" in my profile and people would message me their type


----------



## Moya

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Find the LGBT+ comm. on PerC.
*How old are you?* Gen Z
*What's your gender? *Female
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 12.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not really, especially considering most bisexual stereotypes are just hateful, negative things.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Biphobia and homophobia, yeah. Neither were fun experiences for me.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Yes, I'm out. I've only been out to everyone for a month, but I've been out to certain people for 2+ years.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *A few.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Yeah, I've been in a couple of GSAs, but didn't think much of them.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No, not yet.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *To a certain extent.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope, single.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Intelligence, a good sense of humor, open-mindedness, understanding, diligence, talent, interests in common with me, a musical inclination.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *The list is far too long. James Blake, Matt Bellamy, Tiffany Hwang, Ezra Koenig, Lorde, Kate Hudson, Alex Turner, Kim Taeyeon, Emily DiDonato, Iggy Azalea, those are a few.
*Show us your picture? *No.


----------



## ATLeow

Thought this might be fun.
*
What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Shenanigans.
*How old are you?* 17
*What's your gender?* Male.
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual seems to fit closest. It's...complicated.
*How long have you known your orientation?* Since 14 or 15 maybe? I've been pretty confused until more recently.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I can't think of any positive stereotypes. I'm pretty androgynous?
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* None directed at me, but there's plenty around.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Nope. I will as soon as I find friends I'm comfortable around; right now it will do nothing good for me.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* A few, but I barely know them. Plenty around PerC though.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Nope. I don't think they even have any where I live.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Refer to above 'nope'.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Kind of? It meshes with all my other political values anyway so it makes no difference.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* What are those? ;_;
*What do you look for in a partner?* The living incarnation of my creepily thorough mental fantasy.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Nope.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Alas not.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* The nearest scene is like 200 miles away, probably. And people get beaten up there.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* This month? Bradley Cooper (I love his eyes!) and Summer Glau. Many more I've forgotten.
*Show us your picture?* *runs away*


----------



## FX

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Not really.*
*How old are you? 20*
*What's your gender? M*
*What's your sexual orientation? Probably bisexual. I definitely have a thing for guys, at the very least. My attraction to girls appears to be on a very specific case-by-case basis, and may be fetish-based.*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 17.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? My family is mostly Christian, and some of them are a bit homophobic, but they're fairly liberal as far as Christians go. Outside of family life, I have experienced some homophobia before, although not specifically directed at me.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to some friends and acquaintances since last year, I think. I still haven't openly announced my sexuality to most of my family members yet.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Not many, but I know a few.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Nope.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? To some extent.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Nope.*
*What do you look for in a partner? Ideally, they should at least be smart.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. It was awkward, since I still have issues with intimacy, so we didn't get very far at all.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Nope.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Nope.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. None.*
*Show us your picture? Don't feel like it yet.*


----------



## stubborness

marr55 said:


> WOO! Let's talk about gay things... Does anyone know what gay things are?


Being good at cooking? I have that going for me..

Though on supposed gay things I fail at both the music and fashion categories so..


----------



## marr55

@stubborness

I would consider cooking a life skill more than a feminine thing. Besides, in the words of the internet, 'Cooking is fire, knives, and dead things.' Sounds pretty manly to me XD


----------



## hayhayler

What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
_ISFP_

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
_To see other people's opinions and stuff._

How old are you?
_in the teens_

What's your gender? 
_Female_

What's your sexual orientation? 
_Pansexual_

How long have you known your orientation? 
_Questioning since I was 10 years old. I don't know when I figured it out. I think I just knew last year. I'm still questioning a bit._

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
_No. They think we're greedy or whatever._

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
_No. I'm in the closet except for a few friends that know. I have seen it, though._

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
_I'm out to some friends. I'll probably come out to my parents when I move out or go to university._

Do you know many LGBT people? 
_I have a transgender friend, two bisexual friends, a few gay acquaintances (who are all male which is kind of funny)._

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? 
_No. There was one in my school but the stupid budget cut it out and it interfered with my plays. I cut out a lot of activities for preforming._

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
_I haven't, but I would like to go to one._

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
_Definitely. I'm an activist for a lot of things including to LGBTQAP rights_ 

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
I_'ve never been in a relationship. That's the one part that is keeping me unsure if i'm pansexual or bisexual, but I've like a lot of people. I'm kind of sure I like all the genders, but I know I like males._

What do you look for in a partner? I am picky. 
_Someone who understands me, treats me right, has similar interests, someone who doesn't mind physical affection, someone who can tolerate me because I'm annoying, someone easy on the eyes (obviously), someone who doesn't keep things from me, someone who doesn't make me feel bad about myself, and someone who will give me my space. (AKA the ENFP that I like)_

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
_No, but I want to._

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
_No, but I want to._

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
_That would be illegal because I'm too young, but I probably wouldn't._

Name some famous people you have a crush on.
_This is a long list: Ryan Ross, Patrick Stump, Frank Iero, Gerard Way, Tyler Joseph, William Beckett, Lyn-z (Way), Marina Diamandis, Demi Lovato, and others_

Show us your picture?
_no thanks._


----------



## stubborness

marr55 said:


> @_stubborness_
> 
> I would consider cooking a life skill more than a feminine thing. Besides, in the words of the internet, 'Cooking is fire, knives, and dead things.' Sounds pretty manly to me XD


Oh.. I agree that it is a life skill (and a rather important one at that, at least to me.). I wouldn't necessarily call it masculine or feminine but it is something that is/was associated with females, and is sometimes still connected to gay males.*

I was more poking fun at stereotypes/generalizations. Hoped that mentioning fashion/music taste was enough of a hint of that. Oh well.. ^^


*For instance here:
Girlie Man or Manly Man? 10 Things Some Men Do That Seem a Bit Feminine « Page 3 of 11 « MadameNoire MadameNoire
Does Cooking Make You Gay? | Serious Eats Mentions it..
How can you tell if your date is gay or straight? - San Jose Dating Advice | Examiner.com Also brings it into play..


----------



## marr55

stubborness said:


> Oh.. I agree that it is a life skill (and a rather important one at that, at least to me.). I wouldn't necessarily call it masculine or feminine but it is something that is/was associated with females, and is sometimes still connected to gay males.*
> 
> I was more poking fun at stereotypes/generalizations. Hoped that mentioning fashion/music taste was enough of a hint of that. Oh well.. ^^
> 
> 
> *For instance here:
> Girlie Man or Manly Man? 10 Things Some Men Do That Seem a Bit Feminine « Page 3 of 11 « MadameNoire MadameNoire
> Does Cooking Make You Gay? | Serious Eats Mentions it..
> How can you tell if your date is gay or straight? - San Jose Dating Advice | Examiner.com Also brings it into play..


:laughing: It kills me that you provided evidence. 
Anyway, I got the joke. I know that baking in particular is considered kinda girly, I was playing along...
At least I think I was, I can't remember if I thought you were serious or not now that mentioned it.  Maybe I never even decided if you were serious or not? I'm just so mysterious. :ninja:


----------



## marr55

@hayhayler

Welcome, youngling. 
That's pretty much it. 
<3 Marina btw.


----------



## stubborness

marr55 said:


> :laughing: It kills me that you provided evidence.
> Anyway, I got the joke. I know that baking in particular is considered kinda girly, I was playing along...
> At least I think I was, I can't remember if I thought you were serious or not now that mentioned it.  Maybe I never even decided if you were serious or not? I'm just so mysterious. :ninja:


I had to make sure that it wasn't local happenings (and if so provide evidence.) and also that I wasn't the only one that has heard it.. Which lead to a quick google search. Well.. kinda. 

I'm horrible at telling tone in posts unless there is excessive use of things that make it obvious or if I have chatted with the person for a while.. So I tend to always go with serious and straight-forward. 

-Sigh.- Just my luck that baking is the type of cooking I tend to do the most. Though, it all goes so well with tea that I don't really care.


----------



## marr55

stubborness said:


> I had to make sure that it wasn't local happenings (and if so provide evidence.) and also that I wasn't the only one that has heard it.. Which lead to a quick google search. Well.. kinda.
> 
> I'm horrible at telling tone in posts unless there is excessive use of things that make it obvious or if I have chatted with the person for a while.. So I tend to always go with serious and straight-forward.
> 
> -Sigh.- Just my luck that baking is the type of cooking I tend to do the most. Though, it all goes so well with tea that I don't really care.


My apologies dearest sir, I shall use more emoji and exaggerate more for your convenience. -bows dramatically-

YOU SHALL HAVE NO SHAME FOR BAKING. I wish I could bake, dude. I can fix burgers, chicken breast, pasta, and potatoes. That is the extent of my prowess in the kitchen. Baking feels much more refined and homey, plus you can actually make things that are healthy, and it gives you an excuse to drink tea and host fancy tea parties, not that anyone needs an excuse. :tongue:


----------



## stubborness

marr55 said:


> My apologies dearest sir, I shall use more emoji and exaggerate more for your convenience. -bows dramatically-
> 
> YOU SHALL HAVE NO SHAME FOR BAKING. I wish I could bake, dude. I can fix burgers, chicken breast, pasta, and potatoes. That is the extent of my prowess in the kitchen. Baking feels much more refined and homey, plus you can actually make things that are healthy, and it gives you an excuse to drink tea and host fancy tea parties, not that anyone needs an excuse. :tongue:


Oh why thank you kind sir. 

Me and meat have a bad relationship. Either I under cook it or over cook it. 

I should hope so, where would we be without tea parties? :wink:


----------



## marr55

stubborness said:


> Oh why thank you kind sir.
> 
> Me and meat have a bad relationship. Either I under cook it or over cook it.
> 
> I should hope so, where would we be without tea parties? :wink:


I dare say we might as well be neanderthals! Nay! I would wager even such primitive creatures would enjoy the sophistication and refinement wrought by such a paragon of tradition! Society as we know it would certainly collapse and anarchy would rein as it has before Gaia and her descendants had brought order to the chaos. 

... Too much?


----------



## stubborness

marr55 said:


> I dare say we might as well be neanderthals! Nay! I would wager even such primitive creatures would enjoy the sophistication and refinement wrought by such a paragon of tradition! Society as we know it would certainly collapse and anarchy would rein as it has before Gaia and her descendants had brought order to the chaos.
> 
> ... Too much?


No.. that is fairly fitting for how I feel without tea in the morning.


----------



## Vaka

Kito said:


> Ever have those moments that make you say to yourself "damn I am _really_ gay"?


pretty much


----------



## marr55

stubborness said:


> No.. that is fairly fitting for how I feel without tea in the morning.


HA :laughing: 
I agree, and I'd think most of this site would as well. In fact, I might make a poll to prove it 


I just realized why I recognized your avatar. Darker Than Black right? Been forever since I watched that.


----------



## Kito

stubborness said:


> Being good at cooking? I have that going for me..
> 
> Though on supposed gay things I fail at both the music and fashion categories so..


Me too... one thing I really don't like about the gay male scene is the insistence on playing extremely dull and repetitive pop music.


----------



## RetroVortex

Kito said:


> Me too... one thing I really don't like about the gay male scene is the insistence on playing extremely dull and repetitive pop music.


Yeah get some fuckin' metal on the playlist! >


----------



## Kito

RetroVortex said:


> Yeah get some fuckin' metal on the playlist! >


I wish, man, I really do. 

It's good that there's a thriving LGBT scene and all, but it's probably not for me. I guess I prefer to keep it on the down low.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

RetroVortex said:


> Yeah get some fuckin' metal on the playlist! >


Oh man. You have *no* idea how often I've fantasized about sneaking into the disc jockey area and replacing whatever bubblegum pop song of the moment is on with a bit of Cannibal Corpse or Slayer. At the worst, I'd be left standing totally alone in an abandoned building (sort of expected), and at best, I'd have weeded out all the "undesirables" (awesome).


----------



## RetroVortex

WamphyriThrall said:


> Oh man. You have *no* idea how often I've fantasized about sneaking into the disc jockey area and replacing whatever bubblegum pop song of the moment is on with a bit of Cannibal Corpse or Slayer. At the worst, I'd be left standing totally alone in an abandoned building (sort of expected), and at best, I'd have weeded out all the "undesirables" (awesome).


Well more room for headbanging the better! Thats all I can say!


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

stubborness said:


> How can you tell if your date is gay or straight? - San Jose Dating Advice | Examiner.com


That is embarrassing for humanity.


----------



## marr55

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> That is embarrassing for humanity.


I am fairly certain that article was a joke XD It was categorized under gay relationships.


----------



## RandomlyChildish

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To meet gay people here.*
*How old are you? 17*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? Gay*
*How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 13 years old.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? When people talk about lesbian couples, there supposedly has to be a top and a bottom, or one who is more masculine and more feminine. And I don't think I can categorize myself into either one of the category because my masculinity and femininity changes according to circumstance.*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Directly towards me, me. Directly towards the LGBT community in general, yes. *
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to most of my friends. Not out to parents. Plan to tell them when I am in a relationship. Because actions speak louder (and clearer) than words. *
*Do you know many LGBT people? I know a few in real life.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Nope.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? I am picky. Someone who is mature, generous, sensitive and an art appreciator. Preferably an Asian or Caucasian. Nice fingers/hands would be a plus. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Tatiana Maslany. Dianna Agron. Amber Heard. Kristen Stewart.*
*Show us your picture? Go to my profile. *


----------



## marr55

RandomlyChildish said:


> ...Plan to tell them when I am in a relationship. Because actions speak louder (and clearer) than words...


Wish I had thought of that... My mother still hopes that it's just a phase XD


----------



## stubborness

randomshoes said:


> *Show us your picture?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both of those are me.


Spikeeeee <3
And.. erm.. Buffy?


----------



## TwistedMuses

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP pretending to be an ENTP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To find people with different and exciting disposition in life.
*How old are you?* A 19 year old with a mental age of a 5 year old.
*What's your gender?* F
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual
*How long have you known your orientation?* Since 14.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Are there any for bis?
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* None. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?* Never been closeted.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Uhhh... A few? Former lesbian housemate, bisexual friends and a few gays.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Never been there, never done that.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Never been.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Not at all.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Kind of. LDR with a straight ENTJ guy for a few months. 
*What do you look for in a partner?* I am a bit picky, considering I am a no eye candy myself. Would prefer a caucasian (well, might make an exception) person with exciting ideas and outlook to things, creativity, maybe ability to make me leave my shell once in a while. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yep. It was a tad bit awkward. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Ex. Average, yet I was left frustrated due to some of his problems.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Uhh... Indie rocker Blue Stahli, Adam Lambert, P!nk, Tooji. (Pop-y)
*Show us your picture*? Are you sure you wanna experience nightmares later? Yeah? Okay.

* *


----------



## randomshoes

stubborness said:


> Spikeeeee <3
> And.. erm.. Buffy?


?? No...? That's Drusilla. She's evil. And not blonde.


----------



## randomshoes

TwistedMuses said:


> *Show us your picture*? Are you sure you wanna experience nightmares later? Yeah? Okay.
> 
> * *


Bull. You're pretty.


----------



## stubborness

randomshoes said:


> ?? No...? That's Drusilla. She's evil. And not blonde.


Ohh.. Sire of Spike. Been way too long since I have watched it.


----------



## Devrim

I had a fantastic Valentines,
Can anyone else share their stories?

Single and non-Singles welcome


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

Mzansi said:


> I had a fantastic Valentines,
> Can anyone else share their stories?
> 
> Single and non-Singles welcome


I'm single, but I had a pretty lovely Valentine's Day. I went to work and got to make kids smile and laugh (I'm a tutor)! And I got to see lots of fat, cuddly teddy bears on display. Valentine's Day makes me sappy:blushed:


----------



## Devrim

OutOfThisWorld said:


> I'm single, but I had a pretty lovely Valentine's Day. I went to work and got to make kids smile and laugh (I'm a tutor)! And I got to see lots of fat, cuddly teddy bears on display. Valentine's Day makes me sappy:blushed:


Tutors?
On Valentines day?


Now that must've been fun for them!
And I have to say that any holiday,
Is a good holiday,
Or any excuse to make a day 'different' really xD


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

Mzansi said:


> Tutors?
> On Valentines day?
> 
> 
> Now that must've been fun for them!
> And I have to say that any holiday,
> Is a good holiday,
> Or any excuse to make a day 'different' really xD


Well, it is still a school day! Even though I wished it's a national holiday...good excuse for me to stay in bed, wearing pjs and pigging out on chocolate and ice cream, while catching up on shows:tongue:

I think holidays are a great time to change up an otherwise mundane day as well. But Valentine's Day is usually either hit or miss for many people...


----------



## Devrim

OutOfThisWorld said:


> Well, it is still a school day! Even though I wished it's a national holiday...good excuse for me to stay in bed, wearing pjs and pigging out on chocolate and ice cream, while catching up on shows:tongue:
> 
> I think holidays are a great time to change up an otherwise mundane day as well. But Valentine's Day is usually either hit or miss for many people...


The more work days and school days we miss,
The better it is!
And I would say it should be a day of expressed loved,
And confident advances,
So instead of being a day for 'love',
It should be about getting yourself into situations where love could be a byproduct


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

Mzansi said:


> The more work days and school days we miss,
> The better it is!
> And I would say it should be a day of expressed loved,
> And confident advances,
> So instead of being a day for 'love',
> It should be about getting yourself into situations where love could be a byproduct


I don't know about confident advances (ISFJ, which means foreveralone.jpg:laughing, but I like the whole "getting into situations where love could be a byproduct" thing.

I certainly felt the love radiating from the cute, rowdy kids (1st - 6th) when I was with them and one kid was such a cutie pie when he got sad because I teased him that we couldn't be friends due to our horoscopes being incompatible (I'm terrible, but he was super cute with his reaction!). My boss, on the other hand, didn't like that I was so friendly and that I had to be stricter (makes sense)...

I do miss not being able to give my friends their yearly VDay chocolate goodiebag and hand-written card, but oh well..:sad:

Maybe next year, I'll get into a situation where I'm around the right demographic:blushed:


----------



## electricky

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *

ENTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *

I figured I should formally come out somewhere at least and introduce myself to the fine people of this thread. Would be awesome to talk about crushes that I could never talk about anywhere else 

*How old are you? *

24

*What's your gender? *

Female (somewhat genderfluid)

*What's your sexual orientation? *

Bi/pansexual.

*How long have you known your orientation? *

I suspected it since my early teens but I think I solidified it around age 20. I had zero known attraction to anyone prior to age 18, though looking back to those times there were still slight signs. I didn't fixate on women the way most women did. 

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *

A bit androgynous (check)
Commitment-phobic (check)
Interest in open relationships (check)
Free spirit/fun loving (check)

Attention seeking (umm, not in that way)
Insatiable (Umm...... quite the opposite!)

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *

Nope, I'm under the radar. I've had young people taunt me about looking "gay" but that's about it.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *

Eh, no. I'm not even sure that I'll ever formally come out. It's kind of a weird thing when you're "only bi" :frustrating: I don't really hide much online but I don't know that the people close to me have a clue. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I actually have reason to. 

*Do you know many LGBT people? *

Yes I have an L friend, a B friend, and know a couple in the community who are G and T  (That counts as "many" around here...)

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *

Town is too tiny/ they don't exist.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *

None close enough.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *

Yes, there is little to no chance of me voting for someone who is going to put an outright ban on same-sex marriage or is against employment equality or something. Yeah, I'm a tad personally invested in the employment thing but don't care personally for marriage. I don't know that I could handle being seriously married. That, and I kind of see marriage as like a public approval of a relationship and if my relationship happens to be of the kind that probably won't get approval then what's the point? (Yes, legal benefits. Darn legal stuffs.....)

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *

No.

*What do you look for in a partner? *

It varies a ton but... I love mystery. Long hair on men. Adorable eyes. Freeness. Relaxed. Needs to have a sense of humor (no not to tell your own jokes necessarily but to laugh at mine). Please no uptightness..... I can't have someone who gets offended easily. But someone more down to earth than me I suppose, but that I can drag along to adventures semi-enthusiastically :tongue:

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *

No :/

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *

Kissing. It was very awkward :frustrating:

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *

LOL, again, middle of nowhere.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *

I don't tend to crush on famous people but Ellen Page is..... absolutely amazing. I must admit, I was excited about the news :ninja:

*Show us your picture? *

Um, maybe I'll put it on my profile eventually or something.


----------



## hulia

Since Ellen Page came out recently, I used the opportunity to bring the news up to my mom, and came out to my parents yesterday night. I'm relieved I'm nearly 10,000 miles away from home, so they have the time to ponder over it without my presence (which could have led into some distressing conversations and unfavourable emotions exerting about), but she reacted much better than I presumed. After all, it was on a whim.

Ellen Page was the celebrity to make me first question my sexuality as a teenager, and never would have imagined she would also end up becoming my motivation to come out. Funny how things work out, eh.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Just because…
*How old are you? *36
*What's your gender? *F
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *Due to some people like @bengalcat, it’s been a long time before I could pin down my actual sexual orientation, not what others WANT me to be. From my understanding, it takes some of us a long time to figure out who we are because others want to impose arbitrary rules on what you can and can't be.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I’ve been told by a gay hair stylist that I’m a tomboy, but I guess that doesn’t necessarily count for butch. Other than that, I don’t fit into what is perceived as what a gay person is supposed to be by the general population.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Sort of. People around me refuse to believe it, or ignore my sexual orientation.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I don’t feel comfortable coming out.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I only come across one occasionally, that I know of, but only briefly.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I’ve never belonged to one, or got involved.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *It’s not something that comes to mind first and foremost.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I’ve only been sexually attracted to women, so I’m not looking to have a partner in a woman.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes, good.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Yes. It was part of the relationship…
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *I used to have the hots for Megan Fox. I still think she’s beautiful.
*Show us your picture? *Maybe later.


----------



## hayhayler

marr55 said:


> @hayhayler
> 
> Welcome, youngling.
> That's pretty much it.
> <3 Marina btw.


Oh. Hello. Wow, I replied really late. Sorry.


----------



## hayhayler

By the way when I said because I've never been in a relationship so I might just be bisexual doesn't mean I don't believe non-binary genders and think lack of gender doesn't exist. I just mean that I've has crushes on trans* people, but they were really small and I don't know those crushes in real life. I've never _really_ liked a trans* person before.


----------



## .59198

1. What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFJ

*
2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To tell people about myself (this might be the first time I'm being so open about my sexual orientation)

*
3. How old are you? *16

*
4. What's your gender? *F

*
5. What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual

*
6. How long have you known your orientation? *When I was around 14 or something? I actually thought I was a lesbian when I was 13.

*
7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I don't know much of the stereotypes, but I don't wear skirts and most of the time I'm in T-shirts and shorts. I'm quite tomboyish too.*


8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes. When I was 13, I was misunderstood by everyone for liking a female senior. One day, I was sitting alone at the hall and a friend just suddenly went up to me, pointed at me and said, "I won't make friends with a person like you!" I was dumbstruck. The misunderstanding did clear up and we became friends (little did everyone know that I actually did like the senior, of course, I don't tell everyone about my sexual orientation now)

*
9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *A few close friends (and strangers). I'd first ask whether they're homophobic or not. I'm really careful after that incident I stated above.*


10. Do you know many LGBT people?* A few. Mostly lesbians.*


11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *None.*


12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *None. It isn't a open-minded country here.*


13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *No.*


14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.

*
15. What do you look for in a partner? *I normally go for my first impression towards the other party. Then I gradually get to know him/her. I'm not really picky.*


16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.*


17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.

*
18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.

*
19. Name some famous people you have a crush on. *A Chinese actress Jiang Luxia and a famous Japanese cosplayer (alright, I know, I know), Reika Arikawa.*


20. Show us your picture? *I'll pass.*


----------



## randomshoes

@Watayo.Illusion

I've noticed a lot of people (particularly younger) in this chat come from less than accepting areas. It's strange to read posts like yours and know that I now know something about you that only your close friends know. Is it weird, being able to be more open with strangers than people you actually know?

Sorry if that's invasive; fell free to ignore me.

Anyway, welcome. 

PS That Chinese actress is really attractive..........sorry, was I doing something?


----------



## Mirjam

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?
* INTJ

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
* #YOLO o_o

*How old are you?
*16

*What's your gender? 
*Female

*What's your sexual orientation?
*Bi 

*How long have you known your orientation? *
I fell in love with a lesbian friend who I knew from a game. Well, he turned out to be a guy and we've had a relationship irl, but I just don't know. I guess I fell in love with a girl right? At least that's what I thought. I've always admired girls a little bit more than men anyway, but I can feel comfortable around a guy too.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense.
*Not really, but I like extreme sports and rock. Does that fit the stereotype?

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
*Nope, I'm only out to some friends.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
*Out to some friends. I'm afraid to tell my parents, so I'll only tell them if I meet a very special girl

*Do you know many LGBT people?
* I know quite a lot, but I don't like them tbh. Except for one girl, but she was the kind of girl that's desparate for love. So in the end I didn't like her either :').

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
*Nope.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Nopenopenope, I'd like to stay here, in my comfortzone.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*Nah not really

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
*No... Hahaaaha... Haha... Ha... ._. 

*What do you look for in a partner?
*A strong person. Not someone who's almost a man, but someone who's emotionally strong. Somebody that loves everybody unconditionally, no matter how cruel this world can be. Somebody who seems like she can carry the world, but when you get closer to them, you'll realize that they're actually very fragil, just looking for somebody to accept and understand them. Somebody who can carry _their_ burdens. 
And when you tell them you were attracted to them because of their strength, they think you're crazy for thinking they're a strong person 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
*Not with girls. I only want to have those sexual experiences if I love them very very very much.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*Yes, but... Come on guys, this is personal. I did kinda like it, but I could easily live without it. What's up with these sex questions? I'm not really into sex at all.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
*Nopenope~

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Ehhhhhh... Does Erza Scarlet count as a person? No? Oh.. Well, then I'll choose Ellen Page I guess xDD

*Show us your picture?
*No.


----------



## .59198

randomshoes said:


> @_Watayo.Illusion_
> 
> I've noticed a lot of people (particularly younger) in this chat come from less than accepting areas. It's strange to read posts like yours and know that I now know something about you that only your close friends know. Is it weird, being able to be more open with strangers than people you actually know?
> 
> Sorry if that's invasive; fell free to ignore me.
> 
> Anyway, welcome.
> 
> PS That Chinese actress is really attractive..........sorry, was I doing something?


Yes, strangely, it is more easy to open up myself in front of strangers than friends. Maybe this is because I think that strangers are going to be just a really microscopic part of my life, whereas my friends are gonna stay there with me (but it changes now, cuz I don't trust my friends all that much anyway). The thing is, I love to talk to strangers, cuz' no matter what you tell them, they'd just respond in a very normal way or not respond at all. If they do, the conversation goes on and on and when it's time to go, it's either "Let's meet again." or "Okay, bye." It's that feeling that I like, can't really express it in words. I don't think I can come out to my parents until I'm older. They'd probably think I'm delusional or watching too much anime (which is a stupid excuse, cuz I found out about my sexual orientation on my own).

Besides, I just like to talk about sex, sexual orientation and gender-related stuff, ever since I was like, 9 or something. It just interests me, in a positive way, of course. People in my country aren't that open about that kind of stuff. The other day in English class, the teacher asked us to search for some stuff relating AIDS, Down Syndrome and Tuberculosis. Our monitor was called to write about AIDS on the blackboard and he mentioned about oral sex. A girl asked what was oral sex and he rubbed it off and replaced it with "sexual intercourse". Luckily, our teacher was an open person and explained oral and anal sex to us. This kind of scenario happens here.

I just think it's a normal thing, nothing to be ashamed about, unless you go around raping or molesting people, then I suggest you go to the doctor and get your hormones fixed. Sorry for the long ramblings and it's reasonable for you to feel that way about people like me.

PS: I know right, I fell in love with her on first sight.


----------



## Swiftstar

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
Who knows. 

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
To fuck bitches and get money. I kid. I'm interested in chatting with others, though.

*How old are you?*
21

*What's your gender? *
Female, but if we're doing the whole gender spectrum shindig, I prefer to identify as neutral/non-gendered. 

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Gay OR bisexual in theory, lesbian in practice?

*How long have you known your orientation? *
I was maybe 4-5 when I fantasized about rescuing princesses while sorta LARPing, as kids kinda do. 

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense.*
Femme invisibility 8)

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
Nope!

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
Out to my friends/close family. They were supportive but didn't make a huge deal about it, which was great.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
Yes, mainly gay men and bi women.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
I tried attending my university's LGBT club. So many people were either socially inept or kept making uncomfortable jokes; I had never been more uncomfortable about my sexuality.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
I haven't been to any that I can remember.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
Somewhat, but I'm fairly indifferent to same-sex marriage. However, that's probably because I don't care much about it right now. 

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
No.

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Someone who isn't an idiot, has similar interests/life goals as me, and can help me decide on what to eat. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
Not really.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
I don't really go out often and there aren't very many LGBT specific clubs/bars in my area. When I used to live near NYC, I went out to a well known lesbian bar (Cubbyhole) for my 21st birthday and the people were really nice! 

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Amber Heard, Kiko Mizuhara, Emma Watson, Emilia Clarke, Rose Leslie, etc.

*Show us your picture?*
lolno


----------



## Opera

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To see if there are for realz other gay INTPs. Behold: I am not alone.

*How old are you?* 23

*What's your gender?* M

*What's your sexual orientation?* Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?* When I was eight, an adorable Mexican girl in my class had a huge crush on me. I liked her just fine, but started having very intense attractions toward the boy that liked her. It seemed to me like that was a pretty good indicator.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not really. I like doing stereotypical 'straight guy' things. Sports, fishing, hanging non-sexually with the boys, etc. I'm 6'5 with a more muscular build and, though I like to dress up (I lived in Milan for years as a teen), I am not androgynous in any way really. All that said, opera is my life. I'm training to be a pro opera singer. I guess that's kind of 'gay' in a way.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* My father is homophobic, but much better since I found the courage to talk to him. My brother, who still doesn't know that I'm gay, makes lots of homophobic jokes, but he'd drop it all if I just told him I was gay. He's my bestie.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* To my parents and my very best friend.

*Do you know many LGBT people?* _Many._ I am a part of the school of music at my University. If you want to find homosexuals at school, check out the theatre department and the music school.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Nope. Nope.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Nope.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* A bit. I can't lie. But I'm not blinded by it. INTP here. What makes sense makes sense regardless of emotionalities.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* I wish. There is an adorable boy I'd ask out if I was...out. But alas...

*What do you look for in a partner?* Intelligence, first and foremost. Next, they have to be articulate. In good shape. Willing to put up with my shit. Preferably tall-ish (*see above height*). I like Asian boys as long as they're not really short and mixed race kids because I am mixed race, but I have found really hot boys in every shade and nationality. They have to love music. That's a must. If they play the piano or the cello really well, I will sacrifice my body to them immediately.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* When I was far too young for that to go down. Traumatizing. Bad.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No more than some fondling that I wasn't really into because she was not equipped with man!parts. ._.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Not a shot. I'll find my boy in a library, thank you.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on:* Kacey Carrig is gorgeous. I'm also very fond of Godfrey Gao and Dwayne Johnson and have an inexplicable crush on the 'adorkables' like Andrew Garfield and Dylan O'Brien.

*Show us your picture?* Probs not friends, haha. Maybe if I stick around for longer than a minute or fully come out. In the meantime, anonymity is the name of the game.


----------



## randomshoes

@Opera

Welcome!



> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To see if there are for realz other gay INTPs. Behold: I am not alone.


Well, my best friend is gay & an INTP. He's not on this website, but still. They exist!



> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? * Not a shot. I'll find my boy in a library, thank you.


Ooh, I think I'm going to like you.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

@Opera, it's a shame that I wasn't born a gay man. Do you know how quickly I'd sell my soul to satan just to find a queer woman who loves opera/classical music as much as I do? Life is so unfair :crying::sad:. :laughing:


----------



## FX

Opera said:


> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To see if there are for realz other gay INTPs. Behold: I am not alone.


I'm a relatively-gay INTP; does that count, too? :happy:


----------



## randomshoes

Foxical said:


> I'm a relatively-gay INTP; does that count, too? :happy:


...how can you be relatively gay? Relative to what?


----------



## FX

randomshoes said:


> ...how can you be relatively gay? Relative to what?


Relative to bisexual. I'm around 4 on the Kinsey scale.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

randomshoes said:


> ...how can you be relatively gay? Relative to what?


I think he means on the gayer side of bisexual.


----------



## randomshoes

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think he means on the gayer side of bisexual.


 @Foxical
Ah. Got it.


----------



## Opera

You guys are so sweet. It is lovely to feel accepted - certainly not typical in my real life haha. Keep on keeping on y'all. And yes, opera is bawss, kingoftheamazons. Perfect stuff. I would've mentioned y'all and whatnot, but I don't know how! d8D


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Opera said:


> You guys are so sweet. It is lovely to feel accepted - certainly not typical in my real life haha. Keep on keeping on y'all. And yes, opera is bawss, kingoftheamazons. Perfect stuff. I would've mentioned y'all and whatnot, but I don't know how! d8D


To mention users all you have to do is put the "@" sign before a user's name. So for example:
@_Opera_, what is your favorite opera, and or vocal piece? And what voice range do you sing in?


----------



## Leonardic

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
ISTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
To talk about my gayness for a change

*How old are you? *
21

*What's your gender?*
M

*What's your sexual orientation? *
Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *
Since I was 10 years old.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Not into basketball, tendency to be too nice to people that it doesn't fit my appearance(people easily become suspicious, when the first impression is pure badassness). I sing out loud at home(all kinds of songs ....female pop songs too...) my brothers definitely know I'm gay. 

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
No, because I'm a big guy and I would probably be the one doing the beating and I'm still closeted.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
No, maybe on my 22nd birthday.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
A lot, I don't talk to them or friends with them tho.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
No. But I think they do good.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
No, not gonna plan to.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
not really a political type.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
No. never had been

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Smart, Confident, Articulate, Logical, Reliable, doesn't talk like a little girl, Is not squeamish (can pick up a dead rat with a straight face), Doesn't smoke, Is not an alcoholic, Faithful. Competent; has potential for success.

With looks, hmm, Hispanic descent with nice facial hair(no beards). healthy.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
No.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
No. never interested.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
No. Im scared of catching something else.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
hmm. Michael Fassbender, pure sexiness in the movie Prometheus. 

*Show us your picture?*
meh.


----------



## birdsintrees

I think I just majorly crushed on my new instructor at the gym. .... I had to share that. I didn't think my partner would have appreciated this comment. So here it is instead. She's pretty. And bossy. And pretty. I think I might go to this class a bit more often.


----------



## Sonyx

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
ISFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
To chat...?

*How old are you?*
18

*What's your gender? *
Gender neutral. Biologically Female

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Homosexual

*How long have you known your orientation? *
12-13? 

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Probably?

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
No

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
I Haven't 'come out' but I guess people just figure that i am a homosexual.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
Yes

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
Yes it was alright

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
No

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* 
I do not get involved with politics much.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
No

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Kind, patient and understanding. Affectionate as well 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
Yes. Was okay.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
No, Not of age yet 

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
*Ellen Page*

*Show us your picture?*
No thanks.


----------



## Torrnickel

_What's your personality type (MBTI)?_ 
INTJ.

_Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?_
To meet and talk to other LGBTQIA+ individuals.

_How old are you?_
Seventeen.

_What's your gender?_
Agender.

_What's your sexual orientation?_
Biromantic asexual.

_How long have you known your orientation?_
Subconsciously since I was around twelve, realised it around fourteen, didn't really figure it out until a year or so after that.

_Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? _
It's certainly possible.

_Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?_
Not directly.

_Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?_
Online, yeah, but it's usually just implied. Otherwise, no.

_Do you know many LGBT people?_
Some.

_Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?_
I helped with a video contest once and it wasn't an unpleasant experience.

_Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?_
No.

_Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?_
To some degree.

_Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?_
No.

_What do you look for in a partner?_
Intelligent. Creative. Trustworthy. Fairly articulate. Logical. Has a certain disregard of the rules.

_Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?_
No.

_Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?_
No.

_Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?_
I'm not of age yet, so...

_Name some famous people you have a crush on._
No one, really, but Emma Watson's pretty awesome.

_Show us your picture?_
Eh...no.


----------



## Melogene

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
INFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
To know other gay people here.

*How old are you?*
20

*What's your gender?*
M

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?*
Probably since I was 9 years old.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
I don't know. I'm slim. Working out. I'm not feminine but I act like one sometimes to joke around my family and close friends. I'm into stylish clothes. Acoustic guitar. Archery. Swimming. Non-fictions. Writing.

*Have you experienced any **** or transphobia?*
I don't know, I don't treat any negativity or mistreatment as stab to my sexual orientation.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
Out since then I was growing up. My family is quite accepting like it's normal except my conventional grandmother.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
A lot of them, mostly from my colleagues.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
Nope. I think they are necessary.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
Not yet.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Yes.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
No.

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Loyal. Decent. Educated. Sensitive. Independent. Intelligent.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
Almost.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
No.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
No.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Darren Criss.

*Show us your picture.*
That's me on my avatar. I don't know when I will post actual ones.


----------



## lethal lava land

Melogene said:


> *What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
> INFP
> 
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
> To know other gay people here.
> 
> *How old are you?*
> 20
> 
> *What's your gender?*
> M
> 
> *What's your sexual orientation?*
> Gay
> 
> *How long have you known your orientation?*
> Probably since I was 9 years old.
> 
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
> I don't know. I'm slim. Working out. I'm not feminine but I act like one sometimes to joke around my family and close friends. I'm into stylish clothes. Acoustic guitar. Archery. Swimming. Non-fictions. Writing.
> 
> *Have you experienced any **** or transphobia?*
> I don't know, I don't treat any negativity or mistreatment as stab to my sexual orientation.
> 
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
> Out since then I was growing up. My family is quite accepting like it's normal except my conventional grandmother.
> 
> *Do you know many LGBT people?*
> A lot of them, mostly from my colleagues.
> 
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
> Nope. I think they are necessary.
> 
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
> Not yet.
> 
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
> Yes.
> 
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
> No.
> 
> *What do you look for in a partner?*
> Loyal. Decent. Educated. Sensitive. Independent. Intelligent.
> 
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
> Almost.
> 
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
> No.
> 
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
> No.
> 
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
> Darren Criss.
> 
> *Show us your picture.*
> That's me on my avatar. I don't know when I will post actual ones.


Welcome to the boards. Also, totally seconded on Darren Criss..he's so dreamy. :3


----------



## Botanace

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENTP*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
*How old are you? 17*
*What's your gender? F*
*What's your sexual orientation? Bi

*
*How long have you known your orientation? 6th grade, in middle school I went through the homophobic phase then in freshman year I tolerated it, 10th grade I accepted it, junior year I started getting into the scene and now I am fully ok with it and screw others who **aren't

*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? No, screw stereotypes although since I do like "typical" bi/les things people say "thats so gay" and I am amused by it.

*
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Bisexual erasure is a thing

*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I have it on Facebook and don't hide it from people I am interested and never hesitate to respond "yeah I am bi" so 100% out although I don't think my dad knows, he wouldnt aprove anyways. I have been out to close friends since 10th grade, but really only decided going public in 11th.

*
*Do you know many LGBT people? I know a few in real life. I have a good gaydar and sometimes get bored and flirt with them. My best friends are bi and all of my friends have to be supportive of the LGBT communty except for the trollers. I live right next to DC which is pretty gay

*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? I tried my GSA, it wasn't my scene so I stopped coming to the meetings. Pride parade was fun!

*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat

*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No, just recently went through a break up.

*
*What do you look for in a partners? Playfulness, intelligence, a sense of adventure, preferably same interests, someone who doesn't mind being spoiled, pretty eyes, dark hair, nice conversation, enjoys when I am spontaneous, doesn't make a big mess, can enjoy watching movies, doesn't pressure me to do things, when we go to a party they don't stick with me and they do their own thing but I can trust them

*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Good*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Good

*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Meh too lazy

*
*Show us your picture? See avatar*


----------



## trickytricky

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
ISFP

*Is their anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
Honestly, just to meet other gays that don't go to my school. Because those people suck.

*How old are you?*
16

*What's your gender?*
Male

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?*
Literally no clue. It was such a gradual process. I was straight, then bi, then gay. lol

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
Yeah. I have a great fashion sense and I'm very artsy. I'm CRAZY emotional. Apparently I also have a raging case of gay voice. I don't really pay attention though. But I'm also really into sports, and used to play before I was outed.

*Have you experienced homophobia?*
Oh hell yeah. Everyday of my existence.

*Are you out?*
Yes, to everyone expect my extended family.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
I only know the 3 that go to my school. I hate them all. Like a lot.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
I'm the president of my school's GSA and I usually go to pride. It's pretty rad.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
uhhhh...look above.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically*
Oh hell yes. It was the Democratic Party stance on LGBT issues that got me into being liberal. Now it's one of my biggest passions.

*Are you in a relationship?*
Nah. Far too insecure and crazy for that right now.

*What do you look for in partners?*
Someone who is humble, but also knows how to be a leader and make decisions. I also like to feel secure, protected, and supported in my dreams.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
My virginity is way too important to me to waste. I haven't met the person yet.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Ew.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
underage ftw

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
The Franco brothers (HOLY CHRIST)

*Show us your picture?*
.......or nah?


----------



## Swiftstar

I know that there's an online dating thread elsewhere on this sub, but has anyone here had any luck with dating websites or apps like OkCupid, Tinder, etc.? Care to share your experiences?


----------



## Madam

Swiftstar said:


> I know that there's an online dating thread elsewhere on this sub, but has anyone here had any luck with dating websites or apps like OkCupid, Tinder, etc.? Care to share your experiences?


Yes. Very good experience. If you're interested in women - you'll do fine. If you want to find a man there, according to what I've read (and I've read lots, it's very funny) - it's going to be tough. Well, generally speaking of course. I've heard some horrible stories from women who were meeting other women from the Internet, but if you know what you like and are good at figuring out people's characters just from talking online with them, then you should have no problems.


----------



## Swiftstar

Madam said:


> Yes. Very good experience. If you're interested in women - you'll do fine. If you want to find a man there, according to what I've read (and I've read lots, it's very funny) - it's going to be tough. Well, generally speaking of course. I've heard some horrible stories from women who were meeting other women from the Internet, but if you know what you like and are good at figuring out people's characters just from talking online with them, then you should have no problems.


The thing is, I'm pretty active on okcupid and send messages if someone (exclusively looking for women) catches my interest... the problem is generally that these people live kind of far, so my chances automatically decrease for a reply back alone. I've talked to interesting people from there but never actually met up with anyone out of poor luck or circumstances -- there was one awkward experience I had where I almost literally ran into someone who I stopped messaging in school. So yup.

So yeah, my main issue is being in an area where no one around me catches my interest, but at least I'll be moving soon.


----------



## lethal lava land

I had a pretty good experience on OKcupid. I didn't really use it a lot, honestly, I updated my profile now and then, but since I ended up meeting my boyfriend of 2 years on there, I have positive memories of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FX

So now I'm not sure whether I identify as male or as agender.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Foxical Paradox said:


> So now I'm not sure whether I identify as male or as agender.


If you wanted to talk to someone who is agender feel free to hit me up


----------



## FX

lolthevoidlol said:


> If you wanted to talk to someone who is agender feel free to hit me up


I'll try to keep that in mind if I ever feel like discussing it further (which I most likely will at some point).


----------



## Morfy

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
INFP

*Is their anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
Because idk

*How old are you?*
20

*What's your gender?*
Male

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Bisexual

*How long have you known your orientation?*
Idk? Like 13? When i became interested in sex in general?

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
I don't even think there are any bisexual-related stereotypes...

*Have you experienced homophobia?*
Not directly, no.

*Are you out?*
To my closes friends, and online friends.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
Mainly online

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
No i haven't yet

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they*?
Nopes.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically*
A tiny bit

*Are you in a relationship?*
Nopes

*What do you look for in partners?*
I wish i had the answer to that question lol. I literally have no idea

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
Nopes

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Ye, it was pretty good

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
I haven't yet, but i kind of want to try it?

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Uhh, i crush more on fictional characters than on famous people really

*Show us your picture?*
1. too lazy
2. no


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> *Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
> Uhh, i crush more on fictional characters than on famous people really


Same here.


----------



## FX

Is it just me, or does the Q part of LGBTQ usually get the short end of the stick? =/


----------



## Morfy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Is it just me, or does the Q part of LGBTQ usually get the short end of the stick? =/


Yea, labels are kinda meh though anyway. so who cares


----------



## Torrnickel

Foxical Paradox said:


> Is it just me, or does the Q part of LGBTQ usually get the short end of the stick? =/


Yeah, it does. Not as much as the IA (as in LGBTQIA+) parts though.


----------



## Devrim

Foxical Paradox said:


> Is it just me, or does the Q part of LGBTQ usually get the short end of the stick? =/





Morfinyon said:


> Yea, labels are kinda meh though anyway. so who cares





Torrnickel said:


> Yeah, it does. Not as much as the IA (as in LGBTQIA+) parts though.


I don't see for the need of so many different parts to the acronym,
One of these days it's going to be about 15 pages long,
There are simply too many labels being made,
And too little action being taken.

It's like a hydra.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Foxical Paradox said:


> Is it just me, or does the Q part of LGBTQ usually get the short end of the stick? =/


I've always thought anything outside of the G got the short end of the stick... with visibility varying on the group.


----------



## Torrnickel

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've always thought anything outside of the G got the short end of the stick... with visibility varying on the group.


I agree, but individuals of the LBT parts at least appear in mainstream media on occasion. Anyone outside of that is practically invisible.


----------



## Devrim

Torrnickel said:


> I agree, but individuals of the LBT parts at least appear in mainstream media on occasion. Anyone outside of that is practically invisible.


I don't see why mainstream media would 'have' to do so,
As such roles and 'Q' characters are not always easily relateable to the vast majority of people,
Therefore they don't 'sell' in media.

One step at a time.


----------



## Torrnickel

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I don't see why mainstream media would 'have' to do so,
> As such roles and 'Q' characters are not always easily relateable to the vast majority of people,
> Therefore they don't 'sell' in media.
> 
> One step at a time.


They technically don't 'have' to, but it would certainly be nice if they did. Business isn't about that, though.
On a related note, the vast majority of people aren't white, yet here we are because they usually 'sell' anyway.


----------



## Devrim

Torrnickel said:


> They technically don't 'have' to, but it would certainly be nice if they did. Business isn't about that, though.
> On a related note, the vast majority of people aren't white, yet here we are because they usually 'sell' anyway.


The main market that consumes Hollywood movies are white,
Thus why Bollywood is mostly Indian or South East Asian,
And Nollywood is Black.

Depends on the market you're shooting for,
In your post I guess you assume Hollywood and US movies(Even European ones) are what drives the world,
That is not the case as both Bollywood and Nollywood have eclipsed Hollywood,
Not including the smaller movies and series in countries.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Torrnickel said:


> I agree, but individuals of the LBT parts at least appear in mainstream media on occasion. Anyone outside of that is practically invisible.


Definitely. I have asexual friends, for example, and the ignorance surrounding that entire spectrum is simply unbelievable. Then again, we live in a world where people still think homosexuality is a "choice". One guy online even told me he thought the "increase" in "gays" was due to people in big cities being bored and with nothing better to do...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Foxical Paradox said:


> Is it just me, or does the Q part of LGBTQ usually get the short end of the stick? =/


"Q" shouldn't even be in there to begin with because it is not an orientation (or a predisposition of any kind).

in fact, I'll go a bit further. I think we should ditch the "T" too and just go with "LGB". not that transgender issues aren't important, but gay/lesbian/bisexual issues are issues of sexual orientation; transgender issues are issues of identity.


----------



## FX

Swordsman of Mana said:


> "Q" shouldn't even be in there to begin with because it is not an orientation (or a predisposition of any kind).
> 
> in fact, I'll go a bit further. I think we should ditch the "T" too and just go with "LGB". not that transgender issues aren't important, but gay/lesbian/bisexual issues are issues of sexual orientation; transgender issues are issues of identity.


Hm, interesting perspective. I can see where you're heading with that.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Foxical Paradox said:


> Hm, interesting perspective. I can see where you're heading with that.


of course, if you're "questioning", I can help you determine that :wink:


----------



## FX

Swordsman of Mana said:


> of course, if you're "questioning", I can help you determine that :wink:


It's okay. I'll be sure to ask if I ever feel the need, though. <3


----------



## Tzara

Ok, so how further ahead do you need to be in Kinsey to be Bi?


----------



## FX

Tzara said:


> Ok, so how further ahead do you need to be in Kinsey to be Bi?


I dunno. I kind of figured that it's a bit subjective, seeing that the Kinsey scale is kind of subjective in of itself. Personally, I consider anywhere from around 2-4 as bi.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Tzara said:


> Ok, so how further ahead do you need to be in Kinsey to be Bi?


Theoretically, anything that isn't besides a perfect Kinsey 0 or 6. In reality, it's more common for Kinsey 2-4 to describe themselves as such, but this doesn't take into account those who experience shifts or prefer not to assign their sexuality a number.


----------



## Tzara

WamphyriThrall said:


> but this doesn't take into account those who experience shifts or prefer not to assign their sexuality a number.


Naa, I'm pretty sure Im a 1.5-2'ish number. And I'm pretty stable.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Tzara said:


> Naa, I'm pretty sure Im a 1.5-2'ish number. And I'm pretty stable.


Interesting. I'm a 3, but prefer more masculine qualities in women, and feminine qualities in men, as well as those outside the gender binary, so assigning a number to it gets messy at times. Some have argued that pansexuality would be better suited for my orientation, but I prefer bisexual, for some reason.

Maybe because it's easier to explain, I've called myself that longer, and there seems to be more unity and history behind the term. It's easier for me to relate with fellow multisexuals, whether queer, poly, pan, etc. at the end of the day, and can't stand when bisexuals say they're the same thing.


----------



## Tzara

WamphyriThrall said:


> Maybe because it's easier to explain


Definitely this. Its a lot more easier than trying to explain.


----------



## Obedear

WamphyriThrall said:


> Interesting. I'm a 3, but prefer more masculine qualities in women, and feminine qualities in men, as well as those outside the gender binary, so assigning a number to it gets messy at times. Some have argued that pansexuality would be better suited for my orientation, but I prefer bisexual, for some reason.
> 
> Maybe because it's easier to explain, I've called myself that longer, and there seems to be more unity and history behind the term. It's easier for me to relate with fellow multisexuals, whether queer, poly, pan, etc. at the end of the day, and can't stand when bisexuals say they're the same thing.


I can relate to this. I identify more with the definition of pansexual, but I describe myself as bisexual because it's just easier in day to day life. On the other hand, pansexual has less of a stigma, probably largely because it is more obscure.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

I describe myself as pan because it communicates more clearly to the people for whom it means something and if someone gives me the "buh?" face it's easy enough to just go "basically bisexual" and they go "oooooooh. k."


----------



## HandiAce

[No message]


----------



## marr55

Yes. We'll beat you savagely, probably with large clubs, and then take you back to the cave for mating.


----------



## Morfy

How hard do you guys think it is for a not that attractive guy to find a date in the LGBT scene?


----------



## JoanCrawford

Morfinyon said:


> How hard do you guys think it is for a not that attractive guy to find a date in the LGBT scene?


There's at least one person out there that finds you attractive- straight or gay. Trust me, the only people who usually tell me I'm pretty are my friends and family. :crying: Yet people still ask me out. (most of them are assholes)


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> How hard do you guys think it is for a not that attractive guy to find a date in the LGBT scene?


No idea. Though I know of fairly unattractive (at least by my standards) people within the scene that have gotten laid, so it's easily within the realm of possibility for a not-so-attractive guy to get a date.


----------



## Hartbits

Morfinyon said:


> How hard do you guys think it is for a not that attractive guy to find a date in the LGBT scene?


Just like with not-that-attractive straight people: you have to make it up with your personality!


----------



## aendern

Morfinyon said:


> How hard do you guys think it is for a not that attractive guy to find a date in the LGBT scene?


My roommate is very unattractive physically and personality-wise.

He has sex almost weekly (in our apartment LOL -- he may be having it more often than that, but at least once a week he brings home a different guy); it's fucking insane.

If you are a male and you want to have sex with other males, all you need do is ask and you will have no trouble finding what you're looking for. So many LGBT males are sluts.

edit:

And no doubt, while I may find every single aspect of my roommate extremely repulsive, I am 100% positive that other men find him attractive because they sleep with him on the regular. :laughing:


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Morfinyon said:


> How hard do you guys think it is for a not that attractive guy to find a date in the LGBT scene?


*assuming you're a dude seeking dudes*

Think about it like marketing. If you're not conventionally attractive you're still attractive to someone who likes your type, and for every type there's a population who prefers it. Too skinny? You're a twink. Too chubby? You're a cub. Too old? You're a daddy. Go forth and find the twink/cub/daddy lovers.


----------



## Kyandigaru

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Usually if they fall for you,
> Their need for other sexual partners,
> Regardless of gender,
> Diminishes,
> Go for it!


Im not scared of him sleeping with other men while dating me. In fact, i think i would be open to it. I just want to know if i am up for it OR, if its one of those things that's best left as a fantasy. 
I get turned on by SOME men being together, but not the flamboyant ones. i like my men masculine.... Where the hell are they hiding?


----------



## Entropic

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I don't know how some of this helps anyones cause,
> Too many labels for something that SHOULD be simple,
> Your post alone is complicating it all,
> There isn't a need for a 'crash course' on the matter.


What? I don't think you even understood my post.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To meet people...
*How old are you?* 20
*What's your gender?* Male
*What's your sexual orientation?* Gay
*How long have you known your orientation?* Gosh...since 15? I think about then
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not really? I like fashion and hockey and music (mostly punk rock)
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Not really, even thought my family is religious, they understand somewhat. I've never met someone abusive if that's what you're asking. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Well, I told my parents and family but they dismissed it as a phase...As for my close friends, they know.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* I know plenty.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* No. I tried but I felt uninvited and ultimately, uncomfortable so I never returned
*Have you been to any LGBT events?* Nope. I think i'd feel really uncomfortable because that would make me very weary of people's intentions and whatnot....
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Not really.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Nope.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Well, I ideally would like a partner who not only is intellectually stimulating, but also understand my random thoughts. I'm kinda on the fence about a guy who's romantic. I have a thing for guys with tattoos and a thing for gingers. As for the rest, well the rest is left to sort itself out.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yeah. Both good and bad. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* God no.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Hmmm...Parker Hurley, Noah Mills, Tristan Burnett, Andre Klitzke, and Marc Goldfinger. 
*Show us your picture?*


----------



## Morfy

I'm surprised by how many people have had sexual experiences in this thread  Most of my friends still haven't owo


----------



## Melogene

_Random worldwide trends in Twitter earlier came from this._

John Raspado is the first grand winner of I Am Pogay!

John Raspado, a wildcard entry, from Baguio City, bested 22 other contestants during the grand finals of It’s Showtime I Am Pogay on Saturday, May 10, 2014.

During the Question and Answer portion, Raspado was asked to relate the meaning of the ‘blank image’ shown to him in real life. He said the image “symbolizes rebirth” and “a white canvas to draw and paint one’s life.”

John Raspado was awarded with plaque and cash prize of P300,000. He also won the Manly-looking “Bruskoday” Award.

Other winners are Christian Laxamana, 1st Runner-Up; Oreo Gajasan, 2nd Runner-Up; Peter Sycris Brown and Ton Villaruel, 3rd Runners-Up.

I Am Pogay is the second LGBT-themed pageant/contest of It’s Showtime (popular noontime show in the Philippines). The segment was launched in October last year.

by Zeibiz


----------



## Kyandigaru

@_Morfinyon_ you're gay or bi?


----------



## FX

It occurred to me that I'm probably gay and not bi as I previously thought, so I updated my profile.


----------



## Tzara

Foxical Paradox said:


> It occurred to me that I'm probably gay and not bi as I previously thought, so I updated my profile.


How can you not know that?


----------



## FX

Tzara said:


> How can you not know that?


I personally define bisexual as having a particular threshold of attraction to both genders. From recent events, it occurred to me that the extent to which I'm straight probably does not fall within that threshold. I'm upping my Kinsey score from 4 to 5 as a result.

I should also add that denial can go a very long way. =P


----------



## FX

@Tzara: On top of that, I have a fairly low sex drive and it can be difficult for me to detect moments of arousal.


----------



## Tzara

Foxical Paradox said:


> I personally define bisexual as having a particular threshold of attraction to both genders. From recent events, it occurred to me that the extent to which I'm straight probably does not fall within that threshold. I'm upping my Kinsey score from 4 to 5 as a result.


I dont know why but I was moving with the assumption that you went from 3 to 6.


----------



## Morfy

Kyandigaru said:


> @_Morfinyon_ you're gay or bi?


Uh I'm bi why?


----------



## Kyandigaru

@Morfinyon just a question. a conversation.. you like extra feminine women and masculine men or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Morfy

Kyandigaru said:


> @Morfinyon just a question. a conversation.. you like extra feminine women and masculine men or it doesn't matter?


Hmm it doesn't really matter that much. I prefer slightly more feminine women and slightly more masculine men though i suppose?


----------



## Kyandigaru

@Morfinyon Me too. I like feminine women and masculine men. However, I can't seem to fine a masculine bisexual man nowhere. I envy women who find bisexual men with ease.


----------



## Morfy

Kyandigaru said:


> @Morfinyon Me too. I like feminine women and masculine men. However, I can't seem to fine a masculine bisexual man nowhere. I envy women who find bisexual men with ease.


Hmm, I don't know that many bisexual men actually. Only one and he isn't really masculine either =D


----------



## Kyandigaru

@Morfinyon sucks. I have this fantasy that wont go nowhere.


----------



## Morfy

Kyandigaru said:


> @Morfinyon sucks. I have this fantasy that wont go nowhere.


Well, I bet there are masculine bisexual men lol. They are probably just hard to find ;x


----------



## Entropic

Morfinyon said:


> I'm surprised by how many people have had sexual experiences in this thread  Most of my friends still haven't owo


Age makes a big difference. Not everyone in this thread is gen Y you know


----------



## Morfy

ephemereality said:


> Age makes a big difference. Not everyone in this thread is gen Y you know


True owo


----------



## Doll

"You're too pretty to be a lesbian" just makes me want to punch you in the face.


----------



## Choice

littleballofgaySource: 





_*Eurovision Song Contest 2014*_
​


----------



## FX

Choice said:


>


Some people. :bored:


----------



## Devrim

We should have a Mini-Vote for 'Top LGBTQ* Member' on here,
I think It'd be fun,
Then we could decorate them with colorful rainbows 

I'm not going to stir shit hurrrrr,
But I'm going to be putting my vote in for @Choice


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Choice said:


> littleballofgaySource:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Eurovision Song Contest 2014*_
> ​


Implying that it always wasn't.

(I'm being sarcastic, it's actually a great step for Europe to overlook looks and let her win. However, I still don't give two shits about Eurovision)


----------



## SouthernSaxon

[No message]


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SouthernSaxon said:


> A pro lesbian user who threatens violence towards someone who disagrees with her gets thanks...I'm sure that if things were reversed and I made a comment like that, the response would be a whole lot different.
> 
> Funny how it works, isn't it? I'm beginning to notice a few trends.


Honestly, I'm okay if you tell you want to punch a girl in the face because she says you're too pretty to be homosexual or bisexual or transsexual or whatever. It doesn't mean you'll, it just means you're really angry and could do that, but I hope you're grown enough to realized that is not worth it your energy.


----------



## SouthernSaxon

Aya the Whaler said:


> Honestly, I'm okay if you tell you want to punch a girl in the face because she says you're too pretty to be homosexual or bisexual or transsexual or whatever. It doesn't mean you'll, it just means you're really angry and could do that, but I hope you're grown enough to realized that is not worth it your energy.


That's not really my point, though I should add that you should have the discipline to let people's comments wash over you, or deflect it in some way. Be stronger than that. If you throw a punch at someone, it's your fault for starting the fight. 

People who get offended easily just...infuriate me. This culture we've allowed to grow respecting people's supposed feelings whatever is crippling, and it leads to political censorship. One day it will affect everybody.


----------



## SouthernSaxon

Aya the Whaler said:


> Honestly, I'm okay if you tell you want to punch a girl in the face because she says you're too pretty to be homosexual or bisexual or transsexual or whatever. It doesn't mean you'll, it just means you're really angry and could do that, but I hope you're grown enough to realized that is not worth it your energy.


Anyway I better hit the sack, have a good morning :wink:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SouthernSaxon said:


> That's not really my point, though I should add that you should have the discipline to let people's comments wash over you, or deflect it in some way. Be stronger than that. If you throw a punch at someone, it's your fault for starting the fight.
> 
> People who get offended easily just...infuriate me. This culture we've allowed to grow respecting people's supposed feelings whatever is crippling, and it leads to political censorship. One day it will affect everybody.


I'm aware that if I punch I started the fight and the other person is able to defend him/herself. If they don't hit me because of my gender I'll be disappointed, we're in a society that is pro-equality yet hitting women in self-defense still isn't okay, but against men is totally okay and it's even celebrated in public.

I can understand what you mean. People get easily insulted by the LGBT community, too. It's equally bad.



> Anyway I better hit the sack, have a good morning


Good night!


----------



## Choice

SouthernSaxon said:


> A pro lesbian user who threatens violence towards someone who disagrees with her lifestyle gets thanks. You're such tolerant people aren't you. It's so easy to criticise the nationalists, the Christians, whoever it is today, but turn a blind eye to your own.
> 
> Funny how this works, isn't it? I'm beginning to notice a few trends.


Hello.

When I read that post, my impression was that she was just simply complaining / venting / expressing anger.

I agree that punching someone for saying something like that still wouldn't have been right.
If she'd said that she'd have punched them instead of merely wanting to, I'd have been alarmed.
@Doll, someone has been disturbed by your mention of violence. If you've got free time, care to calm them down?


----------



## Devrim

SouthernSaxon said:


> A pro lesbian user who threatens violence towards someone who disagrees with her lifestyle gets thanks. You're such tolerant people aren't you. It's so easy to criticise the nationalists, the Christians, whoever it is today, but turn a blind eye to your own.
> 
> Funny how this works, isn't it? I'm beginning to notice a few trends.


There isn't a trend apart from you acting like a victim,
And coming onto an 'LGBT Chat',
I've never heard someone scream 'Peanus is great' and blow themselves up in the name of being gay,
And I've never met a gay person who uses The Cosmopolitan' to substantiate racist ideologies.

Oh and bring your naivety else where,
You can't be 'Pro-Lesbian' and adopt 'Lesbian' traits,
You're born this way,
To quote a controversial star.

P.S To other LGBT users,
Yes I was exaggerating and using Stereotypes to prove my point


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> There isn't a trend apart from you acting like a victim,
> And coming onto an 'LGBT Chat',
> I've never heard someone scream 'Peanus is great' and blow themselves up in the name of being gay,
> And I've never met a gay person who uses The Cosmopolitan' to substantiate racist ideologies.
> 
> Oh and bring your naivety else where,
> You can't be 'Pro-Lesbian' and adopt 'Lesbian' traits,
> You're born this way,
> To quote a controversial star.
> 
> P.S To other LGBT users,
> Yes I was exaggerating and using Stereotypes to prove my point


Either my dyslexia has gone REALLY bad or maybe I'm just stupid, but I can't understand jackshit of what you're saying here.


----------



## Doll

SouthernSaxon said:


> A pro lesbian user who threatens violence towards someone who disagrees with her lifestyle gets thanks.


Wut. Did you really take that literally? It's tongue in cheek humor. And what is a pro-lesbian? Is that like I'm FOR lesbians? Or are you saying I'm a professional lesbian?



> You're such tolerant people aren't you. It's so easy to criticise the nationalists, the Christians, whoever it is today, but turn a blind eye to your own.


The only thing I was criticizing in that post was the idea that being gay had to do with looks and/or appearance.



Choice said:


> When I read that post, my impression was that she was just simply complaining / venting / expressing anger.


^
This.



> I agree that punching someone for saying something like that still wouldn't have been right.
> If she'd said that she'd have punched them instead of merely wanting to, I'd have been alarmed.


Rest assured, that person is punch-free and still working in my office.



> @_Doll_, someone has been disturbed by your mention of violence. If you've got free time, care to calm them down?


He's a user following me from another thread where we disagreed. 

Normally I might be more prone to explaining myself and breaking down the point that I'm not going to literally _punch someone in the face_, but this is a personal dislike this user has toward me and has nothing to do with what I put in the OP. 

This user has no reason to attack this one point I made in an LGBT thread and turn it into a controversy, _other _than our conflict that occurred elsewhere on this forum. Of course it's possible he "stumbled" across my post a mere few hours after our discussion, but that is somewhat unlikely.

@_SouthernSaxon_ - Please don't tell me you live in the South - if you want to follow me around the forum and nitpick my posts, go right ahead, but the conduct won't go unreported to a moderator.


----------



## Devrim

Aya the Whaler said:


> Either my dyslexia has gone REALLY bad or maybe I'm just stupid, but I can't understand jackshit of what you're saying here.


Just a rant


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Just a rant


I didn't even understand what you were ranting about lol


----------



## Devrim

Aya the Whaler said:


> I didn't even understand what you were ranting about lol


How conceited SouthernSaxon was being, 
He's not a savoury character.


----------



## FX

Um, perhaps we should try to lighten up the mood here again? I get that people aren't pleased with what just happened, because I'm certainly not, but I feel like there's no use brooding over it unless it keeps happening.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> How conceited SouthernSaxon was being,
> He's not a savoury character.


My brain must be stupid not to understand things in poem form...


----------



## Siggy

*Hey gang

lets stay on topic please

thanks*


----------



## FX

What do you guys think is the most polite way to ask a guy if he's into other guys? I ask this because I'm thinking of possibly trying to find a date, but I realize that most guys are straight. Should I opt for a more passive approach and wear a rainbow bracelet or something, hoping that someone will approach me? =/


----------



## Morfy

FPx said:


> What do you guys think is the most polite way to ask a guy if he's into other guys? I ask this because I'm thinking of possibly trying to find a date, but I realize that most guys are straight. Should I opt for a more passive approach and wear a rainbow bracelet or something, hoping that someone will approach me? =/


Hahaha, damn that rainbow bracelet idea is adorable and might actually work =D. Uh are there any gay bars for students or something? Or places? That might make it easier owo.


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> Hahaha, damn that rainbow bracelet idea is adorable and might actually work =D.


I mean, I kind of figured it'd be a good way of signaling to other people.



> Uh are there any gay bars for students or something? Or places? That might make it easier owo.


Not that I know of, but I may look into it.


----------



## Morfy

FPx said:


> I mean, I kind of figured it'd be a good way of signaling to other people.


Do you mind if I borrow that idea? :3


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> Do you mind if I borrow that idea? :3


Not at all. I'd actually heard it from somewhere else, so feel free.


----------



## Morfy

FPx said:


> Not at all. I'd actually heard it from somewhere else, so feel free.


yey :3


----------



## aendern

Doll said:


> Or are you saying I'm a professional lesbian?


I'm crying.



FPx said:


> What do you guys think is the most polite way to ask a guy if he's into other guys? I ask this because I'm thinking of possibly trying to find a date, but I realize that most guys are straight. Should I opt for a more passive approach and wear a rainbow bracelet or something, hoping that someone will approach me? =/


I think the best way is asking "what is your sexuality?"

Because asking, "Do you like men?" or "Are you gay?" in a way sort of implies that you made an assumption about him... and if that assumption turned out to be wrong.. it might be annoying to him?

"What is your sexuality" doesn't imply any assumptions about his sexuality per se.. although one could argue that you would never ask a person who you assumed to be straight "what is your sexuality"

on the other hand, you probably would never ask a person who was obviously gay "what is your sexuality" so the argument goes both ways.

I think asking an open-ended question like "what is" rather than "are you" is a lot better because then you're not putting him into a box.

On the other hand, the passive approach might work if you surround yourself with a bunch of extroverts.


----------



## FX

emberfly said:


> I think the best way is asking "what is your sexuality?"
> 
> Because asking, "Do you like men?" or "Are you gay?" in a way sort of implies that you made an assumption about him... and if that assumption turned out to be wrong.. it might be annoying to him?
> 
> "What is your sexuality" doesn't imply any assumptions about his sexuality per se.. although one could argue that you would never ask a person who you assumed to be straight "what is your sexuality"
> 
> on the other hand, you probably would never ask a person who was obviously gay "what is your sexuality" so the argument goes both ways.
> 
> I think asking an open-ended question like "what is" rather than "are you" is a lot better because then you're not putting him into a box.
> 
> On the other hand, the passive approach might work if you surround yourself with a bunch of extroverts.


Thank you. That makes sense... I personally wouldn't want assumptions made about me in that manner; more than once, I've had to clarify that I'm open to the idea of getting a boyfriend. It's only natural to assume that other people would feel the same way, though you're right in that it's kind of situational.


----------



## coronule

"What is your sexuality?" always seemed like the most polite option to me because, like others have said, it makes the least assumptions. "Are you gay?" is way too blunt and excludes other identities, i.e. asexual, bisexual, etc.

If they turn out to be straight, they really shouldn't be offended to be asked about it anyway. ooh, someone DARE assume I am not THE heterosexual? relax.


----------



## Devrim

coronule said:


> "What is your sexuality?" always seemed like the most polite option to me because, like others have said, it makes the least assumptions. "Are you gay?" is way too blunt and excludes other identities, i.e. asexual, bisexual, etc.
> 
> If they turn out to be straight, they really shouldn't be offended to be asked about it anyway. ooh, someone DARE assume I am not THE heterosexual? relax.


I just ask who they'd date,
Or who they'd like to bang 

Leaves the whole thing up to their discretion without making it unneededly awksies xD


----------



## lethal lava land

I liked that for "awksies" alone. But I also agree with the sentiment XD


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> I liked that for "awksies" alone. But I also agree with the sentiment XD


I didn't know you were INFJ :O
Not that it's something bad or anything,
But I don't remember ever checking your type!


----------



## lethal lava land

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I didn't know you were INFJ :O
> Not that it's something bad or anything,
> But I don't remember ever checking your type!


Wait what? I'm not, I am an FJ, but I'm of the ES persuasion


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> Wait what? I'm not, I am an FJ, but I'm of the ES persuasion


You're confusing me is what you're doing xD


----------



## lethal lava land

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> You're confusing me is what you're doing xD


Not intentional  but to be fair you were confusing me, too!


----------



## Sixty Nein

FPx said:


> What do you guys think is the most polite way to ask a guy if he's into other guys? I ask this because I'm thinking of possibly trying to find a date, but I realize that most guys are straight. Should I opt for a more passive approach and wear a rainbow bracelet or something, hoping that someone will approach me? =/


You ask him if he is into guys whenever you see a bunch of guys together. Like make it a jape or something so if he's offended, you can just role it off as a joke?

I unno how to be a polite person though so it's probably best that you don't listen to me.


----------



## FX

Sixty Nein said:


> You ask him if he is into guys whenever you see a bunch of guys together. Like make it a jape or something so if he's offended, you can just role it off as a joke?
> 
> I dunno how to be a polite person though so it's probably best that you don't listen to me.


It's okay. Thanks for your feedback, anyway. :tongue:


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

Sixty Nein said:


> You ask him if he is into guys whenever you see a bunch of guys together. Like make it a jape or something so if he's offended, you can just role it off as a joke?
> 
> I unno how to be a polite person though so it's probably best that you don't listen to me.


I thought of a group of guys changing in the locker rooms and one of them being like "Soooo, who's gay here? :wink:". The results might be interesting.


----------



## Doll

Confusing admiration with attraction?

Hi!

I've noticed I do this, and I'm wondering if any of you have ever wondered the same. I used to think that I greatly admired someone - to the point of emulation - but it didn't mean I was attracted to them. It meant I _wanted to be_ them.

For me, it ended up that my first girlfriend was someone I greatly admired and then, as I gradually became more comfortable with myself and who I was, I was able to separate that quality from physical and emotional attraction in someone else (who is not like me at all). It's almost like I mistook that closeness to something more than it was, or used it as an excuse to explain my sexuality at a time when I wasn't comfortable being labeled homosexual. 

Anyway, was wondering if anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Animal

Doll said:


> Confusing admiration with attraction?
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've noticed I do this, and I'm wondering if any of you have ever wondered the same. I used to think that I greatly admired someone - to the point of emulation - but it didn't mean I was attracted to them. It meant I _wanted to be_ them.
> 
> For me, it ended up that my first girlfriend was someone I greatly admired and then, as I gradually became more comfortable with myself and who I was, I was able to separate that quality from physical and emotional attraction in someone else (who is not like me at all). It's almost like I mistook that closeness to something more than it was, or used it as an excuse to explain my sexuality at a time when I wasn't comfortable being labeled homosexual.
> 
> Anyway, was wondering if anyone else had this experience?


I'm cis-female and I've had that experience with cis-males...

I have no excuse. :X


----------



## Sonyx

I came out to my mom not too long ago, she accepts me as long i can take after myself, but think's I'm ''choosing'' to be homosexual and starts asking if i identify as a male or female because some how sexuality and gender effect how i could take care of myself??


----------



## FX

Sonyx said:


> I came out to my mom not too long ago, she accepts me as long i can take after myself, but think's I'm ''choosing'' to be homosexual and starts asking if i identify as a male or female because some how sexuality and gender effect how i could take care of myself??


Wow. At least she seems to mean well?


----------



## Playful Proxy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Wow. At least she seems to mean well?


Yup. Parents think gender == sexuality somehow. I've put up with the "How could you be a woman if you are attracted to women?" *facepalms* My mom does that.


----------



## FX

Playful Proxy said:


> Yup. Parents think gender == sexuality somehow. I've put up with the "How could you be a woman if you are attracted to women?" *facepalms* My mom does that.


So what does that make bisexual people, then? Hermaphrodites? No. Just no. =P


----------



## Hartbits

Playful Proxy said:


> Yup. Parents think gender == sexuality somehow. I've put up with the "How could you be a woman if you are attracted to women?" *facepalms* My mom does that.


Try to explain to her the distinction. First thing I did when I was telling my mom about my gender identity (genderqueer, by the way) was asking her how much she knows about gender identities. She doesn't get it that much (she said she was not going to stop calling me "son", not that I wanted to) but she at least tried to understand. It will be even easier for you because you _do_​ identify as a woman, I guess.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Hartbits said:


> Try to explain to her the distinction. First thing I did when I was telling my mom about my gender identity (genderqueer, by the way) was asking her how much she knows about gender identities. She doesn't get it that much (she said she was not going to stop calling me "son", not that I wanted to) but she at least tried to understand. It will be even easier for you because you _do_​ identify as a woman, I guess.


I've honestly tried. I think what she needs right now is time. It does seem kinda obvious of a distinction to make though...How many gay man can you name take medication to emulate the female endocrine system?

Weirdly, it's like, "Oh, you're on estrogen and progesterone that kills muscle mass, chemically castrates you, and lets you grow breasts? Makes you feel better? Ok, cool. Wait, you want to keep your gf? No, absolutely not!" :mellow:


----------



## GundamChao

Playful Proxy said:


> Yup. Parents think gender == sexuality somehow. I've put up with the "How could you be a woman if you are attracted to women?" *facepalms* My mom does that.


My dad's the same way! And I don't get it one bit. Just because the pairing doesn't produce offspring doesn't make it any less legitimate. Love transcends societal definitions of the past, and the future.


----------



## allanzo

By the way, I'm not LGBT but I would like to join this chat 
What's your personality type (MBTI)? ISFP
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Just curious. Strong LGBT supporter.
How old are you? 14
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? I think Asexual.
How long have you known your orientation? I was never sure of my sexuality. I never typically "liked" a person, though I could say that someone were good looking.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I haven't heard of any asexual stereotypes
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Some thought I was **** and my cousins acted surprisingly.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm only out to my internet friends. Then again, I can't really define myself using the sexual orientations.
Do you know many LGBT people? I know a couple, and a close friend. C:
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Never, but I would like to!
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I'm for Equality ~
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Never.
What do you look for in a partner? I really don't know. Just intelligent, different, unique, etc.
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. It depends on what you define a crush. I have trouble defining anything related to love. You could say that I think that some are aesthetically attractive.
Show us your picture? No.


----------



## FX

Mom: "Why do you need a back-scratch? You'd better marry a wife who's willing to give you one."
Me: "It's funny you speak of a wife..."

I feel like I should come out to her at some point, but bleh. There's no need right now.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Mom: "Why do you need a back-scratch? You'd better marry a wife who's willing to give you one."
> Me: "It's funny you speak of a wife..."
> 
> I feel like I should come out to her at some point, but bleh. There's no need right now.


think she could be trying to hint that she knows something's up and it's safe to talk?


----------



## FX

lolthevoidlol said:


> think she could be trying to hint that she knows something's up and it's safe to talk?


Lol, no. I'm biologically male and my parents are religious. Last time I checked, there's been no sign that they'd approve of me marrying a guy; if anything, it's the opposite.


----------



## aendern

lolthevoidlol said:


> think she could be trying to hint that she knows something's up and it's safe to talk?


Doubt it. Mine makes ignorant comments like that all the time, and it's not because she offering a safe environment to open up.


----------



## FX

emberfly said:


> Doubt it. Mine makes ignorant comments like that all the time, and it's not because she offering a safe environment to open up.


Mhm. The last time I implied that I might marry a guy, she just looked at me with that disapproving face. There's no way I'm coming out to her anytime soon.


----------



## aendern

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Mhm. The last time *I implied that I might marry a guy*, she just looked at me with that disapproving face. There's no way I'm coming out to her anytime soon.


I have never even tested the waters. They know that I like females. And I think that is enough for them to know for now.

Until I fall in love with a non-female, I don't see any reason to tell them about my sexuality.

It's none of their business, anyway.


----------



## FX

emberfly said:


> I have never even tested the waters. They know that I like females. And I think that is enough for them to know for now.
> 
> Until I fall in love with a non-female, I don't see any reason to tell them about my sexuality.
> 
> It's none of their business, anyway.


Same. I'm not in any relationship right now, so it's not like I have to tell them or anything.


----------



## Playful Proxy

My gf hasn't broken it to her mom yet. >.< Though she tested the waters the other night when her mom was watching a documentary on trans people and her mom said she'd be 100% supportive if someone she knew was. So...dunno, but standing in the same room with her will then be 100x more awkward than it already is.


----------



## Watercolourful

* What's your personality type (MBTI)? *

ISFP

* Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* 

Just to talk.

* How old are you?* 

19

*What's your gender?* 

Androgynous

* What's your sexual orientation?* 

Pansexual but I lean toward women.

* How long have you known your orientation?* 

Since I was seventeen.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* 

I don't know. I don't tend to keep up with these things so I'm not very aware of the stereotypes.

* Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* 

No. I use female pronouns so most people aren't aware of my gender. As for my sexuality, I don't make it public.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*

I guess so. I don't talk about it much but I don't hide it, either. I'm sure my family has noticed, bsut they don't seem to have an opinion.

*Do you know many LGBT people?* 

Yes, from work.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *

No.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* 

No.

* Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* 

Yes, for sure.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*

No.

*What do you look for in a partner?* 

I don't.

* Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* 

As in, androgynes? No.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* 

Yes. Some good, some bad.

* Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* 

No.

* Name some famous people you have a crush on.* 

I don't.

*Show us your picture?* 

No, thank you.


----------



## Elyasis

@WatercolourfulI got a distinct mental image of grumpy cat while reading your post. roud:


----------



## aendern

Sometimes I feel like I don't even like men and that I just try to like them because I don't want to be heterosexual.

You know what I mean?

Sometimes I feel like guys aren't even attractive. And that women are so much better.

Sexuality is so confusing. I wish I could just agree with myself for once XD one day I feel this and another day I feel that. It's so dumb.

I mean my roommate and his gay friends talk about sex all the time and how sexy some guys are (etc. etc.) and I just don't relate to it at all. 

I felt the same way when I was in middle school or whatever and guys would talk about how physically (sexually) attractive girls were and, again, I just didn't relate to it at all.

I mean, I am attracted to them physically, but I'm also not. You know what I mean?

Maybe I'm a demisexual.

Is there anyone here who is _certain_ of their sexuality?


----------



## Imaginary Friend

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *

INFJ or ISFP. It's a give or take.

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* 

I'm cool with anything to chat about on here, so no. 

*How old are you? 

* I'm 17 years old.

*What's your gender?

* My gender is neutrois/agender/genderless.

*What's your sexual orientation?* 

I'm asexual, so that makes me an amoeba in a way considering my gender aha.

*How long have you known your orientation?* 

Since I was 15 years old, so it's already been two years.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* 

Nah, I don't feel like I fit any orientation-related stereotypes.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
*
Yes, I have. From bitter insults to complete denial, people shoved my identity and feelings down on broken pavements.
*
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
* 
Yeah, I was somewhat out to most people since I was 14 years old. People reacted like they spotted a flamingo stuck inside an elephant den and standing on a baby elephant's head. Many of them are hoping it's just a punk phase I''m undergoing. Some are slowly adapting to my identity. Few instantly accepted me. 

*Do you know many LGBT people?* 

Yes, I fortunately do.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 

* Yes, I have been and I think they are resourceful when I have questions or concerns about certain issues that I can't discuss to other individuals.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *

Yes, I have been and they were all right.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*
Yeah, it does.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* 

Nope.

*What do you look for in a partner?* 

I firstly would look for a beating heart or a pulse in any partner, but otherwise I'm fine with a cat.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 

* None.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
* 
None.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* 

Nope, not my interest.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* 

 I have no crushes on anyone including famous people.

*Show us your picture? *










Here's a doodle.


----------



## Golden Rose

After rekindling further my previous calculations, agender panromantic asexual works for me. Good.


----------



## Drewbie

emberfly said:


> Just today I was thinking about how there's this guy in my class who shows interest in having a relationship with me. He's very friendly, good-looking, well-off.
> 
> But I'm just not attracted to him romantically. And I honestly wish I were because he is a total catch.
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine being gay and heteroromantic.. or straight and homoromantic. That would be hell.
> 
> I'm upset that I'm not biromantic. I honestly wonder if my bisexuality is due to deeply-ingrained issues I've had with my biological father since birth. It could be some Freudian thing where I need male attention so I seek it sexually since I never learned how to love men.


Before I realized I was aromantic and bisexual I thought I was gay and heteroromantic... or maybe it was straight and homoromantic, I can't remember I was really confused about my gender back then. It was not the best of times. As it is, though, I do prefer men sexually and non-men as companions. It's difficult to manage but less so when you come to accept that you don't need to have all of your (romantic/companionship/sex/etc.) needs met from one person and stop feeling guilty about it. Romantic/sexual monogamy is not the only or best way to do things. Non-sexual romantic relationships and non-romantic sexual relationships can be very fulfilling so long as everyone is on board and communication is good.


----------



## Morfy

Karma said:


> After rekindling further my previous calculations, agender panromantic asexual works for me. Good.


Wait you have no sexual desire anymore? owo


----------



## Golden Rose

Morfinyon said:


> Wait you have no sexual desire anymore? owo


I never really had any, it was more of a detached curious approach but in the same way you read a biology book or write a code, without any physical arousal. I can qualify as demisexual but asexual fits better as this is the first time I feel something more physical and I'm still working my way into it and exploring it. Some Aces can and will have sexual intercourse with romantic partners but it's more of a disconnected experience, intense bonding rather a physical urge. I've heard it compared to eating chocolate or birthday cake, pleasurable but not something you exactly need or naturally want all the time.

But I'm sleepy and probably being cornier than Iowa, Kansas and Ohio thrown into a blender.


----------



## Morfy

Karma said:


> I never really had any, it was more of a detached curious approach but in the same way you read a biology book or write a code, without any physical arousal. I can qualify as demisexual but asexual fits better as this is the first time I feel something more physical and I'm still working my way into it and exploring it. Some Aces can and will have sexual intercourse with romantic partners but it's more of a disconnected experience, intense bonding rather a physical urge. I've heard it compared to eating chocolate or birthday cake, pleasurable but not something you exactly need or naturally want all the time.
> 
> But I'm sleepy and probably being cornier than Iowa, Kansas and Ohio thrown into a blender.


Hmm alright =)
Sleep well owo


----------



## aendern

I'm worried that I'll never find a female partner who is okay with my bi (or pan) sexuality. On Internet forums and polls and such, so so so many women always state and vote that they could/would never be with a bisexual man. And as a bisexual man, I of course don't like that. :/

I mean, as a heteroromantic, I could masquerade as a heterosexual to appeal to a larger pool of women, but I would feel unsatisfied having to lie about my sexuality. And I guess ultimately I wouldn't want to be with someone who didn't want to be with the real me.

I know I don't have much to complain about. Probably every other lgbt category has much harder problems to deal with. Na ja....


----------



## Slagasauras

I just need a boyfriend :dry:...~shamelesselfadvertising~


----------



## WamphyriThrall

emberfly said:


> I'm worried that I'll never find a female partner who is okay with my bi (or pan) sexuality. On Internet forums and polls and such, so so so many women always state and vote that they could/would never be with a bisexual man. And as a bisexual man, I of course don't like that. :/
> 
> I mean, as a heteroromantic, I could masquerade as a heterosexual to appeal to a larger pool of women, but I would feel unsatisfied having to lie about my sexuality. And I guess ultimately I wouldn't want to be with someone who didn't want to be with the real me.
> 
> I know I don't have much to complain about. Probably every other lgbt category has much harder problems to deal with. Na ja....


It almost seems like the two most probable options are to a) lie about it, and face the consequences later, or b) be upfront, and be rejected by even more women than you normally would... in other words: a lot. 

I haven't written straight women off completely, but they're no longer the only option anymore. I'll look for fellow multisexuals and genderqueers, first, before begging for the acceptance of another group. 

Heh, most people probably see me as a gay cross dresser, which honestly isn't too far from the truth.


----------



## aendern

WamphyriThrall said:


> Heh, most people probably see me as a gay cross dresser, which honestly isn't too far from the truth.


I've never told anyone irl what my sexuality is, but I think nearly everyone in high school thought I was gay. 

In fact, I remember kids in kindergarten calling me gay. I didn't even know what that meant in kindergarten, and some kids had already been taught to label non-gender-conforming males as that. !!! How insane is that?

If a girl likes "guy" things, she's a tomboy. If a guy likes "girl" things, he's gay. :'( THOSE THINGS ARE NOT EVEN RELATED!! Why do people think that way?

And some things labeled as girl things don't even fucking make sense. Like girls have like 2 or 3 colors that are exclusively theirs. DAFUQ??? And some musicians/bands are "girl-only" like Taylor swift or Avril lavigne or idk I could name tons like that. And movies and tv shows and books.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

emberfly said:


> I've never told anyone irl what my sexuality is, but I think nearly everyone in high school thought I was gay.
> 
> In fact, I remember kids in kindergarten calling me gay. I didn't even know what that meant in kindergarten, and some kids had already been taught to label non-gender-conforming males as that. !!! How insane is that?
> 
> If a girl likes "guy" things, she's a tomboy. If a guy likes "girl" things, he's gay. :'(


I think some kids get singled out for being too different, but others are pretty stereotypical and obvious. Do you have a lisp, walk with a swish, have only female friends, etc? There were a few rumors flying my way, too, and it didn't help that I liked to troll douche bags - a habit I still use to my advantage.


----------



## aendern

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think some kids get singled out for being too different, but others are pretty stereotypical and obvious. Do you have a lisp, walk with a swish, have only female friends, etc?


No, none of those things. I did have female friends. I have always my whole life gotten along better with females, but I never really had _only_ female friends. Not that any of those things matter, anyway. Zero of them signify sexuality.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

emberfly said:


> No, none of those things. I did have female friends. I have always my whole life gotten along better with females, but I never really had _only_ female friends. Not that any of those things matter, anyway. Zero of them signify sexuality.


Hmm, I think I was slightly effeminate early on, but some idiot starting a rumor that I groped him probably set things off big time, because that story followed me for years. Since people were already saying it, I had no problem trolling them with these kinds of things, but at the same time, tried to fit in with "the guys" with little success. 

But you *knew* who the obvious gay kids were, since no one wanted to hang out with them, or they only had female friends. They were the ones people curled their lips at, threw things from balconies towards, and called names when they walked by. I sort of went along with it, passively, without thinking, really. 

And no, they don't alone, but if someone fills so many gay stereotypes that even gay people are certain they are, well... I'd put them in the "possibly" list. It's controversial, but studies do show there are common traits within LG populations, so while they don't automatically make someone one thing, the chances are greater for someone who does, I think.


----------



## aendern

WamphyriThrall said:


> And no, they don't alone, but if someone fills so many gay stereotypes that even gay people are certain they are, well... I'd put them in the "possibly" list. It's controversial, but studies do show there are common traits within LG populations, so while they don't automatically make someone one thing, the chances are greater for someone who does, I think.


The "possibly" list is where they should go. I love stereotypes and think they are important, but never should one assume that fitting multiple gay stereotypes = gay. Correlation does not imply causation. That's like elementary statistics. 

It's totally okay to question someone's sexuality based on stereotypes. That shows a healthy, well-developed Ni. Assuming someone's sexuality based on stereotypes, though, is reprehensible.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

emberfly said:


> The "possibly" list is where they should go. I love stereotypes and think they are important, but never should one assume that fitting multiple gay stereotypes = gay. Correlation does not imply causation. That's like elementary statistics.
> 
> It's totally okay to question someone's sexuality based on stereotypes. That shows a healthy, well-developed Ni. Assuming someone's sexuality based on stereotypes, though, is reprehensible.


Of course. I never said I did this, but other people do. In fact, it's one of my pet peeves when someone says they *know* what someone *really* is, especially when it comes from someone in the LGBT community. Instead, they go in the "could be this, or that, but I take them on their word and refer to them however they prefer" list.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

emberfly said:


> I'm worried that I'll never find a female partner who is okay with my bi (or pan) sexuality. On Internet forums and polls and such, so so so many women always state and vote that they could/would never be with a bisexual man. And as a bisexual man, I of course don't like that. :/
> 
> I mean, as a heteroromantic, I could masquerade as a heterosexual to appeal to a larger pool of women, but I would feel unsatisfied having to lie about my sexuality. And I guess ultimately I wouldn't want to be with someone who didn't want to be with the real me.
> 
> I know I don't have much to complain about. Probably every other lgbt category has much harder problems to deal with. Na ja....


are these people/you looking for monogamous relationships? because you'd be a hot commodity in the poly community

I personally have a helluva thing for bi guys. and only part of that has to do with sexual fantasies that involve having two dudes in the picture


----------



## distraction

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Came here out of curiosity
*How old are you?* 18
*What's your gender?* Born female, identify as agender/demiboy
*What's your sexual orientation?* Aromantic Demisexual/Polysexual
*How long have you known your orientation?* I've known that I was aromantic since I was 13-15, found out the definition of ''aromantic'' almost a year ago, and that's how I label myself today. Also, i discovered my polysexuality when i was 15-16. I thought i was just gay first lol
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* ''Robot'', ''Unfeeling'', ''Not capable of showing love'' (as if romantic love was the only and most important type of love out there, which by the way is just bullshit)
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes, but mostly from some family members and online. I'm also careful with who i come out to.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* To a few people, but it bothers me when others just assume that I'm straight, so I've started to tell more people. Mom would either disown me or ''cure'' me. Actually no, she'd probably try to kill me first then disown me lol
*Do you know many LGBT people?* No.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* I just came out this summer, and only to a few people too, so no.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* No.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* I don't care as long as they're calm, comfortable to talk and be with, and share the same interests as me.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No, but maybe soon...I don't know lol
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* lol
*Show us your picture?* Maybe later.


----------



## aendern

distraction said:


> *What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTJ
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Came here out of curiosity
> *How old are you?* 18
> *What's your gender?* Born female, identify as agender/demiboy
> *What's your sexual orientation?* Aromantic Demisexual/Polysexual
> *How long have you known your orientation?* I've known that I was aromantic since I was 13-15, found out the definition of ''aromantic'' almost a year ago, and that's how I label myself today. Also, i discovered my polysexuality when i was 15-16. I thought i was just gay first lol
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* ''Robot'', ''Unfeeling'', ''Not capable of showing love'' (as if romantic love was the only and most important type of love out there, which by the way is just bullshit)
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes, but mostly from some family members and online. I'm also careful with who i come out to.
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* To a few people, but it bothers me when others just assume that I'm straight, so I've started to tell more people. Mom would either disown me or ''cure'' me. Actually no, she'd probably try to kill me first then disown me lol
> *Do you know many LGBT people?* No.
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* I just came out this summer, and only to a few people too, so no.
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* No.
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
> *What do you look for in a partner?* I don't care as long as they're calm, comfortable to talk and be with, and share the same interests as me.
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No, but maybe soon...I don't know lol
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on.* lol
> *Show us your picture?* Maybe later.


Shit that's so cool that you're from Norway. I was reading some list (Under Obama, U.S. personal freedom ranking slips below France | WashingtonExaminer.com) and they apparently are #2 most free?



WashingtonExaminer said:


> The freedom scores are based on polling data from 2013 indicating citizens’ satisfaction with their nation's handling of civil liberties, freedom of choice, tolerance of ethnic minorities, and tolerance of immigrants. Polling data were provided by Gallup World Poll Service. The index is notable for the way it measures how free people feel, unlike other freedom indices that measure freedom by comparing government policies.


And apparently their language is really similar to English.

All cool things.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

WamphyriThrall said:


> Hmm, I think I was slightly effeminate early on, but some idiot starting a rumor that I groped him probably set things off big time, because that story followed me for years. Since people were already saying it, I had no problem trolling them with these kinds of things, but at the same time, tried to fit in with "the guys" with little success.
> 
> But you *knew* who the obvious gay kids were, since no one wanted to hang out with them, or they only had female friends. They were the ones people curled their lips at, threw things from balconies towards, and called names when they walked by. I sort of went along with it, passively, without thinking, really.
> 
> And no, they don't alone, but if someone fills so many gay stereotypes that even gay people are certain they are, well... I'd put them in the "possibly" list. It's controversial, but studies do show there are common traits within LG populations, so while they don't automatically make someone one thing, the chances are greater for someone who does, I think.


Yea its certainly noticable. Looking back at grade school the gay kids were pretty noticable in their behavior. Or at least a decent amount were.

I however was always a weird kid. Not the "bullied" kid, but the "criminally insane don't bother him he might murder your family kid". I was a very strange kid who took pleasure and fire and stuff and never really fit into the mainstream gay community. To this day I don't really feel comfortabtle at pride events and stuff because I was treated very poorly by a lot of gay people for not being gay in the proper way I guess??? 

I usually associate myself with like the weird gay counter culture. The hippies, the junkies, the homeless. The gay people the mainstream gay community refuse to acknoweldge because it will make it harder for them to fit into the heteronormative culture. They phase people like that because the gay community wants to be accepted as a part of mainstream society and things like gay prostitutes and drug addicts make them look bad.

Gay Pride has always freaked me out because I'm not trying to be proud or fit into so weird mainstream culture. I'm just trying to live my life and the "mainstream" flamboyant gay people have always felt like an obstacle to me doing what I want to do in my life because I don't fit into some weird gay culture narrative. I wasn't bullied. I'm not white. I think saying things like "I like twinks/daddies" is fetishizing and kind of disrespectful. I've never had lots of girl friends. I don't consinder homosexuality a major part of my identity. When I see other gay people I don't immediately register them as "closer" to me then a straight person. I don't really have this weird sense of a "gay family" that I'm suppose to have??

Gay culture seems insane to me and was never the "salvation" is was made out to be for most people.


----------



## Sara Torailles

WamphyriThrall said:


> It almost seems like the two most probable options are to a) lie about it, and face the consequences later, or b) be upfront, and be rejected by even more women than you normally would... in other words: a lot.
> 
> I haven't written straight women off completely, but they're no longer the only option anymore. I'll look for fellow multisexuals and genderqueers, first, before begging for the acceptance of another group.
> 
> Heh, most people probably see me as a gay cross dresser, which honestly isn't too far from the truth.


I've had bad experiences with the one cis woman I dated, and part of it was due to her cisness. I can't know for sure if she was cis, but she had a preference for feeling womanly. It's like cis women just live in a different world. When a cis woman says, "I want to feel like a woman.", it usually implies the people around them structure their roles to cater to them. When someone like me wants to feel like a woman, just affirming that is enough on your part. No need to be "manly" or whatever to me.


----------



## Lacuna

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* Currently unknown. Have tested ENFP, ENTP, INFJ, INFP. So confused...
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To talk to other LGBT people! Hi! 
*How old are you?* 24, frequently mistaken for younger. 
*What's your gender?* Cis female
*What's your sexual orientation?* Demisexual bisexual with a very slight preference for t3h ladiez (heyyyy)
*How long have you known your orientation?* I've known for a long time, but only admitted it to myself last year. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I hate the fashion industry and love hiking  that's about it though... 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yeah. Not fun.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?* To many friends. Not to family yet. I'm sure my mom, with her uncanny ability to read people's souls, has at least a hunch.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Yeah!  It's great.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* About to be!
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Not yet. But I'd really like to!
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yeah, but I'm a member of the Green Party anyway, so LGBT issues don't make me consider switching parties or anything.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Hah, I wish. I love loving people. But I'm not rushing into anything.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Blunt (not brutal!) honesty 100% of the time, respectful and considerate of me and other people, caring about the world we live in, and adaptability. And a few other things.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* Good or bad? Pretty good.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Meh.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* I wish! 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* I don't really have anyone... crushes happen for me when I can get to know someone up close and personal. 
*Show us your picture?* *hides in closet* ehehehe... I look freakishly like my profile picture (not avatar).


----------



## Iarrau

Q. What's your personality type (MBTI)?
A. INTP.
Q. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
A. Thought it might be interesting.
Q. How old are you?
A. 31.
Q. What's your gender?
A. MTF.
Q. What's your sexual orientation?
A. Bi but I prefer females.
Q. How long have you known your orientation?
A. Dunno.
Q. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
A. I have no idea.
Q. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
A. Yeah and often.
Q. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?
A. Yes, to my friends and famely.
Q. Do you know many LGBT people?
A. A few. 
Q. Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?
A. Any gathering scares me.
Q. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
A. Yep, felt awkward.
Q. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
A. Yes.
Q. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
A. Not currently.
Q. What do you look for in a partner?
A. Honesty and affection.
Q. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
A. Yes.
Q. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
A. Yes.
Q. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much?
A. Seldom.
Q. Name some famous people you have a crush on.
A. Ewan McGregor maybe.
Q. Show us your picture?
A. Might put up one on my profile.


----------



## sink

Anyone care to explain what cisgender means? All the internet definitions confuse me. Why would one say they're a cis male or cis female instead of just male/female?


----------



## Morfy

sink said:


> Anyone care to explain what cisgender means? All the internet definitions confuse me. Why would one say they're a cis male or cis female instead of just male/female?


to emphasise the fact they are very "typical" for their gender


----------



## sink

Morfinyon said:


> to emphasise the fact they are very "typical" for their gender


So, to stress that they're very in touch with general gender associated stereotypes? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Morfy

sink said:


> So, to stress that they're very in touch with general gender associated stereotypes? Or am I missing something?


hmm more like they feel "completely male or female"


----------



## FX

sink said:


> Anyone care to explain what cisgender means? All the internet definitions confuse me. Why would one say they're a cis male or cis female instead of just male/female?


Cisgender essentially refers to when one's gender identity and biological sex match up (this goes for the majority of people in general). So someone transgender would not be cis, for example.

On Tapatalk; private and visitor messages may be accidentally ignored.


----------



## Zack_Shikari

What's your personality type (MBTI)? - INFP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? - Just to say hi! 

How old are you? 18

What's your gender? Cisgender Male

What's your sexual orientation? Homosexual/Gay

How long have you known your orientation? I accepted my sexuality at the age of 16

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? My voice.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes. A lot.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm out to my best friends, and they all reacted well.

Do you know many LGBT people? Yes, a few.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Unfortunately not.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? ^

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes, with an ENFJ for nearly 10 months.

What do you look for in a partner? Somebody that will love me, and let me love them.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, goods.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Nope.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. Frank Iero.

Show us your picture? It's my profile picture/avatar!


----------



## orihara

_What's your personality type (MBTI)? _

entp with hardcore s lean

_Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? _

my jam

_How old are you? _

17 in four days

_What's your gender? _

a social construct but my biological sex is female

_What's your sexual orientation? _

lesbian

_How long have you known your orientation? _

since forever probably but i only came out (to my family at least) recently

_Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? _

depends on the weather

_Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? _

despite being like 150cm tall barely, i'm p intimidating to people so no one really goes beyond being passive aggressive

_Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? _

literally everyone knows because i like pissing off casual homophobes. no one was too surprised besides "you were either gay or asexual"

_Do you know many LGBT people?_ 

not many inrl, like 75% of my online friends are lesbians too and the other 25% is a mix of everything, really

_Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? _

in this country? not even once

_Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? _

yup they were okay i guess. accomplish nothing and have a terrible organisation but they're fun for the most part

_Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?_

in some ways

_Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? _

broke up a bit ago but my ex and i still like each other, little dating another nt things

_What do you look for in a partner_? 

i can tell you what i'm not looking for: fi

_Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? _

didn't get far enough to call it sexual but it was Nice

_Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? _

nah

_Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? _

nope

_Name some famous people you have a crush on. _

the actress who plays hannibal freddie lounds is god i go to church. hugh laurie is my long lasting crush though, and choucho voice makes me doki

_Show us your picture? _

they're on fb but i don't use that anymore. think of me as that christmas godzilla breathing fire but considerably smaller


----------



## Playful Proxy

sink said:


> So, to stress that they're very in touch with general gender associated stereotypes? Or am I missing something?


Basically cisgender means you're not transgender. If you were born with male genetalia and feel entirely fine being known as male, you're a cis male. If you were born biologically female but either wish to be known as or transition to appear/sound more male, you are a trans male.


----------



## Faiora

Playful Proxy said:


> Basically cisgender means you're not transgender. If you were born with male genetalia and feel entirely fine being known as male, you're a cis male. If you were born biologically female but either wish to be known as or transition to appear/sound more male, you are a trans male.


I don't especially like "it's one or the other" because I find both terms kind of weird and don't know where I fit in. I was born female and it doesn't really affect my perception of myself either way. I don't dress or act especially feminine or masculine, and while I'm comfortable in my own skin, I know I would be if I was born biologically male as well. My biological sex is actually pretty irrelevant to me in most contexts.

Also "cis" kind of seems like a term created to define "people who have a problem with trans people." Probably that's just my perception, but it's the only context I frequently see the term used in.


----------



## FX

Faiora said:


> I don't especially like "it's one or the other" because I find both terms kind of weird and don't know where I fit in. I was born female and it doesn't really affect my perception of myself either way. I don't dress or act especially feminine or masculine, and while I'm comfortable in my own skin, I know I would be if I was born biologically male as well. My biological sex is actually pretty irrelevant to me in most contexts.
> 
> Also "cis" kind of seems like a term created to define "people who have a problem with trans people." Probably that's just my perception, but it's the only context I frequently see the term used in.


Maybe you're an androgyne or neutrois, then? Sorry if it sounds presumptuous of me to propose.

On Tapatalk; private and visitor messages may be accidentally ignored.


----------



## Faiora

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Maybe you're an androgyne or neutrois, then? Sorry if it sounds presumptuous of me to propose.


It just seems like there are too many terms. 
And any of the groupings seem problematic. 
When did it become important how society says a person with a vagina should look or act? If I wear a dress now and then does it makes me cis? If I cut my hair short does it make me trans? Which box do I fit in?

The funny thing is, much to people's dismay, I _like_ "putting people in boxes." I'd equally like to put myself in a box, but these boxes just don't seem very big and cozy. 

At least with sexuality I can put myself in the big, comfy "bi" box, which is pretty all-inclusive to me.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Faiora said:


> I don't especially like "it's one or the other" because I find both terms kind of weird and don't know where I fit in. I was born female and it doesn't really affect my perception of myself either way. I don't dress or act especially feminine or masculine, and while I'm comfortable in my own skin, I know I would be if I was born biologically male as well. My biological sex is actually pretty irrelevant to me in most contexts.
> 
> Also "cis" kind of seems like a term created to define "people who have a problem with trans people." Probably that's just my perception, but it's the only context I frequently see the term used in.


Cis is just there to say 'not trans' when people want to specify they arn't. As for where you feel you fit, trans has nothing to do with how you dress or act. You can be female and dress butch, and bench your older brother and an elephant. If you feel comfortable in your own skin and identifying as female, you're cis. And for most cis people, biological sex IS irrelevant to them. The wheel won't squeak if it doesn't need oil.

For trans people, the need to transition comes from this mental "Ok, this is wrong" when looking in the mirror or seeing where they fit in the social dynamic. I'm not talking about WHAT you're doing socially, I'm talking about how people see you. It's the fact that others see you male or female, not the stereotype. The first is called physical dysphoria, the second is social dysphoria. Some trans people have one, some the other, and some both and in varying levels.


----------



## Faiora

Playful Proxy said:


> Cis is just there to say 'not trans' when people want to specify they arn't. As for where you feel you fit, trans has nothing to do with how you dress or act. You can be female and dress butch, and bench your older brother and an elephant. If you feel comfortable in your own skin and identifying as female, you're cis. And for most cis people, biological sex IS irrelevant to them. The wheel won't squeak if it doesn't need oil.
> 
> For trans people, the need to transition comes from this mental "Ok, this is wrong" when looking in the mirror or seeing where they fit in the social dynamic. I'm not talking about WHAT you're doing socially, I'm talking about how people see you. It's the fact that others see you male or female, not the stereotype. The first is called physical dysphoria, the second is social dysphoria. Some trans people have one, some the other, and some both and in varying levels.


I guess I have no way of knowing for sure that I'd be fine in a male body, but... I can't see how I wouldn't. People who would be fine with either fit into the "cis" category? Isn't that like saying "bi" people fit in the "gay" or "straight" category?

Alright, I like this distinction between physical and social dysphoria. But the problem (?) is, both come across as disorders to me instead of a preferences, when put that way. Like body dysmorphia. Is that how you see it? (legitimate question; this has never occurred to me before)


----------



## Faiora

Faiora said:


> I guess I have no way of knowing for sure that I'd be fine in a male body, but... I can't see how I wouldn't. People who would be fine with either fit into the "cis" category? Isn't that like saying "bi" people fit in the "gay" or "straight" category?
> 
> Alright, I like this distinction between physical and social dysphoria. But the problem (?) is, both come across as disorders to me instead of a preferences, when put that way. Like body dysmorphia. Is that how you see it? (legitimate question; this has never occurred to me before)


Allllrighty, I went here for my answer. 
So I guess "disorder" is more appropriate than "preference," which actually clear a lot of things up for me. 

So I'm guessing, then, that most trans people would identify with "_Gender dysphoria is a condition where a person experiences discomfort or distress because there is a mismatch between their biological sex and gender identity..._" being something that describes them?

This seems really odd to me, given some of the posts I've seen around here...


----------



## Playful Proxy

Faiora said:


> I guess I have no way of knowing for sure that I'd be fine in a male body, but... I can't see how I wouldn't. People who would be fine with either fit into the "cis" category? Isn't that like saying "bi" people fit in the "gay" or "straight" category?
> 
> Alright, I like this distinction between physical and social dysphoria. But the problem (?) is, both come across as disorders to me instead of a preferences, when put that way. Like body dysmorphia. Is that how you see it? (legitimate question; this has never occurred to me before)


Well, the difference between cis or trans has nothing to do with whether you would be fine in a male body, you're not in one so you don't know. It's about how you feel in THIS body. 

Aaaaand for the sake of medical treatment, yes, gender dysphoria is currently listed as a diagnosis. The treatment however is transition instead of 'allow me to try to get you to feel about this differently'. It's a neurological development with psychological symptoms which need to be diagnosed. I would say it is not a preference. It's about who you 'are', not who you'd 'prefer' to be.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Faiora said:


> Like body dysmorphia. Is that how you see it? (legitimate question; this has never occurred to me before)


Gender dysphoria is very different from body dysmorphic disorder. While the roots of each are still rather unknown, their completely opposite responses to treatment types indicates a clear division between the two. Someone with body dysmorphic disorder fixates on a part of themself that "feels/looks wrong", but if they were to surgically "correct" the supposed issue the person doesn't actually feel fixed or cured, they will continue to insist that the issue is still there. They do respond to cognitive (talk) therapy techniques and have shown improvement with neurochemical treatment (I forget whether it was serotonin drugs or a different one) such that the dysphoria goes away. Conversely, people with gender dysphoria do get better when the issue is addressed with surgery and don't get better with talk therapy or medicine (though the talk therapy or medicine can address comorbid issues like anxiety or depression, it doesn't treat the dysphoria itself).


----------



## Faiora

Playful Proxy said:


> Well, the difference between cis or trans has nothing to do with whether you would be fine in a male body, you're not in one so you don't know. It's about how you feel in THIS body.
> 
> Aaaaand for the sake of medical treatment, yes, gender dysphoria is currently listed as a diagnosis. The treatment however is transition instead of 'allow me to try to get you to feel about this differently'. It's a neurological development with psychological symptoms which need to be diagnosed. I would say it is not a preference. It's about who you 'are', not who you'd 'prefer' to be.


*Please take these as legitimate questions. I'm getting really tired of being yelled at for having opinions that I've clearly expressed as opinions and wanted to have a real civil discussion about. 
>.<;;*

You mentioned "physical dysphoria" and "social dysphoria" and in this post I only address social dysphoria: 

Some things you can get through, some things need fixing. I can see where there's a problem with some people saying "oh it's just a mental disorder you can fix with a prescription or counselling or something" but you can't fix problems that way when they're coming from other sources, like the people around you. 

I've formed an opinion that because society isn't accepting of them, some trans people to want to change their bodies to be more accepted (not necessary in all or even most cases, but at least some), and I've expressed that to the tune of general backlash. But doesn't "social dysphoria" (one of the two issues you mention in regards to trans people) refer to precisely that? I mean, if the treatment is transition. Wouldn't a more ideal treatment (although unrealistic) be to change society, to be more accepting?

If someone had body dysmorphia (which, yes, I realise is not the same thing - just using it as an example), and they thought the only thing that would make them feel better was having a giant shark fin grafted onto their back, I'd say "go ahead, who cares" (well, maybe; I think surgical risks are relevant there). But if they wanted the shark fin because society says "people who look and act like you do have to wear shark fins," isn't that a problem?

But, that's probably one of those statements that would have me catching flack from trans people. I'm pretty sure I support trans people, in the sense that I support their decisions and requests (to be called another gender pronoun, as an example), and although I haven't met all that many, it's difficult for me to think of my sister's roommate as anything other than female, even though she apparently still has a penis. 

But, there's clearly something I'm missing.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Faiora said:


> But doesn't "social dysphoria" (one of the two issues you mention in regards to trans people) refer to precisely that? I mean, if the treatment is transition. Wouldn't a more ideal treatment (although unrealistic) be to change society, to be more accepting?


Alrighty, while societal acceptance of trans people is a good thing, it has a few flaws. Here's where I'll get a tad personal and fall back on my own feelings and where what I say may be more specific to me than all trans people. When I think of social dysphoria, I think of how others 'see' me. Not just how they treat me. Sure, someone can say 'she' and 'her' to me, but if they know I'm trans, there's this extra layer a lot of people put on trans people. They see me as a 'qualified' female or "I'm saying this so she'll feel better, but I know she was born with a penis". That is leeeaaaagues different than someone who doesn't know and just treats you and sees you as entirely female. How the person treats you both subconsciously and consciously, is different. If your identity is a certain thing, that is how you want to be seen and treated, whatever the culture there says that is(thus, social).

The question I'll ask now is that if society was more accepting of trans people, and let's say some trans people identify as women. If society accepted those trans women and allowed them as they are, no changes, but held social expectations over cisgender women, do you feel like the trans women would feel like they were being viewed differently since they had different expectations over them? If they are women, why are they being held to a different standard than everyone else? (Also yes, the shark fin and body dysmorphia analogies are waaay overdone and nothing similar, I'll not yell, just saying you are correct in that you'd offend people with them).


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Faiora said:


> *Please take these as legitimate questions. I'm getting really tired of being yelled at for having opinions that I've clearly expressed as opinions and wanted to have a real civil discussion about.
> >.<;;*
> 
> You mentioned "physical dysphoria" and "social dysphoria" and in this post I only address social dysphoria:
> 
> Some things you can get through, some things need fixing. I can see where there's a problem with some people saying "oh it's just a mental disorder you can fix with a prescription or counselling or something" but you can't fix problems that way when they're coming from other sources, like the people around you.
> 
> I've formed an opinion that because society isn't accepting of them, some trans people to want to change their bodies to be more accepted (not necessary in all or even most cases, but at least some), and I've expressed that to the tune of general backlash. But doesn't "social dysphoria" (one of the two issues you mention in regards to trans people) refer to precisely that? I mean, if the treatment is transition. Wouldn't a more ideal treatment (although unrealistic) be to change society, to be more accepting?
> 
> If someone had body dysmorphia (which, yes, I realise is not the same thing - just using it as an example), and they thought the only thing that would make them feel better was having a giant shark fin grafted onto their back, I'd say "go ahead, who cares" (well, maybe; I think surgical risks are relevant there). But if they wanted the shark fin because society says "people who look and act like you do have to wear shark fins," isn't that a problem?
> 
> But, that's probably one of those statements that would have me catching flack from trans people. I'm pretty sure I support trans people, in the sense that I support their decisions and requests (to be called another gender pronoun, as an example), and although I haven't met all that many, it's difficult for me to think of my sister's roommate as anything other than female, even though she apparently still has a penis.
> 
> But, there's clearly something I'm missing.


I'm trans and I agree that if there was a trans* person whose dysphoria issues were solely caused by social rejection and could be cured by society being more accepting then that would probably be ideal over surgery. I'm not sure what's controversial about that idea... it's just a hypothetical about a very specific case which probably isn't the case for most trans* people (as in most probably endure some amount of dysphoria that has nothing to do with society). But as someone whose dysphoria is worst when social contexts gender me and whose identity couldn't even really be physically transitioned to, I don't see anything wrong with your statement. You're not one of those people who is dismissing all dysphoria as socially caused. That would be the stupid version of what you're saying because it's obvious that people have body dysphoria even in completely accepting environments.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENTJ *
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Bored. Wanted to chat and connect with people relating to familiar topics. *
How old are you? *20*
What's your gender?* Cis female *
What's your sexual orientation? *Not sure, but some degree of femme-preferring pan, possibly on the ace spectrum. *
How long have you known your orientation?* I don't, but I never really thought I was straight. *
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I'm into lifting, and my hair is kind of on the shorter side. I'm also kind of gothy. Otherwise, no. *
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *I went to Catholic school, but my classmates were pretty tolerant. It was mostly some of the older staff members who were asses. *
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? *Completely out. My mom was like, "YOU ARE YOUR UNCLE, REINCARNATED." (My uncle- her brother- was gay, and died of AIDS. I was named after him.) My friends were all like, "Lol, I'm bi. Lol, I'm pan. Lol, I'm straight but will try anything once I guess." *
Do you know many LGBT people? *I have one token straight friend. We make "sassy straight Cait" jokes. I shit you not. *
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I'm part of my school's LGBTA. It's very non-sexual and non-party, though we do have some partiers there. *
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I go to the events at school. We do discussion groups weekly, game nights, dances, mixers (for dating and friending), craft nights, etc. I like them. *
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Definitely. *
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *I'd say "single as a pringle" but even Pringles are sold in packs. *
What do you look for in a partner? *I don't really know. I don't have a type. A decent face is a plus. Not being flakey. Not being a ditz. *
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.*
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Lol ew. *
Name some famous people you have a crush on.* NATALIE DORMER. SEBASTIAN STAN. LUCY LIU. YES. ESPECIALLY NATALIE DORMER. SHE IS THE HOT. *
Show us your picture?


----------



## aendern

I don't know where else to post this but I find myself attracted to these mainstream girly guys on these shows like Gossip Girl and Teen Wolf.

Can you blame me...?










Also Dylan O'brien but I searched for like 10 minutes for a cute picture of him and couldn't find one. But I swear to Zeus he's cute.

edit:

And of course I have to agree with @rhoynarqueen Natalie Dormer is a fucking sexy motherfucker. I LOVED the way she looked in _The Hunger Games: Catching Fire Part 1_. That edgy look suits her so well.

like can we just have a moment of silence please









all of the unf



Swordsman of Mana said:


> in retrospect, what I meant was more along the lines of
> 
> 
> 
> ....good looks are wasted on the non-Sx doms
Click to expand...

I disagree. If sp doms weren't good looking, how would they ever meet anyone?

Whereas so and sx doms don't need the help of good looks because they actively seek out relationships anyway.


----------



## Plarisophocles

Did anyone have a fun or eventful New Years?


----------



## lethal lava land

emberfly said:


> I don't know where else to post this but I find myself attracted to these mainstream girly guys on these shows like Gossip Girl and Teen Wolf.
> 
> Can you blame me...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Dylan O'brien but I searched for like 10 minutes for a cute picture of him and couldn't find one. But I swear to Zeus he's cute.


Haha me too.

Chace Crawford..*swoons* he's so adorable.


----------



## platorepublic

Plarisophocles said:


> Did anyone have a fun or eventful New Years?


Did you?


----------



## aendern

lethal lava land said:


> Haha me too.
> 
> Chace Crawford..*swoons* he's so adorable.


Right? He looks like an alien he's so pretty.


----------



## lethal lava land

emberfly said:


> Right? He looks like an alien he's so pretty.


He really is. It's kinda ridiculous how pretty he is. and those eyessss. Please tell me I'm not the only one who noticed how gorgeous his eyes are.

On an unrelated note, I have to make a confession:

I kinda hate myself for how adorable I think Freddie Highmore is. I don't really watch Bates Motel, but if I did, it would be solely for Freddie..and that fact makes me kinda hate myself.


----------



## aendern

lethal lava land said:


> He really is. It's kinda ridiculous how pretty he is. and those eyessss. Please tell me I'm not the only one who noticed how gorgeous his eyes are.


His eyes look reptilian. He reminds me of that Kyle XY guy. They both look like aliens. (funny because that actor played an alien in Kyle XY :O! I guess he was very well-cast)

I really love the way he looks here:









He looks very 90's-boy-band. It reminds me of a Jessie McCartney or a Justin Timberlake circa NSYNC days.


----------



## Plarisophocles

platorepublic said:


> Did you?


It was enjoyable, but not particularly eventful. 

My boyfriend is on the other side of the country so I just did some reading, watched some hockey and drank some craft beer. So much excitement!


----------



## lethal lava land

emberfly said:


> His eyes look reptilian. He reminds me of that Kyle XY guy. They both look like aliens. (funny because that actor played an alien in Kyle XY :O! I guess he was very well-cast)
> 
> I really love the way he looks here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks very 90's-boy-band. It reminds me of a Jessie McCartney or a Justin Timberlake circa NSYNC days.


I really like that picture too!

I looked up that show, Kyle XY..looks like a weird show, haha. Was Chace a main character on that show? I couldn't find him in the cast on the wiki page


----------



## platorepublic

lethal lava land said:


> I really like that picture too!
> 
> I looked up that show, Kyle XY..looks like a weird show, haha. Was Chace a main character on that show? I couldn't find him in the cast on the wiki page


He was refering to Matt Dallas, who is actually gay IRL.


----------



## lethal lava land

Ah, gotcha. Bit slow on the uptake lol. I'm running on very little sleep right now lol.

He's pretty handsome, as well.


----------



## platorepublic

This is the kind of thing that makes me slightly glad I am still single and mostly closeted:

Someone scratched a gay slur into my buddy and his boyfriends door, their response is priceless : funny

And I think the response from the gay people were kind of useless - they will attract even more attention and will get into more danger.


----------



## Fredward

platorepublic said:


> This is the kind of thing that makes me slightly glad I am still single and mostly closeted:
> 
> Someone scratched a gay slur into my buddy and his boyfriends door, their response is priceless : funny
> 
> And I think the response from the gay people were kind of useless - they will attract even more attention and will get into more danger.


The alternative being to just shut up and take it? Spend the rest of your life quiet and unassuming implicitly apologizing to some idiots society harbors for the fact that you _exist_? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck that. I would've done exactly the same thing in that situation.


----------



## Morpheus83

platorepublic said:


> This is the kind of thing that makes me slightly glad I am still single and mostly closeted:
> 
> Someone scratched a gay slur into my buddy and his boyfriends door, their response is priceless : funny
> 
> And I think the response from the gay people were kind of useless - they will attract even more attention and will get into more danger.


Maybe being a faaaabulous comedian is an occupational hazard after all :tongue:


----------



## platorepublic

Fredward said:


> The alternative being to just shut up and take it? Spend the rest of your life quiet and unassuming implicitly apologizing to some idiots society harbors for the fact that you _exist_? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck that. I would've done exactly the same thing in that situation.


Yes, just shut up and take it. And call the police. Then move to another city. I'm sorry I am not as brave as you. 

Which is why I blocked you in the first place, because all your comments are so crass. I just revealed your post to see what you have to say, and as expected, acidic. Never again. Bye.


----------



## myopinionoffends

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFP
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? LGBT people are usually the most fun and accepting people tbh because we've experienced alienation so it's very great to have a conversation with someone who doesn't judge just like you don't.
How old are you? 15
What's your gender? F
What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual or pansexual (indecisive about being pan)
How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 13.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really although i do have unnaturally colored hair which might be considered a stereotype? I don't really think so.
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes, by parents and family, general public was very accepting and welcoming.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to general public, immediate family, a couple aunts but I don't think my father's side of the family knows about it, been out, or more like forced out, for almost six months now I believe?
Do you know many LGBT people? I know a considerable amount in real life.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? I'm pretty open about my sexuality but I don't go on raging protests even though I'm vocal about equality, as my family is very, ahem, religious. I've been in a couple other chatrooms on websites like this though, it's pretty fun just chatting about whatever subject comes up.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Not really, unless it's to the extreme.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.
What do you look for in a partner? Understanding, respecting my values as I respect theirs, flexibility (not literally for any dirty minded pervs.) able to understand I have times where I will be extremely emotionally needy, and others where I will be distant I might seem detached or cold but really i just need to withdraw for time to myself, and compassion, SENSE OF HUMOR IS ABSOLUTELY REQUIRED AS I'M A JOKER, I LAUGH AT MYSELF AND OTHERS EQUALLY.
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. CIARA, slight crush on Nicki Minaj, not really a celebrity but Blu (Jonica Booth) off of reality show Bad Girls Club season. ( I don't watch that crap, i only watched that season cause there was girlxgirl action tbh)
Show us your picture? (my avatar/profile pic is me)


----------



## Playful Proxy

Ugh, it's so awkward, my campus has GLSA which is gay lesbian straight alliance aaaaand they left out the T. ;_; Like, I get how gender identity is entirely different from orientation, but finding support of any kind for this stuff seems impossible short of being locked in my room all day.


----------



## AesSidhe

Just join them @Playful Proxy, it's not because they forgot the T that they won't be open for it


----------



## platorepublic

Manunkind said:


> *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENTJ
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To pass time.
> *How old are you? *23
> *What's your gender? *M
> *What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
> *How long have you known your orientation? 8 years.*
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Possibly the odd infatuation with celebrities. *
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Nope. *
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Yes - to everyone.*
> *Do you know many LGBT people? I live in NYC. So yes.*
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Yes. Depending how mature and aged the group is, it can go well. For the most part, people are idiots.
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Only pride. I tended to hate it.*
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No. *
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
> *What do you look for in a partner? INTPs step to the front.*
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? I'm not sharing that. Plus, I need at least a gin to get my started.*
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Hahahahaha.*
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on. No.*
> *Show us your picture? *Buy me a gin first.
> 
> Ta. Da.


Um. INTP here.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

MajTom said:


> Go for it! Just make sure beforehand that she's not pretending to be straight and cheating on her opposite sex SO with you. Not that that's happened to me. Except that it has. Seriously, what a fucking asshole.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to derail your post. But seriously, go for it.
> 
> Also, Azula is awesome .


She is very much single. Lol. 

And The Red Viper is hecka neato.


----------



## MyRuinousLife

What's your personality type (MBTI)? I don't know who I am.

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Curiosity.

How old are you? 20

What's your gender? M

What's your sexual orientation? Confused.

How long have you known your orientation? I only really took note of my faculties in my mid-late teens.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? No.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No. One time someone asked me if I was a hermaphrodite on CoD. He only had my voice as a point of reference.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out of what? People always react the same way to me. Slight disapproval with overtones of revulsion.

Do you know many LGBT people? No.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No. It's good, for them, but it has nothing to do with me.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No. But I wish people the best, generally.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? I've been in a relationship for 20 year's.

What do you look for in a partner? I wouldn't know what to look for.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No. I did try to get into a pub with my birth certificate XD Trying to buy beer with a birth certificate as identification, doesn't work.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. I couldn't say.


----------



## Kito

I'm fucking sick of wanting to kiss so many guys but being unable to. As far as all my friends in this city know, I'm straight as hell and want girls in my bed, but no, fucking WRONG. Can you tell I'm slightly drunk? Ffs.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Kito said:


> I'm fucking sick of wanting to kiss so many guys but being unable to. As far as all my friends in this city know, I'm straight as hell and want girls in my bed, but no, fucking WRONG. Can you tell I'm slightly drunk? Ffs.


Apparently, not drunk enough!

Have you tried giving out subtle hints?


----------



## Kito

WamphyriThrall said:


> Apparently, not drunk enough!
> 
> Have you tried giving out subtle hints?


M8, I was way worse earlier, I made sure I was at least coherent before coming on here. 

Nah, if I'm ever confident enough to give subtle hints I'm drunk off my face, and if I'm drunk off my face I'm not in an environment where flirting is an option. I'm making excuses, I know it. I'm a lonely loser who needs sleep. I'll come back to this tomorrow.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Best said:


> When you started to feel different and get that feeling that you were gay (or bi), did you deny it for a while?


Not sure if this question was directed towards everybody, or just AesSidhe, but thought I would answer anyways. Yes. The first major female attraction(s) I had were at the age of 11-12, and despite having several female "crushes," it probably took me a good 10 years to actually allow the words "I like women" to come out of my mouth.


----------



## AesSidhe

@MyRuinousLife: what makes you question yourself? How did you feel when someone on CoD asked you if you were a hermaphrodite? You clearly put your gender marker on PerC as Male, so that means that you at least identify as male, that's a start to finding out about yourself.

So my question for you is: What are you confused about specifically, and why have you become confused about it?  (for starters)


----------



## MyRuinousLife

AesSidhe said:


> @MyRuinousLife: what makes you question yourself? How did you feel when someone on CoD asked you if you were a hermaphrodite? You clearly put your gender marker on PerC as Male, so that means that you at least identify as male, that's a start to finding out about yourself.
> 
> So my question for you is: What are you confused about specifically, and why have you become confused about it?  (for starters)


Ha. I didn't feel anywhich way about it, it was just an interesting story. I found it funny that this person thought I was a hermaphrodite based only on my voice, which has changed considerably since those days.
Hmmm. I don't think I've become confused, I think I've always been slightly confused about the issue of sexuality, and my own. I can't really give you an example of my sexuality, because it is largely unexplored. I'm confused about the issue of rights for people of different persuasions, I'm confused about how these different persuasions come about, how they are induced if induced. I'm not too eager to put a label to my sexuality either, not to make it easier for other people to understand or myself.

There's a start.


----------



## AesSidhe

Well in the end there is no need to put a label on yourself, because you're just you, and people need to respect you as you, not because of some sort of label people apply to you or you apply to yourself, because that'll just lead to bias that is not founded in reality. So just be yourself and enjoy life as yourself


----------



## adagio

Kito said:


> I'm fucking sick of wanting to kiss so many guys but being unable to. As far as all my friends in this city know, I'm straight as hell and want girls in my bed, but no, fucking WRONG. Can you tell I'm slightly drunk? Ffs.


If you come by tomorrow I'll be happy to oblige. Bring a bottle although you won't need to get drunk. :happy:


----------



## aendern

AesSidhe said:


> is it me or are there actually a lot of LGBT INFPs? :tongue:


imo everyone is lgbt.

Also I love love love your avatar. I love boys who look like girls. (I assume that's what that is O__o)


----------



## AesSidhe

emberfly said:


> imo everyone is lgbt.
> 
> Also I love love love your avatar. I love boys who look like girls. (I assume that's what that is O__o)


Uh huh everyone is somewhere on a scale and no one is 0% nor 100% 

And uh huh the art work is fanart from Kuja (the Antagonist from Final Fantasy IX) who officially is described as male, while his race (he is a Genome) actually doesn't have a gender/sex 

The reason why I use it as an avatar, is because people used to think in real life that the picture was based on me, which I saw as an amazing compliment because I think it's a really beautiful picture. So it made me want to use it as an avatar for a while


----------



## Kito

AesSidhe said:


> Uh huh everyone is somewhere on a scale and no one is 0% nor 100%
> 
> And uh huh the art work is fanart from Kuja (the Antagonist from Final Fantasy IX) who officially is described as male, while his race (he is a Genome) actually doesn't have a gender/sex
> 
> The reason why I use it as an avatar, is because people used to think in real life that the picture was based on me, which I saw as an amazing compliment because I think it's a really beautiful picture. So it made me want to use it as an avatar for a while


Kuja's battle theme is amazing. He's one of the best FF antagonists, but also the biggest maricón I've ever seen, even by FF standards. :laughing:


----------



## astral_shamaness

emberfly said:


> Also I love love love your avatar. I love boys who look like girls. (I assume that's what that is O__o)


Oh my, they are the best <3


----------



## Narcissus

AesSidhe said:


> Well in the end there is no need to put a label on yourself, because you're just you, and people need to respect you as you, not because of some sort of label people apply to you or you apply to yourself, because that'll just lead to bias that is not founded in reality. So just be yourself and enjoy life as yourself


Don't be suprised if one day I hang these words upon my bed


----------



## Narcissus

I didn't read all the 34 pages of this thread so I don't know when it turned into a regular conversation but I feel like answering questions so I'm going to do it! 
What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Outta curiosity.
How old are you? 19
What's your gender? My gender is "I don't care" but I got used to be taken for a girl since that's the kind of equipment I was born with. I'd be glad with a neutral pronoun but in my mother tongue this is not an option, really. But yeah, I don't really care.
What's your sexual orientation? Ace, although it may one day turn out to be demisexual. We'll see.
How long have you known your orientation? I never really cared about this. 
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not sure... 
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? I'm neither **** nor trans so yeah...  The only thing is that people have problem understanding why I don't want to look feminine and "pretty" if I don't _loathe_ having a female body (I made an intuitive leap over some things here but I wanna keep the answers short)
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I don't talk much about this with people. My level of "I don't care" is really high. 
Do you know many LGBT people? A few, maybe
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? Nah I'm too much of a lone wolf.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? I don't like social gatherings enough to go to something like that. Also they too often look like a freak parade and really, I love crazy people wearing rainbow feathers, but these events miss the point. LGBT people want others to think of them as normal people "just like you!" and yet they're suprised those "normals" see them as freaks.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat, because if I was going to vote, I wouldn't vote for a party consisting of narrow-minded pricks.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.
What do you look for in a partner? Must be like-minded... And open-minded!  Aesthetical preferences are rather varied and not of biggest importance so I'll skip them.
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? I'v pretty sure that kissing a guy when I was really drunk doesn't count. (if it does, I qualify it as "bad")
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Wow idk there are some people I admire but... 
Show us your picture? Go to my profile page if you're that curious. My computer is hella slow and capricious.


----------



## Narcissus

(Don't mind me, you can continue your conversation )


----------



## AesSidhe

pagan astronaut said:


> (Don't mind me, you can continue your conversation )


To be very honest, I actually thought you were gender: "I don't care" but born with male equipment :laughing:


----------



## Narcissus

AesSidhe said:


> To be very honest, I actually thought you were gender: "I don't care" but born with male equipment :laughing:


Haha that's cool. Did you judge my equipment by my profile pic? (omg this sounds so damn weird, lol) Because I actually have a very girly face and complain about not being able to achieve that perfect neutral look


----------



## AesSidhe

Uh huh based on your profile picture. I thought you were a very androgynous boy


----------



## Narcissus

AesSidhe said:


> Uh huh based on your profile picture. I thought you were a very androgynous boy


Oh well, in that case I would have to be indeed a very, veeery androgynous _boy_ XD 
That would make me an embodiment of my own aesthetic ideal, heh.


----------



## MajTom

AesSidhe said:


> Uh huh everyone is somewhere on a scale and no one is 0% nor 100%
> 
> And uh huh the art work is fanart from Kuja (the Antagonist from Final Fantasy IX) who officially is described as male, while his race (he is a Genome) actually doesn't have a gender/sex
> 
> The reason why I use it as an avatar, is because people used to think in real life that the picture was based on me, which I saw as an amazing compliment because I think it's a really beautiful picture. So it made me want to use it as an avatar for a while


I don't know about gender, but I'm pretty sure Kuja's race was sexually differentiated. Granted, it's been well over a decade since I've played the game, but I do remember Zidane taking note that he was talking to a female genome at one point when he was going about in his home world. Granted, they were all pretty androgynous. On a sidenote, androgyny is ridiculously hot. Honestly, I think I really do tend to go for more feminine guys and more masculine girls.


----------



## AesSidhe

MajTom said:


> I don't know about gender, but I'm pretty sure Kuja's race was sexually differentiated. Granted, it's been well over a decade since I've played the game, but I do remember Zidane taking note that he was talking to a female genome at one point when he was going about in his home world. Granted, they were all pretty androgynous. On a sidenote, androgyny is ridiculously hot. Honestly, I think I really do tend to go for more feminine guys and more masculine girls.


Indeed they did have some segregation but "For all his womanizing, Zidane doesn't have the parts to make children. Following Garland's words to the letter Genomes were made for a purpose and usually reproductive organs wouldn't be added. Sure they have genders, but that doesn't mean they have the organs." 

Both male and female model can be seen in this picture


----------



## aendern

MajTom said:


> On a sidenote, androgyny is ridiculously hot. Honestly, I think I really do tend to go for more feminine guys and more masculine girls.


Me too. I agree.


----------



## MajTom

AesSidhe said:


> Indeed they did have some segregation but "For all his womanizing, Zidane doesn't have the parts to make children. Following Garland's words to the letter Genomes were made for a purpose and usually reproductive organs wouldn't be added. Sure they have genders, but that doesn't mean they have the organs."
> 
> Both male and female model can be seen in this picture


So, does Zidane not have a dick? Poor Garnet


----------



## AesSidhe

MajTom said:


> So, does Zidane not have a dick? Poor Garnet


Indeed he has no dick, but he still has his tongue, his fingers, and they can use toys


----------



## Narcissus

emberfly said:


> Me too. I agree.


Count me in, to.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Wait, androgyny is hot? :shocked: There is hope for me yet! I mostly get people being uncertain how to gender me in public and getting super awkward about it.


----------



## astral_shamaness

Playful Proxy said:


> Wait, androgyny is hot? :shocked: There is hope for me yet! I mostly get people being uncertain how to gender me in public and getting super awkward about it.


Really? That's sad :<


----------



## Narcissus

Playful Proxy said:


> Wait, androgyny is hot? :shocked: There is hope for me yet! I mostly get people being uncertain how to gender me in public and getting super awkward about it.


People are so crazy about labels they get awkward about almost everything ;_; They won't embrace anything they can't put in one of the familiar boxes in their heads, while they could just enjoy the diversity (or at least ask politely)... :/ But YES, androgyny _is_ hot!


----------



## Playful Proxy

astral_shamaness said:


> Really? That's sad :<


Work in progress haha. I actually think it's kinda funny (and better than where I was).


----------



## MajTom

AesSidhe said:


> Indeed he has no dick, but he still has his tongue, his fingers, and they can use toys


BUT WAIT! There was that scene where Zidane and Vivi took a tinkle (standing up) under the stars together. This seems to infer that, while he may very well be infertile (or at the very least reproductively incompatible with Garnet, given the fact that she's basically an alien), he does have a functioning dick. Granted, it seems to do the same for Vivi, thus raising the question, "why does he have a dick"? Since his people were only built to be weapons, why were they built with human reproductive organs?


----------



## Narcissus

MajTom said:


> BUT WAIT! There was that scene where Zidane and Vivi took a tinkle (standing up) under the stars together. This seems to infer that, while he may very well be infertile (or at the very least reproductively incompatible with Garnet, given the fact that she's basically an alien), he does have a functioning dick. Granted, it seems to do the same for Vivi, thus raising the question, "why does he have a dick"? Since his people were only built to be weapons, why were they built with human reproductive organs?


Maybe... someone had a very broad definition of the word "weapon".
Omg sorry I couldn't help it XD


----------



## AesSidhe

MajTom said:


> BUT WAIT! There was that scene where Zidane and Vivi took a tinkle (standing up) under the stars together. This seems to infer that, while he may very well be infertile (or at the very least reproductively incompatible with Garnet, given the fact that she's basically an alien), he does have a functioning dick. Granted, it seems to do the same for Vivi, thus raising the question, "why does he have a dick"? Since his people were only built to be weapons, why were they built with human reproductive organs?


I read this, started googling and before I knew it, it was 3 hours later and still I have no answer. It looks like it's a huge debate online xDDD


----------



## amaranthDragon

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Not really, I just naturally gravitate toward anything LGBT-related
*How old are you?* 19
*What's your gender?* Nonbinary 
*What's your sexual orientation?* Asexual (I'm thinkin' panromantic as far as romantic orientation goes, though)
*How long have you known your orientation?* Maybe a year, since I found out that sexual and romantic attraction are not the same thing. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Well, I DO have an overwhelming enthusiasm for dragons (obviously), but aside from that not really
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* A bit, but I honestly could not give less of a fuck about it.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Well, I'm out as nonbinary to a few people and have been since my senior year of high school, but for most people it's difficult to try to explain that there are genders outside the traditional male/female dichotomy, so I just don't say anything until they use the wrong pronouns. In high school a lot of people accused me of being gay/trans. 
*Do you know many LGBT people?* I had two queer friends in high school (a FLAMBOYANTLY gay boy who may or may not actually be a trans girl, he just doesn't know, and another friend who is probably a demigirl that I lost touch with after they switched schools junior year), and now I have a genderfluid bisexual roommate (nb's stick together).
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Yeah, I'm in the pride club here on campus, it's pretty cool and I'm excited to see how it's going to develop.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* No, but I'm trying to talk my mom into taking me to the Indy Pride Parade this June (she thinks I'm bisexual so she just kinda went with it)
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Honestly, politics piss me off, so I don't really pay much attention.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No, but I really want to be
*What do you look for in a partner?* I really like people who are super good at something, be it that they're great at playing a musical instrument or they have an extensive knowledge of some science or another. I also really like people who are intellectually smarter than I am (that's not hard; I plateaued way back in eighth grade) so that we can learn things together and they can teach me what they know. Being a feminist is also kinda important, but the generic definition of "feminist" and the one I'm accustomed to aren't really the same thing and I'm pretty sure a LOT of people who see that are going to judge me hardcore.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* I have not.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Noooope.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* I don't even know where any LGBT clubs and bars are aside from the campus Pride group, sooo no.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Oooooh my god, Lavern Cox. She is my queen, I love her. I don't really have any other celebrity crushes, but I do find Benedict Cumberbatch and Lee Pace aesthetically pleasing. Also Marina Diamandis.
*Show us your picture?* nah


----------



## AesSidhe

That awesome, funny moment when the first post of a new member is in the LGBT Chat xDDDD


----------



## amaranthDragon

Like I said
I gravitate towards LGBT things
It's my weakness


----------



## Playful Proxy

amaranthDragon said:


> Like I said
> I gravitate towards LGBT things
> It's my weakness


Fwiw: Just because someone is flamboyantly gay does not mean trans girl. :tongue: Just sayin. If you really want to stereotype, try the "If your son is too computer savy, he may be a she." It's an ongoing joke how many trans women are in computer science, engineering, or IT. Most cis women wouldn't be that 'feminine' (regarding the super flamboyancy) so I would assume any other women usually wouldn't either.


----------



## amaranthDragon

Playful Proxy said:


> Fwiw: Just because someone is flamboyantly gay does not mean trans girl. :tongue: Just sayin. If you really want to stereotype, try the "If your son is too computer savy, he may be a she." It's an ongoing joke how many trans women are in computer science, engineering, or IT. Most cis women wouldn't be that 'feminine' (regarding the super flamboyancy) so I would assume any other women usually wouldn't either.


Yeah, I know that being flamboyantly homosexual doesn't equate with being a trans girl, and I've tried to help him figure out which is what, but he just isn't sure. He very much enjoys stereotypically "feminine" things, like dresses and make-up, but at the same time he can't figure out if he isn't just a gay man who enjoys dressing like a girl. He's an aspiring drag queen now, to kind of reach a sort of middle ground between the two.

Also I've never heard that joke before, it's beautiful haha


----------



## AesSidhe

Playful Proxy said:


> Fwiw: Just because someone is flamboyantly gay does not mean trans girl. :tongue: Just sayin. If you really want to stereotype, try the "If your son is too computer savy, he may be a she." It's an ongoing joke how many trans women are in computer science, engineering, or IT. Most cis women wouldn't be that 'feminine' (regarding the super flamboyancy) so I would assume any other women usually wouldn't either.


Hey if we drive the stereotype even further we might even say that certain parts of the Trans community are SO extremely nerdy that they couldn't get a girlfriend, which ended up with them becoming their own girlfriend  xDDD


----------



## Deity

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENFP*
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Not really. I just like clicking things.
*How old are you?* 18
*What's your gender?* Female
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual.
*How long have you known your orientation?* Since I was 8.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not sure.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* I'm as out as out can be.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know lots.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Only a couple times. I thought they were okay.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* I have. I thought it was fun.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Most likely.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No relationships this year.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Tom Hiddleston, to be honest. 
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Tom Hiddleston and Natalie Portman are high up on my list.


----------



## Jane Elliot

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 

To talk about being Bisexual and for advancing our rights, because we're marginalized enough as it is.

How old are you? 35

What's your gender? F

What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual

How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 11 or 12

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I have no idea. 


Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 

From my family, yes. My mother freaked out originally when I was 12. 


Do you know many LGBT people? 

What a silly question, I know myself! (And yes, have some friends who are LGBT, both online and IRL.) 


Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 

I follow the events in my town and vote for marriage equality.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 

Yes, I go to Pride every year in my nearest large city. 

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Hell yes. 

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 

Yes.

What do you look for in a partner? 

Someone kind. Someone who understands me and cares about me. Someone who connects with me mentally. I've had bad experiences in the past and don't want to go through that again. I'm very cautious. 

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 

Yes. Good... but it was when I was young, and it didn't work out, so it was painful and I prefer not to think of it. 


Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 

Yes, I go to the club in my city. It's so fun and fabulous. 

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 

Hm, this one is difficult for me. I don't get crushes on people from looks, I get crushes on people from connection. When I was a child I would get crushes on literary characters. (Don't laugh, I know how awkward that is.)


----------



## Kito

Every time I feel sure enough of my sexuality to tell someone about it, it changes. And I start the whole cycle of doubt again.

Some think it's really as simple as knowing whether you like guys or girls. LOL. I fucking wish. I don't know shit anymore.


----------



## aendern

Kito said:


> Every time I feel sure enough of my sexuality to tell someone about it, it changes. And I start the whole cycle of doubt again.
> 
> Some think it's really as simple as knowing whether you like guys or girls. LOL. I fucking wish. I don't know shit anymore.


I feel similar. I have been flipping back and forth between heteroromantic and bisexual, heterosexual and heteroromantic, and bisexual/biromantic.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Kito said:


> Every time I feel sure enough of my sexuality to tell someone about it, it changes. And I start the whole cycle of doubt again.
> 
> Some think it's really as simple as knowing whether you like guys or girls. LOL. I fucking wish. I don't know shit anymore.


Don't feel bad. I came out to my parents as gay, but later decided bisexual fit better. It's just at the time, those attractions were strongest, but now I feel more "balanced", you could say. Some days I lean towards the other sex, but generally it's around 60/40 in either direction. 

You could start small: "I like (or have liked) both boys and girls," or, "I know I like ___ for sure." 

How about not telling anyone until you're sure? Or better yet, tell them you're questioning or unsure. In more nebulous terms, "I like who I like," or, "I'd prefer not to use labels."


----------



## Kito

WamphyriThrall said:


> Don't feel bad. I came out to my parents as gay, but later decided bisexual fit better. It's just at the time, those attractions were strongest, but now I feel more "balanced", you could say. Some days I lean towards the other sex, but generally it's around 60/40 in either direction.
> 
> You could start small: "I like (or have liked) both boys and girls," or, "I know I like ___ for sure."
> 
> How about not telling anyone until you're sure? Or better yet, tell them you're questioning or unsure. In more nebulous terms, "I like who I like," or, "I'd prefer not to use labels."


Yeah, this has been my plan... for about three years. Still haven't really reached the point of being entirely sure.

I should probably just keep it really vague when I tell people, because I don't wanna have to explain myself to them again later. I can only think of four people who know... my parents definitely have a suspicion. Sigh. I'll figure it out one day. Thanks.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Jane Elliot said:


> Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I have no idea.


Probably not. The stereotypes for bisexual cis women are that they're straight.


----------



## Jane Elliot

Torai said:


> Probably not. The stereotypes for bisexual cis women are that they're straight.


Yeah, and fuck those stereotypes. My first sexual experience was with a woman, so screw that.


----------



## Misaki

Kito said:


> Yeah, this has been my plan... for about three years. Still haven't really reached the point of being entirely sure.
> 
> I should probably just keep it really vague when I tell people, because I don't wanna have to explain myself to them again later. I can only think of four people who know... my parents definitely have a suspicion. Sigh. I'll figure it out one day. Thanks.


Yeah, I find that keeping things sufficiently vague or even answering in a roundabout way works best, without having to actually lie. Maybe it's just in my experience, but those suggestions along the lines of not using labels or liking who you like never seem to be taken in the desired way. Mind you, I really like the idea of those responses and wish they'd fly; the problem a lot of the time is that when people hear things like that they instantly think "gay" or something of the sort. Although if you're already out of the closet, I don't think it matters as much. It's more of an issue for people covering as straight or whatever.


----------



## codydraco

I haven't been on this site in awhile. It's nice to see this thread is still active.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Jane Elliot said:


> Yeah, and fuck those stereotypes. My first sexual experience was with a woman, so screw that.


Yeah...

I mean, I think bisexual people are one of the few groups that is stereotyped in such a way that the simple fact of their existence breaks the stereotype.

But we got Korrasami. That's cool.


----------



## Fredward

Anyone here watch Black Sails? I feel like I need someone to bitch about with Black Sails. I've never heard about it until I heard the words gay pirate uttered and then I ran to download the first episode, which I have yet to watch. But you what? I skimmed through it. And do you know what I'm pretty sure I saw? Lesbians. No one has a problem. Yet when one pirate is involved in a (meat) sword fight everyone loses their minds!

And I swear to god if I see one more person waiving their hands and bitching about how the gaygenda is being shoved down their throat I _will_ shove something down their throat.








meaning my fist you have a dirty mind boi


----------



## AesSidhe

Fredward said:


> meaning my fist you have a dirty mind boi


Awwwwwww this was exactly what I was thinking xDDDDD


----------



## lolthevoidlol

why, why, WHYYYYYY do females I'm attracted to make my brain go completely offline?! T_T

I just spent two nights going out dancing with this super awesome chick who elected to engage in the dirtiest dancing I have ever participated in in my life (which was furthermore my first time ever dancing with a female) and I swear to god I did not have one coherent thought the entire time. Besides some utter terror at contemplating whether it would be ok to go for a kiss (LOL totally chickened out, like I had a chance when I could barely maintain eye contact) my mental content could be precisely summed up as "b-b-buuUUHHHH". 

I also learned that when a female is in front of me and grinding into me while dancing I have no idea what to do with my hands :frustrating::crying:

So now I'm sitting here banging my head against the wall going "stupidstupidstupid" and feeling really frustrated. This NEVER happens with dudes. PRETTY GIRLS, Y U MAKE ME SO DUMB?!


----------



## Jane Elliot

Torai said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I mean, I think bisexual people are one of the few groups that is stereotyped in such a way that the simple fact of their existence breaks the stereotype.
> 
> But we got Korrasami. That's cool.



We also have historically faced a lot of stigma from people in the LGBTQ community.


----------



## Rainbow Eyes

What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENFP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? No specific reason

How old are you? 19

What's your gender? Male assigned female at birth

What's your sexual orientation? Straight but femromantic. (I only find women sexually attractive, but I can date anyone feminine)

How long have you known your orientation? I knew I was trans since 9th grade (When I found out what it was.) 

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? My sense of fashion isn't too great. (I'm more stereotypically gay)

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?Yes. People tried to tell me I'm a girl. 

Do you know many LGBT people? My sister is bicurious I think. I think my mom is pansexual. There were quite a few bisexuals at one of the schools I went to. I'm best friends with a transgirl. 

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No. There aren't any near where I live.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Sort of. I wouldn't vote for a homophobe or a transphobe. 

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No

What do you look for in a partner? I am what I call beauty blind, so I solely judge based on personality. 

Must be feminine. Whether they are somewhat feminine or ultra feminine doesn't matter. Just no masculinity. 
Must show concern for others. 
Must be willing to be hugged often.
Must share several common interests. 
Must be willing to communicate. 
Must be willing to engage in dirty talk.
Must have a good sense of humor. 
Must be an NF. 


Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Bad

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. Good

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. None

Show us your picture? Sure!


----------



## AesSidhe

Gives @Rainbow Eyes lots of hugs :3


----------



## Rainbow Eyes

_hugs AesSidhe back _


----------



## Wellsy

*Unsure if appropriate place to post but seems suitable *
Do you flirt with your heterosexual friends? 
Assuming you like to flirt in the first place.


----------



## Fredward

Wellsy said:


> Do you flirt with your heterosexual friends?


Only when it's likely to make them uncomfortable.


----------



## backdrop12

Wellsy said:


> *Unsure if appropriate place to post but seems suitable *
> Do you flirt with your heterosexual friends?
> Assuming you like to flirt in the first place.


Sometimes but I do it in a way that goes past there heteradar =p


----------



## Cevian

I posted on Yik Yak asking what the LGBT student organization is like. Someone replied, "They're awkward freshmen. If you want to meet cool people, try Grindr." I... okay, firstly, I didn't even specify gender in my post, and secondly, I'm not looking to get laid.

So, I have a question for those who are or once were college students: what are good ways to make friends? Large club meetings seem like they'd be intimidating (I'm in a big organization already and I still haven't made friends there) but it seems like the only option so far.


----------



## Kito

Cevian said:


> I posted on Yik Yak asking what the LGBT student organization is like. Someone replied, "They're awkward freshmen. If you want to meet cool people, try Grindr." I... okay, firstly, I didn't even specify gender in my post, and secondly, I'm not looking to get laid.
> 
> So, I have a question for those who are or once were college students: what are good ways to make friends? Large club meetings seem like they'd be intimidating (I'm in a big organization already and I still haven't made friends there) but it seems like the only option so far.


Seconding this. I don't wanna join the LGBT society here because it's all about social activism and club nights, two things I don't give a shit about. And it's absolutely full to the brim with stereotypes...


----------



## Tiffany

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Just to see what is was

*How old are you?* 17

*What's your gender? *Female
*
What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual 

*How long have you known your orientation? 15

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? What even are the orientation-related stereotypes for a bisexual girl? threesomes? 

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Not so far, but I would if I came out to more people

Do you know many LGBT people? Yeah I know a few bisexuals and gays

Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? What did you think of them? No

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yeah to an extent 

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No

What do you look for in a partner? 
-Meets my level of intelligence (otherwise things would get boring)
-Gets along with me
-Be able to connect on a deep level
-Humorous 
-Someone I am attracted to and vice versa
-Values reason over feelings
-Open minded and accepting
-Respectful


Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Eh.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. Eh. 

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No

Name some famous people you have a crush on. Angelina Jolie

Show us your pictures? Maybe later*


----------



## backdrop12

Kito said:


> Seconding this. I don't wanna join the LGBT society here because it's all about social activism and club nights, two things I don't give a shit about. And it's absolutely full to the brim with stereotypes...



One time I tried going to a LGBT org. and one of the people there was trying to hit on me so badly that it was quite creepy.

and if I would nitpick , alot of old people there aswell but I do not mind it =p ( but some do OOOoooOOOoooOOOO X3 )


----------



## aendern

Cevian said:


> I posted on Yik Yak asking what the LGBT student organization is like. Someone replied, "They're awkward freshmen. If you want to meet cool people, try Grindr." I... okay, firstly, I didn't even specify gender in my post, and secondly, I'm not looking to get laid.
> 
> So, I have a question for those who are or once were college students: what are good ways to make friends? Large club meetings seem like they'd be intimidating (I'm in a big organization already and I still haven't made friends there) but it seems like the only option so far.


We're both in Florida. How cool!

I would not recommend LGBT clubs. They are usually very Se-dominated. (unless you're into that--then more power to you). I find I always have very little in common with Se doms. They love partying and casual sex and drugs and blah blah blah

I try to avoid those kinds of people.

I would think some kind of academic club would have more like-minded people. At least for me. I don't know your interests, so I can't speak for you.

If you join something really niche and obscure, you will probably find an easier time making friends. Those people are usually very inclusive.

LGBT clubs are not niche and obscure (unless you live in a really conservative place maybe idk)


----------



## backdrop12

emberfly said:


> We're both in Florida. How cool!
> 
> I would not recommend LGBT clubs. They are usually very Se-dominated. (unless you're into that--then more power to you). I find I always have very little in common with Se doms. They love partying and casual sex and drugs and blah blah blah
> 
> I try to avoid those kinds of people.
> 
> I would think some kind of academic club would have more like-minded people. At least for me. I don't know your interests, so I can't speak for you.
> 
> If you join something really niche and obscure, you will probably find an easier time making friends. Those people are usually very inclusive.
> 
> LGBT clubs are not niche and obscure (unless you live in a really conservative place maybe idk)


For my LGBT club in college it is mostly chit chat / talking about current events ( with some movies on the side ) . Did not feel like I belong to the said groups and really felt like I was an outsider/ they already had their niches, but thats what I maybe get for going to community college

Now the anime game club they do nothing but play card and afterwards the club is over , they just go to the cafeteria and do the same exact thing. Do not know how they get funding XD


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kito said:


> We were talking about what causes homosexuality in Psychology yesterday, and it was awkward as fuck. Our teacher was showing us videos of twins where one was straight and the other gay, and everyone kept trying to guess who the gay one was. The stereotypes flying around were hideous.
> 
> I know I shouldn't have let it anger me, but I still ended up sitting there silently and anxiously. >_<


You summed up my high school years. :dry:


----------



## Kito

Luke the Turner said:


> You summed up my high school years. :dry:


MY NOTIFICATIONS. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?

In all seriousness, I'm out of that place now, thank fuck. But uni doesn't seem much better. Yeah, meeting LGBT people is easy, but meeting ones that aren't obnoxious and asking to be decked is harder. :dry:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kito said:


> MY NOTIFICATIONS. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?


I'm all over it, huh? You're not the only one I stalk.



> In all seriousness, I'm out of that place now, thank fuck. But uni doesn't seem much better. Yeah, meeting LGBT people is easy, but meeting ones that aren't obnoxious and asking to be decked is harder. :dry:


It's the struggle, man. People suck.

PS: Have I mentioned how much I love your signature?


----------



## Morpheus83

Kito said:


> MY NOTIFICATIONS. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm out of that place now, thank fuck. But uni doesn't seem much better. Yeah, meeting LGBT people is easy, but meeting ones that aren't obnoxious and asking to be decked is harder. :dry:


From my own experiences, there seems to be two broad 'flavours' of university/college LGBTs: humourless social/political activists who see 'injustices' under every rock and stone (forget about careful analysis because some people want any excuse to be offended); and narcissistic sex fiends who treat 'partners' like three-day video rentals. Folks who don't fall into either category might make up less than forty percent of the population


----------



## Fredward

Specific interest/activist groups tend to spawn caricatures. I'm not really sure why that is but I think it's a mix of 1) strong opinions tend to leech the gray out of something and form polarities 2) they draw a specific kind of person, by definition someone already sensitive to the topic 3) it's a relatively enclosed environment filled with like-minded people [for the most part] and 4) it's still part of a broader cultural milieu with its own ideas and attitudes often at odds with that of the group which seems to often foster either a hypersensitive activist mindset or the reappropriating mindset 'yes we're sluts but we're sluts on _our _terms.' 

Something similar seems to happen regardless of what kind of interest/activist group it is, which is why I try and avoid them. I can be sympathetic/supportive without submitting to the hivemind.


----------



## Cevian

This is a bit off-topic, but this tweet made me laugh. [link]


----------



## Misaki

Hm, it's too bad the campus communities don't sound like much fun, as I was planning to get more involved when I start up my next degree this fall. Not exactly going out of my way to find somebody - that's not my style - but it seems increasingly hard to meet anyone...


----------



## Morpheus83

Shouta Misaki said:


> Hm, it's too bad the campus communities don't sound like much fun, as I was planning to get more involved when I start up my next degree this fall. Not exactly going out of my way to find somebody - that's not my style - but it seems increasingly hard to meet anyone...


Oh, well. I never did 'meet' anyone, myself: the cliques were already well established, and I felt like an outsider. Some people probably had more positive experiences because of their interest/s and temperament.


----------



## AesSidhe

This was the best lol of the day, apparently Bryan Fischer believes that gay sex makes you blind xDDDD


----------



## backdrop12

AesSidhe said:


> This was the best lol of the day, apparently Bryan Fischer believes that gay sex makes you blind xDDDD


Wait......My brother just wore glasses , my dad is thinking about it , my middle brother is maybe going , yet I am gay and have the best eyesite in the family.....weird eh ? =p


----------



## AesSidhe

backdrop12 said:


> Wait......My brother just wore glasses , my dad is thinking about it , my middle brother is maybe going , yet I am gay and have the best eyesite in the family.....weird eh ? =p


They most likely masturbate too much


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I better get a dog.


----------



## backdrop12

AesSidhe said:


> They most likely masturbate too much


But I do too yet I have great eyesight =c.
@Luke the Turner

Wufff X3


----------



## Kurt Wagner

backdrop12 said:


> yea....that was my reaction too when I finally figured it out.........crazy eh ?


You're saying that if my dick is circumsized then I vote blue?


----------



## backdrop12

Luke the Turner said:


> You're saying that if my dick is circumsized then I vote blue?


nunununununununununu preference X3.... but if you want that is ok too :3 X3


----------



## platorepublic

Luke the Turner said:


> You're saying that if my dick is circumsized then I vote blue?


Doesn't sound right to me


----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Kurt Wagner

@platorepublic @backdrop12 I suppose I can't vote for both, right? bummer =P


----------



## backdrop12

@Luke the Turner why the hell not ? Gay guys are rainbowed loving non tolerant :3


----------



## Kurt Wagner

backdrop12 said:


> Gay guys are rainbowed loving non tolerant :3


----------



## backdrop12

indeed :33


----------



## dreamlore

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Curiousity.
*How old are you?* 24.
*What's your gender?* Female.
*What's your sexual orientation?* I mostly identify as queer or pansexual, but I'm probably more panromantic and somewhere on the asexual spectrum.
*How long have you known your orientation?* Started questioning when I was 18. Before that, I assumed I'd magically become more interested in dating guys when I got older.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not really.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* No.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?* I'm out to anyone who asks. I don't hide it, but not everyone needs to know.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Yes, half my friends.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I've gone to events for the free food, but apart from that, no. Too much drama, at least in a college environment.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Yes, see the previous question, haha.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Not interested in politics.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No. I'd like to find someone eventually, but I'm happy being single for now.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Someone I click with and find attractive.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* I don't really have crushes, but I think Vibeke Stene and Johan Ericson are attractive, partly because I admire their musical talents. If I like what someone does, I'm more likely to find them attractive.
*Show us your picture?* http://i.imgur.com/uZBNTXf.jpg


----------



## leigha

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Boredom, I guess.
*How old are you?* 16.
*What's your gender?* Female.
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual, about a 4.5 on the Kinsey scale.
*How long have you known your orientation?* I realized that I was attracted to girls when I was around 9 or 10, I think, and I didn't fully figure it out and accept it until I was around 13.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Well, I used to be a bit of a tomboy, I guess. Not anymore, though.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Not directed towards me.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?* Not to anyone outside of the Internet. There are a few people who I'd tell if they asked, but for the most part, I don't know when I plan on coming out to everyone. I haven't been making as much of an effort to hide it as I used to, though.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* A few, not many.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Nope. I'd like to, though, eventually.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Nope.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Speaking generally — a good person with a compatible sense of humour that I'm both romantically and physically attracted to. The physical attraction usually comes with the romantic attraction, though, even if I didn't initially find them extraordinarily attractive.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Nope.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Nope.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Nope.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* If I'm being honest, so many. Right now I'll say Chris Pratt, Eliza Taylor and Alycia Debnam Carey.


----------



## backdrop12

YAY for alot of people joining the LGBT tra- er I mean chat ^_^''


----------



## Kito

I'm gonna sound whiny here, but heteronormativity isn't a thing you notice unless you're 1.) not straight or 2.) someone points it out to you. Or both, in my case.

You start to notice everywhere, how everything talks about the relationship between men and women. Sometimes we get completely snubbed. Pop psychology articles are the worst for it, constantly talking about the difference between genders and how it affects the dating scene, etc... even the vast majority of threads in this sub-forum are aimed at heterosexuals. Then again, that's why we have this thread. Maybe one day we won't have to make an effort to be visible. But by then we'll be old and irrelevant, only here to tell stories about how much harder it was for us, trying to make kids feel grateful for what they've got. 

It's painfully more noticeable in uni too, when there are countless events and nights out centred around dating and 'pulling'. Women get treated like shit, gay guys are seen like dangerous predators, lesbians are walking fantasies and not taken seriously, bisexuals don't exist. Sigh.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Any other ENTJ lesbians here? Tried scrolling through but the posts are excessively long; seemed a waste of time. If you are and want to chat about your experiences, message me.


----------



## Ermenegildo

Kito said:


> You start to notice everywhere, how everything talks about the relationship between men and women. Sometimes we get completely snubbed. Pop psychology articles are the worst for it, constantly talking about the difference between genders and how it affects the dating scene, etc... even the vast majority of threads in this sub-forum are aimed at heterosexuals. Then again, that's why we have this thread.


Minorities shouldn't wait until they are the majority. They are an endangered species. Look what the American Jews have done for their emancipation. MOST gays are not used to spend time and money to help their monosexual brothers and sisters discover homosexuality. They can't proselytize because they are essentialists who justify and back up heterosexual essentialism. They do their best to explain away animal bisexuality because it contradicts their home-made theory of homosexuality. They keep a low profile, also here in the forum which thankfully lacks a gay ghetto. There is a very small and courageous minority in this small minority that does all the heavy lifting. And can we blame the poor heterosexual men? They still can't afford their masculinity being questioned by their peers. Or by women who are afraid of sexually open-minded men and who don't mind that marriage suffocates free love and free sex. I have always enjoyed belonging to an unpopular minority and swimming against the tide. But I don't believe in sexual tribalism which promotes the sexual segmentation of the society, the result of the gay liberation movement taking the easy, the assimilationist path which is crowned by gay marriage.

We Who Feel Differently


----------



## barbaracarvalho

What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
INTJ

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
Well, no, not really.

How old are you? 
17

What's your gender?
Female

What's your sexual orientation? 
Bisexual

How long have you known your orientation?
Well, took me a little to figure it out, but I'd say as I turned a teenager I started to realize I was bi


Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
I'm not a very common type of girl but I guess it's because my personality type is more common among men? I rather have male friends, tho.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
Nope

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
I'm out to some friends and they are all cool with it 

Do you know many LGBT people? 
Only a few

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
No, not really

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
No, never, but I might go someday

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
I don't pay much attention to political issues...

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
Nope, single

What do you look for in a partner? 
intelligence, sense of humor, and a good and open mind

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
Sexual? Sexual can mean a lot of things. But yes, good

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
Yes, both bad and good ones

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
Nope, not yet

Name some famous people you have a crush on.
I don't really have crushes on famous people often but I feel really attracted to Nick Jonas and Olivia Wilde since ever

Show us your picture?
I would but I can't, personalitycafe won't let me xD


----------



## Fredward

Kito said:


> I'm gonna sound whiny here, but heteronormativity isn't a thing you notice unless you're 1.) not straight or 2.) someone points it out to you. Or both, in my case.


This is gonna be an emotive rant, you have all been warned. 

Heteronormafuckingtivity. It's everywhere. It is so fucking diffused through every level of our society that the majority don't even _notice _it anymore. It's like air. I don't know when I started seeing it but there has been absolutely no going back to a blissful state of unawareness. It's like an itch. Every time I consume any form of media I look for some representation, some inkling, of me and mine. That we exist. That we are acknowledged. That we are reflected. That if you knock on the screen or on the page someone will knock back. And still, overwhelmingly, that is not present. And when it IS present you get an absolute shitstorm over how 'the gays' are taking over the media with their nefarious 'gaygenda.' The same way you shade a white page with a pencil and then erase a circle or a corner the inevitable gasp is that you're taking something _away _but you're not, you're making it so that not the entire fucking page is one damn uniform grey colour.

I have a disability, it's not hugely major but there's a parallel I want to draw here. My sister was showing me some of the exercises her trainer showed her and she wanted me to emulate it (it involved a lot of squats and burpees and such) and I said I couldn't because my left foot doesn't bend very well. And she'd stare at me and puzzlement and say well it doesn't _have _to bend. And I thought okay well maybe it doesn't so I tried and I failed and she was this mix of befuddled and disgusted until I told her to squat and I pressed my hand down on that part of her foot so she could FEEL the muscle or the tendon or whateverthefuck it was shift and flex. My point here being that if you grow up a certain way it is just about impossible for you to imagine life without it, it just _is, _which is great but it also means you don't value it like you should. Sight doesn't mean much if you've always had it. Representation doesn't mean much if every facet of existence is saturated with how you define yourself. 

Which is why you get people, straight people usually, who have the gall to say 'well this is X and there isn't really a lot of relationship/romance/whatever and if I can deal with it so can you' bitch fucking please. Point me in the direction of popular media, any form, that is truly void of any semblance of heteronomative representation. Not just that but if you have a reservoir of clean, sparkling, fresh water at home and it's not even fifteen minutes away it's not a big deal if someone doesn't want to give you a glass of water. It becomes an incrementally bigger deal the longer you have gone without water though.

I don't need a lot. I don't need everything to feature at least one epic gay romance arc (but I really appreciate it when they do, thank you Bioware and the mm romance genre [also Black Sails bisexual pirates feck yeah]) just a casual mention that character Y has a husband not a wife, it doesn't have to be integral it just has to be there. That flirting with X is kinda pointless cuz you have a wang. Something yah know? One of those ridiculously wholesome ads that end with the family with 2.5 kids, a white picket fence and a golden retriever all (not the fence) casually cuddling on sofa but with two dudes instead of the usual. But it can't be a PSA/gay pride thing because that doesn't count. 

Phew. I need to sit down now. Metaphorically. I've been sitting this whole time.


----------



## Realeros

1.	What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ
2.	Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Meet LGBT people, chat, express myself
3.	How old are you? 20
4.	What's your gender? M
5.	What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual.
6.	How long have you known your orientation? Middle School
7.	Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Yes as I have interest in softer more sweeter music rather than brute metal and rock haha (but I do love older punk)
8.	Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? I’m in the closet, and enjoy the thrill of being so haha but I respect those of you who are out and about making a difference in the world (and ask that you respect my choice).
9.	Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I’ll come out when I’m ready, and it seems safe to do so
10.	Do you know many LGBT people? None that are out
11.	Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? None.
12.	Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? None.
13.	Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes: I want a candidate to support equality.
14.	Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.
15.	What do you look for in a partner? For a girl, I look for an exceptional mystery to her. How she stares at me, interacts with me, her thoughts on life; how she overall expresses herself. I feel bad for saying I want a dream-like girl (I believe she exists, but has been suppressed by to the unconscious of that special someone out there). As for guys, I’m not too sure. I like both masculine and femme guys. It depends on mood haha I’d like a guy who is respectful and considerate but not minding to have creative sex 
16.	Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
17.	Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes: bad.
18.	Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
19.	Name some famous people you have a crush on. None.
20.	Show us your picture? Maybe later as well haha


----------



## BladeRunnerChick

What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
INTJ possibly.
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Just curious.
How old are you? 20
What's your gender? F
What's your sexual orientation? Pan
How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 16 I think.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? No clue. 
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes and I told them they are stupid.
Are you out? I tell if people ask. everyone around me is fine with it.
Do you know many LGBT people? Yeah a lot of my friends are LGBT.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No, I don't think I would like to separate anyone.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.
What do you look for in a partner? I'm very picky. Cleverness, good education, I need to be able to learn something from them. Funny person, good to talk to. Possibly interested in same things I am, such as films.
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, not much. Good.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes, good as well.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Felicity Smoak from arrow. David Tennant. Emma Watson.
Show us your picture? Nope.


----------



## Morpheus83

I have no idea why some gay dudes I know are really big relationship drama queens. And these dudes like to tell other dudes to 'man up'. Whatever. Funnily enough, the same drama queens conform to just about every conceivable gay male stereotype: they lisp, they're limp wristed, and they throw diva-like hissy fits over small slights.


----------



## Helvetica

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP
.
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? I don't think so

How old are you? 17, almost 18

What's your gender? Male

What's your sexual orientation? Gay

How long have you known your orientation? about 13/14 years old

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I don't think so

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yeah

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? I'm out to my friends, who are the only ones I think 'deserve' to know

Do you know many LGBT people? A few

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Not yet

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Of course

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No

What do you look for in a partner? Someone I like and likes me

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No :'(((((

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Not yet

Name some famous people you have a crush on. David Conrad, Andy Samberg for some reason, idk


----------



## WamphyriThrall

emberfly said:


> @ gay males: Do you ever find women attractive or beautiful to look at? Do you ever experience romantic attraction toward women?
> 
> @ gay females: Do you ever find men attractive or beautiful to look at? Do you ever experience romantic attraction toward men?


Not a gay male/female, but I've met plenty who said they could appreciate opposite sex members from an aesthetic standpoint. A few even get nervous around them, but wouldn't go further than hugging.


----------



## aliceinbrc

Fredward said:


> INTJ - 33
> INTP - 34
> ENTJ - 7
> ENTP - 17
> 
> NT total gayness = 91
> 
> INFJ - 25
> INFP - 46
> ENFJ - 7
> ENFP - 18
> 
> NF total gayness = 96


C'mon, NTs, let's rally. We just need 6 more recruits to win this thing. I refuse to lose a gayness competition to the poetry people!


----------



## Ermenegildo

fredward said:


> so i got bored and counted everyone who filled the form and made a list of their gayness (it's sunday and i don't have a life kay?):
> 
> Istj - 3
> isfj - 5
> estj - 0
> esfj - 3
> 
> sj total gayness = 11
> 
> istp - 10
> isfp - 8
> estp - 2
> esfp - 2
> 
> sp total gayness = 22
> 
> intj - 33
> intp - 34
> entj - 7
> entp - 17
> 
> nt total gayness = 91
> 
> infj - 25
> infp - 46
> enfj - 7
> enfp - 18
> 
> nf total gayness = 96
> 
> now, obviously, this doesn't mean much. For many, many reasons. Some of those reasons include that i probably counted some twice or missed others, i only counted those who clearly stated their type and ignored those who were all like 'well i might be an enfj but i might also be a (lists 15 other types]' except when i didn't. Also i was jiving to nicki minaj while doing this so yeah. And those are just some of the reasons! We aren't even covering unequal representation or anything. So take this with all the salt in the ocean. I'm also pretty terrible at counting.
> 
> The primary thing i got from this is if you cut an infp they will bleed rainbow.




*(1993)* esfj 102 — 1%32.94%istp 527 — 3%

101.9%intj 1876 — 11%

331.76%entj 401 — 2%
71.75%esfp 117 — 1%

21.71isfj 314 — 2%
51.59%isfp 506 — 3%
81.58%entp 1112 — 6%
171.53%intp 2228 — 13%
341.53%
enfj 514 — 3%
71.36%enfp 1352 — 8%
181.33%estp 159 — 1%
21.26%*infp* 3723 — 21%
461.24%infj 2580 — 15%
250.97%istj 437 — 2%
30.69%estj 97 — 1% 
0

MBTI decapitalization by forum software
.


----------



## Bluehealer

emberfly said:


> @ gay males: Do you ever find women attractive or beautiful to look at? Do you ever experience romantic attraction toward women?


Yes, from time to time. A few times in my life I've embraced these feelings and pursued a relationship. I dated and had girlfriends when I was in Jr. High and High school, and intermittently as an adult. 

My attraction to women tends to be more romantic in nature when it happens, but sexual attraction can be there. I appreciate beauty in women but their level of attractiveness has never been a factor in whether or not I feel romantic attraction or entertain romantic thoughts about them. I get flustered around women when there is mutual attraction, just like many straight men report. 

I appreciate beauty in artistic renderings, but rarely in pornography. There have been a few occasions when I've been aroused sexually watching straight porn, but 99% of it repulses me. It seems what most men find sexy about women seems crude or crass to me. I'm too concerned that they are being exploited and objectified to become sexually interested. 

It seems that with women I need to form a romantic attraction before any sexual attraction develops. I'm not that way with men though. Sexual attraction is often the first thing I feel, and it takes only milliseconds. 

I've been doing some thinking about this subject recently because my mother keeps reminding me that I've been in love with women before. Just now I was thinking about what might motivate her, and I think it might be because she will be turning 80 this year. I'm her only boy and she feels sad that I've never had a family. I've always wanted to be a father and she knows it. 

She can get quite exuberant when talking about her gay friends and acquaintances and how long they've been together or that they are getting married. She can't stand to talk to me about my relationships with men though.

I identify as gay, but this week I would say maybe only 85% though.


----------



## Bluehealer

*-What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFP*
*-Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To meet gay people here.*
*-How old are you? Fresh!!!**
-What's your gender? M*
*-What's your sexual orientation? Gay*
*-How long have you known your orientation? I first became aware there was a physical attraction and that that was unusual or different when I was 15. There was a girl who had a crush on me the Spring of my Jr. year in HS, and I remember shying away or distancing myself from her. I had never done that before, so I'm guessing I had just come to the realisation before that. That was close to my 17th b'day. I came out to my friends when I was 19.*
*-Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not many. I like dance music. *
*-Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes, yes I have. *
*-Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? People were more supportive than I expected. My dad was very disappointed. My mom didn't show it too much the first few years, but I think she is disappointed as well. Recently she told me she hoped it was a phase but I seemed so much happier that she didn't want to spoil it. *
*-Do you know many LGBT people? Many many. *
*-Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?I started attending the University of Washington gay support group when I was 19. I had a lot of fun and learned a lot. We went out for pizza afterwards and they served me wine there so I went a lot till I was 21. It was still called "The Gay Rap Group", a name it had had since 1967 or so. Then they added an L. Then they added a T and B. I have no idea how many letters there are now. I've been to a couple more since then but they have gotten way too political and clickish. I don't click. These other groups were in Utah, and there was a lot of mormon bashing on one hand, then prejudiced against me for drinking and smoking the occasional bowl or joint. (Because they were mormon. WTF???) I couldn't stand it. I never felt pressured for sex more than I could handle in any of them and I'm INFP. There was one lecherous creature whe came to the one in Seattle, but nobody took him srsly so either did I. *
*-Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Oh my. Many many. One notable event I didn't enjoy was a weekend retreat in a cabin by a lake in the snow in utah.The setting seemed to freak out some of the younger guys and their attitude bugged me. I've never pushed myself on anyone so I was baffled. I hurt bad from it.I understand what was going on now, but there's still a tinge of pain in my heart as I recollect.  *
*-Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Not much. There are more important factors. *
*-Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No. *
*-What do you look for in a partner? In my past I got into relationships when I liked someone who liked me back and was available. The most important criteria was that they liked me. I am adaptable, loving and loyal so I thought I could make anything work. I was quite naive. I knew nothing about relationships or personality. Now I'm more picky, but lonely. *
*-Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Looking back? Not very good, but I liked it at the time. It was sex! *
*-Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. Not good. *
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?Very rarely the last 15 years. I used to go out to dance clubs a lot at first. Bear in mind there was no social media or internet yet. I don't like going to straight clubs or bars. I go to a friendly laid back 70% gay bar for a few beers every now and then. I've never even tried to hook up or date someone through social media. I like to meet people in person so I can feel their energy. *
*-Name some famous people you have a crush on. Zac Efron.**Yeah, Zac **Efron. I don't crush for long, but he charms me every time. I get little crushes when I notice a particularly handsome guy, then spend hours learning about them online, then poof! Fame doesn't impress me, but when good looks and a charming personality collide I notice. 

**-Show us your picture? Maybe later. I'm shy. If people knew who I was my shyness would take over and I wouldn't feel as open. I plan to come out someday, maybe. *


----------



## jjcu

*What's your personality type (MBTI)*? ISFP? 
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* I don't know.
*How old are you?* 27.
*What's your gender?* I'm male.
*What's your sexual orientation?* I don't know.
*How long have you known your orientation?* Kindergarten, I think.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I don't think so.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Probably.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* ???
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Yeah.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* Not really.
* Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Not really.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* I'm politically neutral. 
* Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* I'm not, probably never will...
*What do you look for in a partner?* I'm not allowed to have one.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* Not really.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No. 
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* None right now.
* Show us your picture?* No one else seems to be showing theirs.


----------



## Kito

Do you ever think/do something so gay, you feel the need to justify it or balance it out with something 'straight'?


----------



## Fredward

Kito said:


> Do you ever think/do something so gay, you feel the need to justify it or balance it out with something 'straight'?


No but sometimes I feel the need to be extra gay to balance out some other dude's masculinity. This usually happens when someone says anything vaguely along the lines of 'masculinity is declining/dying/where have all the men gone' etc.


----------



## Spen

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFP
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To see what other gay people there are on this site
How old are you? 18
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? Gay
How long have you known your orientation? I knew I liked guys forever, but I didn't understand the 'title' until 12
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Yeah, some of them, I'm artistic, don't like sports, etc. But I'm not exactly "flamboyant"
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes, I was kicked out of my old school (it was baptist, but I'm happy I was kicked out) and also just general bullying (nothing too serious though)
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Open with everyone I know. My parents reacted really badly at first (when I was 16) but they've been getting better.
Do you know many LGBT people? A lot of my friends are lgbtq+
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? not yet
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope, unfortunately. 
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yeah, a little bit
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No, I've been avoiding relationships until I get into college (I just graduated high school last week)
What do you look for in a partner? Someone who is emotionally there for me. Smart, but they don't have to be a genius or whatever. Someone who appreciates art, and my interests. 
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, I've been in a couple relationships, all good experiences, except for the latest one.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No, well I accidentally groped my friends boob, so maybe?
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No, I don't like crowds
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Chris Pine, Chris Hemsworth, Mark Ruffalo, god so many more 
Show us your picture? Nah, you can just go to my profile


----------



## simonstar

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Not really, just stumbled upon it 
How old are you? 17.5
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? Gay
How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 10/11
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Hehe yeah. I love art and singing and hate sports (except for tennis). I'm friends with mainly girls.
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No because I am not out except for to my family.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm only out to my family. I'm going to college next year though and I plan to go into it out. My family is very accepting ( I'm lucky )
Do you know many LGBT people? I know a couple.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? Nope
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Only once. I've been to an LGBT run (only watched though, not much of a runner)
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes, from a social standpoint. I think I would still be a democrat if I wasn't in the LGBT community though.
Are you in a relationship? Nope 
What do you look for in a partner? Someone who is a decent human being, someone who is not obnoxious but can push me out of my comfort zone, someone who can listen to my ideas about life and try to understand them on some level, someone taller the me is always a plus. 
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No, and I most likley never will xD
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Dylan O'brien *blushes* (and soooo many more)
Show us your picture? hehe nope


----------



## Choice

Ireland passes same-sex marriage referendum - CNN.com





Congrats Ireland.


----------



## aendern

*Why I could be hetero:*
- When I picture myself in a romantic relationship with someone, it is always a woman. I've never fantasized about being with a man romantically. I actually have very little (if any at all) desire to be in a romantic relationship with a man. If I ever was to involve myself romantically with a man, it would be out of sheer curiosity. Not out of romantic interest. I can't recall any time that I've ever felt romantically attracted to any man ever. I have felt romantically attracted to women, however. I don't believe that I could ever romantically love a man. I do sometimes, however, have desire to cuddle with men that I find attractive. Or give hugs to them. I'm trying to determine if this is romantic attraction. To me it seems like a physical need. My romantic attraction for women (individuals who are women, not all women in general, of course) extends beyond physical needs and is more of a "I love who this person is and want to spend the rest of my life with this person" sort of love. You know what I mean? It transcends their body and becomes something more . . . more.

*Why I could be bi:*
- I switch back and forth between men and women quite a bit when fantasizing (sexually). Sometimes I fantasize about both at the same time.
- In terms of porn, (graphic description, definitely NSFW--no pictures, though)
* *




I have consumed straight porn, gay porn, lesbian porn, solo porn with men, solo porn with women, .. everything really. The porn that I most enjoyed... without getting into graphic detail, would be the solo porn with either biological sex. Male on male porn is generally boring. Unfortunately, porn with multiple people just seems so scripted and fake. Female on female porn is equally stupid and fake. I can't get into either of it. But amateur porn with people who aren't trying to fake something for the camera can be nice. Again, the porn I like most would be still the solo porn. Anal sex, whether with two males or with male and female, is repulsive to me. Does not turn me on at all. Blow jobs do turn me on, however. Especially when a guy gives another guy a blow job. They seem to do it with more eagerness and desire. That's really hot to me. I've never seen a girl gladly and joyfully give a blowjob. They always seem reluctant. Not a turn on. I also really like it when women have squirting orgasms. Or use vibrators. Women having full-body orgasms where their entire body shakes uncontrollably.. I don't know anything more hot than that. I'm not sure if I would rank that above or equal to male-on-male blow jobs.



- My sexuality seems to fluctuate tons. Some days I feel really attracted (both romantically and sexually) to women. Other days I feel really (sexually) attracted to men. It seems like my area of focus shifts. I'm not a consistent bisexual. But my sexuality does involve both sexes. At least from my point of view it seems that way. I'm still trying to determine if I could be in denial at all. That's the part I hate most--trying to wade through what I think is real sexual attraction and what could actually be wishful thinking or forced attraction. There just seems to be no end in sight. It's impossible to do :'(
- Clothed people can be nice, too. I like men's asses in really well-fitting pants. And their crotches, of course, too. Not at all a fan of muscles. I like stick-thin guys who are tall. Like anime characters, basically. Tall and beautiful. Probably some would even call them feminine. Think Jude Law. I really like him. I like tough women with short, boyish hair. Think Brienne of Tarth or Ygritte from Game of Thrones. I love butch and/or tough women. Like Michelle Rodriguez. Very, very hot. I tend to like skinny women as well. Women with smaller boobs. Think Emma Watson. Less sexualized, more cutesy. Or tough. Cutesy men, cutesy or tough women. That's what I like. I almost never like women who look like sexual objects. I actually find those women *UN*attractive. Like a huge turn-off. Could that make me gay?

*Why I could be gay:*
- I could be in denial out of fear (totally understandable).
- When I have sexual fantasies, they involve men.
- Very physically attractive men arouse me pretty easily. Women don't arouse me as quickly by their physicality alone. I think this is the biggest reason I might be gay. I seem to be overwhelmingly heteroromantic. But I seem to be bi or on the gay side of bi in terms of sexual arousal/attraction. Maybe a 4 on the Kinsey scale. That would be bi with a slight male preference, sexually-speaking.


*Why I could be asexual:*
- I have never had any sexual experiences, and I'm not even sure that I would like them. Fantasizing is a lot more fun. I seem to be a pretty unsexual person. I'm much more imaginative. I think having actual sex would kill all the fun, really. I might even have to be drunk to even enjoy it. But that's still only a maybe. I just seem to lack any initiative or desire to get initiative to experience real sex. I think I could actually be someone who doesn't actually enjoy sex at all--just enjoys thinking about it and having sexual fantasies. I could actually be an asexual, and this would be why I'm so confused, sexually-speaking.



Choice said:


> Ireland passes same-sex marriage referendum - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ireland.


Yess!!! I was actually there in Dublin the day that they announced the results of the vote. I've never seen so many rainbows in one place before. Everyone crowded around the square where they announced it. Tons of news and media. It was cool. I didn't realize so many Irish supported non-heteros. Now if only USA would get on the damn board . . . I mean, considering their history, it makes sense that Ireland would support human rights quite readily.


----------



## Immolate

@emberfly, I can relate to you in several ways, including the asexual aspect. I was entirely uninterested in sex at one point and imagined myself in a romantic relationship without sex. In fact, I still see myself being happy in a romantic relationship without sex, but the fact I experience sexual attraction and don't have an aversion toward sex (anymore) keeps me from identifying as asexual.

I also experienced sexual attraction toward men and women but only saw myself romantically involved with women. I didn't feel this invalidated my identification as bisexual (or pansexual), it simply meant my attraction wasn't 50/50 and I would say the same is true for a lot of people who identify as bisexual. However, this changed once I met a man I connected with on a sexual _and _romantic level. It just happened and it surprised me and everyone who knew me. I had always acknowledged the possibility of it happening, but it was a different thing to actually experience it.

Anyway, this is the "criteria" I used for myself when I was deciding whether I should identify as gay or bisexual: Do all genders turn me on? Yes? Okay, not gay. But this isn't true for everyone, and it's up to each person to decide what determines their orientation: sexual attraction alone? romantic attraction alone? both? I see my orientation as a biological thing, so sexual attraction is what it comes down to for me.

Not sure if this helps or blurs things for you, but I felt like letting you know I was in your shoes once upon a time.


----------



## aendern

shinynotshiny said:


> Anyway, this is the "criteria" I used for myself when I was deciding whether I should identify as gay or bisexual: Do all genders turn me on? Yes? Okay, not gay.


How do you tell the difference between being physically attracted to someone and being turned on or sexually attracted to someone?

Between finding someone sexy and loving to look at them vs being sexually attracted to them?


----------



## Immolate

emberfly said:


> How do you tell the difference between being physically attracted to someone and being turned on or sexually attracted to someone?
> 
> Between finding someone sexy and loving to look at them vs being sexually attracted to them?


I had trouble with this when I was young, especially because girls/women are supposed to be more "flexible" and accepting of each other, and I couldn't tell the difference between admiring someone and finding them beautiful and wanting to be with them. The easiest way for me to make sense of it was to _really _simplify it: could I see myself in a sexual relationship with that person? did the idea, image, feeling interest me? would I ever go there if I had the chance? why? why not?

Of course, it's hard when you don't find yourself wanting or needing sexual intimacy, and I did go several years not wanting anything from anyone despite attraction. It simply did not interest me or inspire any feeling in me, but I was still attached to the idea of a romantic relationship.

A friend once told me she was "just like [me]" and that she could have sex with women without a problem. I asked her if she was attracted to women in any way, if she enjoyed the idea of pursuing women, and so on. She said no because she reduced sex to an act, nothing more, nothing less, like drinking coffee when someone invites you to coffee even though you don't care for it. In that way, she wasn't like me at all.

I don't like the belief that someone _needs _to have sexual experience to know their orientation with 100% certainty, but some people choose to explore their orientation that way because it makes it clear for them. I've known more gay people to do this than straight people.

tl;dr yeah it can get very blurry

*Edit: *About this...



> I almost never like women who look like sexual objects. I actually find those women *UN*attractive. Like a huge turn-off. Could that make me gay?


I'm not attracted to that type either. I wouldn't look too deeply into it, everyone has their own preferences when it comes to physical attraction


----------



## Creative Concept

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?: *INTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?:* To meet and get a community of lgbtq followes/take over the world.
*How old are you?:* 19
*What's your gender?: *F
*What's your sexual orientation?: *Lesbian
*How long have you known your orientation?: *Since I was 7. Remember watching men in a bodybuilding competition and I was repulsed. However, my family makes lgbtq jokes and nasty comments so it's taken a while to come to terms with it. So in reality, it took me until I was 18 years old.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?:* Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense?: In that transitional phase between closeted and power ****. I've been getting into a lot of shows that focus on lgbt content. I have a cat that I adore and I'm interested in the vegan lifestyle, stereotypical enough for you?
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?: *Yep, from my family. Although we joke about a lot of things people wouldn't consider appropriate. They'll probably stop when I come out to them- that is if they don't kick me out.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?: No, I'm not.
Do you know many LGBT people?:* Some of the famous ones on youtube. And Ellen, she's pretty inspirational.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* What did you think of them?: Nope.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?: *I haven't. Would love to join a few though.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?: *Somewhat.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?:* No. I've never dated anyone which, I think, makes me a GoldStar in the lesbian world.
*What do you look for in a partner?:* Good hygiene, education, and I'm looking at some of the extroverted types so I don't fall too far into my isolation tendencies.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?: *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?: *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?: *Besides Portland and some several beaches I've heard of, no, I can't. Plus, I'm not old enough to be on the scene, so most of what I know is just from my own personal research.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on: *Idina Menzel*look up RENT, she plays the role of a lesbian* Tom Hiddleston *purely intellectual love*, and whatever that girls name is off of the Fifth Element *I find the script to be quite amusing*.


----------



## aliceinbrc

Kito said:


> Do you ever think/do something so gay, you feel the need to justify it or balance it out with something 'straight'?


Obviously I take issue with the "gay"/"straight" dichotomy on which your question is based, but I think I know what you mean.

I sometimes will consciously pull myself inward and become more reserved if I get the sense I am being too "exuberant." I think this tendency reflects my general discomfort with publicly showing emotions, but it certainly has taken the form of me "butching up."

On the other hand, I sometimes consciously use stereotypically "gay" affectations to color the way I express thing. Occasionally my purpose is to be provocative or funny, but more often I do it to soften my persona when I think someone over whom I have perceived power (e.g., a timid gayling or subordinate at work, etc.) looks uneasy or uncomfortable.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

What's your personality type (MBTI)?
INFP, apparently.

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
I kind of avoided it because I was against the existence of something that separates LGBT people from non-LGBT people, but I guess I finally got bored enough to come here, and I saw that it was a survey, and I like to take surveys, so I decided to take it.

How old are you?
21

What's your gender?
Confused. I don't enjoy being biologically female, and I relate to male archetypes, but there's not much I do about it physically. I identify as spiritually male.

What's your sexual orientation?
Asexual and aromantic because I hate everybody. And, I'm only physically attracted to androgynous people. I do like men better than women because I like flat chests, but I like pretty boys.

How long have you known your orientation?
Always. I just didn't know the word for it until maybe college.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
What even are the stereotypes? I guess I'm not like most trans guys because I have long hair, big boobs, big hips, and absolutely fail at cosplaying as guys. But to be fair, I'm still kind of in the closet.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
Nobody can even tell I want to be a guy, so no.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
I often daydream about being a badass male rock star, which will obviously never happen because I'm not even taking steps towards that goal, so idk.

Do you know many LGBT people?
Online.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
No. There was one at my college, but it ways a bit too protest-y for my tastes. I would have liked something where I could just meet up and talk.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
No.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
Sure. I guess. I'm a democrat.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
The first and last time I dated a guy, he sexually abused me.

What do you look for in a partner? 
I have this fantasy about walking around town with a girl and we're wearing lolita outfits, with me wearing sort of a male lolita outfit of course. It would also be nice if she was good at doing housework.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
Depends on what gender you consider me. I never actually had sex, but a guy made me touch some stuff, and he touched some stuff on me.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
I don't even know what gender I am.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
Why the **** would I leave home?

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Nobody really. I like Japanese guys. I guess whichever actor is portraying the edgy anti-hero in the Kamen Rider season of the year.

Show us your picture?


----------



## Sara Torailles

Xahhakatar said:


> What's your sexual orientation?
> Asexual and aromantic because I hate everybody. And, I'm only physically attracted to androgynous people. I do like men better than women because I like flat chests, but I like pretty boys.


I hate everyone too, but I'm pan, so...



> Name some famous people you have a crush on.
> Nobody really. I like Japanese guys. I guess whichever actor is portraying the edgy anti-hero in the Kamen Rider season of the year.


Taiko Katono?

Chase is happy you said that!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Sara Torailles said:


> I hate everyone too, but I'm pan, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Taiko Katono?
> 
> Chase is happy you said that!


Ikr. He's such a badass ISTP.


----------



## Morfy

WamphyriThrall said:


> Steers and queers, bro.


Das gay


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To bathe in my extreme queerness with others.
*How old are you?* 14
*What's your gender?* I'm not that sure what I identify as and I have a rather large animosity towards labels, although my sex is female.
*What's your sexual orientation?* Lesbian
*How long have you known your orientation?* I started questioning when I was 12, but I only really accepted it when I was 13.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Considering the fact that I own a rather moderate amount of plaid shirts, not necessarily.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* On the internet a few times, but never in real life.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* I'm out to everyone except my family, excluding my mother and sister. They all were very accepting.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Most of my friends are pansexual or bisexual.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I haven't, but I would love to.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Never been, but I would also love to.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* I would say quite a bit.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Nope, but I would like one.
*What do you look for in a partner?* I'm not too picky, although I would generally prefer someone who is extraverted and feeling, just to balance out my thinking and introverted mind. I don't care too much about appearance either, but girls with dyed hair, piercings, tattoos, or just a more edgy look in general are very cute.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Farthest I've gotten is cuddling.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Nope.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Nope.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Ruby Rose, Lyn-Z (Lindsey Way), Brody Dalle.
*Show us your picture?* I'm pretty insecure about my appearance at the moment, so maybe one day, but not right now.


----------



## DonTaushMe

*1. What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP
*2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Nothing in particular
*3. How old are you?* 28
*4. What's your gender?* Female
*5. What's your sexual orientation?* Gay
*6. How long have you known your orientation?* Since I was 12
*7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Androgynous 
*8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes
*9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Yes, since I was 14. I was outted by a church member to church people so, not well. 
*10. Do you know many LGBT people?* Yes
*11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? What did you think of them?* Yes. They're more depressing than they are helpful. 
*12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Yes. Never as much fun as you think they should be. 
*13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes
*14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No
*15. What do you look for in a partner?* A pretty face mostly. 
*16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes. Eh... 
*17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yes. Not good. 
*18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Yes. Any Pride Parade is a good start. 
*19. Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Katee Sackhoff, Neve Campbell, Elizabeth Mitchell, Evangeline Lilly, Jennifer Garner 
*20. Show us your picture?* No thanks.


----------



## untested methods

I've been hanging out with a group of lesbian and bi women I met recently. They're all impossibly cute and awesome. I feel like I'm going to explode rainbows out of every orifice.


----------



## Jagdpanther

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* IxTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To chat there with some people like me ?
*How old are you?* 15
*What's your gender? *Female.
*What's your sexual orientation? *Lesbian.
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was little, actually. But I've admitted it like... 2 years ago ?
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Hmm, no... I'm more of a femme lesbian, people don't expect me to like girls at all. Maybe they could because I have a thumb ring, but otherwise...
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes. At school I've been bullied for that. It's fucking painful. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Out to parents, to friends, and to some people of my school. I'm out since I started assuming myself. Some reacted good, some didn't. But I don't really care what they think.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *More IVL than IRL. My three closest friends are asexual, pansexual and straight.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Never.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? N*ever.²
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *No. I don't give a fuck about politics.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No, sadly. I've never been in any relationship because no one seems to like me, even if I don't think I'm ugly.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I prefer someone who isn't the same as me (otherwise it would be boring). It seems that I have some "attraction" towards the same type of girl... Usually Caucasian with dark hair and brown eyes, Asian or more often Arab/North African. I never knew the reason why I had this "preference". I'm very tolerant to people's tastes. Even if they don't listen to the same things I do, I won't judge them.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? *Good or bad? No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No. EH. NEVER.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. I* never had a crush on a celebrity... 
*Show us your picture? * Alright. 
There you go : http://personalitycafe.com/attachme...hot-not-personality-cafe-edition-img_0847.jpg
Have a nice stiff neck after turning your head.


----------



## Ausserirdische

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? Very likely INTP, but I might be an INFP.*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Uhh... To chat about LGBT?*
*How old are you? 14*
*What's your gender? Biologically male, but I identify either as agender or androgynous.*
*What's your sexual orientation? Panromantic grey-A, I think.*
*How long have you known your orientation? I think it was on my current age. My memory is too bad to remember if I knew about it when I was 13.*
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Asexual, I guess. I'm not sure about how its stereotype is, but I think I do seem like an asexual. *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Not with myself, because I've never said anything about my sexuality irl, but a lot of people I know are homophobes.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Nope. I'll very likely not reveal it while I'm at school tho. It seems that most homophobic people I know are from there.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Just a few.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No. I do not have any strong opinion about them either.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.*
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I think so.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.*
*What do you look for in a partner? I like people with similar tastes and opinions to me. I also like people with a personality kinda similar to mine, but definitely not so cold and blunt. Nothing so similar though, otherwise it'd get pretty boring.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? I swear this is the last "no" I'm going to say.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. I can't think of anybody right now. Maybe Kurt Cobain.*
*Show us your picture? I'm bad at keeping promises.*


----------



## Kito




----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kito said:


>


being attracted to boyz be like "mmmmm  "


----------



## Ace Face

Ace Face said:


> I've been trying to fill this out, and it's just too frustrating for me. I want to shoot this thread for its formatting, but I do honestly love the idea. Maybe I'll come back and give it a try later. I'm feeling a little too impatient to try to tediously alter the format.


LOL... two years laterrrr... xD

*clears throat*

What's your personality type (MBTI)?
I use Ne, Si, Te, Fi. The order of the functions is up for debate. 

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
I love the LGBT community. Always have.

How old are you?
If you really want to know, I'm sure you can dig it up somewhere in the depths of PerC.

What's your gender? 
I am female. Hear me bitch.

What's your sexual orientation?
I identify myself as a panromantic demisexual.

How long have you known your orientation?
I have known how attraction works for me since my teen years, but I didn't know the technical label until a couple of years ago.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
I honestly don't know the stereotypes associated with my orientation. 

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
I have experienced homophobia. It was rumored at my Christian high school that I was a lesbian. 

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
There's nothing to be out about. I'm fine with who I am and who I fall in love with. People will either fall in line or they won't. It's not something even I have personally made a big deal out of. It just is what it is. It's no big deal. 

Do you know many LGBT people? 
Yes. I am very active my LGBT community here.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
Yes, I have. I won't say which one, but yes, and I love it very much.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
Yeah. They're fine. The atmosphere is usually extremely comfortable because everyone is so accepting and friendly.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
Yes.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
Yes, for over three years now.

What do you look for in a partner? 
A good spirit. Kind, gentle, loving, understanding, accepting, patient, etc.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
I have only ever had sex with one person, and it was not a female. But my experiences with girls have generally been pretty good.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
Yes. Good. 

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
I don't go the bars much, but I know right where they are, and I can recommend some if anyone is ever in town.

Name some famous people you have a crush on.
Nah.

Show us your picture? 
If you want to see it, go hunting. They're scattered all over PerC.


----------



## Kito

Hey, I'm gonna do this thing again, 'cause I last filled it out when I was 16. A lot changes in three years. Let's have at it eh? (I copied your formatting @_Ace Face_, it's so much nicer <3)

What's your personality type (MBTI)?
INFP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
We're a family, whether we really wanna be or not.

How old are you?
19

What's your gender?
Male

What's your sexual orientation?
Bisexual or something like that. Scroll up a few posts and it sums up how I feel.

How long have you known your orientation?
Not very long. I've swung between gay, bisexual, straight, pansexual, demisexual, everything under the sun before I eventually figured it out. But I've had enough experiences to know that I'm into both genders. Past that I don't really care to identify myself any more.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
Not really. I liked Lady Gaga for a bit when I was 16 and that's about it. Most people don't guess until I tell them. 

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
Nah, nobody really seems bothered. Of course I get people asking whether I'm sure, if I'm really just gay in denial or straight looking for attention. But often they're just genuinely curious or haven't met someone bisexual before, it's rarely meant aggressively. 

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
I never came out, I just tell people if it's relevant, I guess. It's a fun bombshell to drop, though some people react more than others. I'm trying to be more open about who I am and what I like, but I still catch myself talking about guys and replacing their names with female pronouns sometimes. It's force of habit. A shitty habit. 

Do you know many LGBT people?
Some, but it's mostly by chance. I know a lot of other bisexuals, and a few gay people. I don't go out to gay bars/clubs unless I have someone to go with, so I don't meet others of the same crowd much, unless it's a coincidence. 

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
Not yet, but I might try out my university's society in September. I hear it's a little stereotypical and cliquey, but it's gotta be worth a try. 

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
Yeah, a few. They're actually really fun and lively. You worry there's gonna be lots of stereotypes and a hostile attitude, but it's way more chill than that. It's just a safe space for people who likely can't be themselves elsewhere. It's nice.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
Yeah, why wouldn't they?

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
Yeah, but it's more like an open relationship. We're just close friends with benefits who really like each other but are scared to commit, and we see other people pretty often. It's really chill, I like it. 

What do you look for in a partner?
I don't know, I don't have a checklist. Come talk to me and I'll know pretty soon whether I wanna know you or not.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
Yeah, it was pretty rad.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
Yeah, also pretty rad. 

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
Not often, like I said I don't like going without someone I know. When I do go it's really fun, though. You just gotta be able to relax and enjoy yourself, accept everyone's there because you're in the same boat, and go have fun. 

Name some famous people you have a crush on.
Meh, I crush on my friends more than celebrities. It's probably worse, but at least I have a chance with them.

Show us your picture? 
I have a few, have a small album


----------



## Devrim

I sometimes wonder how different the 'Gay Community' is in different countries.

I'm not part of it,
But I sometimes wonder if the different circumstances in countries can determine it's existence,
Lack thereof,
Or even traditions! haha


----------



## vvelp

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *Not sure! My friend is helping me figure it out right now
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*To connect with other MOGII (marginalized orientations, gender identities, and intersex) people. I have very few MOGII friends irl.
*How old are you?* 18
*What's your gender?* M
*What's your sexual orientation?* Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *Very recently come to terms with it. I identified as bisexual until I was able to accept myself as trans, and then my sexual orientation became very clear to me.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I am very flamboyant, though I try to only let my more masculine traits come out while I'm still transitioning. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes to the transphobia. I very recently came out and have already faced discriminatory comments for it. Bless.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Out to my mom, and a small group of friends. Most people I know think of me as bisexual (because I came out as bi about a year ago)
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Quite a few of my friends are non-hetero, and one is bigender. But the majority of them are cishet.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I'll be marching in pride this year, and I'm joining a LGBT youth support group soon.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* I went to pride in Vancouver a couple years back. I still thought I was cishet then so I didn't enjoy it very much lmao
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Very much
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Someone who can 100% accept my gender identity, and then otherwise someone with a good sense of humor. My only other "requirement" is that they aren't really arrogant.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes - mostly positive
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yes - mostly positive
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No (I'm too young lmao)
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Matthew Gray Gubler, Suga (BTS), there are a lot more but I can't think of them rn


----------



## Watercolourful

vvelp said:


> *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *Not sure! My friend is helping me figure it out right now
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*To connect with other MOGII (marginalized orientations, gender identities, and intersex) people. I have very few MOGII friends irl.
> *How old are you?* 18
> *What's your gender?* M
> *What's your sexual orientation?* Gay
> *How long have you known your orientation? *Very recently come to terms with it. I identified as bisexual until I was able to accept myself as trans, and then my sexual orientation became very clear to me.
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I am very flamboyant, though I try to only let my more masculine traits come out while I'm still transitioning.
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes to the transphobia. I very recently came out and have already faced discriminatory comments for it. Bless.
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Out to my mom, and a small group of friends. Most people I know think of me as bisexual (because I came out as bi about a year ago)
> *Do you know many LGBT people?* Quite a few of my friends are non-hetero, and one is bigender. But the majority of them are cishet.
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I'll be marching in pride this year, and I'm joining a LGBT youth support group soon.
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* I went to pride in Vancouver a couple years back. I still thought I was cishet then so I didn't enjoy it very much lmao
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Very much
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
> *What do you look for in a partner?* Someone who can 100% accept my gender identity, and then otherwise someone with a good sense of humor. My only other "requirement" is that they aren't really arrogant.
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes - mostly positive
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yes - mostly positive
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No (I'm too young lmao)
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Matthew Gray Gubler, Suga (BTS), there are a lot more but I can't think of them rn


Welcome!!


----------



## Narcissus

I think I've filled this already but... I'm going to find the old post after I finish filling it now and check what changed. I'm currently figuring myself out and things are very messy...

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Curiosity, like with everything else. I like reading. Also I have nothing better to do at the moment.

How old are you? 19, turning 20 in december

What's your gender? I'd place it somewhere in the demigender category, or agender. I've always felt somewhat disconnected from the very concept of gender. 

What's your sexual orientation? 95% sure I'm asexual. I used to consider the possibility of being pansexual, since I generally treat people equally regardless of their gender etc. It doesn't matter to me. I was a young person so I did not put the label "asexual" on me thinking maybe I'm yet to be sexually attracted to people but it never happened.

How long have you known your orientation? I've never been particularily interested in sex, save for purely scientific interest (I like to know how things work, you know). What caused confusion was the fact that in my country lots of people use the word "asexual" when they mean "not sexually attractive". As for my gender, as I said, I never felt strong connection with any. Now I'm mostly annoyed by the fact that there's no neutral pronoun in Polish and that it's virtually impossible to make one due to certain linguistic circumstances... Says I.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? People tend to think asexuals are pure innocent cinnamon rolls. I do look like a child. Lol.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Not directly, because IRL I'm not out with my gender/orientation to anyone except for one friend. However, there are things that might suggest I would experience some really nasty stuff if I did come out. I go by female pronouns, as that's what I was assigned at birth and what I have down there so people project their image of a "proper" feminine female on me. You know, the kind of stuff like "but that's not what girls should do", "why don't you wear dresses" or people struggling to understand how on earth is it possible for me to not want larger tatas (mine are so small I don't even remember I have them, and I'm thankful for that). Also they're making ****/trans/etc. -phobic comments not directed at me but. You know. How someone ridicules "those queer freaks what even are they". Hence I assume they would talk this way about me if I told them I don't identify with any gender. What upsets me the most is when I hear such things from my acquaintances who are, for example, bi- or homosexual, so in fact also a part of the LGBT+ community. 

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm out to people I know online, not in real life. I tried to explain things to my mom a few times, without realli 'diving' in all the specific terms, but she did not think it's legitimate, she keeps dismissing everything or does not pay attention. One time she also just said there's no way I can assume such things about myself because I'm too inexperienced. She still keeps saying " she just wants me to grow up to be a 'proper' lady" whenever she complains about me being messy (it's unladylike!) or don't want to wear dresses. I find it especially upsetting knowing she has quite a few acquaintances and even friends who are gay, bisexual or even nonbinary and she has no problem with that, yet she's unable to see my stance as valid.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No, I'm a lone wolf.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Never been. I might go some day. There is this problem with most of these events that the community members keep wishing for society to see them as vaoid, sane, just generally good people, not some perverted maniacs. Yet during those events, the crowd consists in 70-90% of half-naked people doing weird suggestive dances ans such. This really doesn't help, I tell you. Also I'd prolly feel intimidated af. I'm an awkward anxious cinnamon roll I just want people to let me live. 

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat, of course. I will never vote for an intolerant bigote. But in this country, there are no good alternatives anyway so I don't really bother voting rn.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Never been.

What do you look for in a partner? I'm after a friendship, or some sort of a platonic relationship, not like a romantic relationship. I do not want sex nor kids, nor kisses, no stuff like that. I need intellectual stimulation from someone who's going to spend their whole life with me (in theory at least). Must be open minded, not stuck up on things. Not clingy, I need some personal freedom. Can't be one of those people who know better and force you to take part in social events when they know I will want to run from them but they still insist because they want me to somehow become more sociable. Generally I despise people who act like they know better wgat's good for you when 90% of the time they are wrong, yet there's no way to make them understand you. The rest is debatable.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? I'm pure as the virgin Mary, except she did end up having a kid.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? ...Generally the furthest I ever went was kissing a guy when drunk, once. Bad experience. 0/10 would not recommend.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Never, clubs in general are what I hate.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. I don't think I have "crushes". There are people I admire a lot. Peter Gabriel and Tilda Swinton for example.


----------



## duuude

hi everyone! glad a thread like this exists, is it still active?

i can't be bothered to answer all the questions in order, but i might as well introduce myself: cis *bi* guy here, *intj* personality. just now coming to terms with my sexuality, and still miserably *closeted*. i went through some very confusing alternating periods of thinking i was gay and thinking i was straight before realizing it doesn't have to be one or the other. still haven't had any sexual experiences, with any gender, so i can't say much about that. as for *crushes*... most of my crushes tend to be women, rarely do my feelings for men go beyond the initial physical attraction. i could say greta gerwig, jessica chastain, jemima kirke and dan bejar are some of my "celebrity" crushes, i guess.

anyway... look foward to hearing more about you all!


----------



## DrMind

Hey y'all, been looking for a thread like this!


*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ISTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To meet gay people here.
*How old are you?* 20 turning 21 in less than 3 weeks.
*What's your gender?* M
*What's your sexual orientation?* Gay
*How long have you known your orientation?* I want to say 9. I have a very specific memory from that time.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not into any sports except for swimming, though I do work out a ton. Mostly female friends. Like to look well-dressed.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* No.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Out to everyone except for my parents. I'm not sure what their stance on this is, so I'd rather wait until I have a steady job before I tell them.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Some of my friends are gay/bi. Otherwise, not really.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I went to a LGBT discussion group for Asians. Went once and never went again because I was too busy, but would love to go again sometime.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Pride. And it was great!
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? * No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Someone who treats me well. Similar intelligence level. Similar interests, but different enough so it doesn't become boring. Someone I can feel comfortable hanging out with and is easy to make conversation with (this one has been especially hard for me). Loyal. Active. Asian (sorry, I just want to be able to share similar cultural backgrounds).
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes, and it was great.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No, and I would never.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Not old enough yet, heh.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. * Not really into famous people. It's unrealistic to me.
*Show us your picture?* Maybe later.


----------



## Pizza Lady

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFJ
*What's your gender?* Female pizza
*What's your sexual orientation?* Hot and ready for miladies
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* No. Nobody ever knows or can tell, probably because of how introverted and shy I am.
*Are you out? If you are, how did people react?* Selectively out, I only tell people who I don't think are homophobic or will give me a creepy/hard time about it.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Yes, with an INFP woman. It's been a few months now.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Somebody who I'm compatible with, somebody who I can sync wavelengths with, someone who is down to top pizzas, instead of not touching me at all. If she gets my sense of humor, that's a big plus.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes. Had good ones with my current girlfriend, but not so much with my ex.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No, unless you count one guy who wouldn't believe I wasn't straight and kept showing me his boners.
*Show us your picture?* Google 'pizza' and you will see me all over the internet.

I'm still kind of apprehensive about posting a lot, but maybe after I feel more at ease I can try and post things on here more often.


----------



## Mayhaw

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* -_ENFP_
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* _To chat w/ other LGBT people, duh. x)_
* What's your sexual orientation?* _Probably bi or pan_
*How long have you known your orientation?* _Known for sure last five years, but I had suspected it before_
* Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* _Not really, besides dating a tomboy (ExTP) while liking to wear skirts and dresses myself :tongue: Although I think I'm not girly "enough" to be counted as femme, and my girlfriend isn't stereotypically butch either_
* Do you know many LGBT people?* _Yeah, I'm in this happy little bubble where I sometimes forget that most of the world isn't LGBT_
*Are you in a relationship?* _Yeah, although it's still a pretty new one ;;-;;_
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* _One :tongue:_

So hi everyone~ :3 Someone above asked if this thread is still active, but if it isn't let's just make it active! I wanttt this to be. >.<


----------



## Vermilion Bird

*1. What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP
*2.Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* I clicked on it because I was curious.
*3.How old are you?* 16
*4.What's your gender?* Female
*5.What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual
*6.How long have you known your orientation?* Long story. I'd had a few crushes on guys since I was like 10. Being from a religious family, I detested the idea that I could ever like a woman, but I was 13 when I started having feelings for one. I repressed it, then, but came to the realization that having those types of feelings was totally okay when I was in my freshman year of high school. I still thought, "Okay, well it was only one time and doesn't mean anything." But then when I was 15 in my sophomore year, my friend invited me to watch a play that she was a part of, and the main character realized he had fallen in love with another man. I was finally able to accept that I had romantic feelings for another female friend of mine that I had repressed since the beginning of the year. I was finally able to be sure about it when I was 15.
*7.Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I don't think so. Everybody I haven't told is under the impression that I'm straight. Although I can bat both right and left-handed in softball/baseball...
*8.Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* No, but that is because I am only out to 4 (actually 5, but I'm not sure if she was listening too well) people whom have all been very accepting.
*9.Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Out to only my close group of friends and one other close friend outside that group. The first person I told was the girl whom I had feelings for (but leaving that part out of it), and I told her about 3 1/2 months ago. I decided to tell the rest of the group about a week later. I told the friend outside the group 2 months ago (actually, I slipped and that's how she found out). The first one I told said that I had her support and shouldn't hesitate to talk to her about it if I ever needed. The rest of the group was cool with it, but adopted a different sort of vibe with me that kind of brought us all closer together (I'm not sure how to describe it). The last one seemed shocked, but I'm not sure if she fully caught what I said... I knew she would have been fine with it, though.
*10.Do you know many LGBT people?* Yeah, a few.
*11.Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* No. 
*12.Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? * No. 
*13.Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes, and I think that sort of acceptance has led me to be quite a bit more liberal now than when I was younger.
*14.Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No. 
*15.What do you look for in a partner?* I don't actively look for a partner. The feelings tend to develop after we've known each other for a little while, and I know that we can accept and grow from the similarities and differences in our personalities.
*16.Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.
*17.Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
*18.Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*19.Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Lindsey Stirling, Emma Watson, Tyler Joseph
*20.Show us your picture?* Ehh, I don't have a good one right now.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I've never been to any event, frankly I just don't go out much. However I'm influenced politically, because these are my beliefs that some people shouldn't be this anal about things that are none of their business, and let's live a bit like humans on this planet. 

So count me in. I'm bi or more open like I see it. Gender doesn't matter. I'm 30... something and out, never really been in. Good experiences with women, 50/50 with men. Few partners though, in a long enough or long term relationship with both gender. Currently single (and not looking). You never know but alone is fine for now. I don't really have crushes on celebs, Jodie Foster is pretty (brainy) hot.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> People like you have pretty much abandoned gay culture and other queer people for the sake if fittng into a heteronormative capitalist narrative.
> Basically you are a sell out and it is pretty disgusting.


you have quite a penchant for false dichotomies


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you have quite a penchant for false dichotomies


I have never ever seen you talk about other gay people and not complain about them.

Everyone is just whiney and weak compared to the queer savior Swordsmen Of Mana!!!! If only we were all as strong as him. Ha those suicidal queers? LOSERS. I grew up next to the westboro baptist church those **** are just weeeaaak

Like relax????? Not everyone is made of the fucking steel. Some people are sensitive???? Why is that such a fucking crime to you?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I have never ever seen you talk about other gay people and not complain about them.
> Everyone is just whiney and weak compared to the queer savior Swordsmen Of Mana!!!! If only we were all as strong as him. Ha those suicidal queers? LOSERS. I grew up next to the westboro baptist church those **** are just weeeaaak


you took a little longer than I thought you would to come to an impressively egregious strawman, but here it is


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you took a little longer than I thought you would to come to an impressively egregious strawman, but here it is


I am very egregious.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I am very egregious.


I'm not surpised :tongue:



> Like relax?????





> Not everyone is made of the fucking steel. Some people are sensitive???? Why is that such a fucking crime to you?


the irony speaks for itself


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm not surpised :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> the irony speaks for itself


I'l probably get the irony when I'm sober. Either way your attitude towards other gay people is overwhelminy negative and obviously shows some sort of deep seeded fear you have of weakness. But whatevvverrr.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I'l probably get the irony when I'm sober.


I figured :wink:



> Either way your attitude towards other gay people is overwhelminy negative and obviously shows some sort of deep seeded fear you have of weakness. But whatevvverrr.


I don't really have any attitudes toward gay people to begin with (because most of them don't seem all that much different from anyone else). what I have negative attitudes toward is the mainstream _culture_ of LGBT, which is more sensitive than a clitoris with HSP (and before you think it's discriminatory that I express negative views about LGBT culture, you just did so yourself in the comment I initially responded to).

goodnight, squirt


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I figured :wink:
> 
> 
> I don't really have any attitudes toward gay people to begin with (because most of them don't seem all that much different from anyone else). what I have negative attitudes toward is the mainstream _culture_ of LGBT, which is more sensitive than a clitoris with HSP (and before you think it's discriminatory that I express negative views about LGBT culture, you just did so yourself in the comment I initially responded to).
> 
> goodnight, squirt


Darn those sensitive gays???? Why are they so sensitive? It's not like they are constantly rejected by peers and family members??????? God GAYS stop commiting suicide y u so sensitive????????????????? MAN UP WEAK SENSITIVE GAYS


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Darn those sensitive gays???? Why are they so sensitive? It's not like they are constantly rejected by peers and family members??????? God GAYS stop commiting suicide y u so sensitive????????????????? MAN UP WEAK SENSITIVE GAYS


it really has nothing to do with gender or even masculinity. if anything, I know plenty more women I would scold for this kind of self-defeating mindset than men (and I would probably do so much harder, because they are the type who wants to be treated as if they are as strong as the most productive man, yet retain all the privileges of the most pampered damsel on the planet. people who can't back their shit up have always been a pet peeve of mine).

PS: before someone retorts with "you have such a negative view of women!"....I don't. I have a negative view of the way women from a certain subculture behave.

PPS: srsly tho,


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it really has nothing to do with gender or even masculinity. if anything, I know plenty more women I would scold for this kind of self-defeating mindset than men (and I would probably do so much harder, because they are the type who wants to be treated as if they are as strong as the most productive man, yet retain all the privileges of the most pampered damsel on the planet. people who can't back their shit up have always been a pet peeve of mine).
> 
> PS: before someone retorts with "you have such a negative view of women!"....I don't. I have a negative view of the way women from a certain subculture behave.
> 
> PPS: srsly tho,


Yes yes we get it the feminazis are everywhere. They have even infiltrated the gays!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Yes yes we get it the *narcissistic, entitled American yuppie chicks* are everywhere. They have even infiltrated the gays!!!!!!!!


fixed


----------



## Ace Face

I can't decide which one of these best describes my feelings toward the discussion kazoo and swordsman just had...


* *
















* *
















* *















Can I just pick all three? 

But seriously. We're here, we're queer... and all that good stuff.


----------



## banterbrigade

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENTP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* I'm self-absorbed. I like talking about myself.
*How old are you?* Sixteen.
*What's your gender?* Female.
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual.
*How long have you known your orientation?* About a year and a half.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I don't know what stereotypes there are about bisexuals. I mean, I exist, if that counts.
*Have you experienced any homophobia?* Not really. Probably because most people don't know about my sexuality.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* No. I'm not planning on coming out any time soon. My family are very traditional and religious. I feel as though they may not react very well.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Yes. Many. Most of the people I spend my time with are part of the LGBT community, including my closest friend.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* No. Not yet. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Not really. I don't think it comes into politics that much in Britain.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Someone who is kind to me, and can cheer me up when I fall into existential crisis. I need someone who will pay me lots of attention and keep me entertained. They have to be relatively intelligent so I can have deep conversations with them. Also, I'm not sure why, but I am drawn to those who have a talent in the arts - whether it be music or acting.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* Not really.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender?* Yes.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Harry Styles, Dougie Poynter, Cara Delevingne.
*Show us your picture?* Ehh, no. I'm horribly unphotogenic.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Ace Face said:


> I can't decide which one of these best describes my feelings toward the discussion kazoo and swordsman just had...
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just pick all three?
> 
> But seriously. We're here, we're queer... and all that good stuff.


Idgaf if he's queer I'l still beat the shit out of him??? Like if SOM was in any of my classes there is 100% chance I would fuck his right-wing-captialist-slightly homophobic-definantly racist ass up. Like no contest.

I totaly left out the race part too. 

Let's talk about how black and hispanic people are constantly left out of the mainstream LGBT+ community for not being twink enough? Or how minority LGBT+ people are more likely to face violence? And have AIDS? And be homeless?

But naaaah the white liberal queers just want to be able marry for the tax benefits or something?????? I'm soooo glad the LGBT community spent literally millions of dollars on that campaign instead of doing something actually important and helpful.

In alot of states you can still get fired for being gay. Why was the right to marry higher on the prority list then that?????? I will never understand.


----------



## Ace Face

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Idgaf if he's queee I'l still beat the shit out of him??? Like if SOM was in any of my classes there is 100% chance I would fuck his right-wing-captialist-slightly homophobic-definantly racist ass up. Like no contest.
> 
> I totaly left out the race part too.
> 
> Let's talk about how black and hispanic people are constantly left out of the mainstream LGBT+ community for not being twink enough? Or how minority LGBT+ people are more likely to face violence? And have AIDS? And be homeless?
> 
> But naaaah the white liberal queers just want to be able marry for the tax benefits or something?????? I'm soooo glad the LGBT community spent literally millions of dollars on that campaign instead of doing something actually important and helpful.
> 
> In alot of states you can still get fired for being gay. Why was the right to marry higher on the prority list then that?????? I will never understand.


You know I love you... and while you make some valid points, SOM isn't the enemy here. Calm your tits <3


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Idgaf if he's queer I'l still beat the shit out of him??? Like if SOM was in any of my classes there is 100% chance I would fuck his right-wing-captialist-slightly homophobic-definantly racist ass up. Like no contest.


Honestly, I don't even blame you. Not saying I hate him and sometimes I even appreciate him but SOM inspires these feelings in me a lot. XD It is what it is.


----------



## Ace Face

If you can't discuss your differences like adults, then this conversation probably needs to stop. It was funny at first, but now people are really crossing lines.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Idgaf if he's queer I'l still beat the shit out of him??? Like if SOM was in any of my classes there is 100% chance I would fuck his right-wing-captialist-slightly homophobic-definantly racist ass up. Like no contest.
> I totaly left out the race part too.


...slow down there Mr. Internet Bad Ass



> Let's talk about how black and hispanic people are constantly left out of the mainstream LGBT+ community for not being twink enough? Or how minority LGBT+ people are more likely to face violence? And have AIDS? And be homeless?


if you want to talk about it, then talk about it. how is anyone stopping you?



> But naaaah the white liberal queers just want to be able marry for the tax benefits or something?????? I'm soooo glad the LGBT community spent literally millions of dollars on that campaign instead of doing something actually important and helpful.


you repeatedly label me as "liberal" and "capitalist" in the same sentence. make up your damn mind :laughing:



> In alot of states you can still get fired for being gay. Why was the right to marry higher on the prority list then that?????? I will never understand.


good, you're starting to think like a capitalist
@Ace Face
you don't need to worry about me. he's only hurting himself :laughing:


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ...slow down there Mr. Internet Bad Ass
> 
> 
> if you want to talk about it, then talk about it. how is anyone stopping you?
> 
> 
> you repeatedly label me as "liberal" and "capitalist" in the same sentence. make up your damn mind :laughing:
> 
> 
> good, you're starting to think like a capitalist
> @Ace Face
> you don't need to worry about me. he's only hurting himself :laughing:


Liberals are mostly capitalist???? You think liberal means anti-capitalist?????? Do you know what a liberal is?

Liberal does not equal leftist? Those are two very different things. I feel like if you weren't gay though you'd be one of those people who wanna vote for trump.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Ace Face said:


> If you can't discuss your differences like adults, then this conversation probably needs to stop. It was funny at first, but now people are really crossing lines.


I will fight you too? Wannna go ace? Wanna go?


----------



## Ace Face

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Ace Face_
> you don't need to worry about me. he's only hurting himself :laughing:


I don't worry about you. I do worry about him though. While he was on hiatus, I often wondered how he was doing. I know he has this exterior that is just really really hard to break through, but deep down inside, he's a sweet person. He's been through a lot, and sometimes he doesn't express things in an "appropriate" manner. I get him though... I really do. Even though he pushes me and others away, I can honestly say I love him.


----------



## Ace Face

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I will fight you too? Wannna go ace? Wanna go?


Lol, you and I have had our "go time" before. If you want to though, I'm game


----------



## EternalFrost

this heated thread needs more fictional trans lesbians and lesbian woc being in love


----------



## Riven

Narcissus said:


> ...this probably sounds weird but I like your nose ;_;


Looks like Barbara Streisand's nose


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I see a mod watching the thread. _The man_ is gonna try to keep me down!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Liberals are mostly capitalist???? You think liberal means anti-capitalist?????? Do you know what a liberal is?
> Liberal does not equal leftist? Those are two very different things.


nice try kid
_"believing that government should be active in supporting social and political change : relating to or supporting political liberalism"
~Merriam Webster Dictionary_



> I feel like if you weren't gay though you'd be one of those people who wanna vote for trump.


nah, I think Trump is awesome, I just don't think he'd make a good president. Rand Paul has my vote. 

PS: word of advice, you can either appeal to pity _or_ be belligerent. you are calling for people to take care of all of these marginalized groups you feel like you're a part of, but then you expect them to do that after you fire all these lulzy trigger words at them and expect them to feel compassion?


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> nice try kid
> _"believing that government should be active in supporting social and political change : relating to or supporting political liberalism"
> ~Merriam Webster Dictionary_
> 
> 
> nah, I think Trump is awesome, I just don't think he'd make a good president. Rand Paul has my vote.
> 
> PS: word of advice, you can either appeal to pity _or_ be belligerent. you are calling for people to take care of all of these marginalized groups you feel like you're a part of, but then you expect them to do that after you fire all these lulzy trigger words at them and expect them to feel compassion?


Dude. That definition does not at all go against capitalism? Maybe it goes against libertarian idea's of capitalism? You can have capitalism and massive state intervention. That is literally what China is. And what the Soviet Union was.

New question. Do you know what capitalism is?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Dude. That definition at all does not at all go against capitalism? Maybe it goes against libertarian idea's of capitalism?
> New question. Do you know what capitalism is?


capitalism is a system of minimal government regulation

educate yourself


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> capitalism is a system of minimal government regulation
> 
> educate yourself


I mean. You're just wrong? Government regulation has really little do with capitalism as an economic system?

A government could own literally all means of production and still be capitalist. As long as they are attempting to turn a profit.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I mean. You're just wrong? Government regulation has really little do with capitalism as an economic system?
> A government could own literally all means of production and still be capitalist. As long as they are attempting to turn a profit.


watch the video. the Harvard professor is more educated on capitalism than you are


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> watch the video. the Harvard professor is more educated on capitalism than you are


That has nothing to do with anything? I could found you a Yale professor that's a communist and said your wrong? Some scientist don't believe in climate change? If you based all your opinions and knowledge on what Ivy league professors say you would have a lot of contradictory opinions and ideas.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> That has nothing to do with anything? I could found you a Yale professor that's a communist and said your wrong? Some scientist don't believe in climate change? If you based all your opinions and knowledge on what Ivy league professors say you would have a lot of contradictory opinions and ideas.


no, gathering information from experts is how educated people become informed and make reasonable decisions.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, gathering information from experts is how educated people become informed and make reasonable decisions.


Yes. Every other person who comes to a different conclusion than you is simply uneducated, unreasonable, and uninformed. Thank you. 

Also that video is a joke? He's literally trying to blame restrictions on capitalism for the financial crisis? When in reality it's like infinitely more complicated? Like 75% of that video is opinion. Try harder.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Yes. Every other person who comes to a different conclusion than you is simply uneducated, unreasonable, and uninformed. Thank you.
> 
> Also that video is a joke? He's literally trying to blame restrictions on capitalism for the financial crisis? When in reality it's like infinitely more complicated? Like 75% of that video is opinion. Try harder.


you can take is _opinion_ as you will (I agree with him, but that's not the point). the important bit was how he defines it. why did we even get talking about capitalism to begin with though. it has nothing to do with LGBT issues :laughing:

......srsly tho, this conversation be like


----------



## Hei

SoM, 

As an aside... Republicans and Democrats are factions deriving from the grander scope of Liberal ideology. Republicans are classical liberals with an economic view that is specified as neoliberalism (i.e. economic liberalism).

Republicans by all means are what political science categorizes/denotes as liberal on the grand global scale of ideologies for governments and affiliating parties. It is just the common american political vernacular regarding the word liberal is strictly associated with the Democratic party.

I would also like to note, capitalism and socialism are not at all mutually exclusive, but rather simply points of thought on a spectrum in which a country can find itself anywhere between... as many european countries are.

I myself am not sure why, however, Kazoo would refer to you as a liberal given the American political context in which you live, it is quite confusing. 

I am almost certain it does not appear possible for you two to have calm discourse on this matter at this time... Kazoo accusing you of a history of closed mindedness regarding your personal stances is certain he can not have debate that will be conducive. Which while that is in and of itself pessimistic and narrow minded, he was also not in a state to hold proper discussion should he have changed his mind.

I do look forward to a more calm, point challenging discussion between you two should it arise.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

LondonBaker said:


> SoM,
> As an aside... Republicans and Democrats are factions deriving from the grander scope of Liberal ideology. Republicans are classical liberals with an economic view that is specified as neoliberalism (i.e. economic liberalism).
> Republicans by all means are what political science categorizes/denotes as liberal on the grand global scale of ideologies for governments and affiliating parties. It is just the common american political vernacular regarding the word liberal is strictly associated with the Democratic party.


in theory, sort of. in practice, no. Republicans tend to be socially conservative and favor some degree of protectionism and authoritarian policies (as well as pro-business legislation).



> I would also like to note, capitalism and socialism are not at all mutually exclusive, but rather simply points of thought on a spectrum in which a country can find itself anywhere between... as many european countries are.


if my "anywhere inbetween", you mean "at least 85% socialist", then ok that describes most european countries (the UK is a bit more sensible in this regard)



> I myself am not sure why, however, Kazoo would refer to you as a liberal given the American political context in which you live, it is quite confusing.


indeed, his responses to me have been rather incoherent



> I am almost certain it does not appear possible for you two to have calm discourse on this matter at this time... Kazoo accusing you of a history of closed mindedness regarding your personal stances is certain he can not have debate that will be conducive. Which while that is in and of itself pessimistic and narrow minded, he was also not in a state to hold proper discussion should he have changed his mind.


he cannot consent to debate in an intoxicated state, so I guess that makes me a "debate rapist" :tongue:



> I do look forward to a more calm, point challenging discussion between you two should it arise.


I lost hope in that awhile ago. for now, I'm enjoying the sadistic amusement of letting him flail around desperately


----------



## Morfy

Now kiss!


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Morfy Kitty said:


> Now kiss!


Sorry. He only kisses white people. Non-white gays are simply inferior in the eyes of SoM.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Also I get laid way more than him, probably.


----------



## Korra

At this rate, you'll reach 1,000 posts Kazoo.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> depends on why you're doing it. there is a difference between naturally being a certain way vs giving into stereotypes, and, contrary to what you probably believe, it's easy to tell who the posers are. this doesn't have to apply to minorities. I judge the hell out of basic white gurlz for their obnoxiously histrionic speaking style that constantly sounds like a pouting 16yo girl. I also judge most male sports fans because they're...well...low class, tribal baffoons who scream at in-adamant objects and display the self-control and emotional maturity of a 15 year old.
> 
> anyway, I grow tired of this conversation, so I'm just gonna leave this mini rant here and go all out with it: I judge my entire culture because it's filled with mostly glorified workaholics who seek out cheap tokens of status and think they have real class. they are nothing but sycophants who live the morality of slaves, desperate to fit in and be accepted by the masters they work so hard to impress. the difference between slaves and masters (people with real class) is that masters have an intrinsic sense of self worth, dignity/personal pride, principles and authority. they work to better themselves and work within systems to gain more power so that they can maximize pleasure, fulfillment and quality of life for themselves and their family. slaves can be subdivided into compliant slaves (sycophants) vs rebellious slaves who want to bring down everyone to their level (communists), but both are still slaves, have always been slaves and always will be, you guessed it, slaves. so if I seem like an elitist cunt....it's because I am.
> 
> PS: anyone can be a slave and anyone can be a master (in fact, ironically, black culture tends to promote more master values than white culture). not all masters will be rich and vice versa, but they tend to become richer as they get older.


Well all I got from this was you are very judgmental. I don't judge adults for enjoying things like sports. And I don't judge women or anyone for wanting to fit in and changing themselves to do that. As long as you do it without being a jerk. I don't judge people for talking a certain way because it harms absolutely no one. Be a poser if you want. It's really not my concern? People are allowed to enjoy sports. 

Also you called communist rebellious slaves which is kind of hilarious. How is someone who wants to uproot all of a society a *slave*. That's kind of ridiculous. Most famous communist/anarchist would very clearly fall into the "master" category. I can't believe you consider yourself a master. You are just conforming to the system in order to succeed and yet everyone else is the slave?


----------



## Choice

oH my gosh kazoo one more post! One more!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Well all I got from this was you are very judgmental. I don't judge adults for enjoying things like sports. And I don't judge women or anyone for wanting to fit in and changing themselves to do that. As long as you do it without being a jerk. I don't judge people for talking a certain way because it harms absolutely no one. Be a poser if you want. It's really not my concern? People are allowed to enjoy sports.


oh I'm very judgmental. I've never pretended for a second that I wasn't 
(though, because I know you're going to bring it up, yes, I have denied some _specific_ judgments you've accused me of, but mostly because those judgments are immaterial)



> Also you called communist rebellious slaves which is kind of hilarious. How is someone who wants to uproot all of a society a *slave*.


communists are slaves because they are easily threatened and view everything in terms of victims/oppressors. all they know how to do is rally with the other slaves to try and overthrow the system (like slaves forming a rebellion), but they never develop a sense of their own authority



> That's kind of ridiculous. Most famous communist/anarchist would very clearly fall into the "master" category.


unless you're talking about people doing it purely for personal power (Stalin, Castro, etc).....no



> I can't believe you consider yourself a master. You are just conforming to the system in order to succeed and yet everyone else is the slave?


your analysis is superficial. you are looking at behaviors rather than motivations. what separates masters from slaves is that masters are primarily concerned with their own power, well being, freedom and enjoyment. slaves seek power for the sake of status, masters status for the sake of power.

Edit: anyway, we can take this to PM if you want, but this is turning into quite a derail lol


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ok, I lied, one last note: both slaves and masters can seek freedom for others, but they go about it in different wages. slave morality freedom fighters are more crude "sick it to the man!" "down with the system!" "it's all the elite's fault!" 

masters who seek freedom for others do so by educating poeple: helping them to become strong, competent, and independent and develop a sense of personal pride and self-worth. 

/derail over


----------



## gh0st

should I even be filling this thing out? 


* *




What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ



Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? \I'm not entirely sure. I'm trying to kinda wrap my head around a few things, and I wonder if there's others who share the same dillemmas? Idk.
How old are you? 19
What's your gender? What a good question...
What's your sexual orientation? Bi
How long have you known your orientation? I only considered it when I realized I was attracted to one of my friends (at a bible club no less). Being something different was never an option for me since it was drilled in my head that some things just can't be changed. Sure I kissed girls when I was younger, but I didn't understand why my parents got so mad at me about it till I was like... 15-16. I was seriously that sheltered.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really? And then yes? Once I figured out that I wasn't straight, a lot of things started to make sense, and then made even less sense. Like... I feel like a gay man in a woman's body 90% of the time... and I've never really felt... right... in my own skin. And then I'm left wondering if all the things I tried (and mostly failed) to adopt as far as girly-ness was mostly because of peer pressure and parental enforcement. I wanted to work on machines? My dad said to stand there and look pretty. I wanted to cut my hair short? No. I don't give a crap about makeup most of the time? Everyone thinks I look awful. Etc. I still want to shave the hair off of the side of my head... cause it makes more sense... and I have always wanted to change my name... but that's never been an option.
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? I'm not really... out of the closet. My mom doesn't care as long as I am dating a guy. And I think my dad doesn't want to know as long as it doesn't bother him... but if it does I'm expected to revert to how he thinks I'm supposed to be.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I'm somewhat out to my mom. Halfway, ish. My boyfriend knows a good majority of it, and he gets a chuckle from my mild obsession with melons on other people.
Do you know many LGBT people? Other than online, no. No one is really safe coming out in the middle of tennessee backwoods.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Unfortunately no, but I did want to go to a protest once. If that counts for anything?
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Never been. Can't help but be curious though.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes. I've been with my boyfriend for about 2.5 years. Our relationship has grown through more of an emotional and mental connection before anything physical. I can safely say he's really the only man that I'm attracted to. Whenever I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around things, he assures me that he doesn't care what I identify as, and that he loves me regardless, so yeah.
What do you look for in a partner? A home.
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Bad... and that's all I'll say about that.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *cough*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? I've never 'gone out', let alone to a bar or club. I'm still in the closet pretty much, yo.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Omg, Natalie Dormer and Scarlett Johansson, and then there's Ellen Page, and Felicia Day.
Show us your picture? I've shown it other places. xD






But really why I posted in here was because I was wondering how much (if any) anyone sensors themselves for other people. I hide a lot simply because of anxiety, but then I also get that feeling that even if I did just let myself be... me... that I wouldn't even know exactly how that would manifest itself. Because I'm operating on the default public image that my family and past-religion laid out for me. And that's just bland and depressing... if that makes any sense.


----------



## Slagasauras

Why is there so much bitching in hear god damn threads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AesSidhe

Slagasauras said:


> Why is there so much bitching in hear god damn threads
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Kazoo The Kid and @Swordsman of Mana have a rivalmance going on; they just need to meet up, make-out and have some hot steaming sex ^^


----------



## Choice

Raevon said:


> should I even be filling this thing out?
> 
> But really why I posted in here was because I was wondering how much (if any) anyone sensors themselves for other people. I hide a lot simply because of anxiety, but then I also get that feeling that even if I did just let myself be... me... that I wouldn't even know exactly how that would manifest itself. Because I'm operating on the default public image that my family and past-religion laid out for me. And that's just bland and depressing... if that makes any sense.


Thank you for sharing.

I'm genderqueer (which i have listed on my Facebook, with that being the maximum amount that I'm "out"), and I have a lot of trouble discerning when my behaviour is affected by my genderfluidity, and when I'm putting on a front to self censor in the faces of people who I'm not out to.

I suppose I least mind lying about my identity when I do it to protect. A long while ago there was a woman on a late night train who seemed to be feel very unsafe, and afraid to ride it out on her own. She asked me to sit next to her in the blue light carriage (i.e. contains a security guard). We seemed to be the only ones there. After that she asked, "You're a girl, right?" and I said yes.

I'm the least proud of myself when I intentionally put on an extra high, squeaky voice when seeking help, as if putting on a cute girl persona would elicit more sympathy or some shit.


----------



## gh0st

Choice said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I'm genderqueer (which i have listed on my Facebook, with that being the maximum amount that I'm "out"), and I have a lot of trouble discerning when my behaviour is affected by my genderfluidity, and when I'm putting on a front to self censor in the faces of people who I'm not out to.
> 
> I suppose I least mind lying about my identity when I do it to protect. A long while ago there was a woman on a late night train who seemed to be feel very unsafe, and afraid to ride it out on her own. She asked me to sit next to her in the blue light carriage (i.e. contains a security guard). We seemed to be the only ones there. After that she asked, "You're a girl, right?" and I said yes.
> 
> I'm the least proud of myself when I intentionally put on an extra high, squeaky voice when seeking help, as if putting on a cute girl persona would elicit more sympathy or some shit.


I definitely understand what you're saying. Especially with the 'cute girl persona' thing. My first job was in retail, and it was a really bad environment. They probably would have fired me if it wasn't for the fact I adapted to fit their 'mold' and used the 'cute girl' thing to sell bullshit. Even where I work now, I get called 'honey' and 'little girl'. Sure I'm small, and I look like a girl to most... but goddamnit that's just not who I am. 

On facebook I did change the pronouns to 'they', it made me a little bit more comfortable, now at least a website isn't trying to put me in that box. But I'm still forced to explain it away as 'I don't like websites being so personal', when the reason was for something else entirely. I'm scared to put anything more up on social media, because I know my dad stalks me on there and I still rely on him for some things.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Slagasauras said:


> Why is there so much bitching in hear god damn threads
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry gays are suppose to talk solely about dicks and fashion.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ok, I lied, one last note: both slaves and masters can seek freedom for others, but they go about it in different wages. slave morality freedom fighters are more crude "sick it to the man!" "down with the system!" "it's all the elite's fault!"
> 
> masters who seek freedom for others do so by educating poeple: helping them to become strong, competent, and independent and develop a sense of personal pride and self-worth.
> 
> /derail over


That's exactly what most communist/anarchist intellectuals did? Why do you dumb down all of leftist as "stick it to the man" when in reality its an entire intellectual field filled with lots of diverse complicated ideas. Do you know anything about the lives of Bakunin or Trotsky? They did not just sit in their asses saying "stick it to the man".

And it's hilarious how you associate capitalism with the "master" ideology when capitalism purposely seeks to do the opposite. Capitalism does not want more upper more class. The system cannot work if everyone was a "master". They don't want people to be independent, they want people dependent on the state, dumb, and uneducated so they can't come to their own conclusions about absolute anything.

You really need to stop and actually take a look at the history of leftism and the people involved in before you dumb it down so incorrectly.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> That's exactly what most communist/anarchist intellectuals did? Why do you dumb down all of leftist as "stick it to the man" when in reality its an entire intellectual field filled with lots of diverse complicated ideas. Do you know anything about the lives of Bakunin or Trotsky? They did not just sit in their asses saying "stick it to the man".
> 
> And it's hilarious how you associate capitalism with the "master" ideology when capitalism purposely seeks to do the opposite. Capitalism does not want more upper more class. The system cannot work if everyone was a "master". They don't want people to be independent, they want people dependent on the state, dumb, and uneducated so they can't come to their own conclusions about absolute anything.


I'm not going to continue to derail this thread over capitalism/socialism. you're welcome to continue discussing this with me via PM, VM or a thread on which it would be topical


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm not going to continue to derail this thread over capitalism/socialism. you're welcome to continue discussing this with me via PM, VM or a thread on which it would be topical


Capitalism exploits the gay community for monetary gain and has completely destroy LGBT culture.

Am I being relevant now?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Capitalism exploits the gay community for monetary gain and has completely destroy LGBT culture.
> 
> Am I being relevant now?


no


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I don't see how this thread is being derailed. It's dead 99% of the time and it's called "LGBT Chat" as in a place where queers can discuss what we want? It was never said we have to talk about solely gay issues. It's like any other important discussion is being drowned out. 

Also gay pride is 99% advertisements and sexualization. Companies only became "pro gay" after gay people became mainstream and it was the only option. Macklemore a non-gay random white gay made a song called "same love" about gay people while actual gay artist are completely ignored. Shows like "Will and Grace" and "modern family" turned gay people into a commodity to be bought and sold while presenting desperately trying to show gay people as "normal" even thought we are fundamentally different.

I mean if you insist on this thread just being completely dead and ignored instead go right ahead.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I'm so glad we stopped "derailing" this thread so this lively discussion could continue.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

fuck all this political shit! time for some *man candy!* 






















































Kazoo The Kid said:


> I'm so glad we stopped "derailing" this thread so this lively discussion could continue.


you're welcome, love


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Kazoo The Kid

swordsman of mana said:


> fuck all this political shit! Time for some *man candy!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome, love


NO INDIANS???? Racist


----------



## Hei

I wouldn't say it is a derail of the thread. Really this thread is for introductions and general chat. Debating about politics, racism, homophobia, et al is fair game.

I'd just say we keep the thread clean and friendly


----------



## Kito

Luke Skywalker said:


> I think it's weird when someone uses the word to mean something else than _homosexual _or _joyful_.
> 
> But language is a very fluid thing: words don't matter as much as *what *people think that they *actually* mean.
> 
> That's why I don't mind it when I'm called a bastard by certain special people from time to time.


I'm one of those people that thinks words have no meaning at all, but, well, that's no philosophy to live your life by.

It really strikes a nerve with me when I hear _gay_ being used as an insult. Kids in the playground use and hear it all the time without even knowing what it means. As far as they're concerned, it's just a bad thing and something you don't wanna be associated with. Then they grow up and realise what it really means, and hey, what a fucking surprise being gay in middle school is like social suicide.

Maybe I'm too sensitive about it because I got bullied and called gay a lot, even though I didn't know what it meant either (I figured it was just a derogatory term for a non-masculine guy). But I see kids do it now and still die a little on the inside.


----------



## Fredward

Kito said:


> Maybe I'm too sensitive about it because I got bullied and called gay a lot, even though I didn't know what it meant either (I figured it was just a derogatory term for a non-masculine guy). But I see kids do it now and still die a little on the inside.


Ugh, right? Recently my brother came back from school using it as an insult and just with the general mindset of gay = bad. And it doesn't really help I point out that there's no basis for derision cuz he doesn't have the faculties to really question his own views. So he emulates. The problem being that with so many people they continue to emulate and when they actually ARE capable of examining their own attitudes they don't bother, or its so engrained questioning it would cause discomfort and is so generally ignored. 

It's scary how something so minor lays down the groundwork for a lot of fucking bullshit down the line.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Kito said:


> I'm one of those people that thinks words have no meaning at all, but, well, that's no philosophy to live your life by.
> 
> It really strikes a nerve with me when I hear _gay_ being used as an insult. Kids in the playground use and hear it all the time without even knowing what it means. As far as they're concerned, it's just a bad thing and something you don't wanna be associated with. Then they grow up and realise what it really means, and hey, what a fucking surprise being gay in middle school is like social suicide.
> 
> Maybe I'm too sensitive about it because I got bullied and called gay a lot, even though I didn't know what it meant either (I figured it was just a derogatory term for a non-masculine guy). But I see kids do it now and still die a little on the inside.


It's really funny because whenever I hangout with my straight boy friends they still instinctively use "gay" as an insult and then they always immediately apologize to me.

I don't really have a problem with it to be honest. The only word that I am really against is ******. And even then I'm not really passionate about it. Although I probably have a bit tougher skin than most people.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> extended families falls under my definition of "family unit". in fact, family unit does not even have to entail biological semblance. the reason why I am often an advocate of smaller-scale social focus is not because I'm heartless (even if the opposite is even more false lol), but because I have seen people fucked up from having dysfunctional or non-existent family lives. people do not need societal acceptance to be happy and healthy, they need intimate bonds and support from close friends and family. one of the reasons I despise Marxist ideologies is because they try to delegate familial responsibilities to the government, and strangers within society who know next to nothing about the person in need.
> 
> that said, I believe single parent households are largely insufficient to cope with such a social responsibility. that doesn't mean there is anything wrong with single mothers or that they're lazy/not doing their job, but it does mean there is too much work for one person.
> 
> PS: if you want to debate on this thread, this is a much better example of how to do it.


Then we don't disagree? I said I hate the idea of a "traditional family values" and obviously you don't agree with the idea of traditional family values either.

Did you think I literally just meant "fuck families. give children to the wolves"

Not even gonna comment on how wrong you are about Marxist ideologies giving parental responsibilities to government. Just so you know your wrong.

Also I think it's actually really dumb to think people don't need societal acceptance? The idea of being hated by society even if you have a loving family can be an incredibly heavy burden. Even if everyday you interact with people who love you if you know the majority of people find you disgusting you will always end up questioning yourself. You will constantly be afraid of new experiences and making new connections because you will constantly fear the unknown and expect the worse. Societal acceptance is extremely important to a persons psyche as it affects self confidence, self worth, and willingness to try new things.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> It's really funny because whenever I hangout with my straight boy friends they still instinctively use "gay" as an insult and then they always immediately apologize to me.
> 
> I don't really have a problem with it to be honest. The only word that I am really against is ******. And even then I'm not really passionate about it. Although I probably have a bit tougher skin than most people.


I love the word ******. I call my parents and brother "*******" whenever they do something stereotypically gay. as a white guy, I can't go around saying "*****" everywhere, but this is the next best thing, so I take advantage of that shit :laughing:


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I love the word ******. I call my parents and brother "*******" whenever they do something stereotypically gay. as a white guy, I can't go around saying "*****" everywhere, but this is the next best thing, so I take advantage of that shit :laughing:


To be honest to me that sounds like a symptom of some internalize homophobia.

(this leads back to the fact you constantly are incredibly critical of other gay people for absolutely no reason)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Then we don't disagree? I said I hate the idea of a "traditional family values" and obviously you don't agree with the idea of traditional family values either.


fair enough



> Also I think it's actually really dumb to think people don't need societal acceptance?


why is this a question?



> The idea of being hated by society even if you have a loving family can be an incredibly heavy burden. Even if everyday you interact with people who love you if you know the majority of people find you disgusting you will always end up questioning yourself.


respectfully, there's a word for people who value the input of those who hate them. it's called Stockholm Syndrome. the healthy response is "whatever, screw you. I already have friends who love me and treat me with respect". obviously, if people are threatening you or hurting you, that's a different story, but if they just reject/dislike you, that's just life.

if you are in this situation, look at it as an opportunity to grow stronger. a mountain does not topple because of a little wind



> You will constantly be afraid of new experiences and making new connections because you will constantly fear the unknown and expect the worse.


personally, I found new experiences much more fun when everyone hated me. now that I'm older, society is more accepting and I am more or less supported, I feel kind of....demotivated.



> Societal acceptance is extremely important to a persons psyche as it affects self confidence, self worth, and willingness to try new things.


other people's approval is only necessary when you are unsure of yourself.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> To be honest to me that sounds like a symptom of some internalize homophobia.


rrright, just like 50 Cent, Jay Z and Nicky Minaj all suffer internalized racism because they say "*****"



> (this leads back to the fact you constantly are incredibly critical of other gay people for absolutely no reason)


as I've explained, I'm critical of anyone who acts like a victim. sexual orientation has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> fair enough
> 
> 
> why is this a question?
> 
> 
> respectfully, there's a word for people who value the input of those who hate them. it's called Stockholm Syndrome. the healthy response is "whatever, screw you. I already have friends who love me and treat me with respect". obviously, if people are threatening you or hurting you, that's a different story, but if they just reject/dislike you, that's just life.
> 
> if you are in this situation, look at it as an opportunity to grow stronger. a mountain does not topple because of a little wind
> 
> 
> personally, I found new experiences much more fun when everyone hated me. now that I'm older, society is more accepting and I am more or less supported, I feel kind of....demotivated.
> 
> 
> other people's approval is only necessary when you are unsure of yourself.


Yea, fuck trying to get a job! They can hate me! I don't care! Fuck trying to talk to my Doctor! They can hate me! I don't care! Fuck trying to make friends. They can hate me! I don't care!

This is not an attitude that is realistic. You make it seem like people never have to interact with people that aren't their friends and families. People actually have to live in society as well as their social circles. So fuck your coworkers right? And your professors? And your boss? Just fuck em all to hell! They don't have to like me!


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> rrright, just like 50 Cent, Jay Z and Nicky Minaj all suffer internalized racism because they say "*****"
> 
> 
> as I've explained, I'm critical of anyone who acts like a victim. sexual orientation has nothing to do with it.


Lmao, I honestly would not doubt it? Most PoC suffer from internalized racism. 

And I mean, yeah. People can justify a lot of fucked up internal logic. Keep using the "I hate victims!!" when in reality that obviously has something to do with your own problems.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> This is not an attitude that is realistic. You make it seem like people never have to interact with people that aren't their friends and families. People actually have to live in society as well as their social circles. So fuck your coworkers right? And your professors? And your boss? Just fuck em all to hell! They don't have to like me!


let me get this straight, I'm a gay man who grew up an hour away from Westboro Baptist Church and you think I've never interacted with people who hate me? experience speaks for itself kid. the only difference between us is how I chose to handle it.



> Lmao, I honestly would not doubt it? Most PoC suffer from internalized racism.


let me get this straight, you think it's likely that most African Americans who are successful, confident, self-made millionaires suffer from internalized racism?



> And I mean, yeah. People can justify a lot of fucked up internal logic. Keep using the "I hate victims!!" when in reality that obviously has something to do with your own problems.


your defensiveness and projection are amusing. as for your previous comment, I've addressed tangible discriminatory treatment on multiple occasions.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> let me get this straight, I'm a gay man who grew up an hour away from Westboro Baptist Church and you think I've never interacted with people who hate me? experience speaks for itself kid. the only difference between us is how I chose to handle it.


I never said that at all? Please tell me where I said that? I said that having the attitude "everyone is allowed to hate me" is unrealistic and you cannot function society like that. Stop trying to make everyone who is not 100% in love with themselves sound like some sort of fucking pussy? Why are people not allowed to want to be liked? Why is wanting to fit in something to be soooo ashamed of? Why do you constantly have to insult people for being insecure? 

Stop throwing the "ooo lmao west boro baptist" as if it has anything to do with anything? I honestly do not care? 



> let me get this straight, you think it's likely that most African Americans who are successful, confident, self-made millionaires suffer from internalized racism?


Yes? Why is this so crazy to you?



> your defensiveness and projection are amusing. as for your previous comment, I've addressed tangible discriminatory treatment on multiple occasions.


I'm confident in myself. Your opinion does not worry me. (c wut i did there)


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Also I put question marks at the end of things that aren't questions in order to display confusion. It's grammatically incorrect, but it gets my tone across.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I never said that at all? Please tell me where I said that?


ah, I misread that, my apologies.



> I said that having the attitude "everyone is allowed to hate me" is unrealistic and you cannot function society like that. Stop trying to make everyone who is not 100% in love with themselves sound like some sort of fucking pussy? Why are people now allowed to want to be liked? Why is wanting to fit in something to be soooo ashamed of? Why do you constantly have to insult people for being insecure?


a few things
1) I am not insulting people who are insecure (even I'm insecure about a few things. I don't expect perfection lol). I am insulting insecure people who believe that they deserve favors and coddling from society.
2) it's ok to want to be liked, and it's perfectly natural to need to be loved. what makes someone pathetic is when they require the approval and acceptance from random ass people they're not close to. 
3) lmao at "not being 100% in love with themselves". one of your funnier straw men :tongue:




> Stop throwing the "ooo lmao west boro baptist" as if it has anything to do with anything? I honestly do not care?


if I wanted you to "care", this conversation would be going in quite a different direction (and probably involve Skype call :wink: ). the reason I brought it up is because I misread your comment as saying that I probably had no experience dealing with people who hate me, in which case I would have begged to differ. but alas, I misread, so I have no desire to linger on that



> Yes? Why is this so crazy to you?


because 
1) you are attempting to make a case for some of the richest, sexiest, most confident members of society being internally self-loathing based solely upon casual usage of the word "*****"
2) black or white fallacy: "if you use the word *****, you are racist or internally-racist". there are a million reasons why people would use a certain word. it might be funny, they may enjoy the shock value, it could be a bonding thing. 



> I'm confident in myself. Your opinion does not worry me. (c wut i did there)


I only wish you being serious, because I would have responded "good. that's as it should be"


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

> a few things
> 1) I am not insulting people who are insecure (even I'm insecure about a few things. I don't expect perfection lol). I am insulting insecure people who believe that they deserve favors and coddling from society.
> 2) it's ok to want to be liked, and it's perfectly natural to need to be loved. what makes someone pathetic is when they require the approval and acceptance from random ass people they're not close to.
> 3) lmao at "not being 100% in love with themselves". one of your funnier straw men :tongue:


There is absolutely no problem with wanting approval and acceptance from strangers and that does not make someone weak and pathetic. The desire to be accepted by society influences things like how safe a person feels, and how comfortable they feel in all environments. From supermarkets to bars. And I'm sure the word "safe" already threw you into a blind rage, but I believe people have to right to not me emotionally or physically attacked in their daily lives.




> because
> 1) you are attempting to make a case for some of the richest, sexiest, most confident members of society being internally self-loathing based solely upon casual usage of the word "*****"
> 2) black or white fallacy: "if you use the word *****, you are racist or internally-racist". there are a million reasons why people would use a certain word. it might be funny, they may enjoy the shock value, it could be a bonding thing.


You are the person who said it had to do with the word "*****". I see no correlation between the word ***** and internalized racism. I think it's completely possible for them to have internalized racism, but I am not the psychologist of Kanye West, so alas.






> I only wish you being serious, because I would have responded "good. that's as it should be"


I'm not even sure what this in suppose to mean? Are you implying I have low self esteem? Since when do you beat around the bush, mr tough man?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> There is absolutely no problem with wanting approval and acceptance from strangers and that does not make someone weak and pathetic. The desire to be accepted by society influences things like how safe a person feels, and how comfortable they feel in all enviorments. From supermarkets to bars. And I'm sure the word "safe" already through you into a blind rage, but I believe people have to right to not me emotionally or physically attacked in their daily lives.


I already covered being attacked or threatened; however, what you're talking about is inconsistent. one minute you talk about things like safety personal boundaries etc, and the next being accepted, fitting in, etc. it is absolutely a good idea to speak up if you are being disrespected, having your boundaries stepped on or coerced, and I am among the biggest proponents of all of these strategies on this entire forum. however, expecting people to accept you, let you fit in with them and support you when you are feeling like shit is something else entirely. 



> You are the person who said it had to do with the word "*****". I see no correlation between the word ***** and internalized racism. I think it's completely possible for them to have internalized racism, but I am not the psychologist of Kanye West, so alas.


then your wording was strange. anyway, my initial point was that me using the word "******" is no more likely to make me a sufferer of internalized homophobia as a black man saying "*****" would make him a sufferer of internalized racism. 



> I'm not even sure what this in suppose to mean? Are you implying I have low self esteem? Since when do you beat around the bush, mr tough man?


that was not the point of that comment; however, since you are begging for my opinion on this matter, yes, I think you are weak because you allow society to tell you how you should feel about yourself and don't responsibility for building your own self-image. this has nothing to do with "tough guy" bullshit. it's about maturity and _character_


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I already covered being attacked or threatened; however, what you're talking about is inconsistent. one minute you talk about things like safety personal boundaries etc, and the next being accepted, fitting in, etc. it is absolutely a good idea to speak up if you are being disrespected, having your boundaries stepped on or coerced, and I am among the biggest proponents of all of these strategies on this entire forum. however, expecting people to accept you, let you fit in with them and support you when you are feeling like shit is something else entirely.


It's because all of those things are interconnected? And I'm not really sure what your point is here. People have the right to be accepted for what they are. Accept does not mean "be my bff". No one is entitled to anyone's friendship, but the idea you can survive in the world when everyone other than your family hates you and thrive like that is ludicrous.




> then your wording was strange. anyway, my initial point was that me using the word "******" is no more likely to make me a sufferer of internalized homophobia as a black man saying "*****" would make him a sufferer of internalized racism.


Well there is a huge difference. The word "*****" has been used by black people for decades and it very common in their vocabulary and has been entire cleansed from it's hateful roots and used as a term for comradeship and community. As opposed to "******" which still retains it's power and is still commonly used to hurt other gay people and is still considered a very powerful slur. There is a historical difference between the two words which makes "******" more indicative of some sort of internal problem. Like if a black person used the word "******" I'd be a bit concerned about some sort of internalized racism.

Think of it this way

Queer - Use to be used to hurt gay people. Now almost reclaimed. This is kinda the gay "*****". No one really calls gay people "queers" anymore and if you do it's not really as impactful as it was

****** - A word that people to this day used to attack gay people. A word that still retains it's power and has not been reclaimed by anyone. No one identities as "******". We don't refer to "****** theory". This would be the gay "******". ****** is a word entirely of hate. 





> that was not the point of that comment; however, since you are begging for my opinion on this matter, yes, I think you are weak because you allow society to tell you how you should feel about yourself and don't responsibility for building your own self-image. this has nothing to do with "tough guy" bullshit. it's about maturity and _character_


Just because I defend a position does not mean that it has a personal relevance to me. It's weird to assume that just because I don't think it's okay for you to mock people for being insecure that I am insecure.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kito said:


> I'm one of those people that thinks words have no meaning at all, but, well, that's no philosophy to live your life by.


How's that?



> It really strikes a nerve with me when I hear _gay_ being used as an insult. Kids in the playground use and hear it all the time without even knowing what it means. As far as they're concerned, it's just a bad thing and something you don't wanna be associated with. Then they grow up and realise what it really means, and hey, what a fucking surprise being gay in middle school is like social suicide.
> 
> Maybe I'm too sensitive about it because I got bullied and called gay a lot, even though I didn't know what it meant either (I figured it was just a derogatory term for a non-masculine guy).


Same here, same here.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kazoo The Kid said:


> It's really funny because whenever I hangout with my straight boy friends they still instinctively use "gay" as an insult and then they always immediately apologize to me.


It's funny how some extra careful people use _homosexual _instead. Like if calling someone gay would be _really _offensive. I'm pretty sure that if I was gay and my mother knew it and it came up in a conversation she would always use _homosexual_.

"He happens to be homosexual."

*sips tea*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> It's because all of those things are interconnected? And I'm not really sure what your point is here. People have the right to be accepted for what they are. Accept does not mean "be my bff". No one is entitled to anyone's friendship, but the idea you can survive in the world when everyone other than your family hates you and thrive like that is ludicrous.


you are continually failing to grasp the difference between tangible problems vs social-emotional problems and trying to pretend as if they are indistinguishable. my patience attempting to explain the difference has expired...



> Well there is a huge difference. The word "*****" has been used by black people for decades and it very common in their vocabulary and has been entire cleansed from it's hateful roots and used as a term for comradeship and community. As opposed to "******" which still retains it's power and is still commonly used to hurt other gay people and is still considered a very powerful slur. There is a historical difference between the two words which makes "******" more indicative of some sort of internal problem. Like if a black person used the word "******" I'd be a bit concerned about some sort of internalized racism.
> 
> Think of it this way
> 
> Queer - Use to be used to hurt gay people. Now almost reclaimed. This is kinda the gay "*****". No one really calls gay people "queers" anymore and if you do it's not really as impactful as it was
> 
> ****** - A word that people to this day used to attack gay people. A word that still retains it's power and has not been reclaimed by anyone. No one identities as "******". We don't refer to "****** theory". This would be the gay "******". ****** is a word entirely of hate.


....no, plenty of people have been using ****** the way I have for a long ass time (Brian Kinney has been doing it since 2000 lmao). just like *****, some are offended by it, others think it is funny and enjoy the shock value. 




> Just because I defend a position does not mean that it has a personal relevance to me. It's weird to assume that just because I don't think it's okay for you to mock people for being insecure that I am insecure.


what betrayed personal relevance was not defending your position, but getting defensive and attacking me with a number of aggressive projections when pushed on that position (to your credit, you have been marginally better behaved this time around). that said, insecurity or not, I am criticizing you primarily based on your belief system, which is the true source of weakness. someone who is insecure but holds the right beliefs will become stronger. someone who expects society to rescue them from personal insecurities will not.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Okay, but can we talk about the "gay voice".

I grew up in a house with 6 hyper masculine brothers on video games and sports and never in my life had any interest in gay culture. I have no gay/bi male friends and I still sound very clearly gay.

How did this happened? Is it across languages? I feel like I can also identify a gay voice in Spanish? It must be biological in my case? I also read that the more older brothers a person has the more likely they are to be gay. Which is exactly the opposite of what you would expect. I looked into the science of the voice specifically and there apparently has been very little research into this. I noticed that most bisexual/pan men do not have the voice. What is it?

EDIT: More observations: My voice gets gayer when dealing with elderly women, children, and people of authority. Usually when dealing with cops I gay up my voice to make myself seem like less of a threat.(also I'm angry that gay people are seemed as inherently something not threatening, but that's another story and can I really complain when I use it to my advantage?) When I'm angry the gay part of my voice dims down. When I'm hanging out with friends it just randomly fluctuates. (most of my friends are bisexual/lesbian females)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Okay, but can we talk about the "gay voice".
> 
> I grew up in a house with 6 hyper masculine brothers on video games and sports and never in my life had any interest in gay culture. I have no gay/bi male friends and I still sound very clearly gay.
> 
> How did this happened? Is it across languages? I feel like I can also identify a gay voice in Spanish? It must be biological in my case? I also read that the more older brothers a person has the more likely they are to be gay. Which is exactly the opposite of what you would expect. I looked into the science of the voice specifically and there apparently has been very little research into this. I noticed that most bisexual/pan men do not have the voice. What is it?


1) it's not genetic, it's because, for lots of gay men, most of their friends growing up are girls, so they adapt to that peer group (the same way other teenagers often take on a speech inflection similar to their subculture).
2) you are right about having older brothers being more likely to make you gay. apparently, the woman's body views the masculine fetus as a sort of "invader" and becomes more and more efficient at "feminizing" it the more male children the woman has. additionally, if your mother had you when she was older (like, mid 30s+) you're more likely to be gay from that too.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1) it's not genetic, it's because, for lots of gay men, most of their friends growing up are girls, so they adapt to that peer group (the same way other teenagers often take on a speech inflection similar to their subculture).
> 2) you are right about having older brothers being more likely to make you gay. apparently, the woman's body views the masculine fetus as a sort of "invader" and becomes more and more efficient at "feminizing" it the more male children the woman has. additionally, if your mother had you when she was older (like, mid 30s+) you're more likely to be gay from that too.


You can't know it's "not genetic". No information or studies is available on it? Your anecdotal idea that is cultural is just as valid as my idea it is biological. It is really bizarre you say with such confidence when there is literally nothing to back that up.

As a counter anecdote. I've known many men who were in the closet very late in life and had all male friends and grew up as an average "bro" and still had the voice and everyone just kinda ignored it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> You can't know it's "not genetic". No information or studies is available on it? Your anecdotal idea that is cultural is just as valid as my idea it is biological. It is really bizarre you say with such confidence when there is literally nothing to back that up.
> 
> As a counter anecdote. I've known many men who were in the closet very late in life and had all male friends and grew up as an average "bro" and still had the voice and everyone just kinda ignored it.


umm, yes I can, because the idea that talking in a specific accent is "genetic" is ridiculous.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> umm, yes I can, because the idea that talking in a specific accent is "genetic" is ridiculous.


Genetics of speech and language disorders. - PubMed - NCBI

Speech impediments and verbal problems very often have a genetic factor, but instead of it being from the parents, I would I assume this impediment would be correlated with one of the various causes of homosexuality.

You severely under estimate the value of genetics and why is it impossible to talk to you without you acting as if you know everything. I know why having more older brothers correlates to homosexuality. You did not have to explain it to me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Genetics of speech and language disorders. - PubMed - NCBI
> Speech impediments and verbal problems very often have a genetic factor, but instead of it being from the parents, I would I assume this impediment would be correlated with one of the various causes of homosexuality..


that would be comparable if accents where speech impediments, but they aren't. gay men do not have speech impediments most of the time. if anything, I've found them to be more verbally fluent on average, though this is anecdotal. I mean, ok, it's not 100% impossible that it's true, but, frankly, it's a stretch to make a claim like that, and you will need more evidence to convince anyone.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that would be comparable if accents where speech impediments, but they aren't. gay men do not have speech impediments most of the time. if anything, I've found them to be more verbally fluent on average, though this is anecdotal. I mean, ok, it's not 100% impossible that it's true, but, frankly, it's a stretch to make a claim like that, and you will need more evidence to convince anyone.


You mean something like a lisp? Which is associated with gay men and is also regarded as a speech impediment? 

I never claimed I had evidence. I am simply saying that my anecdotal evidence is just as valid as yours and to say "nah lmao im SOM im right bruh" is really condescending and annoying.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> You mean something like a lisp? Which is associated with gay men and is also regarded as a speech impediment?
> 
> I never claimed I had evidence. I am simply saying that my anecdotal evidence is just as valid as yours and to say "nah lmao im SOM im right bruh" is really condescending and annoying.



if you have evidence for your point, please share it. my ego is invested in a lot of things, but proving that gay accents aren't caused by genetics is not one of them. otherwise, I've gotten into a distasteful amount of arguing with you as it is.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if you have evidence for your point, please share it. my ego is invested in a lot of things, but proving that gay accents aren't caused by genetics is not one of them. otherwise, I've gotten into a distasteful amount of arguing with you as it is.





Kazoo The Kid said:


> You can't know it's "not genetic". No information or studies is available on it? Your anecdotal idea that is cultural is just as valid as my idea it is biological. It is really bizarre you say with such confidence when there is literally nothing to back that up.





Kazoo The Kid said:


> I never claimed I had evidence. I am simply saying that my anecdotal evidence is just as valid as yours and to say "nah lmao im SOM im right bruh" is really condescending and annoying.



It is not that difficult to read? It is a very basic skill in the western world? Read these two post in which I explained my point. If you do not get what I'm saying. Please read it again.


----------



## Fredward

I know a guy who has a gay voice and he's straight. Presumably. I'd peg some level of genetic influence coupled with internalized cultural expectations and maybe some early childhood identification with the feminine over the masculine.


----------



## AmandaLee

Kazoo The Kid said:


> It is not that difficult to read? It is a very basic skill in the western world? Read these two post in which I explained my point. If you do not get what I'm saying. Please read it again.


SOM is right on this one. What you're referring to as the "gay voice" is actually a normal male pitch with a stereotypically female speech pattern. Speech patterns are not hereditary, they are learned as we are conditioned (as children) to become members of a community. Why _some_ gay men adopt a female speech pattern (or other female mannerisms, such as exaggerated hand gestures) is up for discussion, but we can be fairly certain it's a learned behavior, which can also be unlearned. 

Example of male speech pattern: tone, inflection and frequency tend to remain the same, while the man changes the _volume_ of his voice to make a point.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

AmandaLee said:


> SOM is right on this one. What you're referring to as the "gay voice" is actually a normal male pitch with a stereotypically female speech pattern. Speech patterns are not hereditary, they are learned as we are conditioned (as children) to become members of a community. Why _some_ gay men adopt a female speech pattern (or other female mannerisms, such as exaggerated hand gestures) is up for discussion, but we can be fairly certain it's a learned behavior, which can also be unlearned.
> 
> Example of male speech pattern: tone, inflection and frequency tend to remain the same, while the man changes the _volume_ of his voice to make a point.


Fairly certain according to who? Some people on the internet?

I've notice a correlation between homosexuality nd speech impediments. The tone and pitch is irrelevant. You can have a gay voice while still having a deep and low voice. It's not an accent as more as patturn of speech problems which can be genetically correlated. Think of the stereotypical gay lisp. Lisp are a speech flaw strongly tied to homosexuality from a cultural prospective. Being gay does not make your voice inherently higher or more female like" i'm correlating speech problems and homosexuality. Cultural ideas of femininity and masculinity are irrelevant.

There is literally no information on this. Your overconfidence is astounding.


----------



## AmandaLee

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I've notice a correlation between homosexuality nd speech impediments.
> 
> There is literally no information on this. Your overconfidence is astounding.


LOL "You have noticed"? Wow, that really does equate to a scientifically conducted peer reviewed study... not. 

Remember, if you make a statement, the burden of proof is on you. If you believe there is a genetic connection between speech impediments and homosexuality (something I and Swordsman of Mana have called bollocks on) it's up to you to prove that it exists. Not the other way around. You can't prove a negative, do until I see trustworthy evidence that this so-called "gay voice" has a biological cause rather than a way for certain gay men to express their identity, I'm going to call bollocks on your hypothesis.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

LondonBaker said:


> May peace be had on this thread


I'm actually a bit amused. :happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kazoo The Kid said:


> It is not that difficult to read? It is a very basic skill in the western world? Read these two post in which I explained my point. If you do not get what I'm saying. Please read it again.


I did read it, and your case was insufficient. I'm not going to repeat myself


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

AmandaLee said:


> LOL "You have noticed"? Wow, that really does equate to a scientifically conducted peer reviewed study... not.
> 
> Remember, if you make a statement, the burden of proof is on you. If you believe there is a genetic connection between speech impediments and homosexuality (something I and Swordsman of Mana have called bollocks on) it's up to you to prove that it exists. Not the other way around. You can't prove a negative, do until I see trustworthy evidence that this so-called "gay voice" has a biological cause rather than a way for certain gay men to express their identity, I'm going to call bollocks on your hypothesis.





Kazoo The Kid said:


> You can't know it's "not genetic". No information or studies is available on it? Your anecdotal idea that is cultural is just as valid as my idea it is biological. It is really bizarre you say with such confidence when there is literally nothing to back that up.
> 
> As a counter anecdote. I've known many men who were in the closet very late in life and had all male friends and grew up as an average "bro" and still had the voice and everyone just kinda ignored it.


Let me quote myself again. There no evidence to support either of our ideas.

The difference between me and you is I'm simply proposing an idea. You are acting if you are correct when there is nothing to back up what you say either. I never claimed to be right. You claimed to be objectively correct when you have nothing back up what you say.

And you aren't proposing a negative. You are also proposing an idea that the gay voice is cultural. That is not a negative, that is its own idea. You are trying to disprove my idea with an equally baseless idea that also has nothing to back it up. Do you not see the flaw with that?

"Your idea has nothing to back it up, my idea which also has nothing to back it up, must be correct."


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I did read it, and your case was insufficient. I'm not going to repeat myself


You are misunderstanding. Not everything is a "case". I simply said that my idea is as valid as your idea because there is no scientific information available. Not everything is some person "me vs you, someone has to be right." vendetta type thing.

I proposed an idea. I said there is no evidence to back what I say or what anyone says and make that a very clear disclaimer. Then You say "no you are wrong" very matter of fact with no evidence to support your claim.

Both ideas are equally baseless, so stop acting as if you are right.


----------



## AmandaLee

Kazoo The Kid said:


> Let me quote myself again. There no evidence to support either of our ideas.
> 
> The difference between me and you is I'm simply proposing an idea. You are acting if you are correct when there is nothing to back up what you say either. I never claimed to be right. You claimed to be objectively correct when you have nothing back up what you say.
> 
> And you aren't proposing a negative. You are also proposing an idea that the gay voice is cultural. That is not a negative, that is its own idea. You are trying to disprove my idea with an equally baseless idea that also has nothing to back it up.


I realize I'm probably wasting my time, but let's try anyway.

A vast majority of gay men do not speak with a lisp _or_ a "gay voice" (this actually _is_ what is commonly referred to as a female speech pattern, whether you choose to recognize it or not) and your idea that homosexuality and speech impediments are somehow linked is about as valid is the suggestion that girls' fondness of the color pink is also genetic rather than something that is culturally imprinted into girls at a young age. Your hypothesis is deterministic, mine is not, and therein lies the difference which I (and Swordsman of Mana) has been attempting to illustrate. You can stand corrected, or you can continue to misunderstand what we're saying. Up to you, really. 

I'm not personally invested in this topic, so I don't care which you do, but you might want to look into the definitions of correlation and causation. Even if you would somehow be able to pinpoint a correlation between homosexuality and speech impediments (doubtful), it would not be conclusive as to whether homosexuality in itself is the cause of the speech impediment, ergo causation. I could claim the speech impediment was caused by being born under a certain horoscope, and you would not be able to prove me wrong, as it is impossible to prove a negative. 

See what I did there? :tongue:


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

AmandaLee said:


> I realize I'm probably wasting my time, but let's try anyway.
> 
> A vast majority of gay men do not speak with a lisp _or_ a "gay voice" (this actually _is_ what is commonly referred to as a female speech pattern, whether you choose to recognize it or not) and your idea that homosexuality and speech impediments are somehow linked is about as valid is the suggestion that girls' fondness of the color pink is also genetic rather than something that is culturally imprinted into girls at a young age. Your hypothesis is deterministic, mine is not, and therein lies the difference which I (and Swordsman of Mana) has been attempting to illustrate. You can stand corrected, or you can continue to misunderstand what we're saying. Up to you, really.
> 
> I'm not personally invested in this topic, so I don't care which you do, but you might want to look into the definitions of correlation and causation. Even if you would somehow be able to pinpoint a correlation between homosexuality and speech impediments (doubtful), it would not be conclusive as to whether homosexuality in itself is the cause of the speech impediment, ergo causation. I could claim the speech impediment was caused by being born under a certain horoscope, and you would not be able to prove me wrong, as it is impossible to prove a negative.
> 
> See what I did there? :tongue:


I know what correlation and causation is, lmao. No need to be so condescending. You must be invested or else you wouldn't be so passive aggressive.

And the comparison you are making does make any sense at all. Girls are conditioned since birth. Gay people 99% are conditioned to be _straight_ and expected to be _straight _and yet still can have the marker. 

I think your wrong. I understand exactly what you are saying. I'm not dumb despite how much you would like to imply it with your obviously emotional bitterness. And you can try to make it sound ridiculous if you want? Here I'l make a non-nonsensical comparison about what your point. You think gay voices are cultural? You think someones voice-boxes are cultural? You know they done study on birds that voices are actually determined on genetics. What your saying makes no biological sense. You must be an idiot. (see how easy it is to make nonsensical comparisons)

I think the problem here is your ego. Someone can understand what you mean completely and still think your wrong. Everyone who disagrees with you is not an idiot by default. Try working on that issue. 

What your saying has no evidence to back it up. Just like what I'm saying. And you can't just apply completely different situations and ideas and use it as a defense, like color preference. I'm sure a smartypants like you who knows big words like correlation and causation understand why that is unscientific.

Just admit what your saying is just as baseless as what I'm saying and get over yourself.


(See I can also be needlessly condescending and passive aggressive.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

AmandaLee said:


> I realize I'm probably wasting my time, but let's try anyway.
> 
> A vast majority of gay men do not speak with a lisp _or_ a "gay voice" (this actually _is_ what is commonly referred to as a female speech pattern, whether you choose to recognize it or not) and your idea that homosexuality and speech impediments are somehow linked is about as valid is the suggestion that girls' fondness of the color pink is also genetic rather than something that is culturally imprinted into girls at a young age. Your hypothesis is deterministic, mine is not, and therein lies the difference which I (and Swordsman of Mana) has been attempting to illustrate. You can stand corrected, or you can continue to misunderstand what we're saying. Up to you, really.
> 
> I'm not personally invested in this topic, so I don't care which you do, but you might want to look into the definitions of correlation and causation. Even if you would somehow be able to pinpoint a correlation between homosexuality and speech impediments (doubtful), it would not be conclusive as to whether homosexuality in itself is the cause of the speech impediment, ergo causation. I could claim the speech impediment was caused by being born under a certain horoscope, and you would not be able to prove me wrong, as it is impossible to prove a negative.
> 
> See what I did there? :tongue:


to be fair, I didn't make much effort to illustrate my point. that would undermine my dismissiveness of what is obviously a combination of defensiveness, personal vendetta and trying to paint me as the bad guy. I have no more time to waste on people like him.


----------



## Kito

Met a dude at a gig on Monday, and holy fuck, there's chemistry. Explosive chemistry. We only kissed while we were there, but added each other afterwards and talked a lot since then, and we have so much in common it's ridiculous. It's like we have all the same thoughts, feelings and views, but drastically different personalities. 

He's coming over to mine on Thursday (he's in the next city over). We're gonna get wasted and have fun, whatever we decide's fun that night. I'm excited. He's pretty as fuck. Sorry not sorry, just being gay as fuck over here.


----------



## Ace Face

Kito said:


> Met a dude at a gig on Monday, and holy fuck, there's chemistry. Explosive chemistry. We only kissed while we were there, but added each other afterwards and talked a lot since then, and we have so much in common it's ridiculous. It's like we have all the same thoughts, feelings and views, but drastically different personalities.
> 
> He's coming over to mine on Thursday (he's in the next city over). We're gonna get wasted and have fun, whatever we decide's fun that night. I'm excited. He's pretty as fuck. Sorry not sorry, just being gay as fuck over here.


Is he a twink?


----------



## Kito

Ace Face said:


> Is he a twink?


No... he's my age but no.


----------



## SilverFlames

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Charlie McDonnell is still the best...but he might be a little old for you lol


Oh my god this guy's adorable how did I not know about him!? Now I have yet another youtuber to stalk.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

SilverFlames said:


> Oh my god this guy's adorable how did I not know about him!? Now I have yet another youtuber to stalk.


happy creepin' :tongue:


----------



## Hei

SilverFlames said:


> Oh my god this guy's adorable how did I not know about him!? Now I have yet another youtuber to stalk.


Well he is an early youtube creator... started 8 or so years ago when youtube was starting to gain an audience to become a large content machine, and you are only 16 now?

There is also the matter his demographic has always been female American teenagers, of which most of the original viewers are no longer teens. He lost a chunk of subscribers back in the day for sharing he is an atheist. He has gone on multiple hiatuses through out the years. There is the more recent matter he is tied down with a job outside of youtube and a girlfriend. And the largest issue is he generally could not upload content frequently which caused him to all but fade into oblivion. Only a tiny portion of his subscribers actively watch him today so his videos do not circulate much, and other pretty boy youtubers rose to the occasion in his place over the years such as Finn and Jack Harries.


----------



## leftover crack

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INXJ



*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Just felt like it.
*How old are you? *17
*What's your gender? *Male
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay as ****
*How long have you known your orientation? *Long enough
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Unfortunately probably. I suppose I'm quite effeminate for a male but certainly not over-the-top obnoxious. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *I never came out, I expect my peers to know, really. And if they don't they will find out when I get a boyfriend in the next never. So no.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *See #7.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Not that I'm aware of. LGBT isn't really accepted in my background so I probably wouldn't know. I might meet some when I get friends though. 
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No and no.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Never and no.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Probably. Hopefully not for much longer as LGBT is largely accepted in the west now. 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I'm holding out for a hero and he's gotta be strong and he's gotta be fast and he's gotta be fresh from the fight.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Madonna. <3 u bb
*Show us your picture? *Maybe when hell freezes over and Satan wears a crucifix necklace.


----------



## leftover crack

such a crappy font ive used. perfect.


----------



## leftover crack

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your personality type (MBTI)? ISTJ
> 
> Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? To meet others.
> 
> How old are you? 20
> 
> What's your gender? M
> 
> What's your sexual orientation? Leaning towards Gay/Bisexual
> 
> How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 14.
> 
> Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really, I act like a general guy when around others and I avoid public displays of emotion.
> 
> Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? To close friends I've known for the past two-three years but no one else really. I'm fairly scared of telling my direct family because of how conservative we as a group are but I'm sure they wouldn't hate me for coming out. It'd just be a bumpy road of emotional drama for all of us.
> 
> Do you know many LGBT people? I have round 20 or so that I talk to regularly.
> 
> Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No, I never plan to. I think they only worsen society's view of the LGBT community while parading around like they talk for all LGBT members.
> 
> Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? I've only been to two and I'd say they're rather.. strange. I noticed alot of people were only sexually driven to be there, not mentally. I left soon after realizing this at both events.
> 
> Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Not really. I usually side with what's best for the majority of society regardless.
> 
> Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Recently broken up with an INFP that I was with for what was nearing a year. Trying to not think about it.
> 
> What do you look for in a partner? A friend above all. Usually someone stalwart in their opinions but loving in every other regard.
> 
> Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, and "good" to say the least. :ghost2: It was easily the most intimate sexual experience I've had.
> 
> Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yess. Kinda regret it.
> 
> Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? I go drinking with friends on occasion but I rarely go to bar's to be social so I can't say I have any recommendations.
> 
> Name some famous people you have a crush on. I can't say I've ever had a crush on someone famous! Usually the idea that they're un-achievable is enough to turn me off.
> 
> Show us your picture? Someday.


and the award for worst formatting on perc 2k15 goes to: @ItsSunnyOutHere

Thereby I present to you this phallic trophy. Enjoy.


----------



## leftover crack




----------



## leftover crack

Not really an LGBT song but I just like it so whatever.
edit the album version is so much better this is such a fraud


----------



## Sunn

If your goal for Halloween is to be a prat you sure have me convinced.


----------



## leftover crack

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> If your goal for Halloween is to be a prat you sure have me convinced.


I'm such a good actor, I know.


----------



## leftover crack

I thought this was supposed to be a chat! I've spent my precious time answering a questionnaire to the very best of my abilities, setting the mood with some music and even giving out trophies! And all that to just be called a "prat"?! Thanks guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## leftover crack

i JUST WANTED TO SAY I STILL APPRECIATE YOUR GUYS' EXTENSIVE SUPPORT THROUGH THESE DIFFICULT TIMES


----------



## Riven

SilverFlames said:


> Oh my god this guy's adorable how did I not know about him!? Now I have yet another youtuber to stalk.


You just reminded me of the old days of YT, e.g. Ray William Johnson. Charlie came out as a robot once.


----------



## leftover crack

I used to like all the youtube celebrities thing and I'd watch their channels but now I think their boring.


----------



## SilverFlames

Tea Pot said:


> I used to like all the youtube celebrities thing and I'd watch their channels but now I think their boring.


I'm always going through phases in which I obsess over 1 or 2 youtubers then eventually move on when I find another one. Of course, Troye will _always_ be my youtube boyfriend, but I'm a big player when it comes to other internet celebrities :laughing:


----------



## leftover crack

SilverFlames said:


> I'm always going through phases in which I obsess over 1 or 2 youtubers then eventually move on when I find another one. Of course, Troye will _always_ be my youtube boyfriend, but I'm a big player when it comes to other internet celebrities :laughing:


Other than jenna marbles I don't really care about internet celebrities. I just watch gaming and technology channels for interesting material.


----------



## leftover crack

hi hello anyone?


----------



## leftover crack

Leave a thank if you looked at the above long enough to see a glimpse of the very same text highlighted in constraining black borders

pro tip: scrolling up and down furiously may help


----------



## Fredward

Tea Pot said:


> hi hello anyone?


This isn't a very 'chatty' thread, despite the name. 



Can anyone else recall the first time they saw a same sex couple kissing? I was just thinking 'bout this today. I think I was 8 or 9 or something and it was this short, chubby Indian guy with really big hair and this hugely muscular bald white guy. They were really going at it too, like face-eating make out session. Definitely the most passionate kiss I think I had seen up to that point. At least IRL. I don't remember how I reacted or what I thought about it at the time but yeah.

Dudes kissing dudes in public is still super rare here, I think I've seen only one other couple do it and that was at a club. And another couple that held hands at McDonalds.


----------



## leftover crack

no


----------



## raphrodo

Are people still doing the actual questionnaire thing? Whatever, I'll do it anyway.

What's your personality type (MBTI)?
INFP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
I just figured.... why not? I guess

How old are you?
21

What's your gender?
It's complicated, but I'm basically A Boy

What's your sexual orientation?
I consider myself gay but I'm also on the asexual spectrum

How long have you known your orientation?
It's been a long process. I've known I wasn't straight since I was about 12 but didn't really settle on anything until earlier this year.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
Uhh ..... ??? Not really that I can think of tbh? Which is weird because I do consider myself Very Gay

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
Yeah, of course. My parents are pretty intolerant when it comes to that stuff, and I was raised in an LDS (Mormon) culture/community so.... yeah. Plus I live in New England, and they're all a bunch of traditionalists.

Do you know many LGBT people?
Most of my friends are trans and/or not straight

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
Nah, and honestly I'm not interested in them at all.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
No.... don't really want to.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
Yeah, definitely

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
I'm in an open queerplatonic relationship. Basically we're dating but we're not Romantically Involved, and he's also (romantically) dating another person, so I'd say I'm not single but not really "taken" either.

What do you look for in a partner?
To be honest, I need someone who can relate to my experiences with mental illness, which might sound weird but it's important. Also they have to be funny. Shared interests is another important thing. As for looks.... I'm not especially picky, or at least not in a way I can describe well. Just.... good looking. I really have a thing for nice arms though.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?
No. I'm not really interested in having sex if I'm being honest

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
No

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
God no....

Name some famous people you have a crush on.
Sameer Gadhia (from Young the Giant), Richard Ayoade, Chris O'Dowd, Noel Fielding, and I think Donald Glover is pretty attractive but he's also a shitty person so...

Show us your picture?
I don't have enough posts yet......


----------



## timeless

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I've notice a correlation between homosexuality nd speech impediments. The tone and pitch is irrelevant. You can have a gay voice while still having a deep and low voice. It's not an accent as more as patturn of speech problems which can be genetically correlated. Think of the stereotypical gay lisp. Lisp are a speech flaw strongly tied to homosexuality from a cultural prospective. Being gay does not make your voice inherently higher or more female like" i'm correlating speech problems and homosexuality. Cultural ideas of femininity and masculinity are irrelevant.


I'm not gay, but I have dated a lot of gay guys and none of them sounded like that. I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I got a question for the LGBT boys. Bisexual women often get turned down lesbians because of prominent biphobia within the community. I don't know much about the male side of this. How much shit do bisexual men get? I don't hear much about their experiences.


----------



## Ermenegildo

Bisexuality demonstrates that all concepts of the mutual exclusivity of homosexuality and heterosexuality are just wishful thinking, which was the foundation for the gay and lesbian identity constructs of the last decades. Today they are loosened by the concession of 'fluidity' which helps to avoid the B-word. Men are mostly interested in sex and nobody cares about identity questions if a mouthwatering sexual object is within reach. For all other occasions the alternative use of a gay and a straight identity is the most successful strategy. Birds of a feather flock together.

*Gay liberation and bisexual erasure:* http://personalitycafe.com/critical...exual-erasure-so-prevalent-5.html#post4791794


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AddictiveMuse said:


> I got a question for the LGBT boys. Bisexual women often get turned down lesbians because of prominent biphobia within the community. I don't know much about the male side of this. How much shit do bisexual men get? I don't hear much about their experiences.


I think bisexual men get it rough from both sides (most straight women either are turned off by the idea, have trust issues, or, at best, are neutral towards male bisexuality), but at least they're taken more seriously than bisexual women. Whereas it seems many bisexual and lesbian women have to continually "prove" their same-sex attractions are genuine, most men who openly admit to experimentation, curiosity, or being anywhere on the bi continuum are automatically tarnished in the eyes of society: they're gay.

So while some gay men might turn a bisexual man down, a lot more are okay with sleeping around with one or being friends. They might joke he's in-denial, closeted, or whatever, but many won't reject someone on that alone. Again, the assumption is that all (or most) bisexual men are "really" gay, and it's re-enforced by gay men projecting their own experiences onto others. This might be one reason there are less openly bisexual men out there.

Threesome offers? Not so much. Stereotypes involving STD, promiscuity, and homophobia? Definitely.


----------



## Ermenegildo

Some exclusively homosexual men speak from experience when they express reservations about bisexual men. When I entered the gay subculture I told everyone without being asked that I am bisexual, a really bad idea, of course. When I informed my chief crush he told me that his last boyfriend is now the boyfriend of his sister, and that I have to make my choice. I took it as an indirect rejection, but today I think it was more of a demonstration of trust and an invitation that he told me about his defeat, because we had only discussed abstract topics before. By the way, nobody straight ever told me that I have to make my choice. 

My first boyfriend told me that he is bisexual, and so did I, but I never asked him about his specific kind of bisexuality, because it was obvious that he was not interested in women. When I got the first coming out book which talked all the time about gays and lesbians I read between the lines that the author had a bisexual point of view, and today I am only bored when people are thrilled by the management of their sexual identity. What people actually do matters, and their unfulfilled dreams are even more important, but the three words 'straight, gay, bi' don't tell me much about these dreams. 

'Gay' wasn't always used in an exclusive way, so even this word is colourful. There are snobbish bisexuals with a superiority complex, and I have never liked bisexual groups or events. Usually I don't have any problems with gays, except when they admire kitsch, imitate a heterosexual lifestyle or women. I always support a gay centre and local libraries with media about homosexuality. Finally I would like to add that it is often the fascination with the own sex that is at the beginning of an exclusively gay career and not the rejection of the other sex. While most people try to keep things simple some prefer the opposite.



> Forms of exclusive and essentializing identity were paradoxically unhelpful and unfruitful precisely because they led you away from the straight men that were the reason you were declaring yourself queer in the first place.


----------



## SuedeSwede

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Because I belong here
*How old are you?* 17
*What's your gender?* Mind your own business 
*What's your sexual orientation?* Pansexual/graysexual
*How long have you known your orientation?* I've pretty much known for 7 or 8 years but only started accepting it like 6 months ago xD
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I don't know what pansexual/graysexual stereotypes would be... other than "surely you're not dedicated in a relationship because you like everyone" which is not true
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* No because I don't tell people these things
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* My parents know about my sexuality, a few friends know about my sexuality but only one special friend knows about my gender.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* I know a few irl/online
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No thanks
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Kinda sorta
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I'm not too picky. just anyone who makes me feel special. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Well, no, but I have with same-sex, yes.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yep, cis female.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* lots and lots of cute musicians and whatnot because i like their voices and they're pretty cute too. Zac Pennington, Francoise Hardy, Grimes, A. G. Cook, Hannah Diamond
*Show us your picture? * 










i look really dorky and really young but it's probably my best selfie !!!


----------



## carboyq

What's your personality type (MBTI)? ISFP
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Cuz I'm gay ? 
How old are you? 22
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? Gay
How long have you known your orientation? Felt it around 11. 
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I don't feel like I fit in that well. Its all just a llittle push from me. I haven't found too many guys like myself.
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Not from anyone that isn't gay.:shocked: 
Are you out? I haven't told my father but he knows ? I kind of just wear my rainbow bracelet so people with a brain can figure it out on there own.
Do you know many LGBT people? UMMMMm sure ?
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? I volunteered this past year for one. It was the D.C pride festival. It was a really eye opening experience to see so many people with the same orientation. 
Have you been to any LGBT events? Very few. One word to explain the experiences relaxing.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat. no 
Are you in a relationship? Nope but I am in love :sad:
What do you look for in a partner? Someone irreplaceable. I am kind of picky. I would hate to break a heart for no reason or vise. 
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Yes but so far no good has come from it. 
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? A kiss ? Nothing more. It was okay not as awkward as I thought it would be. 
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) My favorite club/bar is Cobalt in Washington D.C (the music). I also like Freddie's beach bar in Arlington. 
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Lewis Hamilton is bae for life. 
Show us your picture? Effort ?


----------



## Choice

This homophobic Tumblr post transformed into a dystopian LGBTI adventure novel and it is amazing - Gay Star News


----------



## SilverFlames

Choice said:


> This homophobic Tumblr post transformed into a dystopian LGBTI adventure novel and it is amazing - Gay Star News


This sounds amazing! Screenshots?


----------



## gencyan

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To meet people in here who are a part of the LGBT community
*How old are you?* Just turned 22
*What's your gender?* F
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual, more towards girls though
*How long have you known your orientation?* Wasn't fully aware of it till 2nd grade.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Fashion sense... I like to dress in boyish clothing and plaid...
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Since I live in Japan, I was going to an amusement park with my girlfriend while taking the train. This old guy just gave us disapproving looks but not really speaking against it. Just looking at us disapprovingly.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* If you really know me, you know I'm gay af. But some people who I barely talk to get surprised when they learn that I like girls. I'm pretty open and am not afraid of what I really am and how I feel about it.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* In the field that I work in? Yes
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I never really involved myself in such organizations...
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Not at all but I wish to go to a LGBT pride parade in my lifetime
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Of course, I want someone who will accept that love is love
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Yes, established officially more than a month ago but we've been pretty exclusive before that lol.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Good communication skills is what it boils down to really
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes, really good experience
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yes, some good, mostly bad
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* I've been to some back in Virginia, USA... didn't really enjoy it much.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Scarlett Johansson, Kim Tae Yeon (only people I could think of for now lol)
*Show us your picture?* One of the most recents


----------



## leftover crack

omg bae alert ^


----------



## leftover crack

I kind of wonder a bit but like only a little tiny bit like just a bit what going to an LGBTQ pride parade would be like. It would probably just be a bunch of sweaty and horny people in their underwear and a giant rainbow-coloured steam roller running over everyone. that last part is a bad joke.


----------



## randomshoes

Typeless said:


> I kind of wonder a bit but like only a little tiny bit like just a bit what going to an LGBTQ pride parade would be like. It would probably just be a bunch of sweaty and horny people in their underwear and a giant rainbow-coloured steam roller running over everyone. that last part is a bad joke.




.......


----------



## Super Luigi

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* IxFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To make sense of and understand some crazy/weird desires and thoughts I have in my mind and body.
*How old are you?* 20, almost 21
*What's your gender?* Male (obviously, check out my avatar)
*What's your sexual orientation?* I've been going with heterosexual all my life, but now I'm unsure.
*How long have you known your orientation?* All my life I guess.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I didn't know there were any stereotypes either way, but I guess not.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* No, never phobia, just a general disappointment or disapproval, but I'm not afraid.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* I'm not out because if I am gay, I'm not even aware of it. Never, at least so far.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Nope.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Nope, I'm not open for discussing it because I'm extremely shy and uncomfortable talking about it with anybody. I'm slightly afraid that somebody might want to take advantage of my good-looking and attractive body. That's the truth, don't judge me for being honest.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Nope, never have been.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* As far as politics go, my theory is "ignorance is bliss".
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Never been in any relationship.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Somebody who loves me and accepts me as I am. Somebody who doesn't talk too much. Somebody who appreciates how complex, shy, awkward, and silly I am. Somebody who cares about their own physical health, somebody who is Caucasian (just a preference because if I marry a woman, I want Caucasian kids). I'm not racist because almost all of my friends are African American or Latin.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* I already said I'm a virgin.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* I already said I'm a virgin.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* I have no experience with that stuff.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Pornstars: male, female, and transsexual. There aren't any actors or actresses I want to sleep with so no thanks to that.
*Show us your picture?* Nothing personal, but hell no. That's not something I'm up to reveal. That's why I'm on this site to discuss this stuff: anonymity is cool.


----------



## KingShadow

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
ESFJ

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
To chat with like-minded people!

*How old are you?*
29

*What's your gender?*
Genderfluid

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Pansexual

*How long have you known your orientation?*
Five years or so!

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
That's a really tough question to answer. I haven't come face-to-face with any stereotypes about LGBTQ+ orientations in a while, honestly. 

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
Excessive homophobia and transphobia from my parents. A lot of transphobia from cis people in general, usually not out of malice so much as ignorance. I haven't experienced much homophobia from the world in general, though!

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
My sexual orientation is in no way a secret; however, my gender identity is something I don't care to reveal to my family or pre-college friends because they're the people from whom I see the most transphobia.

*Do you know many LGBT people? I know a few in real life.*
95% of the people with whom I socialize are LGBTQ+!

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
I used to participate in my college's LGBTQ+ clubs, one whose membership included supporters and one whose membership was exclusively LGBTQ+. However, due to time constraints mostly, I haven't been for a while. They're really important clubs to me, though, because I have no doubts in those settings that I'll experience any lack of safety due to my sexual orientation or gender identity!

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
I participated in my city's pride festival just last summer! I enjoyed it but was a little unnerved at the same time; while I love socializing, the atmosphere depended a lot of dancing and drinking, so it was a little... hard for me to approach the other people there!

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Absolutely.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
I've been dating a grey-asexual panromantic man for the last month!

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Companionship, emotional support, in-depth conversations, good humor, and similar worldviews.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
I've had sex with one other genderfluid person; she was ... not very patient, though--rushing into the sexual component of our relationship and not taking enough time to figure out my preferences in bed whenever we did get down and dirty (nor allowing me much room to take time to do the same with her), so it wasn't a very satisfying relationship for me in that aspect.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Mmhm! I've had sex with three cisgender men and (sort of) with a cisgender woman, which were all right, but I found them more fun than actually satisfying.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
Wish I could say yes! 

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Honestly, I have a hard time forming a crush on someone I haven't spoken to myself.

*Show us your picture?*
Nah.


----------



## behoopd

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
INFP
*
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
To chat! Be with my people! And feel a sense of community that I've really been lacking.
*
How old are you?*
25
*
What's your gender?*
Girl/woman
*
What's your sexual orientation?*
Bisexual

*How long have you known your orientation?*
Less than a year of acceptance under my belt. It's still new to me, and I'm still unpacking a bunch.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
Uhh. I don't exist?

*
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
I'd say a milder form of it. Nothing super negative or explictly hurtful.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
I've been coming out slowly, to myself, then my partners and friends, my dad, and people at work. The coming out has come hand in hand with coming out as poly, when people learn I'm dating a girl as well as being in a relationship with my partner. My dad had a sort of "I figured, with the poly thing" sort of reaction. Coworkers are surprised, and ask a lot of questions, but are generally positive. They often say, "No judgement!" I find people's need to assure me that they are non-judgemental people sort of amusing.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *
Many of my friends are queer! So I'm among family.
*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
In my college's GSA-type group as an ally, but I haven't really been involved in anything since. I like the idea of one day becoming more involved. I don't feel like I've quite got a handle on things yet.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
A couple of Pride parades, but again, as an ally.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Absolutely.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
I've been in a relationship with my anchor partner for two years now, and with my... girlfriend? (We haven't really had a terms discussion outside of 'partner' and 'dating') for about a month, give or take.

What do you look for in a partner?
A feminist, a friend, someone whom I can show my whole emotional spectrum to and feel safe with. Someone silly, kink-friendly, and poly-minded.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
They've all been largely pretty great! I'm slowly gaining confidence in bed ;p

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
I've not had any sexual experiences with anyone who identifies outside of the binary, no.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
Nope! Clubs and dancing and loud music really bring out my anxiety, so I don't go to them, LGBT or otherwise.
*
Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
I suppose Ellen Page, Anne Hathaway, and Kristen Stewart, largely based on appearance.
*
Show us your picture?*
Look in my profile! That's good enough for now.


----------



## Choice




----------



## lolthevoidlol

Choice said:


>


good lord don't read the comments. 

also, that title is bizarre. the preview promises serious content about LGBT issues, while the term gaycation sounds like it's all fun and games and, well, gay. as in not super inclusive of the rest of the letters. unless they're going to make a point about how even gays on vacation have serious issues to worry about I don't really get it. also kinda sad that it's airing on a network called viceland, like LGBT isn't already associated with sin enough.

but besides that it looks like it could be a good series.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I've got to say, after reading many online articles on bisexuality, I'm a little more than disappointed. When a woman is in a relationship with a man and comes out as bisexual, it's seen as revolutionary (see the many married actresses coming out), yet hardly any man does the same, because they'd get "you're in-denial" and more than likely, a less-than-thrilled straight wife/girlfriend/partner. It's not that bisexuals *should* have to prove themselves "queer enough" by being in a non-straight relationship, but it seems like this narrative gets way more exposure and support than the other way around (women coming to realize they're lesbian or bisexual, later in life). The only comparable example I can think of is when a man comes out as gay, gets married with his long-time lover, etc. It plays into the idea that bisexuals end up with men/the dick, which seems to be more palatable to society as a whole... in the end nobody really wins, stereotypes are kept alive, and the status quo is maintained.


----------



## randomshoes

WamphyriThrall said:


> It plays into the idea that bisexuals end up with men/the dick, which seems to be more palatable to society as a whole... in the end nobody really wins, stereotypes are kept alive, and the status quo is maintained.


Agreed. And if you are a woman with a history of being interested in or in relationships with men and end up with a women, you were secretly a lesbian the whole time. There's no winning.


----------



## Mange

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFx
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Curiosity. I think I've done this previously.
How old are you? 23
What's your gender? Female
What's your sexual orientation? Gay
How long have you known your orientation? I knew I liked girls when I was around 11
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Short hair, kind of masculine, artsy
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Sure, most of my family was homophobic growing up. They're ok with my being gay now but I know my step mother and mother thought "*****" were gross.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to the world, man. My mom was supportive, dad was convinced I'd meet a nice boy some day. My siblings were not surprised. Typical small minded small town bs.
Do you know many LGBT people? I know a few. A lot of the kids I was friends with in elementary school turned out to be gay, actually.. In our weird little group. I wish I had known that then, probably would have been less hellacious. I don't make an effort to meet other gay people now or any people in general, I did meet some in jail, though...
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? I've been to pride a few times. Its OK.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I dislike politics
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.
What do you look for in a partner? I don't look for a partner
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. Meh. Not good.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No. I don't like clubs or bars... 
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Megan fox, Scarlett Johansson, taissa farmiga, lady gaga, kat von d, Ronda rousey, Amy winehouse, Emma Watson, Kristen Stewart, ummmm....
Show us your picture? Its in other threads


----------



## Mange

Typeless said:


> I kind of wonder a bit but like only a little tiny bit like just a bit what going to an LGBTQ pride parade would be like. It would probably just be a bunch of sweaty and horny people in their underwear and a giant rainbow-coloured steam roller running over everyone. that last part is a bad joke.


Yeah, gross. Shit joke.


----------



## leftover crack

xrx said:


> Yeah, gross. Shit joke.


I liked it.


----------



## Kerik_S

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
_INFJ_

* Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
_Wanted to see what kinds of things people would consider as a good use of an LGBT thread_

*How old are you?*
_24_

*What's your gender?*
_Dudeguy, male_

*What's your sexual orientation?*
_Demiromantic, Demisexual, Androphilic (Gay)_

*How long have you known your orientation?*
_Wanted to show other boys affection in a way that went beyond friendship by age 7
Allowed things to get into touching other dudes by age 8
Started watching gay porn by age 10
Had my first all around significant feelings (romantic, sexual) by age 12_

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
_Not really. I like bubblegum pop music, and Whitney Houston..?_

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
_I was gay-bashed in 2006: Two guys shouted "******" out their car window, got out of the car, and they punched me on each side of my face at the same time;
People in high school yelled "******" out their car windows as I walked home from school probably 3 times a week;
Occasionally in the hallway;
Someone wrote "***" on my locker in 9th grade._

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
_Came out of the closet officially to everyone at age 13_

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
_Throughout my life, most of my friends have fallen under that umbrella or were cool with it_

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
_I founded two Gay-Straight Alliance chapters in my town, and was the president of one of them. I liked it. It was a safe place with open-minded people_

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
_I promoted the first Pride Week in my town, and ran the box-office for the final event. I've also been to a few pride parades. Lots of fun, happy people just looking for a reason to have some fun without shame. Some of my favorite memories were some nice days with some of my closest friends meeting some cool people and going out for Japanese cuisine afterward!_

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
_I'm more focused on economic policy, honestly. Rights mean nothing if we're slaves to a dysfunctional economy_

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
_Nope._

*What do you look for in a partner?*
_Hmm.... Affection, sensuality, kindness, a strong sense of self, an ability to embrace all emotions without shunning "bad feelings" or indulging in any of them either; vulnerability, a bit of a hyperactive edge, or at least upbeatness, with an ability to seriously chill out_

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
_Yeah. Some good, some bad. It's meh._

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
_Nope_

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
_Ick, no. They think just because you're gay that you automatically consent to them copping feels. It's gross_

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
_I don't crush easily. I have had a crush on Fred Savage of The Wonder Years when I was young enough, and Ben Savage when I watched Boy Meets World.... Umm... Jake Gyllenhaal, maybe, at some point because he's the hottest thing to walk the planet_


----------



## leftover crack

So I wanted to google "what is a gay bar" but instead I clicked on the first suggestion "...sauna" and read a reddit page about that. So now I know what it is. Well I've been wondering and considering. I'd want to go to a gay sauna but with a twist. I'd bring a waterproof bluetooth speaker and I'd dance to "like a virgin" in the showers.


----------



## leftover crack

I might actually do that when im legally an adult.

edit
Nope! thats the worst idea I've had today.


----------



## randomshoes

Typeless said:


> I might actually do that when im legally an adult.
> 
> edit
> Nope! thats the worst idea I've had today.





Typeless said:


> So I wanted to google "what is a gay bar" but instead I clicked on the first suggestion "...sauna" and read a reddit page about that. So now I know what it is. Well I've been wondering and considering. I'd want to go to a gay sauna but with a twist. I'd bring a waterproof bluetooth speaker and I'd dance to "like a virgin" in the showers.


Seriously, what is the joke? Why are you here?


----------



## Super Luigi

*


randomshoes said:



Seriously, what is the joke? Why are you here?

Click to expand...

Seriously, cool signature quote.
*


----------



## Kerik_S

Typeless said:


> I might actually do that when im legally an adult.
> 
> edit
> Nope! thats the worst idea I've had today.


If you went into a gay sauna playing a song about virginity as soon as you turn 18, you'd end up getting targeted for sex.


----------



## Super Luigi

*


Kerik_S said:



If you went into a gay sauna playing a song about virginity as soon as you turn 18, you'd end up getting targeted for sex.

Click to expand...

How do you know about that?*


----------



## leftover crack

Kerik_S said:


> If you went into a gay sauna playing a song about virginity as soon as you turn 18, you'd end up getting targeted for sex.


thats for certain.


----------



## Kerik_S

Doctor Doom said:


> *
> 
> How do you know about that?*


Because I'm gay and know how that stuff works. They may as well call it a Hook-Up Sauna.


----------



## leftover crack

Is there anything to really discuss here? This thread looks like a dead end and I'm surprised it's still a sticky.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kerik_S said:


> Because I'm gay and know how that stuff works. They may as well call it a Hook-Up Sauna.


mmhmm, they're friggin disgusting :laughing:


----------



## leftover crack

I've always thought that I'd be attracted more towards guys my age buut recently I've been contemplating the whole 'daddy' deal. 

Having a daddy to come and save me when I get into trouble seems kind of hot.


----------



## Kerik_S

Typeless said:


> Is there anything to really discuss here? This thread looks like a dead end and I'm surprised it's still a sticky.


I think just the gesture of having it as a sticky can make people feel more comfortable.

There's still people in the closet, and this could be very much a good thing for them


----------



## Kerik_S

Online dating has worked just as well as "IRL" dating for me.

Sounds like someone shitting on the medium because it didn't work for them, or buying into fatalistic reasons to not even try


----------



## clichechaos

With that in mind, @Typeless, then I may have to give you another chance soon. I don't feel almost 21, I'm more 12 ~

Can I just have chic-fil-a sauce?


----------



## clichechaos

Kerik_S said:


> Online dating has worked just as well as "IRL" dating for me.
> 
> Sounds like someone shitting on the medium because it didn't work for them, or buying into fatalistic reasons to not even try


I've gotta say I agree. Whether you're communicating face-to-face or through text-based CMC, it all really depends on the intent on both sides. If both parties are caring and devoted then anything can happen


----------



## leftover crack

Kerik_S said:


> Online dating has worked just as well as "IRL" dating for me.
> 
> Sounds like someone shitting on the medium because it didn't work for them, or buying into fatalistic reasons to not even try


yeah but did you meet them?

not right away obviously, but you've eventually met, y/n?


----------



## Graveyard

Kerik_S said:


> Online dating has worked just as well as "IRL" dating for me.
> 
> Sounds like someone shitting on the medium because it didn't work for them, or buying into fatalistic reasons to not even try


Ah, online dating didn't end well for me. And it's been three times, ssssssssssooooooooo.

I wouldn't recommend it, but I won't discourage anyone who wants to.


----------



## Kerik_S

graveyard said:


> ah, online dating didn't end well for me. And it's been three times, ssssssssssooooooooo.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it, but i won't discourage anyone who wants to.


ymmv


----------



## Velcorn

clichechaos said:


> @Velcorn -- meet him! meet him! You'll never know what'll happen until you do. If he's not the one, come back and say hai to me <3


I'm/We're planning on doing that eventually, but we'll both have to get our lives together at the moment and overcome our problems first in order for it to make any sense even trying to make this work out irl.


----------



## clichechaos

^ Well that's good. At least you've thought/introspected it through and know what you're doing. I wish you the best in your endeavors.


----------



## randomshoes

Clueless said:


> They want them young.
> I don't feel 17, I'm more 25.


You sound 17. :exterminate:


----------



## leftover crack

randomshoes said:


> You sound 17. :exterminate:


I believe we haven't spoken yet. 
Yes, my grammar and lexis are seriously lacking. I bought a doctionary a while back and vowed myself that I'd read a page daily but that never happened.


----------



## randomshoes

Clueless said:


> I believe we haven't spoken yet.


Actually, I believe I asked you what the joke was a few pages back. At any rate, hi.



Clueless said:


> Yes, my grammar and lexis are seriously lacking. I bought a doctionary a while back and vowed myself that I'd read a page daily but that never happened.


Wasn't a dig at your grammar. More a dig at your content, in particular you saying "I'm X age but I feel X other, older age" and how only teenagers seem to say this.


----------



## leftover crack

randomshoes said:


> Actually, I believe I asked you what the joke was a few pages back. At any rate, hi.
> 
> Wasn't a dig at your grammar. More a dig at your content, in particular you saying "I'm X age but I feel X other, older age" and how only teenagers seem to say this.


That first one was a dig at 'sounding'. 

Well I am one of many. Seriously, I feel like I've aged more this past year. It was so stressful. I've even noticed wrinkles on my forehead. Not happy about that.


----------



## Kerik_S

Clueless said:


> That first one was a dig at 'sounding'.
> 
> Well I am one of many. Seriously, I feel like I've aged more this past year. It was so stressful. I've even noticed wrinkles on my forehead. Not happy about that.


Significant changes in our brains occur late teens, early twenties.

Every step will feel like a huge step, but it will seem way way WAY huge when you're actually 25. I turned 25 ten days ago


----------



## leftover crack

Kerik_S said:


> Significant changes in our brains occur late teens, early twenties.
> 
> Every step will feel like a huge step, but it will seem way way WAY huge when you're actually 25. I turned 25 ten days ago


Oh. That's knowledge, thanks for that!


----------



## randomshoes

Kerik_S said:


> Significant changes in our brains occur late teens, early twenties.
> 
> Every step will feel like a huge step, but it will seem way way WAY huge when you're actually 25. I turned 25 ten days ago


^^^That. I've been 25 for over two months now, @Clueless, and yeah, people change a lot, cognitively and socially, once they hit the post-high-school post-college world.


----------



## irrelephant

Somehow, I feel like I'm intruding in on the conversation. Nevertheless, here I am. Hello 

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* No, nothing in particular. Yet, the hour is late and I do tend to feel more sociable the later it is. Perhaps, subconsciously, it's my way of hoping to make a friend(s)? Yeah, lets go with that.
*How old are you?* 23.
*What's your gender?* Female.
*What's your sexual orientation?* I like women.
*How long have you known your orientation?* Since about age 15.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I may fit some asexual-spectrum-related stereotypes.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* I have.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* I'm out to friends, whom are supportive. My parents are aware of my lack of sexuality, but less aware of my preference for women. I refrain from mentioning it to anyone else who does not need to know.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* I know only a few aside from those who I have dated.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Only once, by invitation. That was enough for me.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Oh, yes. I try to attend Philly and NYC each year, if able. It's rowdy. The weather is usually quite hot. I'd recommend staying in at the pubs located nearby.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* You may say that.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* I'm involved. A while.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Emotionally stable, mature, healthy, knowledgable... to list a few.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* I have. They were something.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* I have. They were less something.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* I would like to, but I haven't, not once.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* I do not really crush on celebrities, but If I had to say. Patrick Steward. Meryl Streep. Gillian Anderson. Lizzy Caplan.
*Show us your picture?* I haven't been active lately, but if you'd like, go search 'mycupofspice'. On tumblr.


----------



## leftover crack

I'm kind of seeking I guess.
Each time I see some dude with a nice face a beard and lighter shade of hair I wish to have a relationship.

Yeah.


----------



## Endologic

platorepublic said:


> Let's start! In blue, are my own answers to this questionnaire.
> 
> 
> 
> *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet gay people here.
> *How old are you? *23
> *What's your gender? *M
> *What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
> *How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 10 years old.
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense. A bit weak physically. Like to look good. Mostly female friends. Not into soccer/football, basketball, though I am into other sports like tennis.
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No, only because I am careful and am not out to most people I do not know.
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to parents, some close friends, not to people at work.
> *Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few in real life.
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Only once, and never again.
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Only once. It was intimidating and I felt uncomfortable the whole time I was there. Not going again.
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Somewhat.
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
> *What do you look for in a partner? *I am picky. Good education. Comes from a good family. Caring and protective. Dedicated and loyal. Active. Caucasian (shallow and racist, perhaps, but it's what I like and want, and I am not Caucasian myself).
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Usually have crushes on people I know or see in real life. Novak Djokovic, but he has a wife. Kevin Zegers, a Zac Efron look-alike. Zac Efron. Various Canadian male models e.g. Matt Loewen.
> *Show us your picture? *Maybe later.
> 
> Copy and paste this questionnaire and answer below. Do not quote this post. Have fun!


A homosexual INTP? That's pretty damn rare...

(I just read "do not quote"...)
*#anarchy*


----------



## voron

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Out of boredom, I suppose
*How old are you?* 18, soon-ish
*What's your gender?* I don't specifically identify with any gender.
*What's your sexual orientation?* I suppose that the ace spectrum is my place
*How long have you known your orientation?* Since I was 14
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Uh, I'm a bit unfamiliar with the stereotypes.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Personally, no.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* My friends know and my parents actually think I'm gay but...well that's their problem. I don't think that people necessarily have to know but if they find out somehow then that's all cool. Though if they react negatively, then not so cool.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Most of my friends
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* I don't think I have and will either.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Nope
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes and no
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Never been in a relationship, to be honest
*What do you look for in a partner?* Hah, I'm not even sure if I'm even looking for a partner. But people with open-mind and honesty are always nice.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Nope
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Nope
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Maybe I will someday. Though I may need friendly company.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* I don't really crush on anyone. It's a historical event if I do.
*Show us your picture?* Nah, not now.


----------



## MonieJ

So I posted here a long time ago and decided to answer again 

*1) What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ISTJ
*2)Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? * Bored
*3) How old are you?* 26
*4)What's your gender?* Female
*5) What's your sexual orientation?* Bi
*6)How long have you known your orientation? * Honestly since I was like 10 or 12
*7)Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* No
*8) Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* My mom once said if I had those "urges" I should let her know so that I can get treatment. My parents also bring up bisexuals as being the catalyst for all the STDs 
*9) Are you out?* If someone were to ask I would tell them but I'm not out to my family although I think they suspect
*10) Do you know many LGBT people?* I don't know many people period 
*11) a) Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? b)What did you think of them? * I was once it was nice
*12) a) Have you been to any LGBT events? b)How were they?* I attended a party once it was ok 
*13) Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Nope
*14) a) Are you in a relationship? b)If so, for how long?* Single af
*15) What do you look for in a partner?* I want to feel a connection, whatever it entails 
*16) Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* yes, good
*17) Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yes,good
*18) a) Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? b)Can you recommend anywhere? * I do not so I cannot
*19) Name some famous people you have a crush on:* I don't have a crush on any famous people,I need to kinda know the person but some are very attractive 
*20)Show us your picture? * Naw


----------



## Xercis

I wander on this forum ocassionally and posted on this thread like 3 years ago so I might as well do it again.*

1) What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTJ*
2)Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *See if there's anyone interesting.*
3) How old are you? *21, turning 22 in one month.*
4)What's your gender?* Male*
5) What's your sexual orientation? *I like dem cute spicy boys.*
6)How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 12 I think.*
7)Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I'm very dramatic and bitchy.*
8) Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Who hasn't? I'd rather not delve into that though.*
9) Are you out? *It's no secret but I don't announce it to everyone I meet either.*
11) a) Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? *Not at all*
12) a) Have you been to any LGBT events? b)How were they? *nope*
13) Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *I think so...*
14) a) Are you in a relationship? *Been single my whole life.*
15) What do you look for in a partner? *I'm very intense so I'd say I want the same in a guy cause I get bored very easily, oh yes and honesty and loyalty all the way, I may be dramatic but I don't play around if there's no connection.*
16) Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? *noooooo*
17) Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? *noooo lol*
18) a) Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? *lmfaooooo*
19) Name some famous people you have a crush on: *Most are fictional men lmao.*
20)Show us your picture? *Visit my profile.


----------



## AeryonTargaryen

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Not really
How old are you? 15
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? Graysexual but Biromantic
How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 11 years old.
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Like to look good (for myself of course). Mostly female friends. Not I'm into some sports like swimming but just because i have a weird obsession with water.
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes, stupid people...
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Out to some close friends, 
Do you know many LGBT people? A few
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No, and honestly don't really want to, but I appreciate their hard work
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No and I'm not planning
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Kinda does
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? I'm not in the mood for that kinda of thing lately
What do you look for in a partner? I don't know really, as long he isn't a goddamn asshole I'm fine with everything
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. I don't
Show us your picture? No.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ugh....why is everyone here an NT? where ma sexy ISFP boyz at?


----------



## Graveyard

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ugh....why is everyone here an NT? where ma sexy ISFP boyz at?


It's the gay NT epidemy.

Everyone, hide! The next wave contains NFs!


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ugh....why is everyone here an NT? where ma sexy ISFP boyz at?


Prolly too busy with theater, or something...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

WamphyriThrall said:


> Prolly too busy with theater, or something...


theatre is more NFs lol


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm not gay.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I'm not gay.


well, given you neither identify as male or female, it's impossible for you to be straight lol


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm normal!


----------



## camous

What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Because why not and maybe get some advices  *.
How old are you?* 25*
What's your gender? *F*
What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 10 years old.*
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* MMh well I am a feminist and I am vegan, I love cats and apparently that's a cliché but apparently I am "straight" looking. But I really hate such stereotypes regarding sexual orientation so I don't really pay attention.*
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yes, some pretty active like aggression and slurs especially when I was in school around 13-16. Then it was passive so the usual homophobic comments but I would not necessarily call out people, I regret that though!*
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* I am out besides my grandma but I don't think she would care actually. I don't hide but I don't show either, basically this is a non issue to me so i'll politely explain I am gay if a guy is hitting on me. *
Do you know many LGBT people?* I start to know more and more so yes!*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Well, the queer group of my uni is lame, like they are so political but to the point they are aggressive so thanks but no thanks. I have started volunteering for another organisation that is targeting youth, to do their communication so that's cool!*
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Yes some, I liked it and some I didn't. It depends who you go with and the general vibes, i would like to go to more.*
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *I guess it made me reflect and be aware of many things minorities deal with so more conscious about social issues. *
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope*
What do you look for in a partner?* I don't know, someone with a pretty brain that will challenge me but that is interesting! *
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *It's complicated, and the outcome was complicated*
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Yes and it was okay but not exceptionnal and no my thing
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I try to but I was busy recently so...*
Name some famous people you have a crush on. *MMMh MØ a danish singer and I like the actress Mia Kirshner, but out of the blue like this I am not sure...*
Show us your picture? *Ahahhaha no! sorry *


----------



## camous

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I'm normal!


You imply gays or bi are not normal? rude!


----------



## Riven

*My rather cynical entry*

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Probably be less homophobic, transphobic and be less of a green eyed monster or something

How old are you? 18

What's your gender? Currently identifying as male, but questioning this

What's your sexual orientation? Straight, but questioning

How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 11 years old, after getting a bit bored of lesbian porn.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? A mild interest in fashion and a few girls' TV shows, I reckon. I also try to act feminine a few times, but it never really comes out a lot; mostly, I wouldn't even consider myself as feminine at all.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? A bit of homophobia coming from parents and/or relatives; they've mostly been silent about it since 2012 or 2013

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Only coming out when I'm sure of myself, and not to parents.

Do you know many LGBT people? I know a few in real life.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Went a few times to a GSA. I get ignored, as always even outside this group. Dunno why. Still, the people in the GSA were alright, but I reckon they just didn't know me that well.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? A little bit; being LGBT has its implications on self-expression in some respects.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No.

What do you look for in a partner? I'm kind of a clique-y bitch on this. They basically have to be emo and/or non mainstream in terms of their taste, and, well, they just have to be nice and attractive.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No. The "scene" have too mainstream tastes and are too gender conforming in some cases

Name some famous people you have a crush on. Avril Lavigne, Ellen Page, Carly Rae Jepsen, Hayley Williams, Andy Biersack, Johnnie Gilbert, Alex Evans (in his emo days).

Show us your picture?


----------



## LonelySoul

I didn't know where to post first, so it was here. I'm gay. I'm always looking for a comfortable community online. Have never found one where I feel I can really be myself. Never had any gay friends or romantic experiences. P.C. seems like an all-around good place to just talk, even if I have no idea what my XXXX is. 

So, hello.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Hey guys.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm not gay.

I mean, I am a lesbian trapped in a mans body. Seriously though, I really do feel like a transgendered gay woman sometimes. I used to be really confused about myself, but then I realized that's what I am. I am a gay woman.

The only thing I really like is this physical forms sexual power over women. I think woman are superior to men in everyway.


----------



## camous

Hunting Frost said:


> I didn't know where to post first, so it was here. I'm gay. I'm always looking for a comfortable community online. Have never found one where I feel I can really be myself. Never had any gay friends or romantic experiences. P.C. seems like an all-around good place to just talk, even if I have no idea what my XXXX is.
> 
> So, hello.


Hey welcome! I hope you feel good here! 



Meteoric Shadows said:


> I'm not gay.
> 
> I mean, I am a lesbian trapped in a mans body. Seriously though, I really do feel like a transgendered gay woman sometimes. I used to be really confused about myself, but then I realized that's what I am. I am a gay woman.
> 
> The only thing I really like is this physical forms sexual power over women. I think woman are superior to men in everyway.


Ahahaha I heard this thing before man calling themselves lesbian, it's so bizarre. But you say you feel like transgendered woman in some way that's quite different.


----------



## Baron Rockmore

1.What's your personality type (MBTI)?
ENTJ
2.Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
Probably to get to know some transsexual/genders.
3.How old are you?
2*
4.What's your gender?
Fluid. I'm biologically male. I don't care much about my gender in general. It's not how identify myself. I follow my instinct and naturally become a masculine guy.
5.What's your sexual orientation?
Most likely heteroflexible. Romantically and sexually, i'd always prefer ladies. But i also love getting fucked and giving blowjobs and handjobs. I assume it's more about hobby than orientation since i don't need it. I just like it.
6.How long have you known your orientation?
Ever since i was a kid i already had dirty sexual fantasies on women. My first object was my older female cousin. She's 12 years older than me. Strangely, there were also times before puberty that i felt i'm a girl(no dysphoria related)
7.Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?
All except sports. I'm not sporty but my body is in a good shape. And also a little bit of clothes since i like wearing female clothes.
8.Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
No.
9.Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
Of course. I'm a hetero so i have no problem.
10.Do you know many LGBT people?
I don't know for sure. I don't categorize people as LGBT or non-LGBT. Therefore, i may know more LGBT people that i'm aware of. Well, i know some gays, bisexuals, and heteroflexibles who admire me though.
11.Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? 
No.
12.Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
No.
13.Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
No.
14.Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
I am. Only for a while. I don't take it seriously.
15.What do you look for in a partner?
Her(couldn't tell her name).
16.Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?
Yes. Fantastic.
17.Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? 
Of course. It's my daily routine.
18.Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?
No.
19.Name some famous people you have a crush on.
Cleopatra VII and Josephine De Beauharnais.
20.Show us your picture? 
Forget about it.


----------



## Miss Bingley

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *hahahahhaha who knows
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *idk. being home for the summer can be stifling because i'm not out to a lot of people here
*How old are you? *19
*What's your gender? *female
*What's your sexual orientation? *bisexual
*How long have you known your orientation? *maybe like 13 but i came out to my parents at 18
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *i am pretty indecisive with everything haha. i'm a commitment phobe.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *more subtle, subconscious from my parents. rather overt from my extended family i'm not out to.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *out to my parents, who don't really understand but are cool, though sometimes they do problematic things. out to everyone at uni, but not back home, which makes me uncomfortable. my parents kind of discourage me from discussing it because we come from an area that's all about social propriety and they think it will make us look bad or something
*Do you know many LGBT people? *yes
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *no.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *not really my scene, tbh.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *i guess. i mean, i believe LGBT couples deserve the same rights as heterosexual couples, so.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *not at the moment.
*What do you look for in a partner? *in guys, vineyard vines wearing, ivy-league educated, old money republicans. i definitely have a thing for the rich frat boy. in girls, blondes, uber femmes. girls who look straight and who look like they could kill me with their heels.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *it was fine, but i was pretty drunk.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *yeah, also fine. guys are cute but also kind of sleazy at frats.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *yeah, i go to a lot of lgbt parties around boston.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *bridget regan, jessica marais, kate walsh, lily rabe. hugo lloris, jeremy irons, nikolaj coster waldau.
*Show us your picture? *​nah.


----------



## Graveyard

Hunting Frost said:


> I didn't know where to post first, so it was here. I'm gay. I'm always looking for a comfortable community online. Have never found one where I feel I can really be myself. Never had any gay friends or romantic experiences. P.C. seems like an all-around good place to just talk, even if I have no idea what my XXXX is.
> 
> So, hello.



Hello man! Welcome to PerC. This is a very big forum, so you can meet lots of kinds of people; not all thm being particularily nice, but hey, who knows! You should also make a thread to welcome you here, so everyone knows! 

Be yourself, no one's going to judge you. 

And sorry for super-late response. Let's just hope you see this someday, hahah.

--

Also welcome everyone else to LGBT chat. :]


----------



## afloatexplorer

What's your personality type (MBTI)?
TBD

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
Serendipity.

How old are you?
20s.

What's your gender? 
Female.

What's your sexual orientation?
Homosexual.

How long have you known your orientation? 
All my life.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
Used to be a stereotype myself. Not anymore.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
Not really, not overtly enough to make an impression on me anyway.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?
Primary school to my friends. Teenage to my parents. Never had a problem with friends. Mum was in denial for long, acted as if I didn't come out, I had to "come out" twice to her.

Do you know many LGBT people?
Quite the opposite.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?
No, where I'm from there are hardly any.

Have you been to any LGBT events?
Once or twice. 

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
Definitely. 

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
Not today.

What do you look for in a partner?
Someone who is clean, low key, sincere, calm, wise, consistent and has true grit. 

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?
Yes.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender?
No.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much?
Not really.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Charlize Theron, Rachel Weisz, Kate Beckinsale


----------



## backdrop12

WamphyriThrall said:


> Nooo! Backdrop!


Wait ? Did I do something wrong ? D: . Now I feel bad ;-;


----------



## short circuit

I think I might be a lesbian or bisexual and I'm it sure how to deal with it. I'm 14 and all my friends are getting boyfriends and going on dates; everything seems so easy for them. Nobody has ever liked me. I'm not ugly but I'm not pretty either. When I was like 4 my mom would be like oh and you're goin to marry some guy one day or bath blah something like that. I told myself I wanted to marry a girl 😳. Anyway there is this girl at my school who I think I might like but I know she likes some guy. I feel so weird and it makes me hate myself. I've never told anyone about this and I can't because my whole family is Christian and I'd probably be told I was crazy or kicked out when I'm old enough. Everyone at my school makes fun of LGBT... I don't have anyone to talk to

Thanks for reading


----------



## WamphyriThrall

backdrop12 said:


> Wait ? Did I do something wrong ? D: . Now I feel bad ;-;


Aside from sharing info? No way! I'm just going to miss speaking to you on the site, that's all 

I've lost plenty of good friends there


----------



## Falling Foxes

angrycupcake said:


> I think I might be a lesbian or bisexual and I'm it sure how to deal with it. I'm 14 and all my friends are getting boyfriends and going on dates; everything seems so easy for them. Nobody has ever liked me. I'm not ugly but I'm not pretty either. When I was like 4 my mom would be like oh and you're goin to marry some guy one day or bath blah something like that. I told myself I wanted to marry a girl 😳. Anyway there is this girl at my school who I think I might like but I know she likes some guy. I feel so weird and it makes me hate myself. I've never told anyone about this and I can't because my whole family is Christian and I'd probably be told I was crazy or kicked out when I'm old enough. Everyone at my school makes fun of LGBT... I don't have anyone to talk to
> 
> Thanks for reading


It's tough, it really is, and you might not feel you have the freedom to be who you are until you leave school, become an adult, have a chance to explore without your family being involved.

I can't give you advice. You know whether you can/should come out, that's your choice if you do or not and there's nothing wrong with choosing who with and taking your time.

I hope you can find a perfect girl who likes you too and you can both be together. It's a confusing time and difficult to find others like you at your age. A lot of them might not even know yet.


----------



## backdrop12

WamphyriThrall said:


> Aside from sharing info? No way! I'm just going to miss speaking to you on the site, that's all
> 
> I've lost plenty of good friends there


awwwww :C . Personally tho their rules are super strict and exclusive to the point of not wanting a big LGBT community.

But yea you can always chat with me here ^^


----------



## dukaalmaar

_hey hey hey_


*What's your personality type (MBTI)? * ISFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *I just stumbled upon the thread thought it might be a nice idea
*How old are you? *15 i'm so young i don't eat solids
*What's your gender? *male (trans)
*What's your sexual orientation? *dunno. I think I'm asexual, but I don't really care
*How long have you known your orientation? *Couple of years or something. I don't keep track of these things, ok?!
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Well the only stereotype about asexuality I know of is that we're plants. I'm not a plant
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yeah, though not directed at me. My dad's nightmare of a girlfriend called a trans person "queer" once, and not in a nice way. Most of the people in my area don't seem to really take it seriously either, it's a kind of "small town" situation; we're isolated on little islands. The people in the outer/smaller isles are worse, they're pretty racist too from what I hear
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm out to my mum, my dad and one of my more accepting friends. Mum said she'd take me to a therapist and a gender clinic but never actually did, my dad calls me "buddy" now and my friend is also the only person who knows I'm ace. I can trust her with this stuff
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I only personally know one or two as far as I know
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Not really, I lurk on this one LGBT+ forum but that's it. There's nothing for us where I live. I'm getting out of here and going somewhere more accepting/closer to a clinic once I finish school, being trans and not doing anything about it is pretty much a living hell q:
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nah. Nothing to do here.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *I guess so. I don't think about politics much because I find it extremely boring and the politicians all annoy me but the bathroom bills and all that crap are something that I would speak out against if I was given the chance
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Lol no
*What do you look for in a partner? *Not really anything, at the moment I don't want a partner
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Nah
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Nope
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No. I don't like social stuff, and I'm not old enough or able to pass as old enough to get into a bar anyway xD
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *"Every man is a little gay for Chris [Cornell]" - Someone on YouTube
*Show us your picture? *Here, have this thing from my miitomo


----------



## Librarylady

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ISTJ

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To meet other LGBT people and see if we have similar experiences.

*How old are you?* 26

*What's your gender?* Female

*What's your sexual orientation?* Lesbian

*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 14-ish, I think.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I'm not very feminine; I don't like make-up or dresses. I actually like cats. Not sure what else.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Subtle things. Haven't had extreme reactions in a while.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I've been out for years. Most people either don't care or make ignorant remarks.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *Not really.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* What did you think of them? I haven't really been involved in many real life ones. I ended up being turned off by many of them because of the SJW mindset.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Never, but maybe in the future.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yeah, sort of. I'm actually quite politically liberal, which is different than the usual ISTJ stereotype, but I think my sexuality has just influenced me differently.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.

*What do you look for in a partner?* I'm not too picky about looks, although I have preferences. I like women who wear glasses and look kind of business like. I'm more picky on lifestyle or mental compatibility. I am rather conservative for a gay person (in relationships) as I don't like casual sex or casual dating. So that would help. I look for something serious with someone who has similar interests, can be faithful/loyal, and so on.

*
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No, I feel uncomfortable in bars and clubs.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* I don't crush on famous people since they don't interest me. I've always had crushes on good friends.

*Show us your picture?* I might come back later.


----------



## Maybelline

What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ESTJ*

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *No.*

How old are you? *25*

What's your gender? *F*

What's your sexual orientation? *Lesbian*

How long have you known your orientation? *For many years.*

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense. *Not really. I'm too feminine for someone to guess I like girls but I also have some masculine traits in my behaviour.*

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No.*

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm mostly out, people react well or don't care.* 

Do you know many LGBT people? *Yes.*

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No. I'm not an activist.*

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I have, they were fine.*

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *No. (WTF?)*

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Currently, no.*

What do you look for in a partner? *Oh... I can't answer that in a few words. Mostly intelligence and confidence, but there's so much more...*

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Of course I have, Jeez... Good.*

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *I have, good again.*

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I do, and no, I can't recommend *

Name some famous people you have a crush on. *I don't have crushes on famous people.*

Show us your picture? *Picture? I'll show you myself live.*


----------



## EccentricSiren

I'm wondering if I might be bisexual, and I'm wondering if other bisexual people ever run into this issue: I've experienced attraction to both men and women and fooled around with both, but I sometimes just get really turned off by a particular gender (or even by both) for awhile, sometimes after a bad experience, but sometimes it feels really random. It's like I suddenly start wondering why I'd ever want to do anything sexual with a man. Or, less commonly, I'll wonder why I'd ever want to do anything sexual with a woman. Sometimes I actually find the idea disgusting, sometimes it just seems like a totally random and foreign thing to want to do with another person, like wanting to have sex with someone makes about as much sense as wanting to paint them blue and dance around them all night (as in, not repulsive, just a strange thing to want to do.) Does this happen to other people?


----------



## Falling Foxes

EccentricSiren said:


> I'm wondering if I might be bisexual, and I'm wondering if other bisexual people ever run into this issue: I've experienced attraction to both men and women and fooled around with both, but I sometimes just get really turned off by a particular gender (or even by both) for awhile, sometimes after a bad experience, but sometimes it feels really random. It's like I suddenly start wondering why I'd ever want to do anything sexual with a man. Or, less commonly, I'll wonder why I'd ever want to do anything sexual with a woman. Sometimes I actually find the idea disgusting, sometimes it just seems like a totally random and foreign thing to want to do with another person, like wanting to have sex with someone makes about as much sense as wanting to paint them blue and dance around them all night (as in, not repulsive, just a strange thing to want to do.) Does this happen to other people?


I'm not sure we're in the same boat here but I'm just going to project my recent thoughts and see if it aligns with what you are trying to say.

I've had this thought of "What if I'm asexual?" but that thought doesn't last long because I am a sexual person, I enjoy sexual pleasure, but I've just been searching for a word that would explain how I feel about my sexuality. I feel like it's not something that's particularly spoken about that it feels like maybe I'm just the weird one. I'm sure tumblr has a word for it...

I don't get turned on by people. I can admire the beauty of a naked person of both sexes but it is never enough to evoke feelings of arousal. Being naked with someone is intimate to me though.

I never had crushes. I didn't know what my sexuality was. It wasn't until I was a teenager that I fell deeply in love with one of my friends and that was enough to make me think "Well, I guess I'm attracted to women then."

I remember at university I used to go to these clubs with exotic dancers and we'd all just stand around and watch this girl dance. I think I did it to prove something to them that I didn't need to prove. "Look, I enjoy this stuff too". By this point I already knew I was bisexual, found a man at university who I'm still with.

I think what turns me on is very self-centered. Narcissistic even. I get a kick at making the other writhe in pleasure whether or not I actually get anything out of it though.

Sometimes I look back at the sex I've had with women (and some men) and cringe and it turns me off and it makes me question if I was ever attracted to them but the love was real, there's no doubt about that and I don't regret being intimate with them to express that. Then I look at men and think maybe the sex worked better for me but the romance isn't as strong...

Maybe I just need more experience and the right person.


----------



## EccentricSiren

@Falling Foxes - I think in some ways we are in the same boat and in some ways, we aren't. I've wondered, too, if I was asexual or maybe demisexual, but I do experience sexual attraction to people based on nothing more than them just being physically appealing. That usually happens with women, but occasionally with men as well. I just don't act on it because jumping into bed with a stranger doesn't sound very emotionally appealing to me. I'm comfortable around men as friends, I just have a hard time trusting them in sexual situations, so it takes me awhile to actually feel sexual attraction to them.
I can relate to being turned on by the idea of making someone writhe in pleasure. I don't think that's narcissistic. I tend to think a narcissist would be more interested in their own pleasure than the other person's.
What I think is weird about my situation is that I'll just get turned off by an entire gender, even if I haven't had a bad experience recently. The idea of having sex with a member of that gender may have seemed exciting in the past, but a few weeks later, it seems weird to me that anyone would want to do that. Sometimes there's a reason behind it. The first time I got turned off of men, it was after an attempted rape. But a lot of times, I'll just not find certain body parts sexually interesting anymore for no apparent reason.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Perhaps it has less to do with orientation and more to do with say, sexual or emotional issues? Hmm, statistically, asexuals are a very small population, but it doesn't sound like you are. Demisexuality is also controversial. 

Because even straight women recognize a "sexy woman", give compliments, and such, it gets confusing. If you blush and act awkward around someone of the same sex, can't stop thinking of them, and want "more" than a simple friendship, that would be a sign.

I *have* known gay men, for example, who say they find vaginas "disgusting" after coming out, but I'm not sure how much of that is sexism/misogyny or genuine and acceptable, since it's pretty common for men to put women's bodies down, and lesbians don't spend all day calling penises disgusting, or comparing them to animals, ie fish.


----------



## Tipo

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* I like gay stuff
*How old are you?* Guess or ask on the perc version of dm-ing....j ust kidding still wouldn't say.
*What's your gender?* Female, sometimes I feel neutral.
*What's your sexual orientation?* Pan, I fluctuate depending on mood but I usually lean towards all girls, and sometimes pretty guys, effeminate ones
*How long have you known your orientation?* I had several moments when I would kind of freak out over the past few years over gay things but I always dismissed it or forgot it, dunno how... I finally realized I was gay and all of the gay stuff came back to me and it totally made sense! For instance, I listened to the phoebe ryan cover of ignition and my heart rate literally rose to 2000bpm. If that didn't tip me off idk how I know that I'm pan today, lol. Also, all I would do at school was stare at girls' butts (sorry!). I thought that all girls did it constantly as I did....nope.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Ya
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* My friends have experienced transphobia. This is not really homophobia but I cut my hair before I realized I was gay and then realized after my internal coming-out that I had basically outed myself in doing this, as I go to a small-town school that's very conservative. One of my not so close friends is really loud and asked if I was bi in front of the whole soccer team, and thus began a season long joke that I was a lesbian. Good thing I have thick skin and a sense of humour about my stereotypical dress. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? * I am not out, I don't know what I should do but I think people pretty much assume I am gay anyway. Kind of like the military policy (dadt)
*Do you know many LGBT people?* I know a few trans kids and a few people who are bisexual
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* No, but I'd like to try going to at least one
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yes, completely. Even before I knew I was gay.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No. I am so stereotypical--I've got crushes on all my friends. 
*What do you look for in a partner?* Ability to excite me and keep up with me intellectually (like debating. God, it's hot when someone can hold their own against me)
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No, sadly
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No, also regrettably
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No. Hope they don't disappoint
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Will graham (as in the character), Caroline dhavernas (just finished hannibal), Kristen Stewart, dan howell, kate mckinnon, samira Wiley, temperence brennan, m.i.a., azealia banks (she's problematic I know), amber of f(x), iu, dua lipa, matthew clavane, Donald trump (KIDDING)
Cannot think of anyone else at the moment
*Show us your picture?* Here's an old one


----------



## Librarylady

We need more topic of conversation here. The main sex and relationship thread asks questions that are way too heteronormative ):


----------



## Falling Foxes

@EccentricSiren Well I do believe that sexuality fluctuates for most people, especially bi/pansexuals. So it's probably not weird at all for you to change your mind about what attracts you to a particular sex. Have you ever been in a relationship with someone and become turned off by the gender that they are? I can't say I've ever been 'turned off' by a gender so I never put my bisexuality in question but I think for most bisexuals it's pretty common to lean one way or the other depending on what's happening in their life. I haven't been able to determine if there's anything that really defines a particular gender for me and if that definition is particularly attractive to me.



WamphyriThrall said:


> Perhaps it has less to do with orientation and more to do with say, sexual or emotional issues? Hmm, statistically, asexuals are a very small population, but it doesn't sound like you are. Demisexuality is also controversial.
> 
> Because even straight women recognize a "sexy woman", give compliments, and such, it gets confusing. If you blush and act awkward around someone of the same sex, can't stop thinking of them, and want "more" than a simple friendship, that would be a sign.
> 
> I *have* known gay men, for example, who say they find vaginas "disgusting" after coming out, but I'm not sure how much of that is sexism/misogyny or genuine and acceptable, since it's pretty common for men to put women's bodies down, and lesbians don't spend all day calling penises disgusting, or comparing them to animals, ie fish.


I know I'm not ace. But it's just one of those thoughts that cross my mind when I try to work out why I'm like this. I've had good relationships and sexual encounters with men and women. I've been in love with both. I'm bi/pan. Both can get me blushing if they really tried.

As for the genitalia thing... I have heard lesbians talk about penises in that manner... although I wonder if it was mostly just to say "Oh, yeah, remember I'm a lesbian guys? Good, just had to make sure you hadn't forgotten." so I can't say how strongly they felt about it and that it wasn't just a joke.



Librarylady said:


> We need more topic of conversation here. The main sex and relationship thread asks questions that are way too heteronormative ):


Yeah, we really should! Let's get more question up in here! I've been wanting to have more LGBT conversations but I was worried that there aren't enough active LGBT members on this forum to start one.


----------



## Librarylady

What LGBT related questions should we ask : D


----------



## Simpson17866

I just posted a poll about LGBT membership on this site, would anybody like to help me share it around? I feel like the numbers would get messed up if I only shared it here, and I love numbers :happy:


----------



## rethon

What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP*
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To find gay people!*
How old are you? *25*
What's your gender? *M*
What's your sexual orientation? *Gay, gay gaaay*
How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 5 years old.*
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *No I guess. I just look like an average guy, quite nerdy, charismatic but overtly jokes with sexual undertones (most of the time)*
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to parents, most friends, not to people at work.*
Do you know many LGBT people? *Yeah, had a couple of gay friends as well*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I would want to but no opportunity*
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Same, no opportunity but would want to*
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *50%*
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.*
What do you look for in a partner? *Id like to start with the face, I just find bearded guys hot and really hot. So beard, hair chest, somewhat hairy arms (Im not talking about monkeys), tan to white, taller than I am (I am just 5'3"), loyal, dedicated, proactive, honest, committed, independent but emotionally intelligent, I dont have preference for his career as long as it can support him and he is passionate about it*
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yeah. Good, usually.*
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No, I can't even think about it*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No opportunity*
Name some famous people you have a crush on. Usually have crushes on people I know or see in real life. *Darren Criss, Tom Hiddleston, and MICHAEL FASSBENDER (yes I have a HUGE crush on him)*
Show us your picture? *Give me a private message*


----------



## King Panda

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? * To meet other gays and support others
*How old are you? * 32
*What's your gender?* Male
*What's your sexual orientation? * Gay
*How long have you known your orientation? * Since 9 years old
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? * Not really since I behave fairly masculine.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? * I have seen it but never had it directed towards me
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? * I'm partially out. Many family members, friends and coworkers know.
*Do you know many LGBT people? * I know quite a few and work with some
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? * No. They're cool, just not for me
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? * No
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Slightly 
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No, unfortunately 
*What do you look for in a partner? * Kindness, humility, good sense of humor, love of people and knowledge, mild mannered, nerdy, sensual, optimistic but realistic, generous, patient, peaceful and loving.
Physically I love a cute boyish face (with a deep voice is a plus), skinny dudes to stocky builds. Hairy or smooth is fine, though I do love an otter. I like guys who are short, too. 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? * Yes. Good overall.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? * Technically yes. Neither good or bad
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Not really. Never been to a gay club or bar but I almost went to Pulse right before the shooting happened.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on*. Jessie Williams, young Marlon Brando, young Bruce Lee, Shad Moss, Justin Long, Seth Green, Lance Gross, Kofi Siriboe etc.
*Show us your picture?* Perhaps another time.:crazy:


----------



## Zerobot

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INTP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* Not particularly, I just stumbled upon it.
*How old are you? *23.
*What's your gender? *Female.
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual, leaning heavily towards lesbianism these days, I guess.
*How long have you known your orientation?* Few years now.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Not really…is there a bisexual stereotype?
*Have you experienced any **** or transphobia?* No. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? **If you are, how did people react? *Yes, I’m honest about it, but I tend to keep to myself. Hm, to me, sexuality is a private thing, so it doesn’t concern anyone that is not important to me, that is, people who cares about me and about the people I like, or potential dates and such. First time I came out was to my mom a few years ago - she doesn't mind, just want to see me happy as the rest of my family and friends.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* Some. A few of my good friends are gay.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies?* No. 
*Have you been to any LGBT events?* No.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *No. I think my view on sexuality is integrated to a much bigger idea of life, so I guess that bigger idea influences me politically.
*Are you in a relationship?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Honesty, comprehension, affection. Someone that inspires me to be an improved version of myself. Good looks don’t hurt either, ha.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yes, good.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? *Yes, not bad.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Celebrity crushes? Not in the mood now, ha.
*Show us your picture?* Not now.


----------



## Finny

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *

Unsure, I feel like I am constantly in flux due to a strong desire for growth.

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *

Stumbled upon it and thought it was interesting; wanted to read what people are talking about.

*How old are you? *

17 

*What's your gender? *

Female

*What's your sexual orientation?*

Lesbian

*How long have you known your orientation? *

When I was younger about 11/12, I thought I was bi so I dated a guy a couple years later. Realized I didn't like men and was actually just a lesbian. Now happily in a relationship with a beautiful girl.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *

I'm very masculine. I dress often in men's fashion, however it's quite different from the Cali-tomboy girl look and the butch in baggy men's clothes. I make sure all my clothes are fitted right and I dress often in casual-like suits is the best way I can describe it - skinny jeans with a fitted button down tucked into my jeans with a tie and nice shoes for example. During the summer I wear fitted t-shrits and jeans with boating shoes. I have a watch as well I wear all the time. I work out often and I like to take the more traditionally masculine role in the relationship. I think it's pretty obvious I'm a lesbian but I don't make it apart of my identity really. I often find I don't relate to the community because I'm more traditional and conservative. 

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *

No. I live in a very accepting state in the US.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? *

Yes, I'm out.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *

Surprisingly, there was a significant amount of LGBT people in my school so yes.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *

No, I haven't.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *

I went to one event for my school's GSA. I don't agree with some politics and messages within the community so it was eh. 

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *

I don't agree with a lot of the politics within the community.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *

Yes, 10 months, going fantastic.

*What do you look for in a partner? *

- can hold an intelligent conversation with
- similar to same values as myself
- feminine in personality and looks
- more traditional as I am
- someone who is on the more patient / relaxed side as I can get very anxious and stressed easily and can benefit from someone leveling me.
- someone who is not: passive, dependent, or poor at conversation.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *

Yes, and they were good experiences.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *

Yes, and they were not good. Not due to any sexual abuse or anything like that, I was just very young and so was he, we didn't know what we were doing and I wasn't actually attracted to men.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *

I'm a minor and I don't drink nor go to those places.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*

I don't know about crush, but attraction physically wise: Natasha Negovanlis, Elise Bauman, Lindsey Morgan, and Katherine Barrell to name a few.

*Show us your picture?*


----------



## Riven

Finny said:


> *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
> 
> Unsure, I feel like I am constantly in flux due to a strong desire for growth.
> 
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
> 
> Stumbled upon it and thought it was interesting; wanted to read what people are talking about.
> 
> *How old are you? *
> 
> 17
> 
> *What's your gender? *
> 
> Female
> 
> *What's your sexual orientation?*
> 
> Lesbian
> 
> *How long have you known your orientation? *
> 
> When I was younger about 11/12, I thought I was bi so I dated a guy a couple years later. Realized I didn't like men and was actually just a lesbian. Now happily in a relationship with a beautiful girl.
> 
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
> 
> I'm very masculine. I dress often in men's fashion, however it's quite different from the Cali-tomboy girl look and the butch in baggy men's clothes. I make sure all my clothes are fitted right and I dress often in casual-like suits is the best way I can describe it - skinny jeans with a fitted button down tucked into my jeans with a tie and nice shoes for example. During the summer I wear fitted t-shrits and jeans with boating shoes. I have a watch as well I wear all the time. I work out often and I like to take the more traditionally masculine role in the relationship. I think it's pretty obvious I'm a lesbian but I don't make it apart of my identity really. I often find I don't relate to the community because I'm more traditional and conservative.
> 
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
> 
> No. I live in a very accepting state in the US.
> 
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? *
> 
> Yes, I'm out.
> 
> *Do you know many LGBT people? *
> 
> Surprisingly, there was a significant amount of LGBT people in my school so yes.
> 
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
> 
> No, I haven't.
> 
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
> 
> I went to one event for my school's GSA. I don't agree with some politics and messages within the community so it was eh.
> 
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
> 
> I don't agree with a lot of the politics within the community.
> 
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
> 
> Yes, 10 months, going fantastic.
> 
> *What do you look for in a partner? *
> 
> - can hold an intelligent conversation with
> - similar to same values as myself
> - feminine in personality and looks
> - more traditional as I am
> - someone who is on the more patient / relaxed side as I can get very anxious and stressed easily and can benefit from someone leveling me.
> - someone who is not: passive, dependent, or poor at conversation.
> 
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
> 
> Yes, and they were good experiences.
> 
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
> 
> Yes, and they were not good. Not due to any sexual abuse or anything like that, I was just very young and so was he, we didn't know what we were doing and I wasn't actually attracted to men.
> 
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
> 
> I'm a minor and I don't drink nor go to those places.
> 
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
> 
> I don't know about crush, but attraction physically wise: Natasha Negovanlis, Elise Bauman, Lindsey Morgan, and Katherine Barrell to name a few.
> 
> *Show us your picture?*
> View attachment 672314
> 
> View attachment 672322


I feel like you're the sort of person that I'd envy :/


----------



## leftover crack

OH. MYGOD.

So i was just brushing my teeth and i didn't know this until about 4 years ago when this came to be: 
* *











 that you have to brush your tongue too! And I didn't consider it possible at the time because I'd trigger my gag reflex EVERY TIME but I've been diligent about brushing the very depths of my tongue and in the past few days I could shove that toothbrush up quite a bit...

But today is different. 

I accidentally pushed it in so far so that the toothbrush touched the back of my throat and I did not gag. In fact, I even took the other end and poked the back of my throat with it and I keep getting better and better. 

I am confident in the thought that I may become an expert cocksucker in the future. It's looking deep.


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Ellis Jeter: Modern Love* 

Except for the pain in his eyes, he looked good: tan and wiry with wild blue eyes and an all-in smile. It was weird to see him not wearing his white shirt, tie and black name tag, but it was just as weird for me not to be wearing mine.

We had just finished two years of missionary service in northern Italy for the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints — the Mormons — and were about to start our first semester at Brigham Young University. We hugged, stuttering over the first names we hadn’t been allowed to use and laughing at having to “introduce” ourselves after knowing each other for two years. 

… 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/12/style/modern-love-white-shirt-black-nametag-big-secret.html


----------



## rezbi

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ISTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Not really. I'm just super gay so I had to stop by. 
*How old are you?* 24
*What's your gender?* Female
*What's your sexual orientation? *Lesbian
*How long have you known your orientation?* Kissed a girl at 10. Thought "hey wait I must be bisexual" at 13. Realized I was just a big **** at 15. Came out at 18. 
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not really? The gayer I feel, the more feminine I act. It's like my body didn't get the memo that opposites are sterotypically supposed to attract. 
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? * Of course. But I tend not to tell people I'm gay unless I know they can be trusted not to hurt me with that knowledge. And I tend to block out any type of negativity around me, so if anyone is ever uncomfortable with it I probably wouldn't even know. Actually, the one major incident of bullying I can remember didn't even happen to me. My friend was getting bullied for being friends with me and they called her a lesbian too. But it was all so childish, my main instinct is to ignore it.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* I don't usually announce it even though I wish I could. People thinking I'm straight is the most annoying and disgusting thing on the planet. But I don't have anyone in my life who were particularly surprised by me telling them.
*Do you know many LGBT people?* I know two other LGBT people and that's about it. But my social circle isn't very wide anyway.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? *No, I tend not to get involved with groups.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* I've been to Pride several times and a lesbian bar once. They were fun, but yeah I'm not really social.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Of course. That's my own personal comfort and safety we're talking about.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? * Nope, forever single. On top of being a lesbian, I'm also demiromantic, and it's reallyyyy uncommon for me to be romantically attracted to people.
*What do you look for in a partner? *I tend to like feminine girls, but that's just a preference. The main thing is she has to be someone who has some similar interests or likes spending time together in the same way as me, so I probably lean toward introverts. One of the things I was hoping to figure out from this website was not only myself but how I relate to others so I'm still figuring it out.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? *Of course.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? *Nope, I dated a guy for 9 days once but that's it.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope, not in the least. I've never lived anywhere with that type of scene anyway.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Hayley Kiyoko, Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, uh... I don't know. Unless I have a strong personal connection with someone and have spent time with them, it's hard for me to imagine anything but physical attraction.


----------



## Drog

What's your personality type (MBTI)? EnTJ
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? No.
How old are you? 18
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? Normal
How long have you known your orientation? 6YO
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Male Protect Female, reality.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No, only because i dont like this

Do you know many LGBT people? No. 

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?Never
Have you been to any LGBT events? Never
No One , Too much pink for me , in muslim ghetto gay are killed and have a girl voice.
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes 

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? No

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Girl and Girl 

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.


Gays are normal people, but my education has taught me that they are mentally ill.


----------



## Simpson17866

Drog said:


> What's your personality type (MBTI)? EnTJ
> Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? No.
> How old are you? 18
> What's your gender? M
> What's your sexual orientation? *Normal*
> How long have you known your orientation? 6YO
> Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Male Protect Female, reality.
> 
> Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No, only because *i dont like this*
> 
> Do you know many LGBT people? No.
> 
> Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?Never
> Have you been to any LGBT events? Never
> *No One , Too much pink for me , in muslim ghetto gay are killed and have a girl voice.*
> Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No
> Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes
> 
> Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? No
> 
> Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Girl and Girl
> 
> Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
> 
> 
> *Gays are normal people, but my education has taught me that they are mentally ill.*


 ... Uh, what?


----------



## Lone Digger

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
INFP
ENFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
I don't know, my gf told me to write here. 
Gay people are always weirdos, I love us <3

*How old are you?*
23
21

*What's your gender?*
Female
Female

*What's your sexual orientation?*
I love her <3
(She's lesbian LIKE ME but is hard to admit, i know lol)

*How long have you known your orientation?*
I never really think about it
PEW PEW PEW :/

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
I love flannel shirts lol
Nope. I mean: probably I may seem a stereotype, but everyone is different so noppe.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
Nope
Hm... my gf say many lies...

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?*
Just with few friends
With almost everyone 

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
Nope
Someone


*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
No I actually don't like any kind of organizations
I've tried to but no one talked to me so i left in silence lol

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
An halloween party ahah. I didn't know anyone though so it's been sad
Ahah we were all alone. Anyway I went to the first Pride in my hometown. Fun and weird (one guy i never saw before asked me to go with him to his house for a coffee lol creepy) but as always i were alone. No one of my friend came.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
I don't have politic thoughts so nope.
Nope. I'm an anarchist btw.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
Yesh, <3 
With her <3 one year

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Love :3
Big tits. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
Well yes, a good experience
Just "good"?! Ohmy

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Yep, no good :exterminate: I do imagine dicks being like this. 
Yes. It was weird and not so fun.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
I would like to try, but we don't have any of them here.
No 

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Me, Myself and I
I don't know now but are SO MANY

*Show us your picture?*
I'd like to, but I don't have enough messages. Damn. I had a marvellous pug image.
*facepalm*


----------



## Simpson17866

@Lone Digger Welcome aboard! :happy:


----------



## Drog

Simpson17866 said:


> ... Uh, what?



What do not you understand?


----------



## leftover crack

drog said:


> what's your personality type (mbti)? Entj
> is there anything in particular you've come to the lgbt chat for? No.
> How old are you? 18
> what's your gender? M
> what's your sexual orientation? Normal
> how long have you known your orientation? 6yo
> do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Male protect female, reality.
> 
> Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No, only because i dont like this
> 
> do you know many lgbt people? No.
> 
> Have you been involved in any lgbt organisations or societies? What did you think of them?never
> have you been to any lgbt events? Never
> no one , too much pink for me , in muslim ghetto gay are killed and have a girl voice.
> Do lgbt considerations influence you politically? No
> are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes
> 
> have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? No
> 
> have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Girl and girl
> 
> do you go out on the 'scene' (lgbt clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
> 
> 
> Gays are normal people, but my education has taught me that they are mentally ill.


EDGYi
D....G
G....D
YGDE


----------



## Simpson17866

Drog said:


> What do not you understand?


 The parts I bolded. Where you said: "normal" orientation, Muslims are killers, gays are mentally ill...

Please tell me you're joking? And that you recognize that not all jokes are funny?


----------



## Drog

Simpson17866 said:


> The parts I bolded. Where you said: "normal" orientation, Muslims are killers, gays are mentally ill...
> 
> Please tell me you're joking? And that you recognize that not all jokes are funny?



The gays are sick.
I do not care what their illness is, and I do not want the mentally ill.

I have an ADHD I do not despise the sick.

They can do whatever they want and be happy, but it's a hormonal dysfunction in the brain, it happens also in animals, its animals can not reproduce like gays.

So yes it is abnormal from a reproductive and purely scientific evolutionary point of view.

I think it is necessary to deal more with the economic problems of India or famine in Africa than to campaign to see two mentally ill people getting married, besides I never understood why people were against gay marriage , It is normal to be repugnant to the idea of ​​gays, show a child gays when he has never seen before it will shock.

Why ?

Because it is against its millions of years genetic programming that it survives, it's just a hormonal bug.

We must find a balance, we must not be homophobic, but we must see the truth in the face.

Look, the Asian countries have a Qi higher than the white race in general.

It is a reality that is accepted in Asia and it is not racist, whites are as well treat as Asian and its done for thousands of years.

A scientific reality can be accepted if it is used wisely


----------



## Simpson17866

Drog said:


> The gays are sick.
> I do not care what their illness is, and I do not want the mentally ill.
> 
> I have an ADHD I do not despise the sick.
> 
> They can do whatever they want and be happy, but it's a hormonal dysfunction in the brain, it happens also in animals, its animals can not reproduce like gays.
> 
> So yes it is abnormal from a reproductive and purely scientific evolutionary point of view.
> 
> I think it is necessary to deal more with the economic problems of India or famine in Africa than to campaign to see two mentally ill people getting married, besides I never understood why people were against gay marriage , It is normal to be repugnant to the idea of ​​gays, show a child gays when he has never seen before it will shock.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because it is against its millions of years genetic programming that it survives, it's just a hormonal bug.
> 
> We must find a balance, we must not be homophobic, but we must see the truth in the face.
> 
> Look, the Asian countries have a Qi higher than the white race in general.
> 
> It is a reality that is accepted in Asia and it is not racist, whites are as well treat as Asian and its done for thousands of years.
> 
> A scientific reality can be accepted if it is used wisely


 Ok, 1) you do understand that a combination of heterosexuality, homosexuality, etc... is an evolutionary *advantage* over 100% heterosexuality, right? Not a disadvantage (let alone a mental illness)?

2) Then what exactly are you doing here :confused2:


----------



## Drog

An advantage ? For what reasons ?

I just give a purely scientific evolutionary societal opinion.


----------



## birdsintrees

*Thread warning. 

Please get back on topic - this is not a thread to debate your opinions about homosexuality. 

Thank you*


----------



## Drog

I do not change the subject, it is the others who have spoken to me and who have forced me to debate, they must be punished. 


If you have a problem with my political ideas come see me with my lawyers we will see, end of the debate, I wasted enough time with incapable

Zero argumentation


And I never talk about my opinions, I explain my opinion because he told me not to understand some passage as 




Simpson17866 said:


> The parts I bolded. Where you said: "normal" orientation, Muslims are killers, gays are mentally ill...
> 
> Please tell me you're joking? And that you recognize that not all jokes are funny?




So technically, even if you put me a ban, if you make fun of me, its does not change the fact that you have no arguments and that I won.

It was easy.


I would not stay here again , Good Bye.


----------



## Ermenegildo

Drong said:


> We must find a balance, we must not be homophobic, but we must see *the truth* in the face.


----------



## leftover crack

Come daddy @Drog , the young capable fellow of the twenty-first century with the lawyers, you have won my heart so come over yonder and pound that ass while we listen to new order.


----------



## birdsintrees

*People, the 'please get back on topic' bit wasn't a suggestion. *


----------



## Baf

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To exchange perspectives on life, from detailed to general 
*How old are you? *20
*What's your gender? *M
*What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual, maybe pansexual ?
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was ~14/15 years old.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I am quite the sensitive guy and very empathetic. Slender/thin and not very strong and sometimes a bit submissive changing with being dominant, mostly in the middle. In theory maybe a bit more promiscuous than in reality lol
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No, the only thing might be gay-jokes (about anal and stuff) but I know my collegues and friends don't have any bad intentions. It is their way of dealing with the subject like joking about other stuff using dark humour and its helpful uses.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to my parents, my former class and some single people I know, this isn't something I loudly announce when meeting new people.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Not at all, just like two bi/pansexual girls, that's it. It will change next week at the pride day I'm attending though!
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No, I've not. I dislike some parts of the equality and polit. correctness agenda some people represent but this doesn't mean they are my enemies or whatever stubborn people might come up with; I think I'd get along with them even when I present some more "conservative" views. Heck, I don't even know my views properly.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *OI am attending a pride day next week and I think I'm a bit uncomfortable with people portraying more stereotypical LGBT with leather, spikes, costumes, piercings and so on (my impression, no actual list of things!)
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Not in the least. I don't think of them at all, the actual subject of the political debate is more important; the only thing is when it is politics about gay marriage or similar things but I know not enough about this; I haven't even lived and yet I think marriage gets too easily discarded in society in general, except when gay people want it. Very controversial, do not hate on me.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No I'm not for 1.5 years. 
*What do you look for in a partner? *Nothing special per se, a certain degree of bodily attraction paired with our personalities fitting together; people who can understand me and trust and the other way around. Until now I am solely attracted to females relationship wise though, for homosexual experiences it is only sexual which may change in the future, I am not excluding anything.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *I kissed someone who stroke me a bit feminine (A BIT) on the cheak as a goodbye after having done an allnighter with people from the same graduating classes/year: it was a really great night and I just thought fuck it, I don't even know his name nor orientation, I asked him. Other than that, nothing..
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Another gender = any? (I don't believe in more than 2 genders) If so then yes: I've had a girlfriend for three years and we did lots of things.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No but I think being hit on/actively flirted with (in bars and stuff) will either flatter me and feel very warm and nice or freak me out a little. I don't think the latter will happen tho.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Tom Hardy (my avatar), Travis Fimmel, Kristen Steward (big time), Cillian Murphy, Luke Arnold, the protagonist from "perks of being a wallflower", Di Caprio, Scarlet Johannson (before the op's like in _Lost in Translation_), Emma Watson at times, Emma Stone, Ellen Page. You see these aren't very serious as they are so many and mostly based on movies and series 
*Show us your picture? *Don't look no further than here: http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-1229.html#post35671842 


I am very shy and private but here I am sharing even my pic, for you to eyeball, so be nice strangers!

Since I'm here I promote a nice piece of music too: 
* *


----------



## Drog

succ said:


> Come daddy @Drog , the young capable fellow of the twenty-first century with the lawyers, you have won my heart so come over yonder and pound that ass while we listen to new order.





Ermenegildo said:


>



I never said that gays was not natural band of idiots. I said that from an evolutionary point of view they can not reproduce therefore a negative point for the evolution and the transmission of the genes.

It hurts to be 5 on me and not having a single one capable of giving me wrong


I apologize for the moderators.

I would not go back if they did not answer but I said earlier.


----------



## Fredward

Gays don't reproduce at all (in theory) so they don't contribute positively or negatively from "an evolutionary point of view." Their net position is neutral. Now if a straight person with, say, subpar intelligence were to reproduce their net contribution would be negative. The idea of measuring worthiness or value based on what you contribute to the gene-pool is not a particularly valid point anyway as with 7 billion members and counting humanity is hardly hurting for genetic diversity. 

As far as "those bad gays" go, I've heard better substantiated opinions from the Bible. :wink:


----------



## Ermenegildo

America?s Hidden H.I.V. Epidemic: Why do America?s black gay and bisexual men have a higher H.I.V. rate than any country in the world?

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/06/magazine/americas-hidden-hiv-epidemic.html


----------



## napkineater

Fredward said:


> Gays don't reproduce at all (in theory) so they don't contribute positively or negatively from "an evolutionary point of view." Their net position is neutral. Now if a straight person with, say, subpar intelligence were to reproduce their net contribution would be negative. The idea of measuring worthiness or value based on what you contribute to the gene-pool is not a particularly valid point anyway as with 7 billion members and counting humanity is hardly hurting for genetic diversity.
> 
> As far as "those bad gays" go, I've heard better substantiated opinions from the Bible. :wink:


Literally had someone say "lesbians can still be raped" to explain how gay people aren't all that bad for contributing to the gene pool and nobody batted an eye. 

This forum is not as gay friendly as it used to be. Not at fucking all.


----------



## Librarylady

napkineater said:


> Literally had someone say "lesbians can still be raped" to explain how gay people aren't all that bad for contributing to the gene pool and nobody batted an eye.
> 
> This forum is not as gay friendly as it used to be. Not at fucking all.


Nope, in fact there's more homophobia here now than ever.


----------



## Riven

napkineater said:


> Literally had someone say "lesbians can still be raped" to explain how gay people aren't all that bad for contributing to the gene pool and nobody batted an eye.
> 
> This forum is not as gay friendly as it used to be. Not at fucking all.





Librarylady said:


> Nope, in fact there's more homophobia here now than ever.


More homophobia this time than the rest of this decade so far.


----------



## Baf

Librarylady said:


> Nope, in fact there's more homophobia here now than ever.


Do you think only in this forum or in life in general? I, apart from in this thread, haven't experienced it luckily but maybe I'm just blind.


----------



## Simpson17866

Riven said:


> More homophobia this time than the rest of this decade so far.


 Lynching was nowhere near as widespread before 1865 as it was after. When people rise up against bigotry, bigots try to fight back :sad:



Baf said:


> Do you think only in this forum or in life in general? I, apart from in this thread, haven't experienced it luckily but maybe I'm just blind.


 I haven't seen a lot in my personal life, but that's more a reflection of how comfortable my own life is than it is an endorsement about the country as a whole.


----------



## Librarylady

Baf said:


> Do you think only in this forum or in life in general? I, apart from in this thread, haven't experienced it luckily but maybe I'm just blind.


Only in this forum, I meant. In real life, I don't have much issues with it.

I'm not really personally offended by the forum homophobia (as I've dealt with it so much that I'm used it), however, it was an interesting thing to note as I've heard it was more supportive back in the day.


----------



## napkineater

Librarylady said:


> Only in this forum, I meant. In real life, I don't have much issues with it.
> 
> I'm not really personally offended by the forum homophobia (as I've dealt with it so much that I'm used it), however, it was an interesting thing to note as I've heard it was more supportive back in the day.


Yep, I was on this forum in 2009 and a lot of the main users were gay and bisexual women (including moderators) and straight dudes. Being gay friendly was the norm, if anyone said homosexuality wasn't natural they were mocked by most and generally seen as fundamental religious types. 

In my everyday life the worse kind of homophobia I experience is men not leaving me alone and typically some asshole guy telling me he could change me and I'm confused, even if I'm out on a date with a lady. It's pretty exhausting but it's been there since I came out (in 2012). 

Obviously you develop a thick skin and learn to play along. But I haven't been alive long enough to understand that such a dramatic shift in political ideology could happen over a few years. You say anything positive about LGBT and you're an SJW cuck who's virtual signalling...


----------



## Simpson17866

napkineater said:


> Yep, I was on this forum in 2009 and a lot of the main users were gay and bisexual women (including moderators) and straight dudes. Being gay friendly was the norm, if anyone said homosexuality wasn't natural they were mocked by most and generally seen as fundamental religious types.


 Wow. I wish I could've been here for that.

Any ideas for how to get that back?


----------



## napkineater

Simpson17866 said:


> Wow. I wish I could've been here for that.
> 
> Any ideas for how to get that back?


Bring @Grey back haha. 

I just hope people come to their senses. People refuse to believe dominant culture could be ignorant of what it's like to be a minority, and overly political correctness blew back in our faces. I'm not outright blaming anyone for being overprotective of minorities, I'm blaming the way we think as humans and appeal to the status quo. And I also hope this is just a phase. I always thought if you stood on the right side of history you'd be rewarded in the future and everyone would say "_how could people be that way_?" But I guess we're more fickle than that . Homosexuality is such an innocuous thing tho, whether you accept the culture and community or not.


----------



## Wolf

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* 
INTJ, 9w1 Sp/Sx, ILI-Ni.

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
Not really, but typing all of this out might help me understand myself better in some way.

*How old are you?*
20.

*What's your gender?* 
Male.

*What's your sexual orientation?* 
I'm not sure.

*How long have you known your orientation?* 
For the majority of my life, I'd say that heterosexual would be a fitting orientation. Towards the end of my time in high school, I started looking into asexuality and demisexuality, but I didn't come to a conclusion. Nowadays I don't know of an exact term that would accurately describe me, but perhaps it resembles hetero-flexibility. As it is right now, I know that I'm romantically and sexually attracted to females, but in a few circumstances I do find myself sexually attracted to males. However, I don't think I am romantically attracted to them in any way, as I struggle to visualize myself in a romantic relationship with a guy.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
Not in particular, but I'm not always the best at determining what type of vibe I give off.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* 
Yes. I was raised in a fairly ****/trans/etc-phobic environment. I wasn't surrounded by any extremists, but there was a measurable level of disapproval. While my family isn't highly ****/trans/etc-phobic, I do feel like they look down upon the community in some way or another.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
No. I'm not planning to do anything as of now.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
I've spoken with some online, but I have limited experience with these types of people in real life.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
I haven't. While I'm not opposed to them in any way, I don't think I'd join one. 

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
No.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Not that I know of.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* 
Nope.

*What do you look for in a partner?* 
I would care about things like: intelligence, work-ethic, shared values, responsibility, independence, quirks, looks, shared interests, and life experience. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* 
Have not.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
No.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
I don't, but I wouldn't consider myself to be much of a club/bar/party person anyway.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* 
Lady Gaga (Singer/Songwriter)
Rachel Cook (Model/Actress)
Jennifer Lawrence (Actress)

*Show us your picture?*
Here, this is about the longest I grow my hair out. It's shorter now but still has the same style.


----------



## greye

What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
ENFP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?
nope just found this by stalking someone else

How old are you? 
18ish

What's your sexual orientation?
bi

How long have you known your orientation? 
since middle school (about 13)

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
i can be a tomboy

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
not overtly, no

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
not out to parents and some of my friends, but i'm pretty relaxed about who knows and who doesn't know. everyone i've told has been chill

Do you know many LGBT people?
so many. there must be something in the water

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
ugh no. i'm sorry, but i hate spending time with the people those clubs attract. people who define themselves as gay before everything else.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
not unless you count the drama cast parties *snickers*

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?
somewhat. they more tell me who _not_ to vote for

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?
i wish

What do you look for in a partner?
i just gotta like 'em, ya know? plus they can't be butt fugly

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
i wish
.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
i wish

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
no

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
troye sivan, dan radcliff, emma watson

Show us your picture? 
another time


----------



## knife

Real talk time.

So one of my close friends IRL (yes I have them, isn't that strange?) is family. He's also an So-dom, which works well enough with my own well-known problems with doing anything remotely social that more often than not it's through him that I meet new people.

There's just one downside to that arrangement, though. Damn near everyone he knows is family. _Male_ family.

... I'm not. And I have needs too, you know? Sometimes I feel like I'm the only straight guy in the room when I'm with him.


----------



## Ermenegildo

*TEMPI PASSATI*

*Dwight Garner, ‘How to Be Gay,’ by David M. Halperin*

[…] “Gayness,” Mr. Halperin declares, “is not a state or condition. It’s a mode of perception, an attitude, an ethos: in short, it is a practice.” The great value of traditional gay male culture, he further posits, perhaps even more challengingly, “resides in some of its most despised and repudiated features: gay male femininity, diva worship, aestheticism, snobbery, drama, adoration of glamour, caricature of women and obsession with the figure of the mother.”

These declarations run counter to much of the prevailing gay pride ethos, which argues that gay men are, to borrow the title of Andrew Sullivan’s 1995 book, “virtually normal.” Pretty much like straight people, that is, except for what they do with their dangly bits. To this ethos Mr. Halperin, like the figure on the Heisman Trophy, raises his hand in rebuff: “For all its undeniable benefits, gay pride is now preventing us from knowing ourselves.”

Has gay pride made gay men boring? Mr. Halperin thinks so. Devilishly, he deposes: “Sometimes I think homosexuality is wasted on gay people.” And, speaking about how gay men make their own uses of popular culture: “What do perverts do, after all, if not pervert?”

“How to Be Gay” is based on a class with the same title that Mr. Halperin, who is gay, has taught at the University of Michigan. The class caused a small media tornado in 2000 when word of it was picked up for mockery by conservative news outlets. It eventually led outraged right-wing politicians in Michigan to propose a bill that would allow the Legislature to veto course offerings at the state’s public universities. (It failed.)

Gay panic! Many outsiders condemned the class as “an overt attempt to recruit straight students to the gay lifestyle,” Mr. Halperin writes. They feared it offered what he calls “the blueprint for homosexual world domination.” (Now there’s a blueprint that would make for a small, excellent work of comic speculative fiction.)

Instead, the class was about how men who are already gay develop “a conscious identity, a common culture, a particular outlook on the world, a shared sense of self.” He is not suggesting that all gay men are alike. But his class examined why Madonna, midcentury modern furniture and Mini Coopers, to name merely three things, came to matter so much to so many gay men.

In packing these ideas up into “How to Be Gay,” the book version, Mr. Halperin has produced an item that unlike midcentury modern furniture, does not have a sleek curviness. His book is disheveled and sprawling.

The spray bottle of the author’s prose is often left on the “academic mist” setting. You will stumble over phrases like “constitutive conditions,” “heteronormative coordinates” and “subjective agency.” Far worse, you will stumble over all of them in the same sentence, on Page 335.

But Mr. Halperin can also be frank and funny, and he gets a lot of interesting utterances off his plate in “How to Be Gay.” The book can be a drag (in the non-gay sense) but is never a bore.

Among the most unusual things about “How to Be Gay” is that it is, at heart, a 500-plus-page work that explores a fundamental kind of gay sensibility by concentrating almost exclusively on one actress, Joan Crawford, and on a single scene in a single movie, the 1945 drama “Mildred Pierce.” If you have no feeling for “Mildred Pierce,” you might react to this information by screaming a few of the minimalist lyrics to the 1990 Sonic Youth song named after the film. (“Mildred Pierce!!!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!!!!!!!”)
But if you do respond to the movie, you will know by heart the scene Mr. Halperin zeros in on, one in which Mildred’s daughter declares her eagerness to get “away from you and your chickens and your pies and your kitchens and everything that smells of grease.” To which Crawford’s Mildred ultimately replies, “Get out before I kill you.”

Mr. Halperin teases an enormous amount out of this scene, including the sense of “glamour and abjection” gay audiences find in Crawford, and how the film packages the “transgressive spectacle of female strength, autonomy, feistiness and power.” These aren’t new ideas, but Mr. Halperin works up to an argument (impossible to summarize here) about how the film evokes a “dissident perspective” on the very idea of romantic love.

He is articulate about many other things in this book, including how gay men often find more resonance in straight cultural artifacts than in gay ones. His funny shorthand for this is: “Why would we want Edmund White, when we still have ‘The Golden Girls?’*”

He considers what he calls the “fiasco” of Lady Gaga’s anthemic pro-gay single “Born This Way.” With this song, he suggests, she “has simply mistaken her gay appeal” by making her message too explicit. “Nongay forms,” he writes, “are often gayer than gay-themed ones.”

He is excellent, too, on how classical tragedy is nearly always about men, or fathers and sons. When the subject is women, or gay men, tragedy descends into mere melodrama. “What tragedy cannot survive is the merest hint that it might, just possibly,” he writes, “be ‘a trifle overwrought.’*”

Dozens of similar arguments are rehearsed in “How to Be Gay.” Mr. Halperin even neatly mows down hipster irony in the face of the kind of gay male irony that defines camp.

It’s a kaleidoscopic book that at its base breaks with what the author calls “the ‘Brokeback Mountain’ crowd.” He urges gay men to take their so-called femininity out of “homosexuality’s newly built closet,” to see it plainly and to give it affirmative interpretations.

Mr. Halperin suspects that this will not happen anytime soon. “Complete obviousness combined with total unacceptability,” he says, “is typically what distinguishes every worthwhile idea.” (S)

Semiotics of Dress: The Age of High Gay


----------



## DualGnosis

I'm not part of the LGBT community, but I wanted to wish you all a wonderful Pride Weekend!


Have fun and use protection!


----------



## leftover crack

knife said:


> Real talk time.
> 
> So one of my close friends IRL (yes I have them, isn't that strange?) is family. He's also an So-dom, which works well enough with my own well-known problems with doing anything remotely social that more often than not it's through him that I meet new people.
> 
> There's just one downside to that arrangement, though. Damn near everyone he knows is family. _Male_ family.
> 
> ... I'm not. And I have needs too, you know? Sometimes I feel like I'm the only straight guy in the room when I'm with him.


Sounds like a gay incest fantasy


----------



## Ochi96

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
INFP. 5w4

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
Not really.

*How old are you?*
21

*What's your gender? *
Female

*What's your sexual orientation? *
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?* 
Since I was 14

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
maybe, i don't know, i don't like stereotypes

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* 
No

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
Nope, only my family knows

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
I met some in high school but I lost contact with them

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
I haven't, but maybe one day

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
I went to see the gay parade last year. Was awesome, but I felt like I didn't fit in.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Nope.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
Nope.

*What do you look for in a partner? *
Shared values, shared interests, respect..

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
No.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
No.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
I don't, I don't like parties, clubs, etc.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Eva Green
Scarlett johansson


----------



## Ochi96

Riven said:


> More homophobia this time than the rest of this decade so far.


I live in a very liberal country, and yet homophobic violence has increased by 50% the last years according to the statistics. I don't know why is happening.


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Inclusive toilets, with gay glory holes, or rather 50 billion dollar?*









*NEW YORK TIMES:* Just as NYC Pride festivities got underway, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo had some timely news on Sunday: The artist Anthony Goicolea had been chosen to design the first official monument to lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender people commissioned by the State of New York. 

On June 26, 2016, after the attack at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando, Fla., that left 49 people dead, Governor Cuomo formed the LGBT Memorial Commission to honor the fight for equal rights and remember victims of hate, intolerance and violence. A request for designs for the new memorial went out in October. It is to be built in Hudson River Park near the waterfront piers that have played a key role in the city’s history as both a meeting place and a haven for lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender people.

In Mr. Goicolea’s design, the monument takes the form of nine boulders, some bisected with glass that acts as a prism and can emit a subtle rainbow. […]

“From Stonewall to marriage equality, New York has always been a beacon for justice,” Governor Cuomo said in a statement. “I am now proud to announce Anthony Goicolea’s stunning design for this monument — selected for the way it complements the landscape and communicates a timeless message of inclusion.” […] (S)










There is nothing _less_ timeless than so-called inclusion. Today included, and yesterday excluded by means of criminal law. The next excluded minority is already waiting for the day of inclusion. “[H]onor the fight for equal rights and remember victims of hate, intolerance and violence.” So the state honours the fight against the state that largely created the “victims of hate, intolerance and violence.” Reparations? No, just a monument that consists of nine boulders! What about a 50 billion dollar advertisement campaign, paid by the 50 states, that mercilessly advocates homosexuality? “New York has always been a beacon for justice” – a bare-faced lie:

*WIKIPEDIA:* In People v. Ronald Onofre, et al., the appeal consisted of several cases consolidated into one. The appellants were challenging the constitutionality of *a 1965 law, New York Penal Law § 130.38, which made it a misdemeanor to engage in "deviate sexual intercourse" (defined to include anal and oral but not vaginal sex) with another person. * (S)

WIKIPEDIA: Sodomy laws in the United States

*WIKIPEDIA:* Inclusion is a term used by people with disabilities and other disability rights advocates for the idea that all people should take action to freely, openly accommodate people with disability for example by providing ramps and accessible toilets in meeting facilities. One of the easiest ways to do this is through what is known as 'universal design'. (S)

*BONUS:* The Relationship between LGBT Inclusion and Economic Development


----------



## Librarylady

Okay, this is LGBT related, but after dealing with a bunch of ignorant heterosexuals (not all of them are bad, I'm specifically speaking about a select group), I noticed something very 'interesting' you can say. Heterosexuals accuse us of shoving our sexuality down their throats, without them realizing that they shove theirs down ours in worse ways.

This is an example: Being a gay ISTJ is interesting because it makes me a lot more private than the typical stereotype. At most, I might mention my sexuality or who I'm dating, but that's usually it. I believe deeper details are private. But even mentioning who I might be dating is 'shoving it down their throats'. Meanwhile, they get into very gory details about their love lives and sex lives that I would never mention about mine. I find this to be very off putting, makes me feel awkward, and I wondered why they thought I cared to even hear about it. But It's not even heterophobia on my side, since I'd also be just as turned off and repulsed if a gay friend babbled on about the same thing. Most of the time they don't though, the heteros are more pushy about the parts of their sexuality that I don't want to know or talk about.

What irony it is though, to notice such a thing....


----------



## Kurt Wagner

succ said:


> OH. MYGOD.
> 
> So i was just brushing my teeth and i didn't know this until about 4 years ago when this came to be:
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you have to brush your tongue too! And I didn't consider it possible at the time because I'd trigger my gag reflex EVERY TIME but I've been diligent about brushing the very depths of my tongue and in the past few days I could shove that toothbrush up quite a bit...
> 
> But today is different.
> 
> I accidentally pushed it in so far so that the toothbrush touched the back of my throat and I did not gag. In fact, I even took the other end and poked the back of my throat with it and I keep getting better and better.
> 
> I am confident in the thought that I may become an expert cocksucker in the future. It's looking deep.


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Michael Hobbs, Together Alone: The Epidemic of Gay Loneliness (March 2017)
*
The term researchers use to explain this phenomenon is “minority stress.” In its most direct form, it’s pretty simple: Being a member of a marginalized group requires extra effort. When you’re the only woman at a business meeting, or the only black guy in your college dorm, you have to think on a level that members of the majority don’t. If you stand up to your boss, or fail to, are you playing into stereotypes of women in the workplace? If you don’t ace a test, will people think it’s because of your race? Even if you don’t experience overt stigma, considering these possibilities takes its toll over time.

For gay people, the effect is magnified by the fact that our minority status is hidden. Not only do we have to do all this extra work and answer all these internal questions when we’re 12, but we also have to do it without being able to talk to our friends or parents about it. […]

For decades, this is what psychologists thought, too: that the key stages in identity formation for gay men all led up to coming out, that once we were finally comfortable with ourselves, we could begin building a life within a community of people who’d gone through the same thing. But over the last 10 years, what researchers have discovered is that the struggle to fit in only grows more intense. A study published in 2015 found that rates of anxiety and depression were higher in men who had recently come out than in men who were still closeted.

“It’s like you emerge from the closet expecting to be this butterfly and the gay community just slaps the idealism out of you,” Adam says. When he first started coming out, he says, “I went to West Hollywood because I thought that’s where my people were. But it was really horrifying. It’s made by gay adults, and it’s not welcoming for gay kids. You go from your mom’s house to a gay club where a lot of people are on drugs and it’s like, this is my community? It’s like the fucking jungle.”

“I came out when I was 17, and I didn’t see a place for myself in the gay scene,” says Paul, a software developer. “I wanted to fall in love like I saw straight people do in movies. But I just felt like a piece of meat. It got so bad that I used to go to the grocery store that was 40 minutes away instead of the one that was 10 minutes away just because I was so afraid to walk down the gay street.”

The word I hear from Paul, from everyone, is “re-traumatized.” You grow up with this loneliness, accumulating all this baggage, and then you arrive in the Castro or Chelsea or Boystown thinking you’ll finally be accepted for who you are. And then you realize that everyone else here has baggage, too. All of a sudden it’s not your gayness that gets you rejected. It’s your weight, or your income, or your race. “The bullied kids of our youth,” Paul says, “grew up and became bullies themselves.”

“Gay men in particular are just not very nice to each other,” says John, the adventure tour guide. “In pop culture, drag queens are known for their takedowns and it’s all ha ha ha. But that meanness is almost pathological. All of us were deeply confused or lying to ourselves for a good chunk of our adolescence. But it’s not comfortable for us to show that to other people. So we show other people what the world shows us, which is nastiness.”

Every gay man I know carries around a mental portfolio of all the shitty things other gay men have said and done to him. I arrived to a date once and the guy immediately stood up, said I was shorter than I looked in my pictures and left. Alex, a fitness instructor in Seattle, was told by a guy on his swim team, “I’ll ignore your face if you fuck me without a condom.” Martin, a Brit living in Portland, has gained maybe 10 pounds since he moved there and got a Grindr message—on Christmas Day—that said: “You used to be so sexy. It’s a shame you messed it up.”

For other minority groups, living in a community with people like them is linked to lower rates of anxiety and depression. It helps to be close to people who instinctively understand you. But for us, the effect is the opposite. Several studies have found that living in gay neighborhoods predicts higher rates of risky sex and meth use and less time spent on other community activities like volunteering or playing sports. A 2009 study suggested that gay men who were more linked to the gay community were less satisfied with their own romantic relationships.

“Gay and bisexual men talk about the gay community as a significant source of stress in their lives,” Pachankis says. The fundamental reason for this, he says, is that “in-group discrimination” does more harm to your psyche than getting rejected by members of the majority. It’s easy to ignore, roll your eyes and put a middle finger up to straight people who don’t like you because, whatever, you don’t need their approval anyway. Rejection from other gay people, though, feels like losing your only way of making friends and finding love. Being pushed away from your own people hurts more because you need them more.

The researchers I spoke to explained that gay guys inflict this kind of damage on each other for two main reasons. The first, and the one I heard most frequently, is that gay men are shitty to each other because, basically, we’re men.

“The challenges of masculinity get magnified in a community of men,” Pachankis says. “Masculinity is precarious. It has to be constantly enacted or defended or collected. We see this in studies: You can threaten masculinity among men and then look at the dumb things they do. They show more aggressive posturing, they start taking financial risks, they want to punch things.”

This helps explain the pervasive stigma against feminine guys in the gay community. According to Dane Whicker, a clinical psychologist and researcher at Duke, most gay men report that they want to date someone masculine, and that they wished they acted more masculine themselves. Maybe that’s because, historically, masculine men have been more able to blend into straight society. Or maybe it’s internalized homophobia: Feminine gay men are still stereotyped as bottoms, the receptive partner in anal sex. […]

n the last 10 years, traditional gay spaces—bars, nightclubs, bathhouses—have begun to disappear, and have been replaced by social media. At least 70 percent of gay men now use hookup apps like Grindr and Scruff to meet each other. In 2000, around 20 percent of gay couples met online. By 2010, that was up to 70 percent. Meanwhile, the share of gay couples who met through friends dropped from 30 percent to 12 percent.

Usually when you hear about the shocking primacy of hookup apps in gay life—Grindr, the most popular, says its average user spends 90 minutes per day on it—it’s in some panicked media story about murderers or homophobes trawling them for victims, or about the troubling “chemsex” scenes that have sprung up in London and New York. And yes, those are problems. But the real effect of the apps is quieter, less remarked-upon and, in a way, more profound: For many of us, they have become the primary way we interact with other gay people.

“It’s so much easier to meet someone for a hookup on Grindr than it is to go to a bar by yourself,” Adam says. “Especially if you’ve just moved to a new city, it’s so easy to let the dating apps become your social life. It’s harder to look for social situations where you might have to make more of an effort.”

“I have moments when I want to feel desired and so I get on Grindr,” Paul says. “I upload a shirtless picture and I start getting these messages telling me I’m hot. It feels good in the moment, but nothing ever comes of it, and those messages stop coming after a few days. It feels like I’m scratching an itch, but it’s scabies. It’s just going to spread.”

The worst thing about the apps, though, and why they’re relevant to the health disparity between gay and straight men, is not just that we use them a lot. It is that they are almost perfectly designed to underline our negative beliefs about ourselves. In interviews that Elder, the post-traumatic stress researcher, conducted with gay men in 2015, he found that 90 percent said they wanted a partner who was tall, young, white, muscular and masculine. For the vast majority of us who barely meet one of those criteria, much less all five, the hookup apps merely provide an efficient way to feel ugly.

Paul says he’s “electrified waiting for rejection” as soon as he opens them. John, the former consultant, is 27, 6-foot-1 and has a six-pack you can see through his wool sweater. And even he says most of his messages don’t get replies, that he spends probably 10 hours talking to people on the app for every one hour he spends meeting for coffee or a hookup.

It’s worse for gay men of color. Vincent, who runs counseling sessions with black and Latino men through the San Francisco Department of Public Health, says the apps give racial minorities two forms of feedback: Rejected (“Sorry, I’m not into black guys”) and fetishized (“Hi, I’m really into black guys.”) Paihan, a Taiwanese immigrant in Seattle, shows me his Grindr inbox. It is, like mine, mostly hellos he has sent out to no reply. One of the few messages he received just says, “Asiiiaaaan.”

None of this is new, of course. Walt Odets, a psychologist who’s been writing about social isolation since the 1980s, says that gay men used to be troubled by the bathhouses in the same way they are troubled by Grindr now. The difference he sees in his younger patients is that “if someone rejected you at a bathhouse, you could still have a conversation afterwards. Maybe you end up with a friend out of it, or at least something that becomes a positive social experience. On the apps, you just get ignored if someone doesn’t perceive you as a sexual or romantic conquest.” The gay men I interviewed talked about the dating apps the same way straight people talk about Comcast: It sucks, but what are you gonna do? “You have to use the apps in smaller cities,” says Michael Moore, a psychologist at Yale. “They serve the purpose of a gay bar. But the downside is that they put all this prejudice out there.”

What the apps reinforce, or perhaps simply accelerate, is the adult version of what Pachankis calls the Best Little Boy in the World Hypothesis. As kids, growing up in the closet makes us more likely to concentrate our self-worth into whatever the outside world wants us to be—good at sports, good at school, whatever. As adults, the social norms in our own community pressure us to concentrate our self-worth even further—into our looks, our masculinity, our sexual performance. But then, even if we manage to compete there, even if we attain whatever masc-dom-top ideal we’re looking for, all we’ve really done is condition ourselves to be devastated when we inevitably lose it.

“We often live our lives through the eyes of others,” says Alan Downs, a psychologist and the author of _The Velvet Rage,_ a book about gay men’s struggle with shame and social validation. “We want to have man after man, more muscles, more status, whatever brings us fleeting validation. Then we wake up at 40, exhausted, and we wonder, Is that all there is? And then the depression comes.” […]

The Epidemic of Gay Loneliness - The Huffington Post


----------



## voron

I wish there was more activity on this side of the forum.
There's so much cishet stuff around, it makes me feel I'm not welcome here in a way + one reason why I've been inactive


----------



## Librarylady

voron said:


> I wish there was more activity on this side of the forum.
> There's so much cishet stuff around, it makes me feel I'm not welcome here in a way + one reason why I've been inactive


I feel the same way. I think the problem is that this topic starts off with a survey, so it doesn't really encourage discussion. I've tried to post in the regular relationship forum, but It's very heteronormative when it doesn't need to be.


----------



## voron

Sometimes I'm thinking that maybe a separate section for LGBT+ stuff could be made to this forum since it's a broad thing + having only one topic for it feels quite limited and crowded, to be honest.

A good idea?


----------



## Librarylady

voron said:


> Sometimes I'm thinking that maybe a separate section for LGBT+ stuff could be made to this forum since it's a broad thing + having only one topic for it feels quite limited and crowded, to be honest.
> 
> A good idea?


I do like the idea of having more LGBT specific topics


----------



## voron

Librarylady said:


> I do like the idea of having more LGBT specific topics



definitely agreed!
this idea could actually be taken forward, as in someone suggests this change right away (I can, if no one else can)
I don't think it would be an useless change at all.


----------



## Simpson17866

voron said:


> Sometimes I'm thinking that maybe a separate section for LGBT+ stuff could be made to this forum since it's a broad thing + having only one topic for it feels quite limited and crowded, to be honest.
> 
> A good idea?


 It might hurt some cishets' sensitive feelings, but it's worth a shot :happy:


----------



## voron

There it is

I hope I worded it just fine, but go comment if you have something to comment and so on


----------



## squareL

hey what's up, I'm new here and a bi trans girl. Might be a bad idea to out myself but whatever, I joined to make friends so hiya


----------



## backdrop12

Just came out on facebook and feel alot freeier about it . Should of done it sooner . Feel like a happier man ^^


----------



## Sexecutive

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? ENTJ
[*]Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Well, I'm simply just curious.
[*]How old are you? *7
[*]What's your gender? Fluid
[*]What's your sexual orientation? Bisexual
[*]How long have you known your orientation? Since I was a kid like 5 year old maybe.
[*]Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? I do. I love fast cars, fast boats, fast planes, fast computers and people think it's pretty much a man's thing.
[*]Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? No. Not at all.
[*]Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I am. Since I was in my early teenage. People are simply being indifferent about it.
[*]Do you know many LGBT people? Not very much other than those who kept sending me love letters or gifts. Maybe there are many more LGBT people who know me than those that I know.
[*]Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yes. Some of them have to be more sensible and reasonable if they expect to be accepted and treated equally. "My feelings" isn't a valid reason for anything.
[*]Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.
[*]Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No.
[*]Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes, several years maybe.
[*]What do you look for in a partner? Something in him/her that challenges or surprises me. I cannot pinpoint exactly what it is but generally, I appreciate a partner who could provide me with something I couldn't gain from anyone else in the world.
[*]Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, it was spectacular.
[*]Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? I do, like everyday. Well, it's certainly fantastic.
[*]Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
[*]Name some famous people you have a crush on. Myself.
[*]Show us your picture? No I won't.
*


----------



## AeoliusAmplified

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* To meet gay people here.
*How old are you?* 26
*What's your gender?* M
*What's your sexual orientation?* Homoromantic Demisexual
*How long have you known your orientation?* Since I was 15 years old.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Aside from being slightly effeminate, I don't think so
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes, mainly in High-school
*Do you know many LGBT people?* I know a few in real life.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* What did you think of them? Nope.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Somewhat.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* I guess I am picky. Someone smart, sensitive, honest, funny, caring, reliable and protective. Bonus points if he's also a geek.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* No one in particular
*Show us your picture?* Maybe later.


----------



## short circuit

I have a couple questions about coming out and would appreciate if anyone could answer:

How did you come out?
Were you treated differently after you came out?
Were you sure if you had picked the right time?
Did you already know how people would react?


----------



## Librarylady

angrycupcake said:


> How did you come out?


I told my Mom when I was 14. It was a simple conversation and to the point.



angrycupcake said:


> Were you treated differently after you came out?


Not really. I wasn't out at high school, and many students/friends made anti-gay jokes. So I didn't tell them.



angrycupcake said:


> Were you sure if you had picked the right time?


I did. I see people in their 30's and beyond, still closeted and not having accepted themselves. I have no regrets because of that. It's a lot easier to get the BS out of the way as a young teenager, that way you can be a well adjusted adult with no gay related drama.


----------



## flowerchild17

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet gay people here and possibly befriend them.
*How old are you?* 16
*What's your gender?* F
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual
*How long have you known your orientation?* Since I was 11 years old.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Not sure, I don't pay much attention to stereotypes and let myself be who I want.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Not as much as I would've thought.. Most people I know are tolerant. There are a few people that find out through others and call me names, although it's pretty rare.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Out to parents and close friends, not to my siblings. I came out last year, my parents told me that it's a phase and that I'm confused.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *My circle of friends is predominantly gay people.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Once, and I don't think I'll ever go back.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* Never.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* I have pretty high standards. They must want to go to college, be intelligent, doesn't take my crap, caring, protective, dedicated, vocal about their feelings and loyal. I prefer latinx or caucasian, not because I'm racist, but to avoid arguments with my mother.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Amandla Stenberg, Mae Whitman, Nick Robinson
*Show us your picture?* no thank you


----------



## zorya

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ENTP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* I love talking and I just can't lose the opportunity, especially that here I can find more accepting people.
*How old are you?* 15
*What's your gender? *Female
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual
*How long have you known your orientation? *I think I was 11 when I found out.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* I have no idea about bisexual stereotypes but my classmates told me bisexuality emanates from me, so probably I do. Especially that I've never told them about my orientation.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *I haven't told too many people I am bisexual. If I have, then I've done this after developing a strong friendship, so even one of the biggest homophobes I know said it didn't change anything. Nonetheless, somebody started spreading a rumour around the school that I am a lesbian and it changed my peers' attitude towards me. Also I experienced some homophobia on Internet. Since people don't know about my sexuality, I don't get too much of direct hate but still I don't like the feeling of my teacher or my friends talking about it as a mental illness. My country is homophobic in general, so there's a lot of homophobia to experience.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to?* About four friends of mine know, told my mum but she ignored it. I hope one day I can be truly out.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I do know some, but they're not in my circle of friends.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* No. I wanted to go to Equality Parade in Warsaw but 1. I was in London, 2. I got information on Facebook our lovely Polish homophobes planed attacking people attending the parade, 3. I told my mum about 2. and she would be scared.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* No.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Actually it's the way I was brung up that influences me. My mum has always supported LGBT people.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
*What do you look for in a partner?* Supportive person that can bring me back to Earth. It's the best friend who I can just runaway to the beach with if I need to. Spend there the whole day talking or actually not saying a word and still not be bored. When I am with this person, silence isn't awkward or not interesting - it's a beautiful moment with them. I don't care about money - I can be the 'breadwinner'. I don't want someone to survive with - I want someone to _live_ with.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Sorry, but I've never had a celebrity crush somehow.
*Show us your picture?* One day maybe.


----------



## Falling Foxes

I started a new thread.

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/1121018-ask-bisexual-question.html

Check it out. I think we need to be more active in making threads like these, just other threads which we can start a dialogue in. We might not be able to create an LGBT section but we can create big threads that people can come to for their concerns, questions and advice.


----------



## Librarylady

Falling Foxes said:


> I started a new thread.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/1121018-ask-bisexual-question.html
> 
> Check it out. I think we need to be more active in making threads like these, just other threads which we can start a dialogue in. We might not be able to create an LGBT section but we can create big threads that people can come to for their concerns, questions and advice.


This is a really good idea. Maybe we can make some for other sexualities and groups if people become more interested.


----------



## Falling Foxes

Librarylady said:


> This is a really good idea. Maybe we can make some for other sexualities and groups if people become more interested.


Exactly! I don't feel qualified to set up any of the other topics based on the infinite letters of the LGBTQA+ but I'd love to see more. I'll join in if anyone decides to make one and leave a link here. I mean, I would actually really love to see a genderqueer/trans one for personal reasons but, as I said, I don't feel qualified.


----------



## vivacious

Gonna fill this out because why not?

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* 
ENFP 

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* 
Boredom, desire to meet other LGBTQIA+ people. 

*How old are you? * 
Wouldn't you like to know? Haha, in my 20s.

*What's your gender? * 
Pretty gender non-conforming, but femme-leaning, sometimes boyish/alternative.

*What's your sexual orientation?* 
In between bisexual and gay, about a 4.5-5.5 on the Kinsey scale.

*How long have you known your orientation?* 
It's been fluctuating, but I've had an inkling that I wasn't straight when I was 12-13, and that I wasn't quite cis since I was about 5 or 6. More fully realized sexual orientation at 15.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? * 
Gender nonconformity in childhood and beyond lol. I can come off as kind of masculine sometimes. But probably not too much. Many of my queer friends probably fit a few stereotypes a lot better than I do. I'm not a butch lesbian who could beat a guy in a wrestling match or fix a car, nor am I lipstick, sports, or alternative lesbian.

Er, I probably resemble ENFP bisexual stereotypes a bit better. Kind of unintentionally/maybe a little intentionally (LOL) flirty, could go any way, but cute and kind of innocent thing.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? * 
A ton, especially from family and my hometown.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
Yeah, kind of fully embraced the whole gay as fuck thing last year, but if anyone asked a couple years ago, I would have told them. Uh, I stopped caring about how people reacted, which has been fantastic, but mostly positive in the area I'm in now. Would have been a little more weird in my hometown, especially in high school, but even there it's more chill now. 

*Do you know many LGBT people? *
Yes, I've gotten to know many LGBTQIA+ people at my university, but I'd say overall my friends are half and half in terms of cis/straight and queer.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
Not tooooo much, but I did get involved in the LGBT admit welcoming event earlier this year. It was lovely, and we were really able to make the admit feel at home, enough that most committed to our university. It's kind of hit or miss and sometimes I don't really connect with the people there.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
See above. I did that and also went to another university's queer conference, but it was a bit underwhelming. 

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Yes? For sure, I support LGBT rights all the way and am very liberal.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
Thank god, I'm out of my last relationship! I struggle to leave my relationships even when they're not very worthwhile. Thinking of focusing on myself for a while, but can't help the gay crushes I get.

*What do you look for in a partner?* 
Varies, but I finally nailed down a list of things I want after I left my last relationship. I also kind of met a girl online who is basically everything I could ever want in a significant other, LOL. I would definitely love people who are nerdy/geeky and gamers, people who like to talk and discuss, driven and motivated in terms of both self and work. Must be respectful, patient, and sensitive. At least relatively social, and willing to both stay in and go out sometimes. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
Yes, with 2 people. Uh, I'd call them mostly good, though neither ever got me off. Bit unequal in that respect, but I didn't care too much... I just appreciated the intimacy and how aroused they could make me feel, even without climax. But yeah, I was often a super submissive top :x. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Nope, and I don't really foresee it happening in the future. 

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
No, but I should!! 

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Er, can I just say I ship Sendrick LMFAO. So bad but so good. 

*Show us your picture? *
Nah, not on a public forum.


----------



## Endologic

_What's your personality type (MBTI)?_
INTP

_Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?_
Nope; I saw it in the forum and was bored enough to click on it.

_How old are you?_
20

_What's your gender?_
Male Apache Helicopter

_What's your sexual orientation?_
Straight

_How long have you known your orientation?_
Since I was 8.

_Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?_
I'm logical.

_Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?_
It's funny as much as anything if it's not serious but discrimination based on it sucks.
I guess it depends on the definition.

_Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?_
It's not being straight that one has to keep from people, it's being lewd.

_Do you know many LGBT people?_
"LGBT" people? I don't know anyone personally who follows the ideology, nor do I know any openly gay people.

_Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?_
No, and I never intend to.

_Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?_
No, and I don't intend to, but I like the idea of Hitler-saluting the rainbow flag and yelling "seek help" to troll people.
Sadly there are enough idiots who wouldn't get the joke and assume the person(s) doing it are genuine National Socialists that I wouldn't do it.

_Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?_
No, but it's included in my political ideology. I think the state has no business in marriage and should let people do what they want without it affecting them financially. This implies gay marriage being legal.

_Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?_
Nope and never was; I like the idea of companionship and sex, but I have an aversion to commitment.

_What do you look for in a partner?_
Besides above average intelligence, social skills, and looks, someone who understands and completes me; someone with whom I can be on a wavelength with, someone who is objective but also gives emotional support. I desire a certain deep friendship with the partner.

_Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?_
Does masturbation count? (nope)

_Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?_
Ehh

_Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?_
No, and I never intend to.

_Name some famous people you have a crush on._
...

_Show us your picture?_
Nope.

___

Also I prefer green.


----------



## Simpson17866

https://debunkingdenialism.com/2017/03/07/the-apache-attack-helicopter-gambit-declined/

There is a famous quote from several hundred years ago that suggests that misinformation can travel across the globe before truth has gotten its running boots on. If we have learnt anything from the modern Internet era, it is that this is a very apt description for how things work. Claims that are surprising, engaging, sensationalist or emotionally manipulative receive many orders of magnitude more likes and shares compared with detailed fact-checking or other forms of skeptical content.

One such persistent set of claims is involved in the Apache attack helicopter gambit. It involves comparing LGBT people and other gender and sexual minorities to someone who thinks that they are an attack helicopter. The gambit wrongly puts a heavy focus on self-identification compared with biological and psychological realities, insinuates that many of these categories are based on things that are not physically possible or delusional, conflates extreme surgical procedures for aesthetic purposes with therapeutic surgery and that a request for basic human rights for trans people is akin to demanding to have the right to murder people arbitrarily. All of these claims are extremely misleading and wrong.

*What is the Apache attack helicopter gambit?*

The Apache attack helicopter gambit originated on the Internet during 2014 as copy/paste spam that has spread via websites such as Reddit and 4chan. It gained increased attention during the months leading up to the 2016 general election in the United States and February of 2017. Although it has mutated over time, the core content stays roughly the same

The idea is to mock and make extreme misrepresentation of gender and sexual minorities in the context of LGBT activism. In particular, the reference to plastic surgery and name change suggests that the primarily target is trans people, whereas the mentioning of privilege indicates that it revolves around particular forms of social justice activism.

The gambit is based on at least four central tricks. First, it portrays gender and sexual minorities as being about self-identification rather than biological and psychological realities. Second, it insinuates that gender and sexual minorities are based on something that is physically impossible and involve a delusional belief. Third, it conflates extreme plastic surgery for aesthetic purposes with plastic surgery for therapeutic benefit. Finally, it attempts to depict advocacy for basic human rights for trans people as extreme and unreasonable demands.

*Why is the gambit flawed?*

The reason why the Apache attack helicopter gambit is flawed is because its four central tricks are factually wrong.

*(1) being LGBT is not primarily about self-identification*

Being LGBT is not primarily based on transient preferences or self-identification, but about actual biological and psychological realities. The American Psychological Association (APA) defines sexual orientation as:

Sexual orientation refers to an enduring pattern of emotional, romantic and/or sexual attractions to men, women or both sexes. Sexual orientation also refers to a person’s sense of identity based on those attractions, related behaviors and membership in a community of others who share those attractions.​
APA further defines transgender as:

Transgender is an umbrella term for persons whose gender identity, gender expression or behavior does not conform to that typically associated with the sex to which they were assigned at birth.​
In particular, APA explicitly states in their FAQs to sexual orientation and transgender that it is not merely a matter of self-identification or choice. Thus, being LGBT is not something you are because you have a certain self-identification. Thus, the overt focus on self-identification makes the comparison inaccurate.

*(2) being transgender is not physically impossible or a delusion*

The human in the analogy believes that they are an attack helicopter. This is portrayed as ludicrous since humans can obviously not be attack helicopters. The insinuation is that this is also the case for transgender people. However, trans people do not actually believe that they have e. g. a different chromosomal configuration than they actually have or other currently impossible things. Instead, they understand that sex and gender is not that simplistic (and involves multiple levels of analysis and many layers of complexity) and that not everyone falls perfectly and neatly into one of two categories.

Furthermore, being transgender is not delusional because being transgender does not in itself constitute a mental disorder, does not involve a delusional belief about e. g. sex chromosomes, does not involve thought disturbances or odd shifts in speech content, does not involve auditory or visual hallucinations and antipsychotics is not an effective or recommended therapeutic for gender dysphoria. This issue was investigated in more detail in an article about how being transgender is nothing like having a psychotic Napoleon delusion. In essence, this is a predecessor to the Apache attack helicopter gambit and both of them are ultimately scientifically erroneous.

*(3) extreme aesthetic plastic surgery is not the same as therapeutic surgery*

The kind of plastic surgery discussed in the Apache attack helicopter copy/paste spam involves extreme body modification for what is obviously for cosmetic purposes. Those rotary blades and cannons will not in the slightest be functional with the current state of technology. There are also no scientific studies that show that this would be beneficial for anyone who thinks that they are an Apache attack helicopter.

In contrast, gender reassignment surgery is an evidence-based treatment for transgender individuals who suffer from gender identity disorder or gender dysphoria. It is also included in the Standards of Care document compiled by the World Professional Association for Transgender Health. Pretending that these two kinds of plastic surgery are the same or even comparable is not reasonable.

*(4) basic human rights for trans people are not extreme or unreasonable*

People who insist that others allow them to kill people unjustifiably are clearly making extreme and unreasonable demands that should not be granted. However, advocating basic human rights (including legal protection from discrimination that other minority groups enjoy) for trans people is neither extreme nor unreasonable.

*Conclusion*

The Apache attack helicopter meme is typically used to mock LGBT people or human rights advocacy and likely deployed as a poor attempt at satire. However, because it is so widespread and enormously misleading, it is worth analyzing it from a scientific and skeptical perspective.

The gambit puts too much focus on self-identification over biological and psychological realities. It wrongly insinuates that trans people are somehow delusional when in reality, neither being trans nor having gender dysphoria involves psychotic symptoms. It makes a vulgar conflation between different kinds of plastic surgeries and pretend that a request for basic human rights for trans people is comparable to demanding to have the right to kill people. The gambit is highly misleading and wrong on essentially all of its testable claims.


----------



## Antipode

Do any of you feel like it's particularly challenging to form gay relationships? 

I know I'm personally a little picky with who I can connect with; however, it feels like a large portion of the gay community is insecure and broken hearted. So many who are still hooking up, seem to be wrapped up in their innate desire for sex, along with trying to find who they are, creating nothing beneficial. And when they're tired of hooking up, they believe they want something serious, but have never found themselves to form a healthy relationship. 

Then there's the ones you just aren't compatible with.

Ones you don't share the same values. So on.

The pool already feels so small!


----------



## vivacious

@Antipode

Totally understand where you're coming from. I often don't feel like I'm on the same wavelength as the gay girls I'm around. Whether they're still desperate to get into their first relationship, hooking up, or dating serially... there seems to be this barrier, and it's pretty uncomfortable for me.

I don't want to get into a relationship just because we both like vagina, and honestly, that's what I mean by people seeking their first relationship or hooking up... or even potentially taking a relationship too seriously and not looking at it realistically. (The whole lesbian U-Haul stereotype comes to mind.)

I know it's possible though. Out of the people I've spoken to in person and online, I knoooow that the type of people I'm looking for exist (AND they're not straight either). Just hasn't happened yet, but I'm hopeful, and definitely trying to form healthier relationships!


----------



## Librarylady

Antipode said:


> Do any of you feel like it's particularly challenging to form gay relationships?
> 
> I know I'm personally a little picky with who I can connect with; however, it feels like a large portion of the gay community is insecure and broken hearted. So many who are still hooking up, seem to be wrapped up in their innate desire for sex, along with trying to find who they are, creating nothing beneficial. And when they're tired of hooking up, they believe they want something serious, but have never found themselves to form a healthy relationship.
> 
> Then there's the ones you just aren't compatible with.
> 
> Ones you don't share the same values. So on.
> 
> The pool already feels so small!


Yes.

I am female, but I feel that gay people of all genders seem to prefer hook-ups. In the case of lesbians, It's usually because we're taught that lesbian is a porn word and that actual relationships don't exist or are inferior to ones with men. I mostly meet bicurious girls or "heteromantic bisexuals" that want a threesome or girl on the side, and it gets old QUICK. 

Or if they are into relationships, the internalized homophobia puts a strain on me.

Lol, this is why I still haven't had any sexual experience even though I'm in my late 20's. If you don't want to try shallow hook-ups and are gay....it's a lot of "tough luck" finding anyone.


----------



## Antipode

vivacious said:


> @*Antipode*
> 
> Totally understand where you're coming from. I often don't feel like I'm on the same wavelength as the gay girls I'm around. Whether they're still desperate to get into their first relationship, hooking up, or dating serially... there seems to be this barrier, and it's pretty uncomfortable for me.
> 
> I don't want to get into a relationship just because we both like vagina, and honestly, that's what I mean by people seeking their first relationship or hooking up... or even potentially taking a relationship too seriously and not looking at it realistically. (The whole lesbian U-Haul stereotype comes to mind.)
> 
> I know it's possible though. Out of the people I've spoken to in person and online, I knoooow that the type of people I'm looking for exist (AND they're not straight either). Just hasn't happened yet, but I'm hopeful, and definitely trying to form healthier relationships!


I like what you said about taking the relationship too seriously and not looking at it realistically.

I don't know if you meant it like this, but the other side is the fact that when you find someone, there's this instant urge to be like, "Well, we connect because we both like how the other looks." Because we're gay, we have to like each other because the other is a guy. On top of dealing with all the weird and unique tribulations that comes with being gay, you also have to make sure its realistic, and there are honest connections. It's hard to meet a guy you like, and you seem to get along well with, but not everything connects, because then you have to force yourself to say goodbye, and wonder how likely it is to meet someone in the small pool that does match you? It's already hard enough finding a true, healthy, connected relationship when you're straight xD


----------



## Antipode

Librarylady said:


> Yes.
> 
> I am female, but I feel that gay people of all genders seem to prefer hook-ups. In the case of lesbians, It's usually because we're taught that lesbian is a porn word and that actual relationships don't exist or are inferior to ones with men. I mostly meet bicurious girls or "heteromantic bisexuals" that want a threesome or girl on the side, and it gets old QUICK.
> 
> Or if they are into relationships, the internalized homophobia puts a strain on me.
> 
> Lol, this is why I still haven't had any sexual experience even though I'm in my late 20's. If you don't want to try shallow hook-ups and are gay....it's a lot of "tough luck" finding anyone.


I think it's fine not being sexual yet. I have, but it's with guys I was dating. I make an effort to not have sex with a guy until after we're dating and have gone through the normal stuff. Sex complicates things, and prefer to know the person first, or else it's hard to leave a good sex partner, even if they're bad for you, because we can confuse sex with emotion.


----------



## no013

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFP

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Meeting other queer folks.

How old are you? 33

What's your gender? X

What's your sexual orientation? Pansexual

How long have you known your orientation? I've always felt like I don't fit into the fe/male mold, and I've never liked just males or females, but I didn't have the language to label it until much later.

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not really. I might have "looked" queer when I was younger, but now stuff like dyed hair and piercings and stuff like that are a lot more common. I don't listen to stereotypical stuff like '**** rock' or circuit music. I don't really associate with many queer people because my interests and activities don't bring me into contact with other queer people.

Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Not really since middle and highschool. Back then it was the classic bullying - mostly verbal but some physical stuff - and shunning.

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? When I came out as bi (didn't know what pan was at the time) when I was 16, my mom told me to "pick a side". The rest of my family probably figured it out since I've worked in LGBT settings, or they know it from reading my Facebook profile, but I've never done the traditional Coming Out Speech with them. 

Do you know many LGBT people? Not really. I used to know more when I lived in my hometown and worked in the Gaybourhood.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Yup. For a time I was involved with organizing discussion groups. I've also been involved on a participant level. Some groups were better than others  It really has to do with the facilitators, as well as the participants, and sometimes the fact that it's a drop-in versus sign-up group affects things.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Over the years I've probably been to quite a few, but I don't feel I've ever been heavily involved.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Somewhat. I wouldn't vote for someone who is homophobic, but I wouldn't vote for someone just because they are queer.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? I'm married.

What do you look for in a partner? Depends on how you determine "partner". Like my husband? Or someone we meet at the club and plan on inviting home? Physically, I like all sorts of people. Mentally, I'm pretty open minded too. My husband is ESTJ (though he scores as ESTP on tests) and I'm INFP sooo 

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes. Some were good and others were not so good.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Yes. Some were good and others were not so good.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No. I pretty much only go to "straight" clubs. And I sometimes end up kissing people of the same sex there too. Nobody cares, but FAAB on Woman contact isn't seen the same way as guy/guy contact due to homophobia and sexism and all that fun stuff  I typically go to goth clubs, so I don't think many people would mind about 2 guys dancing or kissing either. I find swinger clubs are somewhat open to same-sex interaction, though most people there seem to be more on the heterosexual side, and pretty much everyone is cisgender.

Show us your picture? Noooope.


----------



## Toidi

Nice to meet you all! Another weirdo L in the team


----------



## Simpson17866

Toidi said:


> Nice to meet you all! Another weirdo L in the team


 Welcome aboard :happy:


----------



## hellonearth

1. *What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP.
2. *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* No.
3. *How old are you?* 22.
4. *What's your gender?* I'm a trans guy.
5. *What's your sexual orientation?* Pansexual, leaning on gay.
6. *How long have you known your orientation?* Since I was born doesn't seem to be the right answer, but let's say since I was pretty young. I realized I liked guys more during my teens.
7. *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* The kind of music I listen to, maybe. 
8. *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes, in school. I had to quit for this reason (and others, but mainly this one).
9. *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Yes. Officially since I was 14, but earlier than that if we count the fact that everyone already knew it before that but no one talked about it. People in school didn't like it, and at home my father rejected it, he also rejected me being trans.
10. *Do you know many LGBT people?* A few but I'm not close to them.
11. *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies?* *What did you think of them?* No, but I think they're great and that the world needs them.
12. *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* No, but only because I live in the middle of nowhere and there isn't much opportunities for me to do so. Otherwise I'd gladly participate in any event.
13. *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Yes.
14. *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* No.
15. *What do you look for in a partner?* I don't know. Someone crazy like I am, someone who could understand me, someone passionate and impulsive, someone that isn't your average person. It could be my opposite or my double, I don't really care, as long as we click, somehow. Also someone ready for a serious relationship, I can't handle flings anymore or people that run away.
16. *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender?* *Good or bad?* Yes. I had the good and the bad, but mostly the good I'd reckon.
17. *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yes. And bad, mostly.
18. *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* Not really.
19. *Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Ezra Miller, Ellen DeGeneres, Sia, a bunch of French people I can't bother to name here, and another bunch of other people I am too lazy to type. Draco Malfoy, but he isn't real.
20. *Show us your picture?* Uh.


----------



## Falling Foxes

Do you ever pick up strangers on you 'gaydar' and then it starts to drive you insane that you _know_ they have to be gay but you can't _prove_ it? I shouldn't have to but...

There's these two who run a health food shop where I work. I'm convinced they are a couple. I just can't _prove_ it.

Also went to a club which was accidentally filled with lesbians. I see them flirt, carress one another, gazing into eachothers eyes, touching in places friends don't touch and then my friend has the gall to say "Yeah but you can't prove it? I've seen straight girls do that."

I JUST KNOW, okay?


----------



## hellonearth

Falling Foxes said:


> I JUST KNOW, okay?


There's that guy I used to know, we went to school together. He always said he was straight. But... nope. I know he isn't. It's just small stuff, and he's so awkward that most people just don't think about it, but I did and so if I run into him one day, I'm pretty sure he'll be in a relationship with a freaking guy. :yeah:

There, thanks for giving me an opening to talk about this.


----------



## Falling Foxes

hellonearth said:


> There's that guy I used to know, we went to school together. He always said he was straight. But... nope. I know he isn't. It's just small stuff, and he's so awkward that most people just don't think about it, but I did and so if I run into him one day, I'm pretty sure he'll be in a relationship with a freaking guy. :yeah:
> 
> There, thanks for giving me an opening to talk about this.


I hope one day you do meet him again and get the justification you need. XD


----------



## hellonearth

Falling Foxes said:


> I hope one day you do meet him again and get the justification you need. XD


If it happens; I'll report back to you, so we can celebrate how good our gaydar is.


----------



## unstable.exe

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ISTJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet more LGBT people interested in MBTI.
*How old are you? *18
*What's your gender?* Male
*What's your sexual orientation?* I'd said I'm gay, although I do believe I could fall in love with a woman
*How long have you known your orientation?* I always knew.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* Mmh, perhaps with my physique, I got somewhat of a feminine body other than that, I don't think so, could be wrong though...
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* My family is very homophobic and religious, so when I came out they didn't take it well.. at all but it's my life.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm out to my friends and my parents, it's not something I hide but it's not something I tell unless asked or it's necessary. As said in the previous question my family took it very bad, told me how I was going to rot in the pit of hell.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few. Best-friend is bisexual.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* Mmh, like groups? I was in one big group on Facebook once, they always met in real life once a month, worst experience of my life, people were very stereotypical it's like everyone was the same and they were too "In your face" and me being an introvert was too much.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I went to Hamburg's Pride Parade, I really like it and I'm definitely going to go to prides again.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* Somewhat.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Never been in a relationship.
*What do you look for in a partner?* I'd said that it depends the persons but for example physically, I'd said somewhere near my 6'1, don't really mind a bit taller or a bit smaller. Squared jaws are my weakness but other than that it all comes to the mind of the person, I don't care for skin color or anything like that. Open-minded, dedicated, someone who knows what he wants in life and is going to get it but as said it depends on the person.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes, you could say they were good but I didn't like them, so not that good I guess? Surprisingly enough, even though I've had sex, I haven't kissed anyone yet.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Nope.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* Matthew Daddario, I'm obsessed with his personality. Dave Franco, Shawn Mendes and Ezra Miller.
*Show us your picture?* I'm ugly af.. but I guess I can. *WARNING, your screen may break I guess.*

* *













imgur.com/KNtUVp8


----------



## Falling Foxes

Mude said:


> A discord server sounds perfect. I have several exams this week, but assuming I survive, I can look into setting something up.
> 
> Yes, I'm still trying to figure out what gender means to me. I know that my self-concept and preferred presentation are neutral but beyond that, socially, I don't know what else there is. Short of building communities prominent enough that they can't be easily ignored by the general public, I don't know if there's much to be done.
> 
> And personally, I don't experience enough social dysphoria to force the issue in my day-to-day life. The only troubles I have revolve around the same heterosexual and cisgender normativities that plague LGBT folk in general. Or gender role rigidity that binary people also deal with. In reality, the only people I'd ever tell are (chosen) family and partners.
> 
> More broadly, what do you (and others?) think about the state of LGBT inclusiveness in society? Wherever you are, do you think things are getting better? Worse? I noticed the discussion earlier about how this forum has become less inclusive lately. I'm curious if you've observed the same elsewhere.


I haven't noticed this forum is less inclusive. I'm pretty loud about my sexuality at least but then I don't explore every sub forum but the ones I have been talking about my sexuality either never commented on it and therefore it felt like no big deal or were surprised at first and then accepted it.

Gender I'm more hesitant to mention because there hasn't been such a great discussion about gender in the world even among the people I'd consider accepting. It's just less known how to react to it. I had one conversation about it here before but I wasn't particularly comfortable being the only one who could just talk from the perspective of a gender questioning person. It was a conversation with the 'best of intentions' but ignorant still and uncomfortable.

There have been conversations about bisexuals and it was topics openly inviting people who disagreed with the lifestyle of a bisexual. Maybe it's just my perspective but it didn't feel hostile but maybe that's because when I explained their assumptions were wrong it killed the conversation... Perhaps they just took it away to think about?

Anyway, when it comes to to the real world I've lived in London which while it feels like the place I could most be myself it also felt like the most threatening place. There were other even less tolerant places in the UK that I lived but I never let it impact me, I just learnt when to tell people, whilst drunk at a work party surrounded by people who openly make homophobic jokes probably wasn't one of them but at least they responded with, albeit uncomfortable, "You do you." As for talking about gender with said people, no, I'd never, because I know they haven't been conditioned to respond that way.

In Czech Republic, they are both less tolerant of diversity and less aggressive about it. If there's any judgement it's silent and not physical but there are also less opportunities to express yourself and I certainly don't with the way I dress here because I'd be the only weirdo dressed like I don't fit in for miles.

I see a difference between sexuality and gender acceptance within LGBT itself... I couldn't even tell my boyfriend about my gender questioning because there's still a lot of ignorance and therefore stigma.

As for if things are getting better or worse? In the grand scheme of things: better. It feels worse because there's suddenly been a lot more political opportunity for the homophobic/transphobic etc people to voice themselves but I don't think the amount of them has increased, just the loudness. But then I'd probably feel more under threat in countries where the governments are changing laws or threatening to change laws that impact LGBT so therefore it's not my place to judge the world or the internet as a whole.


----------



## Sugarpot

Falling Foxes said:


> I haven't noticed this forum is less inclusive. I'm pretty loud about my sexuality at least but then I don't explore every sub forum but the ones I have been talking about my sexuality either never commented on it and therefore it felt like no big deal or were surprised at first and then accepted it.
> 
> Gender I'm more hesitant to mention because there hasn't been such a great discussion about gender in the world even among the people I'd consider accepting. It's just less known how to react to it. I had one conversation about it here before but I wasn't particularly comfortable being the only one who could just talk from the perspective of a gender questioning person. It was a conversation with the 'best of intentions' but ignorant still and uncomfortable.
> 
> There have been conversations about bisexuals and it was topics openly inviting people who disagreed with the lifestyle of a bisexual. Maybe it's just my perspective but it didn't feel hostile but maybe that's because when I explained their assumptions were wrong it killed the conversation... Perhaps they just took it away to think about?
> 
> Anyway, when it comes to to the real world I've lived in London which while it feels like the place I could most be myself it also felt like the most threatening place. There were other even less tolerant places in the UK that I lived but I never let it impact me, I just learnt when to tell people, whilst drunk at a work party surrounded by people who openly make homophobic jokes probably wasn't one of them but at least they responded with, albeit uncomfortable, "You do you." As for talking about gender with said people, no, I'd never, because I know they haven't been conditioned to respond that way.
> 
> In Czech Republic, they are both less tolerant of diversity and less aggressive about it. If there's any judgement it's silent and not physical but there are also less opportunities to express yourself and I certainly don't with the way I dress here because I'd be the only weirdo dressed like I don't fit in for miles.
> 
> I see a difference between sexuality and gender acceptance within LGBT itself... I couldn't even tell my boyfriend about my gender questioning because there's still a lot of ignorance and therefore stigma.
> 
> As for if things are getting better or worse? In the grand scheme of things: better. It feels worse because there's suddenly been a lot more political opportunity for the homophobic/transphobic etc people to voice themselves but I don't think the amount of them has increased, just the loudness. But then I'd probably feel more under threat in countries where the governments are changing laws or threatening to change laws that impact LGBT so therefore it's not my place to judge the world or the internet as a whole.


I agree, but fear at least for me is a wast of life, not even just time. So I too am pretty loud about my sexuality. Because I know how to discern seeing through the "noise" and really "get" to the signal to be able to separate myself from the metaphor of the matrix. I don't get to see too many people talking about sexuality often, and even when talking about it's pretty vanilla and most of the times against sexuality on even the most liberal sets.


----------



## InTheShadows

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
INFJ

Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
Being a transwoman who prefers to date women, it's nice to connect to people. I haven't been able to do that much.

How old are you? 
44

What's your gender?
Female

What's your sexual orientation? 
Lesbian. 

How long have you known your orientation? 
I've never been interested in men sexually. 

I knew I was trans from when I was 3 or 4. I started transitioning at 18 and finished at 22. 

Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
In terms of the modern trans community, I'm old school - I wanted to integrate back into world and keep doing the best I can just like anyone else. In terms of Lesbian community, I'm on the outer peripheral. 


Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? 
Homophobia, not really. When I was with my expartner, we just were low key. Transphobia, yes. Younger years when people who knew me in high school were around I got heckled and marginalized pretty badly. 

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? 
The people that know me, know my story and know what's going on. Am I an open book to strangers? No. 


Do you know many LGBT people? 
I know a bit. Being I'm kind of a lone wolf and don't get into the gay pride march scene, I don't go hobnobing though with a lot. 

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? 
I used to volunteer at a LGBT youth group. I'm a member of the Log Cabin Republicans.

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
No. Too private for that.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
Yes and no. A politican who blindly uses the bible to harm and justify persecution of people, I will vote against them every time. A LGBT activist who wants to tell me there is only one way to think, I'll walk away from too.

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
No. It's been 8 1/2 years since the last one.

What do you look for in a partner? 
Emotional connection, depth, willingness and openness to love. All that gooey NF stuff.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
Yes. Physical was fine. Emotions lacked and ultimately, was the end. No NF type spark.

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
No. I've never been into guys.

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
No.

Name some famous people you have a crush on.
I don't crush per say, admire or think they are cool though, sure. 

Show us your picture?
Maybe in due time. I'm kind of private about that too.*


----------



## ontologicaldeer

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INFJ (6w5 sx/so)
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? to introduce myself by answering these questions, actually
How old are you? 24
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? Gay
How long have you known your orientation? Well... since always? lol
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Yes, particularly my academic interests. I would say I'm kind of an intellectual ***.
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Nothing that dangerous, though my parents pretty much fucked up with my mental health some years ago.
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? I am.
Do you know many LGBT people? I know.
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? In a way, yes, though I wouldn't like to be a "real activist"; I find it exhausting.
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Some. They were cool; sometimes can be a little intimidating, if they have a more political overtone. 
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Very much.
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? I'm kind of getting to know this guy. He is a little bit slower than me, but I think that was just what I'm looking for. Hopefully we're gonna explore this together. :happy:
What do you look for in a partner? I don't really know, it keeps changing. Usually, I'm looking for new people - and by new I mean, somebody that I literally had no idea even existed. I find it stressing to date friends or the people I work with. Phisically, I don't have a type. I used to go out with guys that were more extraverted than me, but since my last affair I'm done with it. I just want somebody that is interesting (that includes good sex), treats me well and respects my space. 
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Yes, good.
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Not really.
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? Where I live there are no gay bars or clubs, so I don't go out as a much as I've would like to.
Name some famous people you have a crush on. I hate celebrities.
Show us your picture? Nah.


----------



## Dedbyte

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
INTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
Just out of curiousity.

*How old are you? *
20

*What's your gender? *
M

*What's your sexual orientation? *
Homosexual

*How long have you known your orientation? *
Since I was 9

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Not really no.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Homophobia. Yes. It doesn't bother me.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
I don't hide it. I'll blatantly say another guy is attractive in front of 20 people.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *
I've come across a lot that found themselves confident enough to mention it to me because of my own openness.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *
200% not interested. I don't see the point.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
No.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
I'm not sure.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
Relationships aren't my thing.

*What do you look for in a partner?*
If I had to say, definitely strong respect for my needs. This includes solitude, quiet time, random and unpredictable bouts of affection and a very good understanding over how I handle emotions in others. There are many more things I could say about this, I am very specific, but like I said: Relationships aren't my thing.

Now friends with benefits though ♥... 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
No, unfortunately.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
No.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
No.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Ben Affleck

*Show us your picture? *
Sure







In all seriousness you are asking too much of me.


----------



## pinwheel

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? 
*INTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? 
*To encounter other people who are like me, and figure things out.

*How old are you?
*19.

*What's your gender? 
*Female

*What's your sexual orientation? 
*Either bisexual or lesbian. I'm trying to figure it out, as I said.

*How long have you known your orientation?
*I've known I wasn't straight since I was around 12-13. At first I didn't really identify as anything specific, I just had the mindset that "I am whatever I am and I like whoever I like" and thus didn't think a label was necessary. I didn't get the point about labeling love. 
Later on I would identify as bisexual, then pansexual, then asexual, then bisexual again. And now, since a few months ago, I've been wondering if I've actually been a lesbian this whole time without realizing it. 
The thing is, I thought I was asexual because the thought of having sex repulsed me. But I realized later that it was the thought of having sex with _men_ specifically that repulsed me. If I imagine myself having sex with a woman, it doesn't feel weird.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? 
*I probably did when I was younger because I used to dress in a pretty non-feminine way and I never wore make up. But my style has changed a bit since then and I'm more comfortable with typically feminine clothing now. I still don't use make up often, but I use it more now compared to before.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
*That depends. I haven't personally experienced anything directed at me, but people I know have said homophobic things without knowing my sexuality, so I guess I've indirectly experienced it, but it was not intentionally directed at me? (if that makes sense?)

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *
I'm not out to my family. Part of me thinks that they might know/suspect it already, but that they are denying/ignoring it since I haven't openly come out to them. But I don't know. Perhaps they have no clue and I'm just over-analyzing?
I'm out as bisexual to some of my friends and they are okay with it. Other friends I have probably also know, because I've given them quite a lot of hints.
Only two of my closest friends know that I might be a lesbian, because I talked to them about it. They were cool with it. 

*Do you know many LGBT people? 
*I know a few people who have come out to me.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?
*No. 

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*No.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*Yes, to an extent.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*No.

*What do you look for in a partner? 
*I'm not really interested in dating anyone at the moment, but when the time comes, I'd probably want someone who's open-minded and curious, someone who isn't afraid to recognize their mistakes and learn from them, and someone who's preferably more outgoing than me since I'm pretty introverted. I love music and I really want someone who also loves music. Also it would be great if we have the same sense of humor. (wow I sound so demanding right now I'm such a bitch)

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*No. Only making out. It felt pretty nice, I guess...?

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?
*No. Only making out. I didn't feel anything special.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*I've been thinking of doing it but I haven't done it yet.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.
*..... I have an immense celebrity crush on Min Yoongi from BTS (the guy in my avatar)...... He's the only reason why I think I might not be a lesbian.....  (I know there's a big difference between a celebrity crush and a real crush, but still.....)

*Show us your picture?
*Do you mean a picture of me? If yes, I think I'll pass.


----------



## angelfish

* *





*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
INFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
For a sense of belonging I think. I seem "normal" sexually but don't feel like it inside. I appreciate everyone in this thread sharing their thoughts and experiences.

*What's your gender? *
Female

*What's your sexual orientation? *
Demisexual, panromantic

*How long have you known your orientation?* 
I suppose I have had a sense of it since my teenage years, though the labels are recent.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Probably, yes. I have been called "prude", "goody two-shoes", "boring" by acquaintances in regard to my lack of overt sexuality. 

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Not directed at me. I have been witness to it.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* 
No, though I don't know that there really is much of an "out" for me. I am panromantic, but I don't know how many people would understand that terminology, or consider it legitimate. I know that I am attracted to men sexually, but I don't know about women. I am sort of in an awkward one-foot-in, one-foot-out place.

*Do you know many LGBT people? *
A few, but haven't really made any friends.
*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* 
I haven't.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? 
*Just a pride parade. It was fun, though I sort of felt like a phony walking with my husband. 

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? 
*Yes.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
*Yes, married to a heterosexual male. We've been together 7-ish years.

*What do you look for in a partner?
*Kindness, conscientiousness, intellectualism, patience, sense of humor, desire for adventure, stability.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? 
*I haven't.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 
*Yes. One very bad. The rest good.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? 
*No.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
*Prince Harry, Selena Gomez, Obama. "Crush" being a loose term.

*Show us your picture? 
*No thank you.


----------



## Simpson17866

angelfish said:


> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?
> *Just a pride parade. It was fun, though I sort of felt like a phony walking with my husband.


 It's LGBT+, with some extended acronyms looking like LGBTTQQIAAP or QUILTBAG.


It's not just LG :wink:


----------



## Elyasis

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ*
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? Filling out forms makes me moist. *h:
*How old are you? 29*
*What's your gender? Agender*
*What's your sexual orientation? All*
*How long have you known your orientation? The proper words for what my orientation is still eludes me to this day. I usually just go with Bi when pressed for time and not wanting to go into how gender, or lack there-of, plays a role in the perception of someone's orientation. Yadda yadda. *
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? No? *
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Personally, none at all. That I am aware of.*
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? Yes. I've had some people say I'm not very gay or that agender isn't a real thing. Yeah, that's been irritating but I'm an adult now so I know how to repress.*
*Do you know many LGBT people? Most of my friends. Got the acronyms covered up in here.*
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? Not for society or organized anything. I remember there was one in my high school but I never joined because I like books more than people.*
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? Nope. Sounds like socializing to me. *
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? A bit. In the broader scheme of things it's inconsequential. But then everything looks that way the further removed you become from it. Basically, as long as you aren't a terrible person and treat all people fairly/equally, I'll consider voting for you. Still think direct democracy would be better but... that's a pipe dream.*
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? Yes. To a cute boy. For a few years now.*:blushed:
*What do you look for in a partner? Good with their hands. Adorkableness. Smart in a way that rounds me out. Generous. Giving. *
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? Going to just answer this from a biological perspective and say HELL YESS!*
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Same as above. Also, I've had good and bad experiences with both.*
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? HAHAHA, no sorry.*
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. Mila Kunis, Aubrey Plaza, Emma Watson, Chloe Moretz, Nina Dobrev... Could probably go on for days with the cast of TVD alone. James Marsters, Chris Pine, Chris Pratt, Chris Evans, Dylan O'Brien (to break the Chris streak), Jensen Ackles, Ian Somerhalder. It's all just aesthetically though. Not a real crush in the sense of having feelings. Some also seem like they might possibly be cool to talk to, in the unlikely event that I would want to attempt conversing.*
*Show us your picture? Never gonna happen.*


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

What's your personality type (MBTI)? INTJ
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? CURIOUS
How old are you? Young but no so much but old in my head i think lol. 
What's your gender? M
What's your sexual orientation? Pansexual
How long have you known your orientation? Since I was 12 
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Not. Just normal. And i'm tired of categorisation 
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Homophobia before. Yes and i regret it. My muslim mom learned me homosexual are a poison and need to be exterminate.
So i take 3 years to try open my mind and understand there is great homosexual. 

Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people ? 
Yes i never show that because people can have a really bad reaction like reject and try to hit me down only for this. I'm pretty scared because if i say it i can loose lot of friends and my family. 

Do you know many LGBT people? 
No 

Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or ? No

Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? No.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? No

Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? 
Yes lot of months. 

What do you look for in a partner? 
Lot of things i can have only with hard works.

Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No. But i like different gender. 

Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? 

Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
I dont like perfection of star but i like simple people.


----------



## my1alex

What`s your personality type (MBTI) INTJ

Is there anything in particular you have come to LGBT chat for? Not really.

How old are you? In my head still about about 30

What is your sexual orientation? Lesbian

How long have you known your sexual orientation? Since I was about 8 or 9

Do you fit any orientation related stereotypes? No, most people would not assume I am Lesbian unless of course it is another Lesbian, or fellow gay guy. You know we have Gaydar.

Are you out? I was to my family, but most of them have passed away. 

Do you know many LGBT people? Not so much any more. Most of the lesbian bars have closed in the city where I live, which was a place to socialize. 

Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations? No

Have you been to any LGBT events? Yes, on occasion.

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Yes 

Are you in a relationship? No

What do you look for in a partner? I am convinced there is no one out there who could even come close to understanding me, so I stopped trying.

Have you had sexual experiences with the same gender? Yes.

Have you had sexual experiences with another gender? Yes, many years ago, I have absolutely no interest in men. 

Do you go out on the scene? LGBT clubs and bars? Not any longer, most of the Lesbian bars have closed in the city where I live.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. Harley Quinn and Wonder Woman.


----------



## Empseek

What`s your personality type (MBTI) INFJ 💙

Is there anything in particular you have come to LGBT chat for? Yes, advice because I'm a sad panda about my dating experiences as an infj 

How old are you? 28 

What is your sexual orientation? Gay

How long have you known your sexual orientation? I have never really thought about this actually I guess I just always have been attracted to men. 

Do you fit any orientation related stereotypes? Yes 💙

Are you out? Yes I am and it has actually never caused much trouble for me. I'm very feminine but I'm kind and respectful and I think people have always recognized that about me so I have never had to contend with much angry pandaness from gay haters or anything. 

Do you know many LGBT people? I know of the people in my area but I don't know them on a personal level.

Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations? No 

Have you been to any LGBT events? Yes and I left early it was way to much muchness for me. 

Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? I don't really join in on politics or LGBT stuff. I'm not against either of those things, I just have an interest in individuals and to be on their level with them as unique parts of a great big whole! 

Are you in a relationship? No

What do you look for in a partner? Loyalty, strong sense of commitment. A protective nature and mindset. Gentle with me dominant of me. Kind and manners are a must 💙

Have you had sexual experiences with the same gender? Does being held count ?

Have you had sexual experiences with another gender? No I like fellas 💙 and I'm a virgin

Do you go out on the scene? LGBT clubs and bars? No!! Never, I prefer more intimate settings with quiet relaxing atmosphere.

Name some famous people you have a crush on. Superman, Adam Levine 💙


----------



## contradictionary

I've read quite many random sample answers from several random pages out of 184. Seems not so many LGBT people are really into the movement after all, even some provided quite clear reasons why. 

That's rather surprising... Oh, well...


----------



## Ermenegildo

*LGBT Rights Organizations: Unbeloved?*









*Gay Pride Amsterdam (Perry Tak) *​


contradictionary said:


> Seems not so many LGBT people are really into the movement after all, even some provided quite clear reasons why.
> 
> That's rather surprising... Oh, well...





Quora said:


> It's kind of ridiculous that so many LGBT people treat sexuality, a very private thing, as though it is a defining part of their life and personality. For me, the fact that I'm straight only affects who I state at awkwardly. I understand it's a false equivalency, but people who live like being LGBT is the only part that matters: Please stop, it's the reason people cannot take you seriously. Well, that and the giant naked uncomfortable orgies also known as “pride parades"
> 
> A small vocal group claims to represent ALL LGBT people. Not all LGBT are liberal, in your face, “flaming ******” (it's just a stereotype). Don't lead your life with your sexuality/gender as your totality. No one cares. You didn't get the job because you're LGBT. You didn't get it because your NOT QUALIFIED. Don't assume everyone around you is straight. Most people don't “act gay”. https://www.quora.com/What-unpopular-opinion-do-you-have-regarding-the-LGBT-community






> I'm not a member of that group , but my opinion you ask for would be, that a number of LGBT were not/are not behind the gay marriage crusade of the SJWs who pushed it, and have no desire - necessarily - to be legally married, because they still preferred the don't ask/don't tell/it's-my- own-private-business orientation to life, which, interestingly, they are now finding more accommodative/sympathy from/with Conservatives than with the Liberal/Activists - who have tried to turn everything into in-your-face identity politics. I will probably suffer in some way on this, at this site or elsewhere for proverbially speaking truth to power. I'm used to it I'm a conservative.





> I don’t get the point of Gay Pride. Or, rather, I get it. I just think it has the opposite effect of what’s intended.
> 
> To my mind, the whole end-game of standing up for gay rights is to one day consider LGBT people as just another quite normal facet of humanity, rather than continue getting involved in endless pointless discussions about whether non-heterosexuality is indeed “natural”. The end-game is to be able to one day look at gay couples in the street and not to think twice of it. The point is to be able to meet LGBT people, make a mental note of their place on the sexuality spectrum to be filed next to notes of their music tastes and sports affiliation, and continue treating them as anyone else. It’s all a matter of attitude.
> 
> All Gay Pride does in my opinion is to drive a wedge between the LGBT community and heteros by pointing out differences. If being gay is supposed to be normal, what does being proud to be gay even mean? By the same token, should I be feeling proud for having short hair or that my favorite color is orange? Yeah, Orange Pride, baby! See, it doesn’t make sense.
> 
> I’m exaggerating for the sake of argument. If you feel offended, you really shouldn’t. Like I said, I do get it. What Gay Pride does is to reinforce the attitude to LGBT people that they shouldn’t be feeling ashamed to be who they are. It’s a positive move and an admirable one. What I’m saying is, to paraphrase Morgan Freeman talking about race, how about I stop calling you a gay person and you stop calling me a straight person and we agree to treat each other like just another human being?





> So here’s the thing; I’m technically considered transgender. I don’t hate the lgbt+ community by any stretch but I don’t relate with it either.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that it’s too “in your face”. I want people to speak up and be proud of who they are but I don’t need it shoved down my throat. If someone really starts in about hating gays, then say something but ya know, I have a gay brother who doesn’t do scream that he’s gay from the root of his house, and it makes him no less gay. He’s just not obnoxious about it.
> 
> Same with trans. We are discriminated against. Greatly. I still don’t feel the need to be obnoxiously loud about my plight.





> Firstly, I’ve always found that the LGBT community has always had a prevalent problem of certain groups trying to claim ‘ownership’ of certain traits, trends, and culture. There’s certainly a degree of animosity between LGBT subgroups, or even their own subgroup. Usually they try to push out those who do not conform on the pretenses that they are either ‘appropriating’ their gay or trans culture or that you are hurting the image of the movement. This ‘ownership of culture’ strikes me as being quite a bourgeois notion that has been heavily engrained in our Westernised culture…
> 
> I also think that LGBT community isn’t doing enough to push alternative subgroups from traditional male and female cis or trans groups, even if our Western culture isn’t ready for those alternatives. I feel like there’s always been a strict hierarchy within the community.
> 
> It’s always felt more like homosexuality, particularly white gays, that had the priority and control of the movement, then it’s transgender people who gt the shorter end of the stick, and then it’s everyone else. Not only do some of the gay community try to casually ignore the trans community, but some of the trans community even try to casually ignore the ‘lower classes’ of the LGBT community.





> Any gay men in Western countries are completely fine living in a bubble and don’t care about the rest of LGBT people. They live in the Marais in Paris, Castro in San Francisco or West Village in NYC, so as long they are accepted in their little liberal comfort, they won’t try to support or raise awarness about LGBT right in the rest of the world or at least their country. It’s a very selfish attitude. That’s why I hate Gay Prides… This year in Paris nothing about Chechnya massacre… Just men in pink speedos dancing and throwing sunglasses sponsored by Pornhub…










_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_

*Michael Hobbes: The Epidemic of Gay Loneliness*​
For years I’ve noticed the divergence between my straight friends and my gay friends. While one half of my social circle has disappeared into relationships, kids and suburbs, the other has struggled through isolation and anxiety, hard drugs and risky sex.

None of this fits the narrative I have been told, the one I have told myself. Like me, Jeremy did not grow up bullied by his peers or rejected by his family. He can’t remember ever being called a ******. He was raised in a West Coast suburb by a lesbian mom. “She came out to me when I was 12,” he says. “And told me two sentences later that she knew I was gay. _I_ barely knew at that point.” […]

Jeremy and I are 34. In our lifetime, the gay community has made more progress on legal and social acceptance than any other demographic group in history. As recently as my own adolescence, gay marriage was a distant aspiration, something newspapers still put in scare quotes. Now, it’s been enshrined in law by the Supreme Court. Public support for gay marriage has climbed from 27 percent in 1996 to 61 percent in 2016. In pop culture, we’ve gone from “Cruising” to “Queer Eye” to “Moonlight.” Gay characters these days are so commonplace they’re even allowed to have flaws. 

till, even as we celebrate the scale and speed of this change, the rates of depression, loneliness and substance abuse in the gay community remain stuck in the same place they’ve been for decades. Gay people are now, depending on the study, between 2 and 10 times more likely than straight people to take their own lives. We’re twice as likely to have a major depressive episode. And just like the last epidemic we lived through, the trauma appears to be concentrated among men. In a survey of gay men who recently arrived in New York City, _three-quarters_ suffered from anxiety or depression, abused drugs or alcohol or were having risky sex—or some combination of the three. Despite all the talk of our “chosen families,” gay men have fewer close friends than straight people or gay women. In a survey of care-providers at HIV clinics, one respondent told researchers: “It’s not a question of them not knowing how to save their lives. It’s a question of them knowing if their lives are worth saving.”









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
I’m not going to pretend to be objective about any of this. I’m a perpetually single gay guy who was raised in a bright blue city by PFLAG parents. I’ve never known anyone who died of AIDS, I’ve never experienced direct discrimination and I came out of the closet into a world where marriage, a picket fence and a golden retriever were not just feasible, but expected. I’ve also been in and out of therapy more times than I’ve downloaded and deleted Grindr.

“Marriage equality and the changes in legal status were an improvement for some gay men,” says Christopher Stults, a researcher at New York University who studies the differences in mental health between gay and straight men. “But for a lot of other people, it was a letdown. Like, we have this legal status, and yet there’s still something unfulfilled.”

This feeling of emptiness, it turns out, is not just an American phenomenon. In the Netherlands, where gay marriage has been legal since 2001, gay men remain three times more likely to suffer from a mood disorder than straight men, and 10 times more likely to engage in “suicidal self-harm.” In Sweden, which has had civil unions since 1995 and full marriage since 2009, men married to men have triple the suicide rate of men married to women. […]

Still, even as we celebrate the scale and speed of this change, the rates of depression, loneliness and substance abuse in the gay community remain stuck in the same place they’ve been for decades. Gay people are now, depending on the study, between 2 and 10 times more likely than straight people to take their own lives. We’re twice as likely to have a major depressive episode. And just like the last epidemic we lived through, the trauma appears to be concentrated among men. In a survey of gay men who recently arrived in New York City, three-quarters suffered from anxiety or depression, abused drugs or alcohol or were having risky sex—or some combination of the three. Despite all the talk of our “chosen families,” gay men have fewer close friends than straight people or gay women. In a survey of care-providers at HIV clinics, one respondent told researchers: “It’s not a question of them not knowing how to save their lives. It’s a question of them knowing if their lives are worth saving.”

I’m not going to pretend to be objective about any of this. I’m a perpetually single gay guy who was raised in a bright blue city by PFLAG parents. I’ve never known anyone who died of AIDS, I’ve never experienced direct discrimination and I came out of the closet into a world where marriage, a picket fence and a golden retriever were not just feasible, but expected. I’ve also been in and out of therapy more times than I’ve downloaded and deleted Grindr.

“Marriage equality and the changes in legal status were an improvement for some gay men,” says Christopher Stults, a researcher at New York University who studies the differences in mental health between gay and straight men. “But for a lot of other people, it was a letdown. Like, we have this legal status, and yet there’s still something unfulfilled.”









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
This feeling of emptiness, it turns out, is not just an American phenomenon. In the Netherlands, where gay marriage has been legal since 2001, gay men remain three times more likely to suffer from a mood disorder than straight men, and 10 times more likely to engage in “suicidal self-harm.” In Sweden, which has had civil unions since 1995 and full marriage since 2009, men married to men have triple the suicide rate of men married to women. […]

By the late 2000s, he was a social worker and epidemiologist and, like me, was struck by the growing distance between his straight and gay friends. He started to wonder if the story he had always heard about gay men and mental health was incomplete.

When the disparity first came to light in the ’50s and ’60s, doctors thought it was a symptom of homosexuality itself, just one of many manifestations of what was, at the time, known as “sexual inversion.” As the gay rights movement gained steam, though, homosexuality disappeared from the DSM and the explanation shifted to trauma. Gay men were being kicked out of their own families, their love lives were illegal. _Of course_ they had alarming rates of suicide and depression. “That was the idea I had, too,” Salway says, “that gay suicide was a product of a bygone era, or it was concentrated among adolescents who didn’t see any other way out.”

And then he looked at the data. The problem wasn’t just suicide, it wasn’t just afflicting teenagers and it wasn’t just happening in areas stained by homophobia. He found that gay men everywhere, at every age, have higher rates of cardiovascular disease, cancer, incontinence, erectile dysfunction,⁠ allergies and asthma—you name it, we got it. In Canada, Salway eventually discovered, more gay men were dying from suicide than from AIDS, and had been for years. (This might be the case in the U.S. too, he says, but no one has bothered to study it.)

“We see gay men who have never been sexually or physically assaulted with similar post-traumatic stress symptoms to people who have been in combat situations or who have been raped,” says Alex Keuroghlian, a psychiatrist at the Fenway Institute’s Center for Population Research in LGBT Health.









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
Gay men are, as Keuroghlian puts it, “primed to expect rejection.” We’re constantly scanning social situations for ways we may not fit into them. We struggle to assert ourselves. We replay our social failures on a loop.

The weirdest thing about these symptoms, though, is that most of us don’t see them as symptoms at all. Since he looked into the data, Salway has started interviewing gay men who attempted suicide and survived.

“When you ask them why they tried to kill themselves,” he says, “most of them don’t mention anything at all about being gay.” Instead, he says, they tell him they’re having relationship problems, career problems, money problems. “They don’t feel like their sexuality is the most salient aspect of their lives. And yet, they’re an order of magnitude more likely to kill themselves.”

The term researchers use to explain this phenomenon is “minority stress.” In its most direct form, it’s pretty simple: Being a member of a marginalized group requires extra effort. When you’re the only woman at a business meeting, or the only black guy in your college dorm, you have to think on a level that members of the majority don’t. If you stand up to your boss, or fail to, are you playing into stereotypes of women in the workplace? If you don’t ace a test, will people think it’s because of your race? Even if you don’t experience overt stigma, considering these possibilities takes its toll over time.









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
For gay people, the effect is magnified by the fact that our minority status is hidden. Not only do we have to do all this extra work and answer all these internal questions when we’re _12_, but we also have to do it without being able to talk to our friends or parents about it.

John Pachankis, a stress researcher at Yale, says the real damage gets done in the five or so years between realizing your sexuality and starting to tell other people. Even relatively small stressors in this period have an outsized effect—not because they’re directly traumatic, but because we start to expect them. “No one has to call you queer for you to adjust your behavior to avoid being called that,” Salway says.

James, now a mostly-out 20-year-old, tells me that in seventh grade, when he was a closeted 12-year-old, a female classmate asked him what he thought about another girl. “Well, she looks like a man,” he said, without thinking, “so yeah, maybe I would have sex with her.”

Immediately, he says, he panicked. “I was like, did anyone catch that? Did they tell anyone else I said it that way?”

This is how I spent my adolescence, too: being careful, slipping up, stressing out, overcompensating. Once, at a water park, one of my middle-school friends caught me staring at him as we waited for a slide. “Dude, did you just check me out?” he said. I managed to deflect—something like “Sorry, you’re not my type”—then I spent weeks afterward worried about what he was thinking about me. But he never brought it up. All the bullying took place in my head.

“The trauma for gay men is the prolonged nature of it,” says William Elder, a sexual trauma researcher and psychologist. “If you experience one traumatic event, you have the kind of PTSD that can be resolved in four to six months of therapy. But if you experience years and years of small stressors—little things where you think, Was that because of my sexuality?—that can be even worse.”

Or, as Elder puts it, being in the closet is like someone having someone punch you lightly on the arm, over and over. At first, it’s annoying. After a while, it’s infuriating. Eventually, it’s all you can think about.

And then the stress of dealing with it every day begins to build up in your body.

Growing up gay, it seems, is bad for you in many of the same ways as growing up in extreme poverty. A 2015 study found that gay people produce less cortisol, the hormone that regulates stress. Their systems were so activated, so constantly, in adolescence that they ended up sluggish as grownups, says Katie McLaughlin, one of the study’s co-authors. In 2014, researchers compared straight and gay teenagers on cardiovascular risk. They found that the gay kids didn’t have a greater number of “stressful life events” (i.e. straight people have problems, too), but the ones they did experience inflicted more harm on their nervous systems.









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
Annesa Flentje, a stress researcher at the University of California, San Francisco, specializes in the effect of minority stress on gene expression. All those little punches combine with our adaptations to them, she says, and become “automatic ways of thinking that never get challenged or turned off, even 30 years later.” Whether we recognize it or not, our bodies bring the closet with us into adulthood. “We don’t have the tools to process stress as kids, and we don’t recognize it as trauma as adults,” says John, a former consultant who quit his job two years ago to make pottery and lead adventure tours in the Adirondacks. “Our gut reaction is to deal with things now the way we did as children.”

Even Salway, who has devoted his career to understanding minority stress, says that there are days when he feels uncomfortable walking around Vancouver with his partner. No one’s ever attacked them, but they’ve had a few assholes yell slurs at them in public. That doesn’t have to happen very many times before you start expecting it, before your heart starts beating a little faster when you see a car approaching.

But minority stress doesn’t fully explain why gay men have such a wide array of health problems. Because while the first round of damage happens before we come out of the closet, the second, and maybe more severe, comes afterward. […]

“There are people who have lots of sex because it’s fun, and that’s fine. But I kept trying to wring it out like a rag to get something out of it that wasn’t in there—social support, or companionship. It was a way of not dealing with my own life. And I kept denying it was a problem because I had always told myself, ‘I’ve come out, I moved to San Francisco, I’m done, I did what I had to do as a gay person.’”

For decades, this is what psychologists thought, too: that the key stages in identity formation for gay men all led up to coming out, that once we were finally comfortable with ourselves, we could begin building a life within a community of people who’d gone through the same thing. But over the last 10 years, what researchers have discovered is that the struggle to fit in only grows more intense. A study published in 2015 found that rates of anxiety and depression were higher in men who had recently come out than in men who were still closeted.

“It’s like you emerge from the closet expecting to be this butterfly and the gay community just slaps the idealism out of you,” Adam says. When he first started coming out, he says, “I went to West Hollywood because I thought that’s where my people were. But it was really horrifying. It’s made by gay adults, and it’s not welcoming for gay kids. You go from your mom’s house to a gay club where a lot of people are on drugs and it’s like, this is my community? It’s like the fucking jungle.” 

“I came out when I was 17, and I didn’t see a place for myself in the gay scene,” says Paul, a software developer. “I wanted to fall in love like I saw straight people do in movies. But I just felt like a piece of meat. It got so bad that I used to go to the grocery store that was 40 minutes away instead of the one that was 10 minutes away just because I was so afraid to walk down the gay street.”

The word I hear from Paul, from everyone, is “re-traumatized.” You grow up with this loneliness, accumulating all this baggage, and then you arrive in the Castro or Chelsea or Boystown thinking you’ll finally be accepted for who you are. And then you realize that _everyone else here has baggage, too_. All of a sudden it’s not your gayness that gets you rejected. It’s your weight, or your income, or your race. “The bullied kids of our youth,” Paul says, “grew up and became bullies themselves.”









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
“Gay men in particular are just not very nice to each other,” says John, the adventure tour guide. “In pop culture, drag queens are known for their takedowns and it’s all ha ha ha. But that meanness is almost pathological. All of us were deeply confused or lying to ourselves for a good chunk of our adolescence. But it’s not comfortable for us to show that to other people. So we show other people what the world shows us, which is nastiness.”

Every gay man I know carries around a mental portfolio of all the shitty things other gay men have said and done to him. I arrived to a date once and the guy immediately stood up, said I was shorter than I looked in my pictures and left. Alex, a fitness instructor in Seattle, was told by a guy on his swim team, “I’ll ignore your face if you fuck me without a condom.” Martin, a Brit living in Portland, has gained maybe 10 pounds since he moved there and got a Grindr message—_on Christmas Day_—that said: “You used to be so sexy. It’s a shame you messed it up.”

For other minority groups, living in a community with people like them is linked to lower rates of anxiety and depression. It helps to be close to people who instinctively understand you. But for us, the effect is the opposite. Several studies have found that living in gay neighborhoods predicts higher rates of risky sex and meth use and less time spent on other community activities like volunteering or playing sports. A 2009 study suggested that gay men who were more linked to the gay community were less satisfied with their own romantic relationships.

“Gay and bisexual men talk about the gay community as a significant source of stress in their lives,” Pachankis says. The fundamental reason for this, he says, is that “in-group discrimination” does more harm to your psyche than getting rejected by members of the majority. It’s easy to ignore, roll your eyes and put a middle finger up to straight people who don’t like you because, whatever, you don’t need their approval anyway. Rejection from other gay people, though, feels like losing your only way of making friends and finding love. Being pushed away from your own people hurts more because you need them more.

The researchers I spoke to explained that gay guys inflict this kind of damage on each other for two main reasons. The first, and the one I heard most frequently, is that gay men are shitty to each other because, basically, we’re men.

“The challenges of masculinity get magnified in a community of men,” Pachankis says. “Masculinity is precarious. It has to be constantly enacted or defended or collected. We see this in studies: You can threaten masculinity among men and then look at the dumb things they do. They show more aggressive posturing, they start taking financial risks, they want to punch things.”

This helps explain the pervasive stigma against feminine guys in the gay community. According to Dane Whicker, a clinical psychologist and researcher at Duke, most gay men report that they want to date someone masculine, and that they wished they acted more masculine themselves. Maybe that’s because, historically, masculine men have been more able to blend into straight society. Or maybe it’s internalized homophobia: Feminine gay men are still stereotyped as bottoms, the receptive partner in anal sex.

A two-year longitudinal study found that the longer gay men were out of the closet, the more likely they were to become versatile or tops. Researchers say this kind of training, deliberately trying to appear more masculine and taking on a different sex role, is just one of the ways gay men pressure each other to attain “sexual capital,” the equivalent of going to the gym or plucking our eyebrows.









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
“The only reason I started working out was so I would seem like a feasible top,” Martin says. When he first came out, he was convinced that he was too skinny, too effeminate, that bottoms would think he was one of them. “So I started faking all this hyper-masculine behavior. My boyfriend noticed recently that I still lower my voice an octave whenever I order drinks. That’s a remnant of my first few years out of the closet, when I thought I had to speak in this Christian Bale Batman voice to get dates.”

Grant, a 21-year-old who grew up on Long Island and now lives in Hell’s Kitchen, says he used to be self-conscious about the way he stood—hands on hips, one leg slightly cocked like a Rockette. So, his sophomore year, he started watching his male teachers for their default positions, deliberately standing with his feet wide, his arms at his sides.
These masculinity norms exert a toll on everyone, even their perpetrators. Feminine gay men are at higher risk of suicide, loneliness and mental illness. Masculine gay men, for their part, are more anxious, have more risky sex and use drugs and tobacco with greater frequency. One study investigating why living in the gay community increases depression found that the effect only showed up in masculine gay guys.

The second reason the gay community acts as a unique stressor on its members is not about why we reject each other, but _how_.

In the last 10 years, traditional gay spaces—bars, nightclubs, bathhouses—have begun to disappear, and have been replaced by social media. 

At least 70 percent of gay men now use hookup apps like Grindr and Scruff to meet each other. In 2000, around 20 percent of gay couples met online. By 2010, that was up to 70 percent. Meanwhile, the share of gay couples who met through friends dropped from 30 percent to 12 percent.

Usually when you hear about the shocking primacy of hookup apps in gay life—Grindr, the most popular, says its average user spends 90 minutes per day on it—it’s in some panicked media story about murderers or homophobes trawling them for victims, or about the troubling “chemsex” scenes that have sprung up in London and New York. And yes, those are problems. But the real effect of the apps is quieter, less remarked-upon and, in a way, more profound: For many of us, they have become the primary way we interact with other gay people.









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
“It’s so much easier to meet someone for a hookup on Grindr than it is to go to a bar by yourself,” Adam says. “Especially if you’ve just moved to a new city, it’s so easy to let the dating apps become your social life. It’s harder to look for social situations where you might have to make more of an effort.”

“I have moments when I want to feel desired and so I get on Grindr,” Paul says. “I upload a shirtless picture and I start getting these messages telling me I’m hot. It feels good in the moment, but nothing ever comes of it, and those messages stop coming after a few days. It feels like I’m scratching an itch, but it’s scabies. It’s just going to spread.”

The worst thing about the apps, though, and why they’re relevant to the health disparity between gay and straight men, is not just that we use them a lot. It is that they are almost perfectly designed to underline our negative beliefs about ourselves. In interviews that Elder, the post-traumatic stress researcher, conducted with gay men in 2015, he found that 90 percent said they wanted a partner who was tall, young, white, muscular and masculine. For the vast majority of us who barely meet one of those criteria, much less all five, the hookup apps merely provide an efficient way to feel ugly.

Paul says he’s “electrified waiting for rejection” as soon as he opens them. John, the former consultant, is 27, 6-foot-1 and has a six-pack _you can see through his wool sweater_. And even he says most of his messages don’t get replies, that he spends probably 10 hours talking to people on the app for every one hour he spends meeting for coffee or a hookup.

It’s worse for gay men of color. Vincent, who runs counseling sessions with black and Latino men through the San Francisco Department of Public Health, says the apps give racial minorities two forms of feedback: Rejected (“Sorry, I’m not into black guys”) and fetishized (“Hi, I’m really into black guys.”) Paihan, a Taiwanese immigrant in Seattle, shows me his Grindr inbox. It is, like mine, mostly hellos he has sent out to no reply. One of the few messages he received just says, “Asiiiaaaan.”

None of this is new, of course. Walt Odets, a psychologist who’s been writing about social isolation since the 1980s, says that gay men used to be troubled by the bathhouses in the same way they are troubled by Grindr now. The difference he sees in his younger patients is that “if someone rejected you at a bathhouse, you could still have a conversation afterwards. Maybe you end up with a friend out of it, or at least something that becomes a positive social experience. On the apps, you just get ignored if someone doesn’t perceive you as a sexual or romantic conquest.” The gay men I interviewed talked about the dating apps the same way straight people talk about Comcast: It sucks, but what are you gonna do? “You have to use the apps in smaller cities,” says Michael Moore, a psychologist at Yale. “They serve the purpose of a gay bar. But the downside is that they put all this prejudice out there.” 









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_​
What the apps reinforce, or perhaps simply accelerate, is the adult version of what Pachankis calls the Best Little Boy in the World Hypothesis. As kids, growing up in the closet makes us more likely to concentrate our self-worth into whatever the outside world wants us to be—good at sports, good at school, whatever. As adults, the social norms in our own community pressure us to concentrate our self-worth even further—into our looks, our masculinity, our sexual performance. But then, even if we manage to compete there, even if we attain whatever masc-dom-top ideal we’re looking for, all we’ve really done is condition ourselves to be devastated when we inevitably lose it. 

“We often live our lives through the eyes of others,” says Alan Downs, a psychologist and the author of _The Velvet Rage_, a book about gay men’s struggle with shame and social validation. “We want to have man after man, more muscles, more status, whatever brings us fleeting validation. Then we wake up at 40, exhausted, and we wonder, Is that all there is? And then the depression comes.” […]

So for kids, the goal is to hunt out and prevent minority stress. But what can be done for those of us who have already internalized it?

“There has been a lot of work with queer youth, but there’s no equivalent when you’re in your 30s and 40s,” Salway tells me. “I don’t even know where you go.” The problem, he says, is that we’ve built entirely separate infrastructures around mental illness, HIV prevention and substance abuse, even though all the evidence indicates that they are not three epidemics, but one. People who feel rejected are more likely to self-medicate, which makes them more likely to have risky sex, which makes them more likely to contract HIV, which makes them more likely to feel rejected, and so on.

In the last five years, as evidence of this interconnectedness has piled up, a few psychologists and epidemiologists have started to treat alienation among gay men as a “syndemic”: A cluster of health problems, none of which can be fixed on their own.

Pachankis, the stress researcher, just ran the country’s first randomized controlled trial of “gay-affirming” cognitive behavior therapy. After years of emotional avoidance, many gay men “literally don’t know what they’re feeling,” he says. Their partner says “I love you” and they reply “Well, I love pancakes.” They break it off with the guy they’re seeing because he leaves a toothbrush at their house. Or, like a lot of the guys I talked to, they have unprotected sex with someone they’ve never met because they don’t know how to listen to their own trepidation.

Emotional detachment of this kind is pervasive, Pachankis says, and many of the men he works with go years without recognizing that the things they’re striving for—having a perfect body, doing more and better work than their colleagues, curating the ideal weeknight Grindr hookup—are reinforcing their own fear of rejection.

Simply pointing out these patterns yielded huge results: Pachankis’ patients showed reduced rates of anxiety, depression, drug use and condom-less sex in just three months. He’s now expanding the study to include more cities, more participants and a longer timeline.

These solutions are promising, but they’re still imperfect. I don’t know if we’ll ever see the mental health gap between straight people and gay people close, at least not fully. There will always be more straight kids than gay kids, we will always be isolated among them, and we will always, on some level, grow up alone in our families and our schools and our towns. But perhaps that’s not all bad. Our distance from the mainstream may be the source of some of what ails us, but it is also the source of our wit, our resilience, our empathy, our superior talents for dressing and dancing and karaoke. We have to recognize that as we fight for better laws and better environments—and as we figure out how to be better to each other.

I keep thinking of something Paul, the software developer, told me: “For gay people, we’ve always told ourselves that when the AIDS epidemic was over we’d be fine. Then it was, when we can get married we’ll be fine. Now it’s, when the bullying stops we’ll be fine. We keep waiting for the moment when we feel like we’re not different from other people. But the fact is, we are different. It’s about time we accept that and work with it.”

(Source)









_*Gay Pride Amsterdam*_

No Rice, No Curry and No Blacks

Sexual Self-Schemas of Gay Men: A Qualitative Investigation

History of Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Social Movements


----------



## Babybop

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* 
ENFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
There probably aren't many hateful people here, so that's a plus, but I'm mainly just bored.

*How old are you?*
21

*What's your gender?*
Female

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Bisexual

*How long have you known your orientation?*
Since I was like 17 maybe? It took me a little longer to figure it out because of a) my upbringing and b) the fact that I didn't really date during adolescence.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
I've noticed that a lot of bisexual girls tend to be into anime, gaming, nerdy stuff, etc. but I wouldn't call it a stereotype.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
Not directly, but I have heard several people in my family say negative things about the LGBT community in general

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
I'm out to everyone besides my family. I don't share any of their views and there's already enough tension between them and me.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
I had a lot of LGBT friends in high school, but now I just don't really "know" very many people at all. Out of the like 6 people I talk to semi-regularly, one of them is definitely bi, and I think one of them is either bi or questioning.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
No, but I'd like to. I still have a year of college left so maybe I'll join the GSA if I can get my friend to join with me.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
I haven't, but I'd consider going to one if someone I knew was going.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Absolutely

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
Yes, I've been with my boyfriend for 3 years :heart:

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Sense of humor, progressive or moderate worldview, affinity for animals, similar interests, and empathy. And they MUST have a side that's silly and immature; I don't usually get along with serious people.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
This is a little too personal lol

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Same as above answer

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
Nope

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Veela, M Shadows, Alex Ow, Pokimane, Shaun Morgan, Amy Lee, and lowkey Ice Poseidon even though he pisses me off sometimes

*Show us your picture?*
Nah


----------



## Tuttapizza

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* INFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? * Yes, I'd like to hear about the experience Bi people in opposite-sex relationships had coming out to themselves and to their partners and how they've changed their life to accommodate for the interesting "news". This is what I am going through at the moment, considering the whole coming out and discussing the possibility to open up our relationship and I'd like to understand how others have managed.

*How old are you?* 33
*What's your gender?* Female
*What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual, more on the homosexual side, but somehow I've only had proper relationships with men. This is in part because I am not really a "hunter". I just see who comes to me and either accept them or disappear 

*How long have you known your orientation?* Very hard question to answer. I suspected at around 13/14. Then sort of "forgot". Then it popped out again twice much later in life and now I just have to admit it. 

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* lol, yes. I like football, cars and I feel most at ease when I dress like a guy. I've never used make-up. I don't mind it on other ladies, I just don't want any on my face. I don't wear a bra. I am business-orientated and quite successful at that. But I am a woman, I and have no issues with that. 

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* Yes, who doesn't? Not towards me as very few people know about my orientation, but I think we are all victims of homophobia. 

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?* Out to myself, my husband and, weirdly enough, a guy I work with. Sort of thinking why, how and when to come out to my close friends and my brother. I don't think I will to my parents. I told my deceased grandma in my dreams  

*Do you know many LGBT people?* Fully out and proud I personally know 2. However, I think a good 20% of the people I know are somewhere in the LGBT spectrum, they just don't know it or tell me about it...

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?* not yet, although I've recently attended my first Pride and loved it. I'm thinking of supporting the local organisation more. 

*Have you been to any LGBT events?* Local Pride in 2018. 

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?* yes

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?* Yes, I have been with a man for over 10 years. We love each other. 

What do you look for in a partner? Must be good-hearted and reflective. Not too showy. Must be international-minded. I feel a bit overwhelmed and mistrusting in the presence of people who talk a lot and like to show off. From an aesthetic point of view I like dark hair on anyone and curves on the ladies  

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Y...Nnn...sort of an intimate but not fully sexual experience. Let's say a missed opportunity because I was not fully out to myself yet. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* Yes, mostly bad until I met my current partner. Then pretty good. 

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* No.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on*. Alanis Morissette 

*Show us your picture?* no way :tongue:


----------



## orion83uk

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
ESFJ

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
No - Randomly stumbled on this thread after exploring outside the Keirsey Temperament Forums and thought why not.

*How old are you?*
34

*What's your gender?*
cis male

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?*
22 (late bloomer ha-ha).

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
Mainly no.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Fortunately nothing major, and even the small amount I did was over 10 years ago now and was of no major significance.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
Out to all family and friends. Was quick at coming out to friends, but it took 2 years to come out to all close family members. In early years I was cautious about coming out to work colleagues, but not now - out to all my current work colleagues with no issues.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
Two of my best friends are gay (an ISTJ and an INTJ for anyone interested). Several other friends that are also Gay, and one Bi. Straight friends too.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
No.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
Twice been to gay pride in the past - one of those times marching with a crowd from the Metropolitan Community Church while holding a placard stating "Actually God Does Love ****" written on it ha-ha. Enjoyed it both times, but really it's not my scene. 

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
A little. I'm in the fortunate position that the political party I currently support were very much in support of the same-sex marriage bill in my country.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
Yes. 12 years total (2 years married). Hubby is an ISTJ.

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Someone enthusiastic, intelligent and with aspirations. A good sense of humour, and ability to have a good laugh with. Someone who looks after themselves (i.e. keeps themselves healthy), patient and a good listener. At least some interest in common. Good at rationalizing things. Casual dress sense.
As for vanity...they don't have to have the body of Adonis, but they should at least keep themselves trim, physically fit and style their hair.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
Yes and mainly good to brilliant.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Yes and (at the time) good.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
I did for a time when I was younger. There are a few places in the city near where I stay, most of which are fine. The thought of going out to ANY nightclub ('straight'or 'gay') now though just doesn't appeal. Would rather just meet up with Friends now for a house gathering or to go out for dinner (I'm getting old!).

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Chris Pine, David Beckham (but not for his mind!), use to really like Paul Walker (but sadly deceased).

*Show us your picture?*
Another time.


----------



## Aiwass

A few pages back, somebody mentioned this place used to be more supportive. I think this is actually true lol.

When I joined this site back in 2014, there were a few conservatives posting on the debate/critical thinking sections (but they were the minority).
Now (2018), a few things happened which changed everything:

- Some old users who used to be more moderate apparently switched to the far-right
- The most outspoken left-wing member was banned
- Many new members joined the site, members whose main purpose seems to be making alt-right propaganda
- Red Pill/"Dark Enlightenment" bullshit ideas seem a lot more acceptable

I wonder if it has something to do with the current political climate. I just think it is fucking strange.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Aiwass said:


> A few pages back, somebody mentioned this place used to be more supportive. I think this is actually true lol.
> 
> When I joined this site back in 2014, there were a few conservatives posting on the debate/critical thinking sections (but they were the minority).
> Now (2018), a few things happened which changed everything:
> 
> - Some old users who used to be more moderate apparently switched to the far-right
> - The most outspoken left-wing member was banned
> - Many new members joined the site, members whose main purpose seems to be making alt-right propaganda
> - Red Pill/"Dark Enlightenment" bullshit ideas seem a lot more acceptable
> 
> I wonder if it has something to do with the current political climate. I just think it is fucking strange.


I've joined this site in 2014 as well. Back then, I remember debating mostly leftists on the ethics of foreign intervention and superiority of Western humanism to Islam. Now I mostly debate the far right, defending the right of Muslims to migrate to Western countries. I did change my views a little bit, but this was mostly about economics ("participatory economics" socialism to compassionate capitalism). So I switched somewhat to the right. But on this board I sometimes feel as if I were a radical leftist!


----------



## dhspn

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
INFJ- Assertive. I don't know much about enneagrams but I scored high in 5, 6, and 9. Generation Y (Millennial). And though astrology is BS, I'll just note my Zodiac Sign is Cancer

* Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *
I'm coming out of the hidey hole that would be the NF/INFJ forums and want to explore the rest of PerC. I was rather curious as to whether there was a forum or topic dedicated to LGBT people. Here I am. 

*How old are you? *
29 years.

*What's your gender?* 
Cis Male, though I have taken gender inventories before and have scored as Androgynous. To be honest, I'm not terribly attached to my gender or the masculinity attached to it. I'm a fairly passive person.

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Short Answer: Gay.
Long Tumblrized Answer: Gray Demisexual Homoromantic (attracted to other men but I need an emotional attachment before doing anything other than heavy petting).

* How long have you known your orientation?*
I've always kind of known I was different in some way. When I was 4, I used to call my brother's best friend my 'husband'. It wasn't really until I was about 11 when I started surfing the internet that I knew what gay people were. It just clicked.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?* 
A little bit. On the Butch/Femme scale (meant for lesbians, but still applicable) I would be soft butch. I'm not really into fashion or celebrity culture. I'm not terribly vain. I'm fairly straight passing, though when I get comfortable around people, my voice tends to take on a higher tone. I tend to have a mix of typically masculine and feminine hobbies (just based off of stereotypes) including: weight lifting, drawing, video games, baking, and gardening. 

* Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?* 
A bit when I was in elementary and high school. It was mostly just kids teasing each other. I hid my sexuality well. 

* Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? *
I was outed to my immediate family when I was 13 by my computer internet history. It was fairly traumatic, but I think it made things a lot easier. Now, my entire family knows, but no one outside of my extended family acknowledges it. I came out to my friends after high school. I never really made an effort to reach out to my other classmates after I graduated. If a person asks about it, I try to be frank.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
I do. I don't have a large group of friends, and I don't regularly hang out with people. The LGBT people I know either have distanced themselves from me (because they're in a relationship), or we just don't click with each other. 

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? *
I live in a fairly homophobic part of my state, so I never really had a chance to join organizations.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?* 
Nope, see above. Though the largest city in our county did have a pride event this year.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Yes, absolutely. Considering one's sexuality and orientation is a fundamental asset of one's identity, I don't know why one wouldn't vote in favor of LGBT rights or would willingly support homophobic candidates if one were LGBT.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
Just got out of a weird semi-relationship with a guy who used me as an emotional sidepiece. He wanted my heart and advice but didn't want to commit.

*What do you look for in a partner?* 
Oh, gosh! I could write a novel here. Generally, someone who is willing to spend time with me. Someone who I share interests with. Someone who can make good conversation. Someone who enjoys being around me, and I around him. I wouldn't mind someone with ambition. Someone I can plan a future with.

I'm kind of attracted to two opposing stereotypes: A chill stoner type who is easy to be around, makes good conversation, and is somewhat creative, but his chill nature is just a facade covering deep seated anxiety. The opposite being a dark cold guy with anger issues. A guy who s gruff and rough. I guess a bad boy.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* 
Yes. A handful of hook ups over the last decade. Generally neutral of regretful. 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Nope.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
No. I'm too much of an introvert to go to bars or clubs. I think if the LGBT "scene" were an MBTI type, it would be an ESFP. I don't really identify with the party aspect of the LGBT culture. I don't drink. I stopped hooking up years ago. I'd rather have a pot luck/trivia night than loud music and grinding bodies.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.* 
I don't have many.....um.....Charlie Day. Young Al Pacino. Young Joaquin Phoenix. Chris Pratt? That's just off the top of my head.

*Show us your picture?*








I will probably end up lurking here.


----------



## leftover crack

how do gay have babies? im confused


----------



## crazitaco

I'm not exactly lgbt, i'm asexual, but i just feel like saying something that occured to me. Basically an asexual realization feels like this trope I just read about on tvtropes called "tomato in the mirror".

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TomatoInTheMirror


Is this something lgbt people experience?


----------



## Falling Foxes

crazitaco said:


> I'm not exactly lgbt, i'm asexual, but i just feel like saying something that occured to me. Basically an asexual realization feels like this trope I just read about on tvtropes called "tomato in the mirror".
> 
> https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TomatoInTheMirror
> 
> 
> Is this something lgbt people experience?


Maybe it's not worth opening this can of worms but I see asexuality as a part of LGBT.

With my sexuality I've always known it's not what the majority feel so, not quite the trope, but I still find it hard to wrap my head around and believe everyone is a little bisexual, or at least, more people are than claim it. Everyone else is still weird for being binary. I'm not the imposter.

For gender though, yeah, I experienced this. There were occasions I'd bring up my perspective on gender and expect everyone else to relate. One particular example was on the conversation of cross-dressing and how right and empowering that was but in particular I said it feels more comfortable than my everyday appearance and I got a baffled look. I think he was piecing it together but too polite to question it outloud. I began to discover other moments like this, realising that others didn't think like I did but I had never questioned before because I just assumed they did.


----------



## Forest Nymph

What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ISFP*
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *I think I want to start dating women again and I need to get my head straight*
How old are you? *36*
What's your gender? *Woman*
What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual*
How long have you known your orientation?
* I started getting crushes on girls and taking showers with my friend when I was about 15. I was pretty surprised around 17-18 when I actually felt like I was falling in love with one of my friends, different than the shower girl. By 19-20 I questioned if I might be a lesbian because I'd only loved a woman that particular way, it was different than what I felt for my high school boyfriend. I also wasn't able to orgasm during intercourse with a man until my 20s. I legitimately fell in love with a man in my early 20s and started being able to really get into intercourse. So then I was sure I was bisexual.*
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? * Not really. I don't kiss girls for the entertainment of straight men, which is the vile bisexual woman stereotype *
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?
* Only my own family who forbid me to spend the night anymore with my first girlfriend and tried to completely separate us when they started to see the nature of our relationship. Mostly my grandparents. My mom is uncomfortable about it, but she will live. One of my sisters is bisexual too. But I do have a sister who likes to make little comments about how she thinks vaginas are dirty and smelly. I am not speaking to her at the moment. *
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? * I was kinda forced to come out at 17 when my grandfather's wife found me and my then girlfriend laying on the floor giggling and touching each other in a way that made it obvious we were more than friends. As an adult I was quite loud about it when I had girlfriends. As I got older and had relationships with men I learned to keep quieter about it to avoid being seen as a fake or trendy bisexual, and to just not have to deal with it, I'm not going to lie. My family reacted poorly but better than horror stories I've heard about other people and their crazy Christian families. *
Do you know many LGBT people? * Tons. My sister is bi, a couple of men I've dated were bi, my roommate is bi, I have three trans friends, and I used to sleep next to my one friend who is an HIV positive gay man, it's a long long story. Then I am acquainted with tons of LGBTQ randomly, obviously including women I've been with who are bi or lesbian. And my trans friend who is mTf, I always forget that we kissed once. I also once had a gay man kiss me at a party, he said he had never kissed a girl and wanted to know what it was like. Ok...*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? * No. *
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? * Other than the Lillith Fair? JK. No. *
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? * No more than any other position I have on equal rights and so forth. So much inequality. I don't focus in one place like that. *
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? * No. *
What do you look for in a partner? * I like really emotionally intense or mildly unstable women. I don't look for it, it's just what I relate to I guess. I look for femme women usually, and prefer kinda the opposite of my body type, like more pear shaped maybe. I need sexual compatibility, I'm not trying to force a friendship to be something it's not. I like individualistic, dynamic, dramatic women who share my interests. I look for someone without a boyfriend. Did the poly thing in the past, don't want it anymore. I would like to love a woman again the way I loved my two serious girlfriends when I was younger. Everything else has been purely physical or casual. *
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? * Yes. Both. *
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? * Yes. Both. *
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? * Not anymore. I was hugely in a scene in my late teens and early twenties. Maybe I need to start doing it again if I want to start dating women again. *
Name some famous people you have a crush on. * Lana del Rey, young Courtney Love, used to have a thing for Fiona Apple, Emma Stone, Kate Winslet, all of the girls from the original Picnic at Hanging Rock, and oh gosh Julianne Moore. I love Julianne Moore and Chloe Sevigny. Lana del Rey's younger sister Chuck. But no one holds a candle to Lana. And Jared Leto, I am bisexual after all . * 
Show us your picture? * Nah. By PM only and maybe not even then.*


----------



## Forest Nymph

crazitaco said:


> I'm not exactly lgbt, i'm asexual, but i just feel like saying something that occured to me. Basically an asexual realization feels like this trope I just read about on tvtropes called "tomato in the mirror".
> 
> https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TomatoInTheMirror
> 
> 
> Is this something lgbt people experience?


Not with being bisexual other than people wanting to force you into the binary. I had to deal with relatives saying things to me like "you were never boy crazy, of course you're a lesbian" wait what, I had a boyfriend in high school, what are you talking about kind of a thing. Or alternatively friends being like oh it's a phase and why do you have to read all these books about lesbian feminists. My personal favorite is the woman I worked with who claimed there are two points in a woman's life where she doesn't like men, and I was probably just going through that and hadn't found the right man yet. Men thinking my bisexuality was something to be manipulated for their own entertainment. Men thinking since I am attracted to women I would be attracted to all women and they can just pick one out for me. My own issues with never forming a relationship other than a hook up with a woman occasionally after I left my partner who had a drug problem. My own wondering of why I kept picking men, like I was afraid or embarrassed to have a girlfriend again. Wondering why I'm turned on more by women's bodies than men's in pornography and have an obsessive crush on a female celebrity for years, but keep dating men like I have no choice. My own issues, not necessarily society. I live in an area very conducive to LGBTQ tolerance. Maybe that helps. 

I wonder what people who are agender go through. I feel like they're the only people who might relate to bisexuals. Like I'm both. I'm neither. But the agender friend I have seems happy. They have a long term partner. I don't see confusion, just androgyny. Maybe what they go through just isn't visible.


----------



## crazitaco

Forest Nymph said:


> Not with being bisexual other than people wanting to force you into the binary. I had to deal with relatives saying things to me like "you were never boy crazy, of course you're a lesbian" wait what, I had a boyfriend in high school, what are you talking about kind of a thing. Or alternatively friends being like oh it's a phase and why do you have to read all these books about lesbian feminists. My personal favorite is the woman I worked with who claimed there are two points in a woman's life where she doesn't like men, and I was probably just going through that and hadn't found the right man yet. Men thinking my bisexuality was something to be manipulated for their own entertainment. Men thinking since I am attracted to women I would be attracted to all women and they can just pick one out for me. My own issues with never forming a relationship other than a hook up with a woman occasionally after I left my partner who had a drug problem. My own wondering of why I kept picking men, like I was afraid or embarrassed to have a girlfriend again. Wondering why I'm turned on more by women's bodies than men's in pornography and have an obsessive crush on a female celebrity for years, but keep dating men like I have no choice. My own issues, not necessarily society. I live in an area very conducive to LGBTQ tolerance. Maybe that helps.
> 
> I wonder what people who are agender go through. I feel like they're the only people who might relate to bisexuals. Like I'm both. I'm neither. But the agender friend I have seems happy. They have a long term partner. I don't see confusion, just androgyny. Maybe what they go through just isn't visible.


I find bisexuality to be the most relatable orientation besides asexuality. Like, if I wasn't an asexual then I'd have to be a bisexual because I feel generally indifferent about people's sex. I feel like there would be pros and cons to either a straight or gay relationship. In some ways I think that if I absolutely HAD to have sex then I'd prefer to do so with a woman. Not having to worry about pregnancy would make it more convenient. I also think a woman would be more likely to view me as their equal, and also gentler/more empathetic to any concerns I have regarding things "down there" than a man could. 

With the tomato thing, for me it was this really heavy, uneasy realization that things don't work the way I thought they did. All the stories I heard over the years, I thought they were the outliers, not me. And then when I flashback to my youth, I cringe hard at how "off" I was and how it must have come across to other people. 

Gender is one of those things that I just choose not to care about for myself. I consider myself a female because I don't see a point in contesting it, gender is impossible to define so I don't try to, I just do whatever is easiest for me. In some ways I can relate to agender.


----------



## Forest Nymph

crazitaco said:


> I find bisexuality to be the most relatable orientation besides asexuality. Like, if I wasn't an asexual then I'd have to be a bisexual because I feel generally indifferent about people's sex. I feel like there would be pros and cons to either a straight or gay relationship. In some ways I think that if I absolutely HAD to have sex then I'd prefer to do so with a woman. Not having to worry about pregnancy would make it more convenient. I also think a woman would be more likely to view me as their equal, and also gentler/more empathetic to any concerns I have regarding things "down there" than a man could.
> 
> With the tomato thing, for me it was this really heavy, uneasy realization that things don't work the way I thought they did. All the stories I heard over the years, I thought they were the outliers, not me. And then when I flashback to my youth, I cringe hard at how "off" I was and how it must have come across to other people.
> 
> Gender is one of those things that I just choose not to care about for myself. I consider myself a female because I don't see a point in contesting it, gender is impossible to define so I don't try to, I just do whatever is easiest for me. In some ways I can relate to agender.


Ok cool interesting. Yeah I guess I didn't realize maybe for some part of my teens that completely straight women didn't see women as I did, because it wasn't graphically sexual when I was 13 or anything. Early teens was probably the only point where I didn't realize I was bisexual so may have had some kind of off impressions about things. I thought these sorts of romantic friendships were normal and I also thought women were just naturally easier to look and be around for all people, so. Largely due likely to things like Male Gaze in film and cinema. I didn't see the problem with obsessing over Laura Palmer. 

I think with bisexuality the hardest thing is the level of potential sexual repression or choice. Like ok I've decided it's easier to be straight, so I'm going to force it to work. It's easier for straight women to meet more straight men, and to get general approval from society. It's less awkward, but in some ways there may actually be more pain involved due to gender roles or a trend towards men not wanting relationships in my generation, I am very tired of hook up culture.

So that element of choice is there for me because I am attracted to women and have even loved women before, I still masturbate to women, so I could technically choose to be a political lesbian. Like. I'm so done with men kind of a thing. Because I like women, I like pussy, I'm not pretending or forcing anything. BUT it could be harder to meet a woman who is bisexual or lesbian to have a relationship with, as a sheer numbers thing. It could also be more difficult socially for some reasons, but maybe not. I live in California now. When I had serious girlfriends before I lived in North Carolina. There are a lot of LGBTQ people in the Triangle area, but there's still a lot of conservatism, and I see SO many of my bisexual friends from my youth almost like hiding it now that they're older. One of my bisexual friends is in a committed lesbian relationship, and one of my pansexual trans woman friends has a woman as her primary partner, but on Facebook my other bisexual friends don't even acknowledge they like women publicly anymore. Like it never happened, it doesn't exist. Save for my first girlfriend saying I love you too in a PM maybe five years ago. I don't see platonic bisexual friends discussing anything about bisexuality or lesbians. Nothing about hot girls, or loving women. They're all still there, in NC. Facebook is full of liars anyway though. Like see, here's a false image of reality. 

It's worse than Tinder. I went back there today, realized I didn't even want to look at men, went to women only, realized how much lower the available numbers are. Time to go back to the city, idk.


----------



## crazitaco

Forest Nymph said:


> I think with bisexuality the hardest thing is the level of potential sexual repression or choice. Like ok I've decided it's easier to be straight, so I'm going to force it to work. It's easier for straight women to meet more straight men, and to get general approval from society. It's less awkward, but in some ways there may actually be more pain involved due to gender roles or a trend towards men not wanting relationships in my generation, I am very tired of hook up culture.


Something I've struggled with for awhile now is this idea of repression. Its impossible for me to know if I'm a sexual person who is just sexually repressed or if I'm asexual. There's no way to truly prove it, not even to myself. People have argued it back and forth with me and so there will always be a little bit of room for doubt in my head, even if I'm fairly confident.

So I decided to just accept that I'll never have certainty on the matter, and that I will not force myself to do anything that makes me uncomfortable, and I'll just have to trust in my instincts to hopefully lead me down the best path. 

I think that if dating men is something you feel you have to force yourself to do, then maybe its a sign to try other things instead.


----------



## Forest Nymph

crazitaco said:


> Something I've struggled with for awhile now is this idea of repression. Its impossible for me to know if I'm a sexual person who is just sexually repressed or if I'm asexual. There's no way to truly prove it, not even to myself. People have argued it back and forth with me and so there will always be a little bit of room for doubt in my head, even if I'm fairly confident.
> 
> So I decided to just accept that I'll never have certainty on the matter, and that I will not force myself to do anything that makes me uncomfortable, and I'll just have to trust in my instincts to hopefully lead me down the best path.
> 
> I think that if dating men is something you feel you have to force yourself to do, then maybe its a sign to try other things instead.


Yeah that's the conclusion I've come to. Like I've been repressing something and sublimating it elsewhere (which is where I am/was so I won't regret or wish to change the past). And now I'm not going to force myself to give this or that guy "a chance." Like I was sitting on Tinder just going left, left, left, no, not you, left, nope with all of the men. And I wondered is this normal. How long have I actually been here. Because the last two men I had interest in were a friend I wasn't attracted to at all for the first few months I knew him, and a demisexual that never resulted in anything other than friendship. Last summer I was alone by choice. Blah blah blah. 

Yeah don't do anything that makes you uncomfortable. Even if you are repressed it might be for a reason. I had a good friend who experienced some abuse as a young girl who had no desire for that. She was romantic but not sexual. And its ok and valid to be who you are, where you are. Even when I complained about my demi friend, it's actually about emotional manipulation and confusion, not him being demi, and about a particular incident that was drama, it didn't necessarily have to do with him being demi per se. I actually would have felt disgusting had I pressured him for sex or touched him in a way that made him feel violated. I didn't even like feeling like I was waiting around for something more to happen after a few months. That's absolutely your right and choice as an individual.


----------



## Falling Foxes

I can relate to the bisexuality and asexuality being similar enough to confuse, @crazitaco

I have been questioning asexuality myself, or, at the very least Demi sexuality. I don't see the point in identifying as ace since most of the community are sex repressed or repulsed and I'm not. I hear people say "not all ace" but I'll peek into ace spaces and think there's nothing I can gain here because I can't relate enough.

Point is I assumed I was straight as a kid because I never felt attracted to anyone and straight is default. Now I can fall in love with anyone, but love is a rare thing. My first romance was with the same sex so I swapped to bisexuality based on that alone (logically no attraction to the other sex meant I should have assumed gay at the time but whatever, it wasn't considered). 

I've never been with a partner and found them sexy, more like I enjoy sex and doing it with someone else is a bonus and doing it with someone I love and trust is ideal. If I take asexuality as lack of attraction to others then maybe I am ace but I enjoy sexual acts and have a relatively high/average libido. It's all confusing to be honest. I don't think I'd walk around calling myself ace regardless because it'll give potential partners the wrong idea.

Anyway, it's made Tinder impossible. I started swiping everyone right because I have no way of understanding who I'd find attractive. Then I realised there's no motivation to pursue anyone I swiped.


----------



## buttons1

I'm gonna chime in cause for the longest while I identified as asexual - just full out ace, no interest in anyone whatsoever. 

AND THEN for whatever reason I mentioned it to my gyn who was like "This could just be you, but since you have that and irregular menstruation, why don't we check your hormones just in case?"

And it turns out fellas that I had an actual BRAIN TUMOR making off hormones left and right and essentially chemically castrating me. I don't mean to imply being asexual is a disease when I say this, of course not, but in my case in particular it happened to be a symptom of something organic.

But the reason I bring this up is: once that was dealt with, I immediately made the flip from asexual to bisexual. So when y'all say "I think being bi is the closest thing to being ace", I definitely agree, because I never particularly minded the gender of potential partners. 

So this is literally what happened: you gave an ace a libido and they turned out bisexual.


----------



## Falling Foxes

buttons1 said:


> I'm gonna chime in cause for the longest while I identified as asexual - just full out ace, no interest in anyone whatsoever.
> 
> AND THEN for whatever reason I mentioned it to my gyn who was like "This could just be you, but since you have that and irregular menstruation, why don't we check your hormones just in case?"
> 
> And it turns out fellas that I had an actual BRAIN TUMOR making off hormones left and right and essentially chemically castrating me. I don't mean to imply being asexual is a disease when I say this, of course not, but in my case in particular it happened to be a symptom of something organic.
> 
> But the reason I bring this up is: once that was dealt with, I immediately made the flip from asexual to bisexual. So when y'all say "I think being bi is the closest thing to being ace", I definitely agree, because I never particularly minded the gender of potential partners.
> 
> So this is literally what happened: you gave an ace a libido and they turned out bisexual.


Strong case to get regular check ups. Glad you seem to be okay now, right?

Thanks for sharing. I have for a while wondered if there's something amiss with my biology that could also effect where I am on the gender/sexuality spectrum... Part of me hopes I'm just being a bit of a hypochondria but then I haven't asked a professional to check.


----------



## buttons1

Falling Foxes said:


> Strong case to get regular check ups. Glad you seem to be okay now, right?
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I have for a while wondered if there's something amiss with my biology that could also effect where I am on the gender/sexuality spectrum... Part of me hopes I'm just being a bit of a hypochondria but then I haven't asked a professional to check.


Yeah it was just a prolactinoma, those are pretty easy to treat. You take a pill once a week and they sorta shrink down and wither, no surgery required.

I think the biggest lesson I took for it is that the lack of libido _didn't bother me_, so for years I was like "oh well, whatever."

But then when my exams came back it was a disaster. Cholesterol was through the roof and I was pre-diabetic. I was on my way to having a heart attack at age 30, and all that silently going on with the only two symptoms being some skipped periods and a lack of desire to bang. 

So yeah I would strongly recommend that anyone identifying as asexual get a full hormone profile. This is something delicate to talk about because there's this strong tendency to try to make diverging sexual orientations pathological. People used to say being gay was a disease. It's not fair to pass this tag to asexuality. 

That much said, it's like babies: when a baby is born larger than most, it might be a sign that the mom has diabetes. Or it might just be a really big baby. Regardless, we see a big baby and go "hey, let's test the mom". 

Likewise with the low libido: maybe it's just how you are. But it's so much safer to get it looked at just in case, cause hormones are like a domino: one thing breaks down and destroys everything else. And you could save yourself from _freaking diabetes_

god DAMN I love candy


----------



## Falling Foxes

buttons1 said:


> Yeah it was just a prolactinoma, those are pretty easy to treat. You take a pill once a week and they sorta shrink down and wither, no surgery required.
> 
> I think the biggest lesson I took for it is that the lack of libido _didn't bother me_, so for years I was like "oh well, whatever."
> 
> But then when my exams came back it was a disaster. Cholesterol was through the roof and I was pre-diabetic. I was on my way to having a heart attack at age 30, and all that silently going on with the only two symptoms being some skipped periods and a lack of desire to bang.
> 
> So yeah I would strongly recommend that anyone identifying as asexual get a full hormone profile. This is something delicate to talk about because there's this strong tendency to try to make diverging sexual orientations pathological. People used to say being gay was a disease. It's not fair to pass this tag to asexuality.
> 
> That much said, it's like babies: when a baby is born larger than most, it might be a sign that the mom has diabetes. Or it might just be a really big baby. Regardless, we see a big baby and go "hey, let's test the mom".
> 
> Likewise with the low libido: maybe it's just how you are. But it's so much safer to get it looked at just in case, cause hormones are like a domino: one thing breaks down and destroys everything else. And you could save yourself from _freaking diabetes_
> 
> god DAMN I love candy


I personally don't have a low libido, I just don't find other people turn me on.

But anyway, this reminds me of that one House episode that bothered me, unsure if you watched it. There was a patient who wasn't interested in sex at all and House responded with an argument of how is unnatural and not possible, that humans are sexual beings by nature. His colleagues were more of the stance of "asexuality exists, accept it" but at the end of the episode House diagnoses the man with some kind of hormone imbalance which proves his point. It was a little indelicate since it meant House won and therefore sent out the message that asexuality was unnatural or a condition. But your example is pretty similar to that, so in some ways it makes me feel mildly reassured they did some research, still irked that the writers didn't say both could be right.


----------



## SilentScream

I've brought it up before but never really explored it. 

My sexuality is a lot more complex than is depicted in movies and even that which I see normal couples engage in. I have had a big issue not relating though with "normal" guys my age throughout early development. However, I have a strong fetish side to me where I'm fully immersed in BDSM and have an active lifestyle now. But for years I didn't and had a mostly sexless life. I found it a chore with my ex and I didn't enjoy it at all. 

During my teens, I never understood what "the guys" meant when they said "Hot chick turned them on". Like I didn't relate to this at all. Not till I fell in love and then when I first fell in love I was physically attracted to the person I fell in love with. But I still wasn't attracted to others (still am not in a sexual way). 

I know they call it demisexuality but I don't want to put a label on it, because simultaneously I've fallen in love with men and I have never been physically turned on by them, so I can't exactly call myself bisexual either (but I do tend to say I'm bisexual since I experience romantic feelings for men). 

Then whenever I've not been in love, I've straight out believed I'm asexual too because I have _no_ sexual attraction to anyone and barely have any sexual needs of any kind. I have a fairly low libido. 

Biromantic, demisexual ... Probably then. Not sure if this belongs in the LGBTQ community either, but I am curious to see if there are others with a similar kind of sexuality.


----------



## Tyche

I see that some people think there isn't much point to a thread like this, but I also see people say their sexuality is confusing. I think spaces like this are important for that reason. Sexuality is confusing for a lot of people and many of them feel out of place and isolated. I'd say that whatever you're feeling is _completely normal_ even if you can't find someone who you can say "that's me." I think it's good for people to know they're not alone and what they're experiencing isn't out of the ordinary. 

For me, my sexuality was pretty easy to figure out. When I was a kid, I thought you could only be straight or gay, and since I had crushes on boys, I thought I was straight. When I entered high school, I quickly realized I was attracted to girls and identified as bisexual. It wasn't hard for me, just a sudden realization I had when I was checking out a girl. Then I had a (short) relationship with a trans person and later a crush on another, which led me to pansexual. Nowadays I kind of feel like that label is a bit...idk weird, so I usually identify as bisexual. I'm actually still friends with both of those people on fb and one of them successfully transitioned and got married. 

I care a lot about LGBT issues though I don't really feel the need to include myself within the group nor do I really identify with the group much myself (perhaps marrying "straight" has a lot to do with it). Many people need such a group to feel included and empowered and I think that's great. I had a lesbian friend in HS who felt that need and was pretty active in the "club" at school. I can definitely understand that need even if I don't feel it myself. I've still gotten into plenty of debates about different parts of it (the same old, same old, it's not unnatural or gross to like the same gender or be trans or anything else). Ive been told on several occasions that I'm basically straight (so I guess I should shut up? ), though I feel like generally things are pointing towards improvement socially and legally. 

My sexuality isn't that important to me. It's not something I've made as an important aspect of my personality. It's just part of who I am. I get why others feel drastically different than I do about it and I don't really have a problem with it. But basically my main point is that I'm supportive in general because I think it's important to many people for them to figure themselves out. People should always have a sense of belonging and acceptance and I think that's the main point of this thread.

(Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk.)


----------



## crazitaco

buttons1 said:


> I'm gonna chime in cause for the longest while I identified as asexual - just full out ace, no interest in anyone whatsoever.
> 
> AND THEN for whatever reason I mentioned it to my gyn who was like "This could just be you, but since you have that and irregular menstruation, why don't we check your hormones just in case?"
> 
> And it turns out fellas that I had an actual BRAIN TUMOR making off hormones left and right and essentially chemically castrating me. I don't mean to imply being asexual is a disease when I say this, of course not, but in my case in particular it happened to be a symptom of something organic.
> 
> But the reason I bring this up is: once that was dealt with, I immediately made the flip from asexual to bisexual. So when y'all say "I think being bi is the closest thing to being ace", I definitely agree, because I never particularly minded the gender of potential partners.
> 
> So this is literally what happened: you gave an ace a libido and they turned out bisexual.


I do think its a good idea to encourage asexuals to get checkups for that reason. For me though I don't lack a libido, (since I masturbate regularly) and my periods are normal. Though I still haven't gone to the doctor as an adult, I still need to do that :mellow:


----------



## SilentScream

crazitaco said:


> I do think its a good idea to encourage asexuals to get checkups for that reason. For me though I don't lack a libido, (since I masturbate regularly) and my periods are normal. Though I still haven't gone to the doctor as an adult, I still need to do that :mellow:


How do you see masturbation? As part of a sexual need, or just a bodily function that is as normal to engage in as eating etc. Because quite frankly that's what it's like for me. I feel hungry so I eat. I feel horny so I masturbate. There's really nothing more to it than that for me. 

A BDSM scene is also much the same as amusement / entertainment. But of course a lot more involved and complex but that's really what it is if I'm being 100% honest here. 

Sex as others seem to talk about it isn't something I've ever related to. Not quite ... I've thought that I did or could and now I realize that I just don't.


----------



## crazitaco

Jawz said:


> How do you see masturbation? As part of a sexual need, or just a bodily function that is as normal to engage in as eating etc. Because quite frankly that's what it's like for me. I feel hungry so I eat. I feel horny so I masturbate. There's really nothing more to it than that for me.
> 
> A BDSM scene is also much the same as amusement / entertainment. But of course a lot more involved and complex but that's really what it is if I'm being 100% honest here.
> 
> Sex as others seem to talk about it isn't something I've ever related to. Not quite ... I've thought that I did or could and now I realize that I just don't.


I see it as a pleasant habit, I have no reason NOT to, so if the opportunity is there then why not? If by horny you mean "aroused" then normally I'm not already horny when I make the decision to masturbate.


----------



## SilentScream

crazitaco said:


> I see it as a pleasant habit, I have no reason NOT to, so if the opportunity is there then why not?


Habit is another way I'd describe it yeah. Good word for it.


----------



## Falling Foxes

Jawz said:


> I've brought it up before but never really explored it.
> 
> My sexuality is a lot more complex than is depicted in movies and even that which I see normal couples engage in. I have had a big issue not relating though with "normal" guys my age throughout early development. However, I have a strong fetish side to me where I'm fully immersed in BDSM and have an active lifestyle now. But for years I didn't and had a mostly sexless life. I found it a chore with my ex and I didn't enjoy it at all.
> 
> During my teens, I never understood what "the guys" meant when they said "Hot chick turned them on". Like I didn't relate to this at all. Not till I fell in love and then when I first fell in love I was physically attracted to the person I fell in love with. But I still wasn't attracted to others (still am not in a sexual way).
> 
> I know they call it demisexuality but I don't want to put a label on it, because simultaneously I've fallen in love with men and I have never been physically turned on by them, so I can't exactly call myself bisexual either (but I do tend to say I'm bisexual since I experience romantic feelings for men).
> 
> Then whenever I've not been in love, I've straight out believed I'm asexual too because I have _no_ sexual attraction to anyone and barely have any sexual needs of any kind. I have a fairly low libido.
> 
> Biromantic, demisexual ... Probably then. Not sure if this belongs in the LGBTQ community either, but I am curious to see if there are others with a similar kind of sexuality.


I can relate to this other than the low libido and the masturbation only being a habit. To me I'll make a big deal out of it to work myself up to it, toys and edging included.

The whole BDSM/fetish/kink interest I have made me completely rule asexuality out before (until someone pointed out it doesn't mean you don't enjoy sex). I'm not exactly immersed with the fetish community and despite having a long term relationship with someone who was our sex life was pretty tame with occasional sex toys (much to my disappointment). Sometimes I feel like fantasies of such things is the only thing to keep me in the mood.

I never look at someone's physicality and think "I could have a sexual/romantic relationship with that person" (Yeah, I'm sure it's a lot less crude in other people's minds like "fuck me now!" or something). The only times I have has been towards friends I have been intimately close to. So 3 times now.

My ex-partner suggested we have an open-relationship because my libido was higher than his but I just couldn't compute how that would ever happen, mostly because I didn't find other people attractive to just experiment like that, otherwise I had no issue with it on principle.


----------



## SilentScream

Falling Foxes said:


> I never look at someone's physicality and think "I could have a sexual/romantic relationship with that person" (Yeah, I'm sure it's a lot less crude in other people's minds like "fuck me now!" or something). The only times I have has been towards friends I have been intimately close to. So 3 times now.


I hope no one thinks I'm making a negative judgement because I'm not but I do think that it is some form of sexuality that some people (may or may not be normal) where it really is as crude as fuck me now.... Though I wouldn't say it's crude but might only be from our perspective as what we experience is very different. 

It gets weirder when in public around various stages of nudity. Seen completely nude chicks to lingerie to bikinis and my reaction is to admire them if they're physically appealing or not if they're not. There's no visceral need to fuck them. Or even come home "hot and bighered" and masturbate thinking about them. 

To me it would be like masturbating to a work of art.

But then when it comes to porn it gets interesting. It's almost *never* the physical act of sex itself that turns me on. It's the fantasy, story (or whatever lol), the foreplay, roleplay that engages my senses the most. 

The raw physical act in hardcore porn does nothing for me. I experiment with it and sometimes think that that's the part that should invoke something, but that's never it. It's always what happens before that works for me. 

So again, not even "normal" there. Unless what they produce in porn is what's messed up and not what people want to see in general. 

I personally don't see myself exploring an open relationship. I'm possessive and the "owner" (in a manner of speaking) and open relationships invoke a sense of submission in me and I can never see myself accepting that.


----------



## Suntide

crazitaco said:


> normally I'm not already horny when I make the decision to masturbate.


God, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Usually I'm just like "hey I'm bored, doing The Thing (tm) feels good so let's do that." I don't masturbate because I'm horny, I get horny when I decide to masturbate, lmao. Always thought that made me weird so I'm glad I'm not alone in that experience.


----------



## SilentScream

Suntide said:


> God, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Usually I'm just like "hey I'm bored, doing The Thing (tm) feels good so let's do that." I don't masturbate because I'm horny, *I get horny when I decide to masturbate,* lmao. Always thought that made me weird so I'm glad I'm not alone in that experience.


That's been the case for me as well at times. But sometimes it's literally nothing more than a release or something to do.


----------



## crazitaco

This is an interesting topic we got going on.
I've never looked and someone and thought about fucking them either, but I don't think I could look at anyone like that even if it was someone whose company I enjoyed. As an aromantic, I've never had a crush on someone so I don't know how I would hypothetically feel about sex if I suddenly got a crush one day. I don't connect the feeling of arousal to a specific person. Being aroused doesn't translate into me want to have sex, in other words. I feel like being aromantic has a much larger impact on my life than being asexual does.


----------



## BigApplePi

platorepublic said:


> Let's start! In blue, are my own answers to this questionnaire.
> 
> 
> 
> *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *I wanted to know what LGBT stands for: Long Gone By Then? Large Giant Big Thing?
> *What's your gender? *M
> *What's your sexual orientation? *Disoriented.
> *How long have you known your orientation? *That assume I know it.
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I've been told I'm unique but too many say different things.
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Them words is 2 big fer me.
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm out of it. Yes.
> *Do you know many LGBT people? *I wouldn't know one if they were right in front of me.
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *I may be involved wo knowing it but I'm less a joiner.
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*I got there too late and it was over and done with.
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *I'm only a political dabbler.
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *I've related to the world since a little afterbirth.
> *What do you look for in a partner? *Cooperation, loyalty, caring, respect, responsibility, knowledge to quote Eric Fromm. Is that too much to ask or isn't it?


Thanks


----------



## SilentScream

BigApplePi said:


> Thanks


Yo. You're breaking the flow of conversation here and necromancing a post from 2012! Maybe I should report your post h:


----------



## BigApplePi

Jawz said:


> It gets weirder when in public around various stages of nudity. Seen completely nude chicks to lingerie to bikinis and my reaction is to admire them if they're physically appealing or not if they're not. There's no visceral need to fuck them. Or even come home "hot and bighered" and masturbate thinking about them.
> 
> To me it would be like masturbating to a work of art.
> 
> But then when it comes to porn it gets interesting. It's almost *never* the physical act of sex itself that turns me on. It's the fantasy, story (or whatever lol), the foreplay, roleplay that engages my senses the most.
> 
> The raw physical act in hardcore porn does nothing for me. I experiment with it and sometimes think that that's the part that should invoke something, but that's never it. It's always what happens before that works for me.


I would say a physical form isolated by itself does nothing much outside of aesthetics. It must be connected with some sort of sexual interest if we are sexual beings. After all sex is meant to be a connection underneath. The fantasy/ story is a connection one puts oneself into.

There. Are we back on topic ... after a little diversionary humor?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I think it's happened one time that I saw someone and was immediately attracted to them. It was weird. I acted like an idiot. 

Usually people are attractive to me once I really get to know them. Before that I usually just don't have it at all. A friend took me to a strip club as a joke and I just didn't see the appeal. My idea of a booty call has typically been board games and don't touch. If I actually am attracted to someone (which is super rare) then it's kind of ridiculous. My husband can distract me in board games with like showing his collar bone... 

But idk if that's actually demisexual or whatever. I just kind of say that. It makes the most sense. Maybe grayace? I'm not really sure what the differences are, tbh. But 99.9% of the population I'm like "yes that's basically a hairless monkey..."


----------



## Falling Foxes

daleks_exterminate said:


> I think it's happened one time that I saw someone and was immediately attracted to them. It was weird. I acted like an idiot.
> 
> Usually people are attractive to me once I really get to know them. Before that I usually just don't have it at all. A friend took me to a strip club as a joke and I just didn't see the appeal. My idea of a booty call has typically been board games and don't touch. If I actually am attracted to someone (which is super rare) then it's kind of ridiculous. My husband can distract me in board games with like showing his collar bone...
> 
> But idk if that's actually demisexual or whatever. I just kind of say that. It makes the most sense. Maybe grayace? I'm not really sure what the differences are, tbh. But 99.9% of the population I'm like "yes that's basically a hairless monkey..."


I have to say I enjoyed my experience at a strip club but I think that was mostly because those girls could dance and I always love a good dancer. Same situation at a fetish club... the performances were fun.

Then again I have been at clubs where they have had a pole dancer who was not quite so good and I remember standing around, pretending like this was awesome to fit in with the lads... That was boring at best.

I need to find myself a person who can distract me from boardgames with their physique. Relationship goals there.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Falling Foxes said:


> I have to say I enjoyed my experience at a strip club but I think that was mostly because those girls could dance and I always love a good dancer. Same situation at a fetish club... the performances were fun.
> 
> Then again I have been at clubs where they have had a pole dancer who was not quite so good and I remember standing around, pretending like this was awesome to fit in with the lads... That was boring at best.
> 
> I need to find myself a person who can distract me from boardgames with their physique. Relationship goals there.


Oh, the dancers were talented and kind and it was an interesting experience. People watching was bizzare. 

But I just didn't understand how it was sexually attractive. Or I guess cognitively I do, but I didn't experience it that way. It wasn't something I regret though. 

If the pole dancer is bad anyway then it seems like fair game to go up and try it yourself, right?! 

As for the distractions it's both really great and really annoying. Haha


----------



## SilentScream

I still have never gone to a strip club and it's one of the things I want to do in my life at some point, but honestly speaking I don't see the appeal from afar when I really think about it. Plus it's small town florida where you don't have the "classy" kind of strip clubs anyways. It's a little on the sleazy side down here and very much a business that's based around exploitation of struggling women. It just rubs me the wrong way in a lot of ways. I can't be sure if the woman is performing for me out of her own desire, or a harrowing fear of preventing starvation for herself. It puts me off when I really think about it.

I'd rather go to BDSM parties where individuals are all aware of their role, but it's one of those things where I still haven't worked my way up to get involved. Not sure how a non-white guy in the community will be responded/reacted to either. There are race-based perceptions in the south that make me feel somewhat alienated already and I don't want to add to that feeling.


----------



## Laurence

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?*
INTP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
To explore experiences, thoughts and feelings with other gays

*How old are you?*
25

*What's your gender?*
Male

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Gay

*How long have you known your orientation?*
I was mildly aware since age 7 when I had my first 'full-on' sexual experience with someone only slightly older than me

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
I have a decent toiletries collection and I sometimes do certain things that are not very usual for someone my age (for example: buying expensive oil paintings featuring bright pinks and purples, or ordering expensive oud fragrances from the Middle East, or decorating my room with eccentric decorations. But aside from that, no - I am particularly masculine. People are rarely ever clever enough to come to the conclusion

*
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
Yes, regularly. Most of the time it is not directed at me personally because people are not aware that I am gay. I think I would experience less if people were aware. It taints a relationship for a long time when it does happen though, regardless of whether someone was aware or not

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
I am out to my friends and family. However, because I am so very private and withdrawn and tend to be quite shy in social settings, I do struggle to make it known to newcomers - especially people from work. I came out soon after deleting my Facebook account about three years ago. Deleting the account had an overwhelmingly positive impact on my life. And, yeah, overall people reacted very positively

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
I know less than 10 personally

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
I support the LGBT community but other than that, no - I have not

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
No, but I would like to

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Yes, of course

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
I've been dating someone for about a month who has an ENFJ-A personality type

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Someone who is intuitive, preferably someone who is also a thinking person, who is judging, and ideally - someone who is an ENTJ. Sexual attraction is also very important as much as I would like to say that it isn't. Also, financial prosperity tends not to come into it although maybe it should

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?*
Yes, with less than 10 people. There was only one bad experience and that was at a beach party in Spain at nighttime in a spiky bush with a non-English speaker who spoke words that I didn't understand and who thought it would be sexy to smack my face repeatedly with his hand during sex. It was not sexy and I regret doing it, but such is life when you've had too many drinks

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Yes, twice with the same person. I did not like it. I struggled for a long time to get an erection

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
Not yet, no. But I am sure that I will. Nightclubs really do not appeal to me, so there's no rush 

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Not a question suitable for an INTP. I don't know (*mind enters error mode*) ...I don't know ...Channing Tatum?

*Show us your picture?*
See profile. I would upload more pictures but there's no option to upload directly from my computer


----------



## DrNoshtau

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *
Solid INFJ.

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?*
Well as soon as I saw that first post, it was obviously the go-to starter.

*How old are you?*
17

*What's your gender? *
I'm a dude.

*What's your sexual orientation? *
I like men.

*How long have you known your orientation? *
Age 12.

*
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
Not that I know...

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
From Muslims, in majority. And my bio dad, whom I ditched 4 years ago. His extended family is fine with me and I never met them in person - never traveled outside of my country. They are in the maghreb.

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
I've been out since the beginning. All my peoples know.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
Does Planetromeo count? I do know gays IRL.
*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
If I'm gay it's not hiding a political agenda. Picking 1/3 of LGBT are either brainwashed or hiding agendas.

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
I don't plan on that unless I want free a$$ quickly in MTL.

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
It almost did once. I woke up after that.

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
I don't define 'relationships' the same way the majority does. I'm free-floating.

*What do you look for in a partner? *
I like older daddies. Just daddies. Young people and twinks are not my thing. LGBT youngins raise an alarm in my radar. They're always too high-maintenance, immature, needy/annoying, and prone of being the brainwashed types. I don't intellectually or spiritually fit their frequency. I'm an old man trapped in a young body. On the aesthetic side they remind me of kids so I wince at that.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
I had 3, mostly good or okay.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?*
Just dudes.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?*
I wanted to, but I missed the opportunity.

*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
I don't crush on celebrities but I used to enjoy Daddy Mugs.

*Show us your picture?*
[REDACTED]


----------



## jjcu

Is anyone else here a homosexual Christian? I'm a JW but not as active as I used to be, I just go to one of the weekly Congregation meetings occasionally...


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

[*]*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ISFP
[*]*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To see what the posts are like.
[*]*How old are you? *55
[*]*What's your gender? *M
[*]*What's your sexual orientation? *Straight
[*]*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 5 years old.
[*]*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I don't know.
[*]*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No.
[*]*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *n/a.
[*]*Do you know many LGBT people? *No.
[*]*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No, so n/a.
[*]*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No. n/a.
[*]*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Somewhat.
[*]*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Yes, 11 years..
[*]*What do you look for in a partner? *I'm not looking for a partner.
[*]*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
[*]*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Yes, good.
[*]*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
[*]*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Barbara Eden. Lauren Tewes. Pom Klementieff. Lucy Liu.
[*]*Show us your picture? *Not here.


----------



## Introvertia

What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFP*
Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To casually check out peeps.*
How old are you? *32*
What's your gender? *Female*
What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual. I have a slight preference for women, but it's all dependable on individual. Right now infatuated with a male. *
How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was a teenager. (Ginger Spice's topless photos, hihi)*
Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I don't know any stereotypes considering bi, except the general assumption I encounter that we're automatically supposed to be into threesomes or polyamory, which are two themes I have no interest in personally.*
Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *On both general and personal level.*
Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? * Out to my mother and sister. Mother was confused and in denial for a while, but she eventually accepted it. My sister was very accepting and open about it. Father nope, but we're not close. He'd probably consider it unnatural. My closest friends know. I'm pretty open about it to strangers. *
Do you know many LGBT people? *I know some, a few.*
Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Nah.*
Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *I did go for event that supported marriage rights, but that's it.*
Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Yeah.*
Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope. *
What do you look for in a partner? *Someone with similar values and interests. *
Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Yes, both good and bad.*
Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? Y*es, same as above.*
Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No, bars are not my thing.*
Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Geri Halliwell, Callisto from Xena was also my teen crush.  Sofia Helin, Anna Paquin, Katy M. O'Brian.*
Show us your picture? *If you stalk me a little bit, you'll find it on forums.*


----------



## Norse Gods and Peaches

*What's your personality type (MBTI)?* 
ENFP

*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* 
Nope! I figured, why not? 

*How old are you?*
Closer to 30 than 25 h:

*What's your gender?*
Female

*What's your sexual orientation?*
Bisexual with a preference for women

*How long have you known your orientation?*
I've known I was attracted to women since my last year of high school. I thought I was lesbian until I met my first boyfriend a few years later, and started identifying as bisexual. But now... I've started questioning again. So I don't really know, but I suppose that's ok.

*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes?*
The fashion choices, maybe? I like flannel and wear a lot of men's clothes. That's about it, though.

*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia?*
Personally, once. I kissed a cute girl at a (straight) bar. The two guys who had bought us drinks earlier in the night... did not like that. :apthy:

*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react?*
Not out, except to my best friend and my current boyfriend. Since I'm in a straight relationship, I don't feel the need to come out.

*Do you know many LGBT people?*
Only one.

*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them?*
No

*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they?*
No

*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically?*
Yes

*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long?*
Yes, I've been with an ESTP male for about 3 years. (Despite my preference, I've only ever been in relationships with men. Oops.)

*What do you look for in a partner?*
Looks are secondary. The person needs to be intelligent, kind, humble, honest and reliable, but most importantly, quirky and fun-loving.  People who laugh a lot and like to make others laugh are very attractive to me. Bonus points if they have big dreams and a generally positive/go-getter attitude. Intolerance of any kind and arrogance are a huge turn-off.

*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* 
Yes, although never all the way. Good! 

*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad?* 
Yes. Generally, it's been OK. Current partner is good. Previous ones... underwhelming.

*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere?* 
No

*Name some famous people you have a crush on.*
Emilia Clarke and Aurora Aksnes <3 They are both quirky and adorable in their own, very different ways.

*Show us your picture?*
No  Have a cute kitty instead:


----------



## Fennel

jjcu said:


> Is anyone else here a homosexual Christian? I'm a JW but not as active as I used to be, I just go to one of the weekly Congregation meetings occasionally...


Bisexual Christian, and struggling with both sexuality and religion. It's even harder when most Christian ladies are very nice and attractive. They have that irresistibly warm glow. 

Ugh. Sometimes the most "Christian / moral" thing for me to do is to lock myself up where I won't meet anyone.


----------



## angelfish

It's weird passing as straight. I don't associate well with heteronormativity internally but I feel like a "fake" non-straight person outwardly, if that makes sense. Like I don't suffer any of the negatives and stigmas that "real" LGBTQ people deal with, and I've never even had an actual non-straight sexual encounter, so I don't feel like I qualify, but then I've never really internally identified as straight either.


----------



## 8080

*A Son** and His Father *(Wikipedia: Charles W. Socarides)
*“Homosexuality is in fact the illness which has reached epidemiological proportions”*
*A Gay Conversion Therapist* (Wikipedia: David Matheson)


----------



## makeup

Hey! It's cool to see a thread for LGBT members.


*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENFP
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Just to meet other LGBT peeps
*How old are you? *21
*What's your gender? *Non-binary woman, don't ask how it works 🥴 
*What's your sexual orientation? *I'm a lesbian
*How long have you known your orientation? *Well, I knew I wasn't straight since I was 15, but I thought I was bi. I realized I was a lesbian when I was 19
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Well, I do fit into the lesbians love cats stereotype. It's a dumb stereotype though, a person's favorite animal has nothing to do with their sexual orientation. I just happened to grow up with cats and love them.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Unfortunately, yes.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Yeah, sort of. I don't go out of my way to hide it, but won't walk around talking about how I'm gay unless the subject comes up. I'm not telling my dad's side of the family tho.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *Online, sure. In real life, not so many.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Never have been.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Not really, I think. My sexual orientation and my beliefs about politics are different things. If this is in regards to marriage equality - I believe in marriage equality, but I would have believed in it even if I were straight.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Respects my boundaries, shows interests in my stories (as in the shows and movies I want to create), is respectful, a good taste in fashion is a bonus. I definitely want to date a feminine girl.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Nope 🥴 
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *God no
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I don't, there isn't much of a scene in the city I live in.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *I don't do the whole celeb crush thing, tbh. 
*Show us your picture? *Ehhh no


----------



## Sinuous

1. What's your personality type (MBTI)? ISTP
2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? No
3. How old are you? 21
4. What's your gender? F
5. What's your sexual orientation? I don’t “feel” sexual attraction.
6. How long have you known your orientation? Orientation? You mean, lack of orientation... I was 11 or 12
7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? Idk
8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? Yes
9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? No 
10. Do you know many LGBT people? A few
11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? No, I’m not interested.
12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? NO
13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? Not much here
14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? No
15. What do you look for in a partner? For Later. 
16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? No.
17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? No
18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? No.
19. Name some famous people you have a crush on. 
Ew . 
20. Show us your picture? No


----------



## OneTriz

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ENFP is my most recent typing but I can also see ENTP.
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To alleviate my boredom and have people ask me questions.
*How old are you? *16
*What's your gender? *AFAB but ambiguously FTM, strongly considering transition, can't because of parents, suspect it might not be genuine dysphoria though.
*What's your sexual orientation? *Asexual would be the modern term, but as that makes some people think it's a complete lack of libido, I prefer the older term of anallosexual. (Allosexual meaning attracted to other people; anallosexual meaning not attracted to other people.) 
*How long have you known your orientation? *Didn't really consider myself ace/anallo until around 14 when I realized I had no genuine attraction to other people. I was like "I'm bi" before because I was like "sure I'd have sex with a man or a woman" but realized I had no, like, _drive_ to want to do that.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Eh, there's the "asexual emotionless robot" stereotype lol.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Many people are telling me it's normal for AFABs to be "asexual" and that I'm just a confused straight girl. Virtually nobody thinks of me as a man but this may be my fault, I have little interest in the social aspects and seem sexually motivated. 
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I don't even bother explaining asexuality to people anymore, but I tend to just casually mention my dysphoria a lot on online chats. People tend to tell me that I'll grow out of it, my parents are strongly opposed to me transitioning though. They seem almost like, in a "globo ****" conspiracy theorist mindset.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I know some online.
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *No not really, I relate to almost nobody and LGBT people are no exception.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *No, I am apolitical.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
*What do you look for in a partner? *Ideally we'd be a QPR (queerplatonic relationship, kind of like, a mixture between romance and best friends). I used to have a list of traits I liked but now it's pretty much "do i click with them or nah?"
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Never had a crush on anyone in my life, never understood how people could get romantically attached to someone they don't even know in person.
*Show us your picture? *No.


----------



## toxatyt

Hey people, hello, I have a very positive attitude towards LGBT, and support it, it all started with the fact that ever since childhood I realized that I do not like girls and I like boys more, but I was very shy to talk about it, but I was not shy to talk about it to real people in porn games that I played, in this game 3DXChat was a chat room and i communicated with one very beautiful person who told me that i should not be shy about my choices and many other interesting things, it was wonderful thanks to him i stopped being closed and now live happily, i did not think that an ordinary game would ever help me so much.


----------



## OneTriz

toxatyt said:


> Hey people, hello, I have a very positive attitude towards LGBT, and support it, it all started with the fact that ever since childhood I realized that I do not like girls and I like boys more, but I was very shy to talk about it, but I was not shy to talk about it to real people in porn games that I played, in this game 3DXChat was a chat room and i communicated with one very beautiful person who told me that i should not be shy about my choices and many other interesting things, it was wonderful thanks to him i stopped being closed and now live happily, i did not think that an ordinary game would ever help me so much.


Welcome to the personality cafe! I'm glad you met someone that you could help you accept yourself. I noticed you struggled with English, some things that you might want to keep in mind is that the word for not being open about being LGBT is 'closeted'; not 'closed.' Also 'beautiful' has a feminine connotation/implication, it can be used for men but it's typically not.


----------



## shameless

*1. What's your personality type (MBTI)?* ESTP

*2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for?* No

*3. How old are you?* 38

*4. What's your gender?* F

*5. What's your sexual orientation?* Bisexual

*6. How long have you known your Orientation? *
Well I didn’t know what it really meant. But I always knew since like 6 I was attracted to boys & girls. I remember having a crush on some boy chasing him in first grade. And I remember also having a crush on some girl I sat behind. I didn’t feel sexual at the time but knew I liked them both.

*7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *
Sort of yes and sorta no.
-Yes with cliche stereotypes of haven been promiscuous and wild.
-No, in a modern day current sense. Of a cliche. I’m not emo, I’m not having an identity crisis related to anything to do with my sexuality or orientation. I don’t say I’m queer, and I’m not a married wife going around using myself as bait. And I’m definitely not a fucken unicorn.

*8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *
Yes of course. I can’t say I’ve enjoyed it. My ex husband was incredibly abusive over this topic actually. I don’t want to get into it. It was bad though.

*9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? *
If you mean out like I don’t keep it a secret, correct.

If you mean out like with a bunch of pride stuff identifying me as lgbtq or marching in pride, no.

I’ve been ‘out’ since highschool where it was a pretty big deal (for the time and age group), I was a chicks date for her homecoming coronation. It really was a big deal that two girls who were seen as fairly ‘normal’ and generally liked, who weren’t goth were each other’s date at a homecoming crowning. Back then (2000) it wasn’t a socially open thing like in highschool I mean, especially not for mainstream people who weren’t emo/goth. It was only mainstream on like the show the real world and like Ellen 🤣. I was not loud and proud like my date. But I didn’t hide either. I’ve basically always been like that.

I pass a lot however in society. Like at work etc. people just assume I’m straight.

I had a point where I repressed it. And was just dating straight. I’m not going to get into it but I think it had alot to do with something I mentioned above. (This was in my early 30s when I was newly single). I think I just had a lot to work out.

*10. Do you know many LGBT people? *
Yes all the above.

*11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? *
Hell no. The only thing I could see myself being apart of is a youth support or outreach. Outside that I’m not really the type by large even outside of lgbtq, aside from human services across the board. 

*12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *
Not my cup of tea. But I mean I also don’t like cheesy things like marathons and crap either. I organize events. I don’t usually attend as a guest 🤣. Probably when you’re behind the scenes too much on stuff ya just roll your eyes. To me this is yuppie shit.

*13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *
Nope. I’ve been yelled at by lgbtq for not jumping on the bandwagon. As far as political party that claims to support. I personally don’t think either major party really supports lgbtq. Left tends to exploit, Right tends to be outright bigoted, often.

*14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *
No

*15. What do you look for in a partner? *
Compatibility
Love
Balance
Mutual Attraction

*16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *
Yes (depends on the person).
I will say much better with real lesbian or bisexual. When I fooled around with trisexuals by accident it wasn’t great, no not because of experience but they’re removed and detached from the act and too in their heads vs being in touch physically or emotionally

*17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *
Yes (depends on person)

*18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *
No I don’t in general. But yes I have been.
There’s somethings I wasn’t huge on.
-Like old fat men that pass as straight paying 18 yr old boys dressed as fairies under the table.
-A lot of mockery. I mean shit some of it is just a spectacle to me from the standpoint I view it like what the circus was originally. A place where society’s outliers were paid by an audience for observation. I just don’t like it. It’s become fetishized culture to some degree.
-I have actually thought some drag shows were impressive and entertaining and not a complete mockery like what I just talked about.

*19. Name some famous people you have a crush on. *
Not really crushes on famous people

*20. Show us your picture?*
Meh I’m pictured alotta places around the forum


----------



## toxatyt

OneTriz said:


> Welcome to the personality cafe! I'm glad you met someone that you could help you accept yourself. I noticed you struggled with English, some things that you might want to keep in mind is that the word for not being open about being LGBT is 'closeted'; not 'closed.' Also 'beautiful' has a feminine connotation/implication, it can be used for men but it's typically not.


Yes, I apologize for my English, I try to improve my knowledge every day


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Sorry if I'm not allowed cause I'm straight but came across this article and it was interesting. So this gay guy falls in love with a woman? 🤔 Wouldn't that make him bi? Idk perhaps it's complicated.
I guess there's no definite line. But for me as a straight person I couldn't think of being in love with a girl so it must be the same for homosexuals about the opposite gender. But, I guess if it was the "right" person it might happen. That would be pansexual then? Idk I'm sorry don't mean to derail the thread.

The one thing about this story though is how forward the woman was even though she knew he was gay. It's like she was forcing herself into him or something which I found a bit inappropriate/rude/disrespectful. Weird.









Dear Mary: I'm gay and into leather, so how did I fall for a woman after nights of intimacy?


I'M a gay man, 52 years old, well educated and moderately successful. My friend is in her late 50s and is a wonderful woman, early widowed. Strange to say, I believe that she may be the love of my life. I would consider myself a Kinsey-six gay male, exclusively attracted to men. I like women...




m.independent.ie


----------



## Eatableron

platorepublic said:


> Let's start! In blue, are my own answers to this questionnaire.
> 
> 
> 
> *What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTP
> *Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *To meet gay people here.
> *How old are you? *23
> *What's your gender? *M
> *What's your sexual orientation? *Gay
> *How long have you known your orientation? *Since I was 10 years old.
> *Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Perhaps music choice (predominantly pop) and fashion sense. A bit weak physically. Like to look good. Mostly female friends. Not into soccer/football, basketball, though I am into other sports like tennis.
> *Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *No, only because I am careful and am not out to most people I do not know.
> *Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *Out to parents, some close friends, not to people at work.
> *Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a few in real life.
> *Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Only once, and never again.
> *Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Only once. It was intimidating and I felt uncomfortable the whole time I was there. Not going again.
> *Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Somewhat.
> *Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.
> *What do you look for in a partner? *I am picky. Good education. Comes from a good family. Caring and protective. Dedicated and loyal. Active. Caucasian (shallow and racist, perhaps, but it's what I like and want, and I am not Caucasian myself).
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *No.
> *Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.
> *Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *No.
> *Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Usually have crushes on people I know or see in real life. Novak Djokovic, but he has a wife. Kevin Zegers, a Zac Efron look-alike. Zac Efron. Various Canadian male models e.g. Matt Loewen.
> *Show us your picture? *Maybe later.
> 
> Copy and paste this questionnaire and answer below. Do not quote this post. Have fun!





Swordsman of Mana said:


> ENF mutha fuckin P
> 
> 
> cuz I felt like it
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> male
> 
> 
> ghey
> 
> 
> since age 12
> 
> 
> 
> I like Madonna XD
> I'm high maintenance about my appearence
> -
> 
> 
> when I younger (before I was out). not recently
> 
> 
> yes, for about 6 months :happy:
> 
> 
> a few (I have a date with a cute one on Monday 😆 )
> 
> 
> once, didn't like it
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> not really. granted, in extreme circumstances, it might, but not currently
> 
> 
> no :sad:
> 
> 
> I'm picky as fuck. in fact, my sexual preferences are racist, classist AND typist lol
> 
> physically
> 
> thin
> small nose
> heart shaped face
> blue eyes
> Caucasian
> clear skin
> styled hair (usually I like straight, but curly hair works for some guys)
> preppy
> 
> personality
> 
> affectionate
> playful
> adventurous
> mischievous
> goofball
> 
> 
> yes. twice somewhat enjoyable but not quite as glamorous as I thought it would be
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> I go to gay night on Wednesdays at a local club. most of the guys there are disgusting hipsters though so I mostly go to dance and maybe talk to the 1-2 cute guys there.
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Bieber
> Charlie McDonnnel
> Caspar Lee
> Finn and Jack Harries


Great lips sexy boy, hope you are a good kisser. thats a key when you find your dreamboat, just shut up and kiss me we'll work out the details.


----------



## UndoneCitrine

*1. What's your personality type (MBTI)? *ESFP

*2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *No

*3. How old are you? *21

*4. What's your gender? *M

*5. What's your sexual orientation? *Gay

*6. How long have you known your orientation? *I knew I liked boys when I was four, but was nine when I first heard the word "gay" and realized I was 😂

*7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *I guess so? The majority of music I listen to is by women. I've been told I'm very expressive and I talk with my hands/arms quite a bit. I'm constantly drinking iced coffee–even in winter.

*8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Yeah. Mostly from my high school teachers and extended family.

*9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? If you are, how did people react? *I'm out. I mean it's not a secret, but I'm not advertising it.

*10. Do you know many LGBT people? *I know a handful.

*11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Kind of? That stuff isn't really my cup of tea, however I'm part of my work's Pride group which does community outreach about twice a year.

*12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *No.

*13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *Somewhat. Like what @Sensational said, I don't feel like either side (at least in the States) is particularly looking out for us, but I'll vote for who isn't pushing to strip LGBTQ rights.

*14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *No.

*15. What do you look for in a partner?* Love, compatibility, and loyalty. Someone who's family oriented, enjoys traveling, and is willing to put equal work in the relationship.

*16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* [redacted]

*17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *No.

*18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I've not been, but I'd be open to going to one.

*19. Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Tyler Hoechlin, Cheyenne Jackson, Maluma, Måns Zelmerlöw. He's not famous, but Cuddy from The Hockey Guys on TikTok... 🥵 (don't ask me why lmao)

*20. Show us your picture? *🙄


----------



## Bread13

*1. What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INTJ
*
2. Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *Not really. For fun I guess?
*
3. How old are you? *15
*
4. What's your gender? *Female.
*
5. What's your sexual orientation? *Bisexual.
*
6. How long have you known your Orientation?* Since last October lol. So, not long.
*

7. Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *YES. My favorite shoes are my black combat boots, I love my leather jacket, I have the so-called "bisexual bob", I can't sit right, and finger guns and peace signs are my awkward gestures of choice. How did I not realize I was bi sooner???
*

8. Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Luckily enough, not yet. But there is time and I know I will personally experience this in due time.
*

9. Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? *Yup. I came out shortly after I realized I was bi in the first place. At this point, I don't care who knows and who doesn't.
*

10. Do you know many LGBT people? *I do. A decent amount of my friends/people who go to my school that I know, are LGBTQ+ (which is ironic considering I go to a catholic school lol). 
*

11. Have you been involved in any LGBT organizations or societies? *Nope.
*
12. Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *Nope.
*

13. Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *I would say yes. Simple human rights are something that shouldn't be argued against.
*

14. Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope. I don't know where to meet people my type lol. 
*

15. What do you look for in a partner? *I obviously have to find them physically attractive. I am not going to date someone who I do not find attractive. I tend to find short hair and pretty eyes very attractive. But HUMOR is something that immediately draws me to someone. Also, someone who I can be sarcastic with and they have no problem dishing it back out to me. 
*
16. Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad? *Nope.
*

17. Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Nope.
*

18. Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *Nope.
*

19. Name some famous people you have a crush on. *90s Leonardo DiCaprio, young Johnny Depp, Maggie Gyllenhaal in the movie "Stranger Than Fiction", Kate Austin from "Lost", Alex from "Lost", Sayid from "Lost", the list goes on. 
*

20. Show us your picture? *No thank you


----------



## leftover crack

I returned to my favorite  dating & meetup site for gays and after a couple of days I'm so over it already. I updated my profile slightly and now I'm starting to get harassed by older men trying to have sex with me and curiously some teenagers too  I just might give up on making gay friends, I think I'm not interesting enough for other guys wanting to network. I mean I could try gay communities instead.


----------



## CoopV

leftover crack said:


> I returned to my favorite  dating & meetup site for gays and after a couple of days I'm so over it already. I updated my profile slightly and now I'm starting to get harassed by older men trying to have sex with me and curiously some teenagers too  I just might give up on making gay friends, I think I'm not interesting enough for other guys wanting to network. I mean I could try gay communities instead.


I feel you on this so much, you're not the only one that feels this way 🤗


----------



## CoopV

*What's your personality type (MBTI)? *INFJ
*Is there anything in particular you've come to the LGBT chat for? *There's so many things that I go through as a gay man that I feel like only other gay men could understand.
*How old are you? *32
*What's your gender? *He/him/his
*What's your sexual orientation? *Gay man
*How long have you known your orientation? *Since I can remember really. Although I think the first time I knew was when I saw a photo of a naked man on Comedy Central with his parts censored. And I was definitely attracted to that. But I also had crushes on male Disney characters and cartoons as a kid. And guys in movies.
*Do you feel like you fit any orientation-related stereotypes? *Maybe a bit... I am in touch with what society considers the "feminine" side. Like being caring, sensitive, empathetic. But I don't think I'm stereotypically flamboyant I guess.
*Have you experienced any ****- or transphobia? *Nope. Although I think at work maybe a few times I've had straight men give me a bit of a look like hmm this guy's different.
*Are you out? For how long, or are you planning to? *If you are, how did people react? Yup! I came out very early to my father and he thought it was a phase but then realized it wasn't and bought a bunch of books like "What to do if you have a gay son" lol. I at least appreciate that he educated himself. Both my parents were accepting.
*Do you know many LGBT people? *I just met two in real life. It tends to be hard to make gay friends that "stick." They tend to not want to get too close which people may call "flakey."
*Have you been involved in any LGBT organisations or societies? What did you think of them? *Yup! I've joined gay sports leagues. They were okay... But I found that people would act kind of silly in them and want to party/drink alot. It wasn't a place to really make close friends.
*Have you been to any LGBT events? How were they? *A few. They were okay... I felt like people were very self conscious in them and it was hard to form close bonds.
*Do LGBT considerations influence you politically? *A bit yes, gay rights are VERY important to me. So preserving the gay right to marriage for example is huge.
*Are you in a relationship? If so, for how long? *Nope
*What do you look for in a partner? *Kindness, loves to travel, deep but also loves to have fun, loyal, reliable, intellectual, caring
*Have you had any sexual experiences with the same gender? Good or bad?* Yup. Some were good but alot were bad lol
*Have you had any sexual experiences with another gender? Good or bad? *Nope
*Do you go out on the 'scene' (LGBT clubs and bars) much? Can you recommend anywhere? *I used to in my 20s. Then covid hit... I haven't really gone back to clubs/bars since.
*Name some famous people you have a crush on. *Alexander Skarsgard was a big one lol. Basically tall guys with light eyes/hair
*Show us your picture? *Haha maybe one day


----------



## donrichiesrichies

do support groups exist for bi-curious people?


----------

